# World Championships 2013 - Las Vegas



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2012)

I was asked to make an official post, so that there isn't any doubt that the announcement of WC 2013 is real.

WC 2013 will be held in Las Vegas, Nevada in a 43,000+ square feet exhibit hall in The Riviera Hotel and Casino.

The event will be from July 26 - 28 in 2013, and a group hotel will be set up at The Riviera Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. Circus Circus has agreed to give us a great room rate, and will also be giving us a side area to hang out during non-competition hours so that we can organize our own mini-events such as head-to-head competitions, seminars, and other things.

US Nationals 2012 will be especially useful for the organizational staff, as they will get to experience what it's like running a competition in Las Vegas, and will be able to apply the experience and learnings gained from US 2012 to WC 2013.

Details of WC 2013 are gradually forming, but likely specific detail planning will not begin until after US Nationals 2012. Given the success of our model for the US Nationals events in recent years, we will likely be borrowing heavily from what we know works.

Please join me in congratulating everyone who worked to make this happen. This event would not be possible without the hard work and dedication of the United States Nationals organizational team, and without the financial sponsorship of SevenTowns and Winning Moves USA.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013

http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/index.php


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013

What? In LV?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ugh..gonna be almost impossible for us poor Asians to make it =(


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 1, 2012)

As of now, that will be like a week before the final exam session of my Bachelor studies. Furthermore, since it is not in October, but in July, I will not be 21 which, as I hear, is kind of a moodkiller in the US.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm, interesting. I would definitely consider going.  I'm not gonna get my hopes up without an official announcement though, that's for sure.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 1, 2012)

Slowpoke22 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I would definitely consider going.  I'm not gonna get my hopes up without an official announcement though, that's for sure.



Did you read the website? It seems accurate. Also today is my 20th birthday, so this was a nice gift to wake up to. That means I will be 21 by the time this competition rolls around


----------



## Henrik (Jun 1, 2012)

Slowpoke22 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I would definitely consider going.  I'm not gonna get my hopes up without an official announcement though, that's for sure.


 
So clicking the link to the official page of the WCA, where Ron and Tyson are the ones approving all competitions, is not good enough for you. Okay, that's fine.

I'm looking forward to competing in the US for the first time!!! And Las Vegas, oh yea, gambling and what not. 

A side note: No wonder Tyson was asking all the delegates about best dates for them, and their region of the world, for the next WC, almost two months ago.


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2012)

Gee wizz  that came out of nowhere. Hopefully I can make it. I'll be registering, but we'll have to see how money supply is going whether I want to fork out $3000+ to make the trip >.<


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope my parents will let me go, considering they are bringing me to LV this year for US nationals :/


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 1, 2012)

It's on the other side of the country and I won't be 21.... I hope I can finally go to a big competition but I don't know.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 1, 2012)

WAT. This really comes as a surprise. I didn't think the "no usnats13 cuz wc in the US" speculation was true.
I'll have turned 18 like a week before the comp (but that's not a real advantage in the US, I guess ) but I'll have holidays then.
Now it just takes some convincing.
Then, Vegas baby.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2012)

Whoah, what a surprise! O:

I sure hope I can make it, I'll definitely try.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 1, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Ugh..gonna be almost impossible for us poor Asians to make it =(



Heh, that's why they had WC at Bangkok last year


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be there for sure !


----------



## Carrot (Jun 1, 2012)

This will be my first visit to the US


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> I'll be there for sure !


 
Yes!

Me too!


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2012)

It's on the other side of the country, but I'm going to try my absolute best to make it. Worlds in the US is a great opportunity that I don't wanna miss


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 1, 2012)

US nationals is in Las Vegas, now Worlds? This is great for me. At first, I thought this was going to be like the thread that said it was in Chicago. 
EDIT: anyone know last World's cutoff times?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2012)

O this would be so cool to go to, the money is gonna be a problem though :/


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like I should be able to go since it's in July!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2012)

Totally going. No way can I miss this.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes said:


> I'll have turned 18 like a week before the comp (but that's not a real advantage in the US, I guess )


 
strippers


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2012)

might come

depends how it goes @ nats2012 I guess


----------



## Godmil (Jun 1, 2012)

Clever location, LasVegas is supposed to be super cheap for conventions.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopefully I can convince my parents to pay for flights or something, either way I'm going to do my best to get there!

EDIT: Just realised I'm still going to be 20. Darn it America, fix your silly alcohol age limit!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 1, 2012)

In case anyone is still wondering, this isn't a joke. WC2013 will be at the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2012)

. Sorry for the Nats Cancelled thread guys. Happy we can finally announce this. The Nats Organizing team has been putting together Worlds 2013 at the ridiculous Las Vegas Convention Center.

I really could not handle the kid announcing at Captain's Cove that Nats was cancelled. Bob and I were cracking up to the side. I felt awful/very amused.


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 1, 2012)

hahahaha same here. I won't participating unless someone paid my flight. Maybe Asian champ winner will get free accomodation to the world championship? hope there will be many sponsors...XD goodluck btw to all competitors, this comp is going to be fun!


----------



## hcfong (Jun 1, 2012)

Kian said:


> I really could not handle the kid announcing at Captain's Cove that Nats was cancelled. Bob and I were cracking up to the side. I felt awful/very amused.



Well, you always have people who feel the need to be important. It was quite funny though to have some random kid announcing this. anyway, I guess I'd better start saving and practising. Not sure which one will be the greater challenge.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks nice. I might go


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 1, 2012)

Kian said:


> . Sorry for the Nats Cancelled thread guys. Happy we can finally announce this. The Nats Organizing team has been putting together Worlds 2013 at the ridiculous Las Vegas Convention Center.
> 
> I really could not handle the kid announcing at Captain's Cove that Nats was cancelled. Bob and I were cracking up to the side. I felt awful/very amused.


 
I knew there was a reason why you knew the location


----------



## Goosly (Jun 1, 2012)

What's the problem with not being 21 in America?
I'll be 20 by then, but since it's during summer holidays, it's very tempting to go...


----------



## hcfong (Jun 1, 2012)

Goosly said:


> What's the problem with not being 21 in America?
> I'll be 20 by then, but since it's during summer holidays, it's very tempting to go...


 
It's the age limit for alcohol consumption.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 1, 2012)

It's also the legal age limit for gambling, which technically means you aren't to be on the gaming floor of a casino if you are under 21. However, I've heard from various friends who have been to Vegas that regardless of the "Do not enter if you're under 21" signs, young children can still often be found running around.

There should still be plenty of fun to be had if you aren't 21, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2012)

Goosly said:


> What's the problem with not being 21 in America?


 
No charity bingo for you!
(it's in Nevada)


----------



## antros (Jun 1, 2012)

I needed a visa and salary from three months, impossible


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2012)

very unlikely i can go if its in LV. Damit, I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## Bob (Jun 1, 2012)

It's going to be awesome.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 1, 2012)

2011-Las Vegas for vacation
2012-Las Vegas for Nationals
2012-Las Vegas for Worlds

Btw, relax guys, only like half of Las Vegas is actually dedicated to gambling, drinking, etc.
There's a ton of other fun stuff (amusement parks, museums, performances in the hotels, etc.) Not too mention just being there is a thrill. Either way, there's something to do c:


----------



## pjk (Jun 1, 2012)

Las Vegas Convention Center, awesome.



fatboyxpc said:


> It's also the legal age limit for gambling, which technically means you aren't to be on the gaming floor of a casino if you are under 21. However, I've heard from various friends who have been to Vegas that regardless of the "Do not enter if you're under 21" signs, young children can still often be found running around.
> 
> There should still be plenty of fun to be had if you aren't 21, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


You can easily head into the casino if you're under 21. If they find out you're not 21, they'll probably kick you out. You won't be able to play any table games, because they ID you when you start.

There are plenty of shows to see in Vegas, and many other attractions. It's a fun place to be for a little while.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2012)

US 2012 in Vegas will serve as training for our staff to run WC 2013. Las Vegas, I feel, is an ideal location for the following reasons:
-tourist attractions
-operational ease
-cost

There is plenty to do in Las Vegas besides gambling and drinking, and there is a lot of family friendly entertainment as well. In addition, it is a desirable place for foreigners to visit in the United States. Operationally, the venue is within walking distance to the hotel, though I would recommend taking a taxi, which should not cost more than $7 USD for four people.

Hotels are cheap in Las Vegas, and flights are also relatively cheap. Yes, the cost is expensive if you are an international traveler, but the cost is ALWAYS expensive if you are traveling internationally. With WC 2011 in Asia and WC 2007, 2009 in Europe, it's a good time for WC 2013 to come to the United States.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting that nationals and wc are both in Vegas, since its in NA i assume most poeple going to wc will be from NA which would mean that they prbly went to nationals, interesting, we shall see how vegas changes over the course of a year


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 1, 2012)

This is very exciting! I am 100% definitely going, and looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones as well!


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## cityzach (Jun 1, 2012)

WHY YOU NO HAVE THIS ON EAST COAST??
anyway i'll TRY to make it. hopefully i can.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 1, 2012)

Relatively so cheap to fly to Las Vegas from Dublin (compared to flights to China) Will give a try


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 1, 2012)

If my parents are cool enough to travel to Las Vegas for another year for Worlds, my life would be complete. It would be my first time going to Worlds if I go there next year. One thing about Worlds that's good for me is that it's a few days after my 19th birthday, even though I'll still not be old enough to gamble yet. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and see if my family will risk another $2,000+ for another year at Vegas.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 1, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 2011-Las Vegas for vacation
> 2012-Las Vegas for Nationals
> 2012-Las Vegas for Worlds
> 
> ...


 
If you're going, wanna share a room?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 1, 2012)

YAY I hope i can get there.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 1, 2012)

Woot! Twice to Vegas in 2 years for the thing I love most, pretty good deal if I say so myself. Looking forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 1, 2012)

Whee! I'm in Vegas right now for ARML (any cubers from other teams here?), but I won't be able to make Nationals this summer, so I'm excited for this.

(Amusingly, that means it'll probably be three years between Nationals for me.)

2013 is probably going to sound so much sooner very soon.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 1, 2012)

I really hope I can go. Time to get out the practicing regime again...


----------



## tx789 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would like to go to a worlds but I'm in nz and I have no clue what it will cost. (Too much) ( also I've never been abroad)


----------



## Vincents (Jun 1, 2012)

TIL that cubers REALLY REALLY want to drink and gamble.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you have to qualify to be able to compete? I think I remember there being certain qualifying times for WC'11 but I wasn't sure how they worked, or if they were enforced.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 1, 2012)

i believe that if you have under the qualifying time you go into the first round. if you don't you go into the qualification round and then if you make the cutoff you move onto the first round.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 1, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i believe that if you have under the qualifying time you go into the first round. if you don't you go into the qualification round and then if you make the cutoff you move onto the first round.


Okay that makes sense. I wasn't sure, because If I wasn't allowed any official solves due to my speed, my chances of wanting to go would dwindle.


----------



## Carson (Jun 1, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Okay that makes sense. I wasn't sure, because If I wasn't allowed any official solves due to my speed, my chances of wanting to go would dwindle.



Well... you still have a year to practice...


----------



## Mikel (Jun 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> Well... you still have a year to practice...


 That's true, but I can't predict how fast I will be after that year.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2012)

What are these qualification times like?


----------



## Carson (Jun 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What are these qualification times like?



Interesting question... I would have thought this would still be posted somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.

Times are usually based on the size of the venue, available judges, time, etc.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> Interesting question... I would have thought this would still be posted somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Times are usually based on the size of the venue, available judges, time, etc.


 
What ballpark though?


----------



## Mikel (Jun 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What ballpark though?


 
I tried finding it on the WC 2011 website, but I think it was taken down. If I remember reading correctly (and I could be wrong, i didn't compete or anything) but I believe it was sub-14 average for 3x3.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 2, 2012)

It was 15.19 to make it into the second round, which looks like the first real round.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What are these qualification times like?


 
Be patient, we will find out soon enough when it has all been organised. But bear in mind any numbers the organisers come up with a likely to change once people start registering and they get a better idea of who is attending and how many people etc.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 2, 2012)

What is the closest accommodation to the convention centre please? Its tough that its ski season for us but we might be able to go


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 2, 2012)

fazdad said:


> What is the closest accommodation to the convention centre please? Its tough that its ski season for us but we might be able to go


 


Tyson said:


> There is plenty to do in Las Vegas besides gambling and drinking, and there is a lot of family friendly entertainment as well. In addition, it is a desirable place for foreigners to visit in the United States. Operationally, *the venue is within walking distance to the hotel*, though I would recommend taking a taxi, which should not cost more than $7 USD for four people.


 
Group hotel is Circus Circus


----------



## Kian (Jun 2, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I tried finding it on the WC 2011 website, but I think it was taken down. If I remember reading correctly (and I could be wrong, i didn't compete or anything) but I believe it was sub-14 average for 3x3.


 
Everyone will get an average in 3x3. Last year I believe the same was true for 2x2, pyraminx and FMC (for single).


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 2, 2012)

I MIGHT go.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 2, 2012)

This would be my first time to the US. :-D

Is there much in the way of culture/history and family friendly stuff to do there?

Tim.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> This would be my first time to the US. :-D
> 
> Is there much in the way of culture/history and family friendly stuff to do there?
> 
> Tim.


Yeah. Only half of Vegas is basically geared towards 21+.


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 2, 2012)

Im so happy right now.......


----------



## TimMc (Jun 2, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yeah. Only half of Vegas is basically geared towards 21+.


 
I was referring to the US

What happened to Beijing?

Tim.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> I was referring to the US
> 
> What happened to Beijing?
> 
> Tim.


 You totally lost me. I was referring to the U.S. as well.

Where does Beijing come into play here?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 2, 2012)

With nats and worlds in LV, I really hope I can make both. I know some folks who are always down to go there just to gamble. Only downside is that it's a 1 month before my 21st birthday. Damn...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 2, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> You totally lost me. I was referring to the U.S. as well.
> 
> Where does Beijing come into play here?


 
IIRC there was talk of WC 2013 being in Beijing (at WC 2011)


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 2, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Group hotel is Circus Circus



Thanks - It looks as though the Residence Inn is closer....


----------



## Bob (Jun 2, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Thanks - It looks as though the Residence Inn is closer....


 
but that's not where all the cool kids will be staying.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 2, 2012)

Bob said:


> but that's not where all the cool kids will be staying.



heh. I remember staying there when I was 5 and all the TV programmes were for kids (cartoons, clown stuff etc.).


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm driving there. Just like I'm driving there for Nats this year. I'M SO FREAKING EXCITED! It would be amazing to go to a WC.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 2, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> You totally lost me. I was referring to the U.S. as well.
> 
> Where does Beijing come into play here?


 
Saying that only half of Vegas is basically geared toward 21+ year olds didn't really come across as a recommendation for places to visit while in the US (culture/history). :-(

Fangyuan mentioned that she was keen to have WC2013 in Beijing. The idea sounded appealing considering that there are so many cubers in China. And it could be nice to give homage to a country that produces so many puzzles...

Tim.


----------



## bran (Jun 2, 2012)

can someone from Australia give me a rough idea on how much would the trip cost.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Saying that only half of Vegas is basically geared toward 21+ year olds didn't really come across as a recommendation for places to visit while in the US (culture/history). :-(
> 
> Fangyuan mentioned that she was keen to have WC2013 in Beijing. The idea sounded appealing considering that there are so many cubers in China. And it could be nice to give homage to a country that produces so many puzzles...
> 
> Tim.


 
Vegas is a huge place. Trust me, you will have no issue finding stuff to do. I have a cousin who lives there (well, now she lives in CA, but she lived in Nevada for a good chunk).

Thanks for clearing that up Tim Major.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2012)

bran said:


> can someone from Australia give me a rough idea on how much would the trip cost.


 
Bare minimum would be $2000+, but I would expect $3000~ to be a more likely estimate.


----------



## rowehessler (Jun 2, 2012)

****... my parents want to go...


----------



## bran (Jun 2, 2012)

Dene said:


> Bare minimum would be $2000+, but I would expect $3000~ to be a more likely estimate.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Kian (Jun 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Saying that only half of Vegas is basically geared toward 21+ year olds didn't really come across as a recommendation for places to visit while in the US (culture/history). :-(
> 
> Fangyuan mentioned that she was keen to have WC2013 in Beijing. The idea sounded appealing considering that there are so many cubers in China. And it could be nice to give homage to a country that produces so many puzzles...
> 
> Tim.


 
Las Vegas is a relatively new city. It sprouted up in literally the middle of the desert and exists as a haven for gambling, honestly. There is not much in the way of history, but a 5 hour or less drive away are the Hoover Dam, the Grand Canyon, and southern California (San Diego, Los Angeles). There is a lot to see and many ways to get there.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> ****... my parents want to go...


 
Lol. Say "no"


----------



## Stefan (Jun 2, 2012)

cityzach said:


> WHY YOU NO HAVE THIS ON EAST COAST??


 
Fairness/balance maybe? East coast already had two and west coast hasn't had any.


----------



## Bob (Jun 2, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Fairness/balance maybe? East coast already had two and west coast hasn't had any.


 
Although it will have been 8 years since the competition was held in the United States. There aren't many people who were cubing back in 2005 that are still active today.

However, I think Las Vegas will be a great location for 2013 and am pretty excited about it.


----------



## Escher (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll do my best to be there. I'm so glad it's in July! 

Hopefully WSOP '13 will still be going on around that point, would be a shame to be in Vegas and miss it...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 2, 2012)

Circus Circus  That's where I stayed last time. It's awesome. Straight up =.=
Hmmm, I might do another LV/LA trip centered around this. 




Ninja Storm said:


> If you're going, wanna share a room?


 
Why not?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 2, 2012)

It's going to be really hot there in July


----------



## flary (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm very happy to know that we gonna have the WC in US during the summer vacation. I'll definitely go.


----------



## keyan (Jun 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> What happened to Beijing?


Beijing 2015!


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 2, 2012)

hey man me and you live like an hour away from each other, so if you go, i could probrably get my parents to let me. but i hope i can go aswell!


Yuxuibbs said:


> It's on the other side of the country and I won't be 21.... I hope I can finally go to a big competition but I don't know.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 2, 2012)

Kian said:


> 5 hour or less drive away are the Hoover Dam, the Grand Canyon, and southern California (San Diego, Los Angeles). There is a lot to see and many ways to get there.


 
Sounds appealing 

I'll start saving.

Tim.



keyan said:


> Beijing 2015!


 
Then London? <.<

Tim.


----------



## bran (Jun 2, 2012)

I just talked to my dad about this. His first reaction was that Las Vegas is not a good place (you know what I mean) but then when I insisted a bit he said that you can apply for the visa and if you get it (I am a Pakistani and it is very hard for us to get an American visa) then you have a chance of going.


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Then London? <.<
> 
> Tim.


 
Let's just follow where the Olympics go. We'll let the Olympic committee debate about locations.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 2, 2012)

shelley said:


> Let's just follow where the Olympics go. We'll let the Olympic committee debate about locations.


 
But corruption


----------



## ncube (Jun 3, 2012)

> If you're going, wanna share a room?



Could I take the Couch ??


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2012)

shelley said:


> Let's just follow where the Olympics go. We'll let the Olympic committee debate about locations.


 
But we'll quickly outrun them


----------



## cubernya (Jun 3, 2012)

Dene said:


> But we'll quickly outrun them


 
Summer and winter


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2012)

Oooh then we'd be all set. But we'd have to put off London for a while!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 3, 2012)

A big thank you to everyone who is helping to organise this event. If LV is anywhere near as good as how Hunter S. Thompson describes it, then it will be a real hoot.
I just have one important request for the organisers based on my only experience of the worlds in Bangkok.
Can you please, please, please allocate a time for everyone to have dinner on the Sunday night. I know its busy with all the finals happening on that last day but surely at least half an hour can be scheduled for a dinner break?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 3, 2012)

fazdad: I'll probably be the one primarily writing the schedule; I definitely am conscious of that as all of the organizers need a dinner break! Here's the Nationals 2012 schedule: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/schedule.php We made a special effort to have it end a bit earlier on Sunday this time than last year, and I'll make a similar effort next year. I can't make any promises, but I will definitely try to have the competition end on Sunday by about 6:00. Other days it might run a bit later though.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 3, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> fazdad: I'll probably be the one primarily writing the schedule; I definitely am conscious of that as all of the organizers need a dinner break! Here's the Nationals 2012 schedule: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/schedule.php We made a special effort to have it end a bit earlier on Sunday this time than last year, and I'll make a similar effort next year. I can't make any promises, but I will definitely try to have the competition end on Sunday by about 6:00. Other days it might run a bit later though.



Thanks heaps Tim. As a concerned parent I really appreciate that. There are obviously natural breaks for some when they do not compete in every event. But there are some enthusiastic folk out there who do want to enter every event. And some of them end up being in every final on the Sunday so breaks are important for this crazy bunch


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hmm! Sounds good! I might be able to make this worlds. My Dad sounded pretty keen 
Edit: when will registration open?


----------



## Tyson (Jun 3, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Hmm! Sounds good! I might be able to make this worlds. My Dad sounded pretty keen
> Edit: when will registration open?


 
In order for us to open registration, we will need to work out the specific details of the event. The staff is currently tied down working on US 2012, so ideally registration for WC 2013 will be open around November.

The good news is that because of sponsorship, registration fees will not be necessary to support the operational costs of the event meaning that they will be significantly less. However, we will still need to charge registration fees, because we want registrations to be meaningful, and want to prevent people signing up for the sake of signing up without making a determined effort to attend the event.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

ncube said:


> Could I take the Couch ??


 
You can have the chair ;D

Or maybe the luggage holder. I've had to sleep on one of those before.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyson said:


> In order for us to open registration, we will need to work out the specific details of the event. The staff is currently tied down working on US 2012, so ideally registration for WC 2013 will be open around November.
> 
> The good news is that because of sponsorship, registration fees will not be necessary to support the operational costs of the event meaning that they will be significantly less. However, we will still need to charge registration fees, because we want registrations to be meaningful, and want to prevent people signing up for the sake of signing up without making a determined effort to attend the event.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 3, 2012)

@Mikel
Happy birthday Mikel! I hope I can go.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyson said:


> However, we will still need to charge registration fees, because we want registrations to be meaningful, and want to prevent people signing up for the sake of signing up without making a determined effort to attend the event.



Yeah, "_No shows_" are really annoying for organisers...

Depending on the relative amount required for the registration fee, would a PayPal refund after showing up to the competition be viable (or legal)?

I'd imagine that the registration fee would be relatively affordable compared to $3,000 in travel and accommodation.

Tim.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kian said:


> . Sorry for the Nats Cancelled thread guys. Happy we can finally announce this. The Nats Organizing team has been putting together Worlds 2013 at the ridiculous Las Vegas Convention Center.
> 
> I really could not handle the kid announcing at Captain's Cove that Nats was cancelled. Bob and I were cracking up to the side. I felt awful/very amused.





hcfong said:


> Well, you always have people who feel the need to be important. It was quite funny though to have some random kid announcing this. anyway, I guess I'd better start saving and practising. Not sure which one will be the greater challenge.


 
I'm glad that I'm just some kid for you to make fun of.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy it's in the US  I'll be able to go, looks like I'll be visiting Vegas two years in a row!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 3, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Yeah, "_No shows_" are really annoying for organisers...
> 
> Depending on the relative amount required for the registration fee, would a PayPal refund after showing up to the competition be viable (or legal)?
> 
> ...


 
That would be a nice idea, sort of like a "Registration Deposit". It would be hard to achieve this though because I guess a lot of people would want to pay on the door.

Personally I wouldn't mind paying since I'm already going to be spending upwards of $1000 to attend anyway but as a struggling student I obviously want to keep it is low as I can.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 3, 2012)

It's about a 10 hour drive for me, I'm DEFINITELY going. I'm not sure if I get to go to Nats though (I still haven't registered and my parents say there is no point in going two years in a row :| ), but they say I can for sure go to Worlds.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 4, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I'm glad that I'm just some kid for you to make fun of.



But they are completely right. You should not take this too serious but think about your behaviour.



Mollerz said:


> It would be hard to achieve this though because I guess a lot of people would want to pay on the door.


 
Why would an organiser give a **** on what some people want as long as enough people are fine with the given conditions?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> That would be a nice idea, sort of like a "Registration Deposit". It would be hard to achieve this though because I guess a lot of people would want to pay on the door.



If people are permitted to pay on the day (at the door) then you could end up with a scenario where 600 competitors tentatively register and only 300 show up. The time limits would be unnecessarily harsh, the schedule would be packed, additional competitor stations and seating would be prepared etc.

Tim.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 4, 2012)

I can only go if I'm sub-10.
If I can, my dad will take me.
Guaranteed.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 5, 2012)

TimMc said:


> If people are permitted to pay on the day (at the door) then you could end up with a scenario where 600 competitors tentatively register and only 300 show up. The time limits would be unnecessarily harsh, the schedule would be packed, additional competitor stations and seating would be prepared etc.
> 
> Tim.



Indeed.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 5, 2012)

jonlin said:


> I can only go if I'm sub-10.
> If I can, my dad will take me.
> Guaranteed.



What do you average now?


----------



## MrData (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like San Diego Comic-Con 2013 will be held the weekend before this. I suggest going to it.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 6, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> What do you average now?



according to his wca profile barely sub-20 if he gets to sub 10 i would be amazed, not to say that its not possible


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 6, 2012)

This is awesome. There is actually a shot of me going to Worlds. It was a great idea to hold it there, thank you organizers.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> according to his wca profile barely sub-20 if he gets to sub 10 i would be amazed, not to say that its not possible



He's a bit faster(according to my WCA, I'm not sub-15 like I am now).


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

I am saving up to go!


----------



## alv746 (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you need to qualify or anything to compete? Or is it just you show up, you register, you compete?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 26, 2012)

alv746 said:


> Do you need to qualify or anything to compete? Or is it just you show up, you register, you compete?



You register, pay the fees and show up. That's all.
To move up to other rounds, you qualify.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2012)

oh good I'm legal to get drunk by that time. okay sure.


----------



## muhammad jihan (Jun 26, 2012)

it's too far for me to go, so i wouldn't make it. you can take the luckydraw


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 26, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> You register, pay the fees and show up. That's all.
> To move up to other rounds, you qualify.



there are going to be qualification limits for most events for sure....


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 26, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> there are going to be qualification limits for most events for sure....



Cutoffs. You'll get at least 2 solves (or 1 for mo3 events) and if you are under the cutoff time in one of those two, you get to finish your average. Then, the top X people move onto the next round


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 26, 2012)

gosh...if I would have meant cutoffs then I would have said "cutoffs". But as I said "qualification limits", I meant qualification limits! And if you don't meet the qualification limit, then you will get no solve! Feel free to visit any old WC or EC website if you are not familiar with this.


----------



## ernie722 (Jun 26, 2012)

just wondering....why las vegas?? i mean nationals is gonna be there and staying at las vegas is by no means a cheap price.....its expensive to get and room and stuff


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 26, 2012)

ernie722 said:


> just wondering....why las vegas?? i mean nationals is gonna be there and staying at las vegas is by no means a cheap price.....its expensive to get and room and stuff



Because it's cheap to get venues there


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2012)

ernie722 said:


> just wondering....why las vegas?? i mean nationals is gonna be there and staying at las vegas is by no means a cheap price.....its expensive to get and room and stuff


 Some hotels are actually quite cheap. The one we are staying at is ~50$/night, compared to the average of ~100$/night in my area.


----------



## Bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> gosh...if I would have meant cutoffs then I would have said "cutoffs". But as I said "qualification limits", I meant qualification limits! And if you don't meet the qualification limit, then you will get no solve! Feel free to visit any old WC or EC website if you are not familiar with this.



This has actually not been decided yet, so neither one of you are correct (yet). We are waiting until after Nationals to start thinking about logistics like that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Some hotels are actually quite cheap. The one we are staying at is 50$/night, compared to the average of ~100$/night in my area.



They want you to spend your money gambling. Food is cheap too from what my parents have told me.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah some casinos offer 1$ beers... or anything to get you inside.

COME INSIDE!!! FREE ENCHILADAS!!!


----------



## Kian (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Yeah some casinos offer 1$ beers... or anything to get you inside.
> 
> COME INSIDE!!! FREE ENCHILADAS!!!



Actually if you're sitting at a table or a slot they will bring you drinks for free. A tip is expected, though.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2012)

Did any cubers stay or at or go check out Circus Circus while at Nationals? It's cool that the Riviera is literally across the street.
I wish I had remembered to check this thread; I would have looked around over there last weekend.

Edit: I want a like button for speedsolving posts.
I would like to press 'Like' on the following post (b/c giant penguin):


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> Did any cubers stay or at or go check out Circus Circus while at Nationals? It's cool that the Riviera is literally across the street.
> I wish I had remembered to check this thread; I would have looked around over there last weekend.


I'm pretty sure that most of the stuffed animals that were given out at the competition were won at Circus Circus. 
Stefan, Breandan, Thom, Eido and I went there on the 7th to play arcade games. I won a giant penguin. :3


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2012)

^Oh yeah, .

@1$0, I just wanted to point out that this is the first Worlds to have the word "Championships" instead of "Championship" in the title.


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 16, 2012)

Food is kind of expensive in Vegas especially because you have to eat out for every meal.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

I plan on going. Sounds awesome.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2012)

gavnasty said:


> Food is kind of expensive in Vegas especially because *you have to eat out for every meal.*



is that not true for most vacations though?


----------



## Czery (Aug 16, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> is that not true for most vacations though?



Instant noodles all day, all night.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2012)

Czery said:


> Instant noodles all day, all night.


That's pretty much what I did at Nats. There was a 7-eleven close to the Riviera that sold big bowls of Cup Noodle for $2 each. It was pretty good, too. Eating cheap wasn't much of a problem.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> That's pretty much what I did at Nats. There was a 7-eleven close to the Riviera that sold big bowls of Cup Noodle for $2 each. It was pretty good, too. Eating cheap wasn't much of a problem.



I really hope you guys are not athletes...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 16, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> I really hope you guys are not athletes...



That's my problem whenever I go on vacation. I normally try to eat fairly healthy, so it's practically impossible when eating out. Even salads come drowned in fatty dressing; carbs (noodles, biscuits, bread, etc) is covered in butter; vegetables are usually steamed and covered in buttery greases... But I manage to survive


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 16, 2012)

I went with my family and they paid for dinner.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 16, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> I really hope you guys are not athletes...





Ickathu said:


> That's my problem whenever I go on vacation. I normally try to eat fairly healthy, so it's practically impossible when eating out. Even salads come drowned in fatty dressing; carbs (noodles, biscuits, bread, etc) is covered in butter; vegetables are usually steamed and covered in buttery greases... But I manage to survive



I consider myself athletic and typically stick to a fairly structured diet, but let's be honest... you don't go to Vegas for your health. I felt like a sloth after only being there for four days this year and I cannot wait to do it all again in 11 months (well, maybe not *everything* again...).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually when I was in Las Vegas, I found the food fairly cheap compared to eating out at other places. I think it's because they make more money from the casinos than the food. But cost is relative. Most of you are non-working students. It would be awesome to be there for Worlds but I'm pretty sure I won't be going. I still need to get to my first competition and get all officialized...


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 16, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I consider myself athletic and typically stick to a fairly structured diet, but let's be honest... you don't go to Vegas for your health. I felt like a sloth after only being there for four days this year and I cannot wait to do it all again in 11 months (well, maybe not *everything* again...).



No 600


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 16, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> I went with my family and they paid for dinner.


This.
See, IamNice.



Anthony said:


> I consider myself athletic


I see your modesty is in full effect



sneaklyfox said:


> It would be awesome to be there for Worlds but I'm pretty sure I won't be going. I still need to get to my first competition and get all officialized...


NO. Your first competition being Worlds would be an insanely amazing experience, maybe. Buy a stackmat and skype some cubers if you want to prepare, but *EVERYONE* MUST GO unless they have an INTENSELY understandable excuse for not doing so.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 16, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> This.
> See, IamNice.
> 
> 
> ...



Would stubborn parents be an excuse?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 16, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Would stubborn parents be an excuse?




Not for something as big as World's. My parents wouldn't let me go to Nats because my grandpa's 75th birthday party was the same weekend. As a compromise, they say they aren't gonna let me miss World's.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 16, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Would stubborn parents be an excuse?




I sympathize with you.

But this is WORLDS. What other chance in the near future (or EVER) will you have to meet and interact with 300+ people of all different kinds of background from all around the world who share a common interest with you for a few days without leaving the country? This is more than just having to travel so you can solve a cube... This is an incredible experience that caters directly to your interests, and you'd be hard pressed to find a more grand experience with the benefits that the World Championships will have.
What's cool is that I'm being serious.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 16, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> I sympathize with you.
> 
> But this is WORLDS. What other chance in the near future (or EVER) will you have to meet and interact with 300+ people of all different kinds of background from all around the world who share a common interest with you for a few days without leaving the country? This is more than just having to travel so you can solve a cube... This is an incredible experience that caters directly to your interests, and you'd be hard pressed to find a more grand experience with the benefits that the World Championships will have.
> What's cool is that I'm being serious.



This. 

It's funny because it will be my first official comp, unless I go to another before World's.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> I sympathize with you.
> 
> But this is WORLDS. What other chance in the near future (or EVER) will you have to meet and interact with 300+ people of all different kinds of background from all around the world who share a common interest with you for a few days without leaving the country? This is more than just having to travel so you can solve a cube... This is an incredible experience that caters directly to your interests, and you'd be hard pressed to find a more grand experience with the benefits that the World Championships will have.
> What's cool is that I'm being serious.


You should be the next Billy Mays. I'm so tempted to go now :S


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 16, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> This.
> See, IamNice.



Well, I did pay for the hotel room.
It was the least they could do...


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 16, 2012)

Just a question from a noob here:

For worlds, is there a really low cutoff or is it like Nationals where anyone can compete (under 10 minutes)?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 16, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Just a question from a noob here:
> 
> For worlds, is there a really low cutoff or is it like Nationals where anyone can compete (under 10 minutes)?



Since there are usually over 300 people coming to Worlds, the cutoffs might be tough. Don't expect to finish a 5x5 average if you get times like 6:00. Anyone can compete though


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 16, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> This.
> 
> It's funny because it will be my first official comp, unless I go to another before World's.



If you truly live in Colorado Springs then you have missed a competition not to long ago right in your own city!! Im not sure how long you have been cubing but it was on May i think. I drove from Albuquerque, NM to come you should have been there. Also i am almost 100% positive there will be another competition in CO Springs in the spring there has been for the last 2 years. If you you should totally show up so that you have a competition under your belt before worlds.


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> If you truly live in Colorado Springs then you have missed a competition not to long ago right in your own city!! Im not sure how long you have been cubing but it was on May i think. I drove from Albuquerque, NM to come you should have been there. Also i am almost 100% positive there will be another competition in CO Springs in the spring there has been for the last 2 years. If you you should totally show up so that you have a competition under your belt before worlds.



I think 100% is a little too certain.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 16, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Since there are usually over 300 people coming to Worlds, the cutoffs might be tough. Don't expect to finish a 5x5 average if you get times like 6:00. Anyone can compete though


There are usually qualification limits for most events. If you average 6 minutes on 5^3 you probably won't be able to compete at all in the event.

Anyone can compete at least in 3^3 though.


----------



## jonlin (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmm...
I need to improve 4 seconds to convince my dad that I'm fast enough to take me to WC.
And I need to be pretty good at other events too.

Edit:
I average 13-14 on 3x3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 16, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Hmm...
> I need to improve 4 seconds to convince my dad that I'm fast enough to take me to WC.
> *And I need to be pretty good at other events too.*



Wrong.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 16, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> If you truly live in Colorado Springs then you have missed a competition not to long ago right in your own city!! Im not sure how long you have been cubing but it was on May i think. I drove from Albuquerque, NM to come you should have been there. Also i am almost 100% positive there will be another competition in CO Springs in the spring there has been for the last 2 years. If you you should totally show up so that you have a competition under your belt before worlds.



I do live there, also, 3 of my "students" from my Rubik's club at school went, I was unable to attend the comp due to being ill. Any competitions before World's in Colorado, I'm there.


----------



## shelley (Aug 16, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Hmm...
> I need to improve 4 seconds to convince my dad that I'm fast enough to take me to WC.
> And I need to be pretty good at other events too.
> 
> ...



There will be somewhere around 300 competitors, and a great deal of them won't even be averaging sub-20. They don't go because they're fast enough to win. They go for the experience. When will you get another experience like this?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2012)

My parents still say I'm not 'fast enough' to pay that money to get there because I am 'only' third in 'just one country' and apparently 'don't stand a chance' because theres 'lots of fast people out there' (to me it looks like scrabbling for reasons and i dont see why i cant go on my own) I feel your pain.
The WC after that, maybe by then I'm old enough to go on my own.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 16, 2012)

or get a wr at your next comp


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> My parents still say I'm not 'fast enough' to pay that money to get there because I am 'only' third in 'just one country' and apparently 'don't stand a chance' because theres 'lots of fast people out there' (to me it looks like scrabbling for reasons and i dont see why i cant go on my own) I feel your pain.
> The WC after that, maybe by then I'm old enough to go on my own.



You're the 3rd fastest in the UK officially...I'm fairly positive you're up there on the podium if you were to go


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2012)

So am I. But it's expensive for us to go. And they won't let me go on my own. They are just scrabbling for reasons rather than saying they don't want to spend the money for them to go.

If at UKO this year I break a record of some sort, well, maybe they'll let me. I am very sure actually. But I am not worrying about that- all I care about is getting the same as a home avg. And that I am proud of it. I don't care what they think primarily...



vcuber13 said:


> or get a wr at your next comp



I am smiling because I know I can but I know I will be nervous (at my last comp I got a pop then an 11 simply because I got applause and I started shaking). Iirc that avg couldve easily been low 9. Also because I am very sure if they do my dad at least will take me there


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 16, 2012)

5BLD: Have you suggested having your parents talk to other adults attending (including staff)? That might help your situation out if they feel like there's somebody to "watch over you."


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> 5BLD: Have you suggested having your parents talk to other adults attending (including staff)? That might help your situation out if they feel like there's somebody to "watch over you."



They would probably be against that. When last time I asked whether I could share a room with Thom cuz he offered and hes an adult. They said "you mean that boy with the cat ears?" "I'd rather you went with your dad"
Because of that my dad actually took me funnily enough despite refusing beforehand. Hm.

Who knows, if I go with someone a bit older they'd be k with it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Lau: You look asian. Where is your family from? 
Are your parents like those mean stereotypical asian parents that only love you if you get straight A's and whip you with bamboo sticks if you dont. *Jokingly*
Cause thats really strict.


----------



## shelley (Aug 17, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> 5BLD: Have you suggested having your parents talk to other adults attending (including staff)? That might help your situation out if they feel like there's somebody to "watch over you."



When we started doing this we were college students holding an event in a lecture hall. It still amuses me that we're considered responsible adults putting on a huge event in Las Vegas now.

But please note that competition staff have enough on their plate and should not be thought of as babysitters.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 17, 2012)

I wanted to go to Nats in Vegas not to long ago and my parents are the same. I havent been to a comp in a year and they think I still have the same time from December when Im getting sub 15 solves and with my megaminx solves I could be one of the top in the U.S. I am already num=ber 1 in my state for my old times. And Im starting to get sub 1 solves on 4x4.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> My parents still say I'm not 'fast enough' to pay that money to get there because I am 'only' third in 'just one country' and apparently 'don't stand a chance' because theres 'lots of fast people out there' (to me it looks like scrabbling for reasons and i dont see why i cant go on my own) I feel your pain.
> The WC after that, maybe by then I'm old enough to go on my own.


...tell them that you get sub WR averages at home every day. You do, don't you? Avg5, that is. And by the time you're done with the 10k cube marathon, perhaps you'll be getting sub WR avg100s. That might be able to convince them, some at least.

I hope my parents will let me come. It's on the other side of the country, but, ya know... It's Vegas!! I don't think they've ever been (though they have talked about it a little). I kind of doubt it though, as they won't even always let me go to comps within 3 hours...


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> And by the time you're done with the 10k cube marathon, perhaps you'll be getting sub WR avg100s



He's already done this


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> He's already done this



IIRC he's doing another 10k marathon


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> IIRC he's doing another 10k marathon


He meant that Alex has already gotten a subWRao5 Ao100. Which he has.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 17, 2012)

I will have turned 21 by then. I do believe I will go to this assuming I can afford to do so.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Lau: You look asian. Where is your family from?
> Are your parents like those mean stereotypical asian parents that only love you if you get straight A's and whip you with bamboo sticks if you dont. *Jokingly*
> Cause thats really strict.



I get good grades anyway so I'll never know. They are british anyway... They aren't that bad, just stingy with money and like to say no. And like to use 'teenager' as an insult.
And lolno, my mum used to threaten to 'smack' me but one day I just said 'so?' and she realised how silly it is to punish that way.

Yes, I'd rather not trouble the staff either. I'll just try to get an average average at UKO.


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2012)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I will have turned 21 by then. I do believe I will go to this assuming I can afford to do so.



I'll assume you still cube then? >.< Haven't seen you around in ages!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to go but don't think I will because my dad said I would have to be sub 10 or sub 11. Right now I'm averaging 19 sec.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> I want to go but don't think I will because my dad said I would have to be sub 10 or sub 11. Right now I'm averaging 19 sec.



dude thats just dumb!! Idk where you live but why would you have to average sub 11 to go?



SpeedSolve said:


> I do live there, also, 3 of my "students" from my Rubik's club at school went, I was unable to attend the comp due to being ill. Any competitions before World's in Colorado, I'm there.



oh cool! and if if there isnt a competition you should still go. Its all for the experience not for the actual competition. When is there going to be anothers WORLDS in the USA the last one was in 04 lol. I would go even if i could only solve the cube in 50 seconds it would be totally worth it


----------



## F2LOL (Aug 18, 2012)

That's really what you have to average to place anything in the WC isn't it?


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2012)

F2LOL said:


> That's really what you have to average to place anything in the WC isn't it?



Just being sub-11 wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 18, 2012)

It would be for OH


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2012)

F2LOL said:


> That's really what you have to average to place anything in the WC isn't it?



Well for 3x3 no at US nats it was sub 10.5 for finals. for 3x3 OH you could win. for 2x2 thats terrible, for 4x4 thats just crazy good....ect.

But who cares about placing its about the fun of being there and meeting alot fo cubers and having fun


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 18, 2012)

For all those whose parents think that going to Worlds is ONLY about the competitive aspect, let them know of the amazing social experience it brings as well. Some of my best friends I've met through this activity, and I hope to meet many more at Worlds next year (assuming I'm going).


----------



## TMOY (Aug 18, 2012)

F2LOL said:


> That's really what you have to average to place anything in the WC isn't it?


Just to give you an idea, 22 people with official sub-10 averages attended WC 2011. Being sub-10 wasn't even enough for the finals.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, if you just want to be a title contender for an event 3x3 is by far your worst bet.


----------



## Aero (Aug 20, 2012)

|I have only been cubing for a few months and recently went to my first comp, but i dont want to pass up an opportunity to go to Worlds so i am convincing my parents


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> They would probably be against that. When last time I asked whether I could share a room with Thom cuz he offered and hes an adult. They said "you mean that boy with the cat ears?" "I'd rather you went with your dad"



I was gonna suggest you travel with me for Worlds but then ended up lolling at this.

Am sure someone else could go with you if need be.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2012)

Shelley: I should have clarified the "including staff" part of that. I meant talk to a staff member about who the parents could talk to (other parents type thing). When I typed that out I was like "Man, I wouldn't want to babysit somebody" and didn't intend on that to be the perception. I apologize for that.

5BLD: While time is legally an adult, most parents won't consider a 21 year old an adult (and I forget if Thom is 20, 21, 22, etc). I was leaning toward somebody closer to their upper 20's / 30's (or obviously older). Another reason for the age gap is that I feel like the parents I know wouldn't trust a random 21/22 year old person not to provide alcohol to the parents' kid (you in this case). I feel like for whatever reason, they feel like the extra 8-10 years will prevent their kid from getting alcohol.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 20, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Shelley: I should have clarified the "including staff" part of that. I meant talk to a staff member about who the parents could talk to (other parents type thing). When I typed that out I was like "Man, I wouldn't want to babysit somebody" and didn't intend on that to be the perception. I apologize for that.
> 
> 5BLD: While time is legally an adult, most parents won't consider a 21 year old an adult (and I forget if Thom is 20, 21, 22, etc). I was leaning toward somebody closer to their upper 20's / 30's (or obviously older). Another reason for the age gap is that I feel like the parents I know wouldn't trust a random 21/22 year old person not to provide alcohol to the parents' kid (you in this case). I feel like for whatever reason, they feel like the extra 8-10 years will prevent their kid from getting alcohol.



Thom is 24 iirc.

Hmm, I think im gonna have to try and come to this, seems like it will be a great competition


----------



## aronpm (Aug 20, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> 5BLD: While time is legally an adult, most parents won't consider a 21 year old an adult (and I forget if Thom is 20, 21, 22, etc). I was leaning toward somebody closer to their upper 20's / 30's (or obviously older). Another reason for the age gap is that I feel like the parents I know wouldn't trust a random 21/22 year old person not to provide alcohol to the parents' kid (you in this case). I feel like for whatever reason, they feel like the extra 8-10 years will prevent their kid from getting alcohol.



it's also Kir, I think that is enough reason not to entrust your kid to him


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 20, 2012)

aronpm said:


> it's also Kir, I think that is enough reason not to entrust your kid to him



I don't see why, I'm perfectly amicable.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 20, 2012)

I too would have been happy to offer however the other half and I will be stopping in Vegas for a week post comp for a holiday. However if having a chat with your parents at UKO would help in any way I would be happy to do so.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2012)

Selkie said:


> I too would have been happy to offer however the other half and I will be stopping in Vegas for a week post comp for a holiday. However if having a chat with your parents at UKO would help in any way I would be happy to do so.



Yeah, you are around the same age as my parents iirc... Thanks for offering to have a chat- perhaps they'll listen to you more than a teenager. I'll see how it goes... Maybe we could go on a family holiday there.



aronpm said:


> it's also Kir, I think that is enough reason not to entrust your kid to him



He may be a huge d*** on the forums/irc but he's a cool guy irl. Hm. Maybe I shouldn't trust him that much


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 20, 2012)

I somewhat reluctantly admit that yeah, Thom is quite nicer in person. We actually got along rather well, didn't we Thom?


----------



## pjk (Aug 20, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Shelley: I should have clarified the "including staff" part of that. I meant talk to a staff member about who the parents could talk to (other parents type thing). When I typed that out I was like "Man, I wouldn't want to babysit somebody" and didn't intend on that to be the perception. I apologize for that.
> 
> 5BLD: While time is legally an adult, most parents won't consider a 21 year old an adult (and I forget if Thom is 20, 21, 22, etc). I was leaning toward somebody closer to their upper 20's / 30's (or obviously older). Another reason for the age gap is that I feel like the parents I know wouldn't trust a random 21/22 year old person not to provide alcohol to the parents' kid (you in this case). I feel like for whatever reason, they feel like the extra 8-10 years will prevent their kid from getting alcohol.


In hindsight, I wish I had did more by myself when I was 15-18 years old. Alex, I think you could easily travel to Vegas by yourself if you simply plan it out and can get some funding. It isn't hard to travel by yourself, and would be a very good experience that I think everyone around that age should experience. Not relying on your parents is one of the best things you can do, and doing it for a trip to Worlds would be very helpful to you, and very fun.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

If you do travel by yourself, make sure you go through the entire process beforehand, and memorize your flight times. Nothing is scarier than realizing you spent too much time at a coffee shop and you have five minutes to run to the other side of the terminal ._.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 20, 2012)

pjk said:


> In hindsight, I wish I had did more by myself when I was 15-18 years old. Alex, I think you could easily travel to Vegas by yourself if you simply plan it out and can get some funding. It isn't hard to travel by yourself, and would be a very good experience that I think everyone around that age should experience. Not relying on your parents is one of the best things you can do, and doing it for a trip to Worlds would be very helpful to you, and very fun.



I can attest to this as well. I'm 16, and I went to Nats by myself. It was honestly easier to handle than I thought it would be. Vegas isn't a very confusing city, and the people are nice enough to give you directions when/if you need them. And I made it through 5 days on about $200(Although, being on staff, I didn't eat as much as I probably should have, and this does not include flights or hotel rooms.) It was probably the funnest thing I've ever done in my life.  But I do live in Pennsylvania, and flying overseas is probably a completely different adventure. Still, I think it would be a great experience for you if you went on your own, or even with your parents. Good luck with convincing them, I hope everything works out well. 

Edit: Also, Ninja Storm is completely right.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder if my parents will let me go by myself... I'll be nearly 16 by then, I'll (probably) have a drivers license, and they want us to start being more independant.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2012)

My parents want me out of house and drink until I die in vegas, I wish I had parents as loving as yours that care for your safety =(


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 20, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> My parents want me out of house and drink until I die in vegas, I wish I had parents as loving as yours that care for your safety =(



Yup my parents are like "How long are you away for? Oh, is that all?"


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2012)

pjk said:


> In hindsight, I wish I had did more by myself when I was 15-18 years old. Alex, I think you could easily travel to Vegas by yourself if you simply plan it out and can get some funding. It isn't hard to travel by yourself, and would be a very good experience that I think everyone around that age should experience. Not relying on your parents is one of the best things you can do, and doing it for a trip to Worlds would be very helpful to you, and very fun.



Absolutely- i totally agree. If I can convince them this and I plan well, then it would be arguably more fun and more cost effective for me to just go on my own.



Ickathu said:


> I wonder if my parents will let me go by myself... I'll be nearly 16 by then, I'll (probably) have a drivers license, and they want us to start being more independant.



I'll be 16 too... Or very nearly.
As pjk says, it will be not only more fun but good to learn to travel on my own and stuff. Plus psst I travel around spain on my own or with another guy of my age when I'm there for a spanish exchange trip.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> He may be a huge d*** on the forums/irc but he's a cool guy irl. Hm. Maybe I shouldn't trust him that much



Grope


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 20, 2012)

If my parents let me, this might actually work... It'd only be about $600 dollars for the plane ticket by myself. How much are hotels in Vegas usually? And food? Also, how much is admission to worlds? like to compete.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> If my parents let me, this might actually work... It'd only be about $600 dollars for the plane ticket by myself. How much are hotels in Vegas usually? And food? Also, how much is admission to worlds? like to compete.



$600 for a plane ticket? That seems a bit high... but I guess if you're flying out of a small airport then maybe. Hotels should be about $50 a night during the week and $70 a night (maybe $80) during the weekend so that's Friday and Saturday. We're still figuring out how much admission to worlds will be, but right now, the model is that if you were to sign up for every event early, total cost would be $40. If you just do 3x3, total cost would be $10 or $15.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> $600 for a plane ticket? That seems a bit high... but I guess if you're flying out of a small airport then maybe. Hotels should be about $50 a night during the week and $70 a night (maybe $80) during the weekend so that's Friday and Saturday. We're still figuring out how much admission to worlds will be, but right now, the model is that if you were to sign up for every event early, total cost would be $40. If you just do 3x3, total cost would be $10 or $15.



Round trip ticket. I just did a quick search on travelocity from our airports here to one in Vegas. I looked at the most expensive tickets (round trip) and it was around 600. Just rough estimates to see how much I need to save _if_ it is going to happen.
Those prices are pretty dang epic. Way cheaper than US nats.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am 18 but i was able to go to US nats by myself. But my parents trust me completely cause this was the 4th competition out of state that i have been to without them. For the hotel it all really depends on the group rate that that WCA/tyson can get for us. At Nats it was $45 a night for a 2 bed room which worked out great if you split it 2-4 ways. If they can get a equally good rate hopefully Worlds will be less expensive then Nats. Food is annoyings pricey! Even subway was $10 for a footlong which was terrible price. I learned to live off McDonalds and half meals for the 5 days. It wasnt the best for me but i ate and could still function and thats all that mattered.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 20, 2012)

The hotel rate is going to be a bit more expensive than last year. The weekday rates (Sunday - Thursday) should be the same, but expect an increase of maybe $20 to $30 for Friday or Saturday nights. Which I still think is a good deal, and not too bad if you split the room 2 to 4 ways.

As for food options, was there really nothing around the $5 to $6 range at the food court?


----------



## Vincents (Aug 20, 2012)

I will also point out that this particular overseas trip isn't really that different from a domestic flight. It's not like all the signs are in a different language. We do drive on the right side of the road, but it's not like you'll be driving. Traveling by yourself is an invigorating experience!


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ...tell them that you get sub WR averages at home every day. You do, don't you? Avg5, that is. And by the time you're done with the 10k cube marathon, perhaps you'll be getting sub WR avg100s. That might be able to convince them, some at least.
> 
> I hope my parents will let me come. It's on the other side of the country, but, ya know... It's Vegas!! I don't think they've ever been (though they have talked about it a little). I kind of doubt it though, as they won't even always let me go to comps within 3 hours...



I know, I'm in North Carolina, and I have talked about it a couple times with my parents, but I don't know if they think I am fast enough. I average around 25 seconds, but by summer of 2013, I could bump that down to around 15 seconds or less. Also even then they might not let me go. But like you said, it is Vegas! Good luck in trying going to Worlds.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> The hotel rate is going to be a bit more expensive than last year. The weekday rates (Sunday - Thursday) should be the same, but expect an increase of maybe $20 to $30 for Friday or Saturday nights. Which I still think is a good deal, and not too bad if you split the room 2 to 4 ways.
> 
> As for food options, was there really nothing around the $5 to $6 range at the food court?



The yield on the 10-year U.S. Treasury bond closed Wednesday at 1.81 percent, up 0.41 percentage points since July 24. This represents a trend and the Fed will start to inflate the dollar into oblivion. Expect high prices.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> The yield on the 10-year U.S. Treasury bond closed Wednesday at 1.81 percent, up 0.41 percentage points since July 24. This represents a trend and the Fed will start to inflate the dollar into oblivion. Expect high prices.



If the Fed inflates the dollar into oblivion, cubing will have significantly less relevance in the world. Buy guns and ammo.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> If the Fed inflates the dollar into oblivion, cubing will have significantly less relevance in the world. Buy guns and ammo.


True. 


Buy lead and the machines that project it.  gold is great as well.


----------



## pjk (Aug 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> As for food options, was there really nothing around the $5 to $6 range at the food court?


Yep, you could get some solid burritos for $7. Or go to Ellis Island and get a top sirloin steak for $7.99, and get a beer free. Food isn't expensive if you know where to look.



Tyson said:


> If the Fed inflates the dollar into oblivion, cubing will have significantly less relevance in the world. Buy guns and ammo.


Haha. I had a guy yesterday wanting to trade his high end sniper rifle for my motorcycle. It's serious business these days.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> dude thats just dumb!! Idk where you live but why would you have to average sub 11 to go?
> 
> I live in NC so it would cost quite a bit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> The hotel rate is going to be a bit more expensive than last year. The weekday rates (Sunday - Thursday) should be the same, but expect an increase of maybe $20 to $30 for Friday or Saturday nights. Which I still think is a good deal, and not too bad if you split the room 2 to 4 ways.



Looks like it might be really really tempting to go to the Riviera again at their normal internet rates. Especially for a family of 5. (Circus Circus doesn't allow booking a single room for 5, even with kids.)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2012)

For me, the R buffet breakfast provided cheap food. For 10.99 I had a great omelet, a big plate of fruits (that alone would've cost about $6 at 7-Eleven or so), a bowl of oatmeal/jogurt/extras, a bowl of cereals, and some juice. Almost every day. Plenty of good food keeping me saturated for a while. Of course, if you only eat two donuts, it's expensive.



Ickathu said:


> I looked at the most expensive tickets



Why?


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 20, 2012)

Tyson said:


> We're still figuring out how much admission to worlds will be, but right now, the model is that if you were to sign up for every event early, total cost would be $40. If you just do 3x3, total cost would be $10 or $15.





Bob said:


> There is no money from previous WC. Registration for WC is traditionally $0. I'll let you jump to the conclusion on that that means about our sponsorship and venue costs for this year.
> Why do you care about my average on the 3x3? It's in my profile.



What's going on?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob didn't know all of Tyson's plans when he posted that. Nothing is final yet, so Tyson is merely giving people an idea of what to expect. We'll have to wait until they figure out details for the actual amounts.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

July 26? Ill be 18 by then. Im pretty sure my mom will let me travel alone(done it before). Cause an in-country flight costs like $100 right? Idk something like that.
Then id probably continue to Cali to visit my sister.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 21, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> July 26? Ill be 18 by then. Im pretty sure my mom will let me travel alone(done it before). Cause an in-country flight costs like $100 right? Idk something like that.
> Then id probably continue to Cali to visit my sister.



I was looking at flights for Nats this past year to Vegas and it was $400 dollars. I think wherever you are flying from "in country" would be a decent amount above $100.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I was looking at flights for Nats this past year to Vegas and it was $400 dollars. I think wherever you are flying from "in country" would be a decent amount above $100.



I wont talk about money, cause there is practically still a full year left. You never know, could go up or down.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Aug 21, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I consider myself athletic and typically stick to a fairly structured diet, but let's be honest... you don't go to Vegas for your health. I felt like a sloth after only being there for four days this year and I cannot wait to do it all again in 11 months (well, maybe not *everything* again...).



I had the same sandwich from Quiznos twice a day, every day. And a ton of mtn dew, of course.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Why?



Price could go up. The cheaper round trip tickets were like $390 iirc.




Mike Hughey said:


> Looks like it might be really really tempting to go to the Riviera again at their normal internet rates. Especially for a family of 5. (Circus Circus doesn't allow booking a single room for 5, even with kids.)



6 people here! My only chance would be going by myself I think. I have the same problem as 5BLD though, they're going to want someone to be with me... I'm gonna try convincing one of my friends to convince his parents to either go (all of them) or let him - that would probably allow my parents to think about it, I could share a hotel room with him, and he'd be 19 by then... I'm super pumped. Something makes me think that it'll end up working, somehow.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 21, 2012)

I honestly have no clue on whether or not I'll be able to go :S at least one of my parents would want to be with me if I went... but idk if they'd even want to go :/ they'd probably question why I want to go if I'm not even sub-20 yet (avg. 25 with beginners method  ) so I still have no clue how this is all gonna work out


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 21, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> they'd probably question why I want to go if I'm not even sub-20 yet (avg. 25 with beginners method  ) so I still have no clue how this is all gonna work out



That's easy. Learn Fridrich


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2012)

Vincents said:


> We do drive on the right side of the road, but it's not like you'll be driving.



You won't be driving, but remember to look in the correct direction before crossing the street.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2012)

To all the people complaining about food: go to the supermarket, buy some bread and some ham. Sammich for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Total should be about $5 for the whole day.


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> To all the people complaining about food: go to the supermarket, buy some bread and some ham. Sammich for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Total should be about $5 for the whole day.



This is certainly an option. Also, Vegas is one of the cheapest big cities in the United States if you want it to be. It's not like having to find food in New York or Chicago. 

I mean it won't be Bangkok, where you could live like a king on nothing, but it's not really so bad if you're reasonable.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 21, 2012)

Food might be a little expensive?!

CANCEL EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah lol food doesn't really matter. . . Compared to flights, transportation etc food's nothing. Especially if you're travelling overseas.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> go to the supermarket



I was there for for 11 days, went around quite a bit, did look for supermarkets and didn't find any. Not one.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I was there for for 11 days, went around quite a bit, did look for supermarkets and didn't find any. Not one.



then how do the people who live in vegas get their food? are they hunters and gatherers or do they live off a diet of mcdonalds and 7/11 slushies?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 21, 2012)

one can only assume the latter. the biggest place I came across was walgreens and they didn't appear to sell bread :/


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I was there for for 11 days, went around quite a bit, did look for supermarkets and didn't find any. Not one.



I'm not familiar with supermarket brands in the US, but a quick google maps search of "supermarket" when looking at Las Vegas comes up with a plethora of results.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 21, 2012)

I went to vegas recently, and the closest big supermarket,(A wal-mart) is about 4 miles from the riviera. It was cheap, but the distance makes it unfeasible unless you have a car. Having said that, the fast food was cheaper in vegas than some other places I've been, but still kind of bad for you to live off for however many days.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> I'm not familiar with supermarket brands in the US, but a quick google maps search of "supermarket" when looking at Las Vegas comes up with a plethora of results.



I know. But almost none of them actually are supermarkets.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I know. But almost none of them actually are supermarkets.



Improvise  . Nothing wrong with a good fruit & veg shop. Instead of expensive junk food, cheap and healthy food! Win-Win, just like things should be in Vegas


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> That's easy. Learn Fridrich



Uvafan and I have only told him that fifty times before :fp



Kian said:


> This is certainly an option. Also, Vegas is one of the cheapest big cities in the United States if you want it to be. It's not like having to find food in New York or Chicago.
> 
> I mean it won't be Bangkok, where you could live like a king on nothing, but it's not really so bad if you're reasonable.



I was trying to tell my parents how cheap Vegas is and that I could pay for it myself, but they seem to think that it's incredibly expensive...


MaeLSTRoM said:


> I went to vegas recently, and the closest big supermarket,(A wal-mart) is about 4 miles from the riviera. It was cheap, but the distance makes it unfeasible unless you have a car. Having said that, the fast food was cheaper in vegas than some other places I've been, but still kind of bad for you to live off for however many days.



Yeah, I'm not too sure that you want to walk or run 4 miles down the road in Vegas with a few other teenagers...


Dene said:


> Improvise  . Nothing wrong with a good fruit & veg shop. Instead of expensive junk food, cheap and healthy food! Win-Win, just like things should be in Vegas


Food is food! But I love fresh fruits and most vegetables. I could live on that. Or I could just buy 2 loaves of bread and some peanut butter and dried food (ceral, nuts, etc) before I come and eat that.


EDIT: Will it be like nats, where the comp was held inside the same hotel as some people were staying in? If I won't actually ever have to leave the hotel my parents will be much more likely to let it happen.


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> EDIT: Will it be like nats, where the comp was held inside the same hotel as some people were staying in? If I won't actually ever have to leave the hotel my parents will be much more likely to let it happen.



I think the comp is going to be held at the Las Vegas convention center, but some hotels (Circus Circus, Riviera, and the Wynn) are not too far away from the convention center.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> Nothing wrong with a good fruit & veg shop. Instead of expensive junk food, cheap and healthy food!



I do like healthy food. Tried to get apple sauce for my night meal for example, found one in Walgreens, only to see later that ingredient #2 was high-fructose corn syrup and #3 was corn syrup. I was like wtf-why-are-they-doing-this and wanted to return it and get one with just apples, but I couldn't find any other apple sauce anywhere.

Guess you're right and I have to improvise, not look for the healthy stuff I'm used to eating here at home. But the lack of supermarkets still pisses me off.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Uvafan and I have only told him that fifty times before :fp
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to tell my parents how cheap Vegas is and that I could pay for it myself, but they seem to think that it's incredibly expensive...



Are your parents like mine? Like once they have a decision they stick to it and say no to everything you throw at them? If it's genuinely cheap for you instead of say "but its cheap" ask "why do you think..." where they are forced to listen. I will look up if i can pay for myself, then after UKO I will ask. If i can pay, that throws "it's too expensive" out the window.

I loled when my mum today decided i should have a haircut, and to test i kept saying "but i prefer it like this its my hair", "but.." etc... Then i said "but *nonsensical mumble*" and she immediately said "no!" . Perfect example. She began giggling in an embarrassed way when I told her I didn't even actually say anything coherent.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Are your parents like mine? Like once they have a decision they stick to it and say no to everything you throw at them? If it's genuinely cheap for you instead of say "but its cheap" ask "why do you think..." where they are forced to listen. I will look up if i can pay for myself, then after UKO I will ask. If i can pay, that throws "it's too expensive" out the window.
> 
> I loled when my mum today decided i should have a haircut, and to test i kept saying "but i prefer it like this its my hair", "but.." etc... Then i said "but *nonsensical mumble*" and she immediately said "no!" . Perfect example. She began giggling in an embarrassed way when I told her I didn't even actually say anything coherent.



Haha thats awesome about the hair. I'm gonna try that next time .
My parents are pretty much just like that. Well, actually mostly it's my mom. If she says X to something, then the only way I can change that to Y is be getting my dad to convince her... Which sometimes works. I haven't asked them about this yet. I'm waiting to see some things from some friends first, to see if it's actually going to be possible for me to go with them (i.e., without my whole family coming) or I'm just going to wait until the "opportune moment" when they say something like, "You need to be more independant! When I was your age, my parents didn't know where I was over half the time of the summer! I paid for my own clothes, went out to eat with friends by myself" etc.
I'm sure I can pay for it, especially if I start saving now and gather up a few hundred dollars+a plane ticket. 
Plus, I can always just (like I said earlier) buy some bread and canned soup before hand and just eat that if they insist on food there being expensive. I don't need any special foods for this, just as long as it's not crazy unhealthy and I get sick.

Oh, and I was looking up crime rates for Vegas, and it's actually not that bad... It's not nearly as bad as Greenville SC, Baltimore MD, or Even washington DC (used to live in those places and went downtown fairly often). Then again, if you know where to go, you're probably safe in most cities.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> or I'm just going to wait until the "opportune moment" when they say something like, "You need to be more independant! When I was your age, my *parents didn't know where I was over half the time of the summer*! I paid for my own clothes, went out to eat with friends by myself" etc.
> I'm sure I can pay for it, especially if I start saving now and gather up a few hundred dollars+a plane ticket.
> Plus, I can always just (like I said earlier) buy some bread and canned soup before hand and just eat that if they insist on food there being expensive. I don't need any special foods for this, just as long as it's not crazy unhealthy and I get sick.


Oh yes, my parents always complain like "when i was your age i had to walk x miles all by myself just to get to my school" but i had never made the connection to "you need to be more independent". I take it as a "I was worse off so you should feel bad for me that you are better off" aka in a more positives-coated way "be grateful". 
Especially the bolded bit. I actually hear it from them a lot. They reply with "but it's so much more dangerous now in the cities...". So suddenly they weren't in any danger at all, and they suddenly deny the fact you should become more independent? Or am I confusing myself?
You gonna 'play the bad guy' and try to provoke them to say the line they so frequently say?

As for food, I can live on oranges and lemons and salami for many days before feeling ill. Lol. If I can convince them to let me go I'd just buy a bag of oranges and lemons and eat them throughout the day. Alternatively they'd be worried for me and actually give me money. Either way I'm happy if I can go. I can afford it though have little left. Gotta start selling food again.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Oh yes, my parents always complain like "when i was your age i had to walk x miles all by myself just to get to my school" but i had never made the connection to "you need to be more independent". I take it as a "I was worse off so you should feel bad for me that you are better off" aka in a more positives-coated way "be grateful".
> Especially the bolded bit. I actually hear it from them a lot. They reply with "but it's so much more dangerous now in the cities...". So suddenly they weren't in any danger at all, and they suddenly deny the fact you should become more independent? Or am I confusing myself?
> You gonna 'play the bad guy' and try to provoke them to say the line they so frequently say?
> 
> As for food, I can live on oranges and lemons and salami for many days before feeling ill. Lol. If I can convince them to let me go I'd just buy a bag of oranges and lemons and eat them throughout the day. Alternatively they'd be worried for me and actually give me money. Either way I'm happy if I can go. I can afford it though have little left. Gotta start selling food again.



Haha I think we have the same parents. They do contradict themselves sometimes, but not always. The other day they were saying about how they would always bike across one of the really busy roads when they were our age, but then quickly said something like, "Looking back, that was probably a really stupid idea. We're lucky we lived... It's even worse now though!" or they'll yell at me when I am walk to my friends house and am back like 10 minutes later than when they said I needed to "check in" with them. *sigh*

As for playing the 'bad guy', I've actually thought about doing that, but not like that. I was gonna have my friend ask his parents if he could go, and then if they ask if I'm going, and that becomes the deciding point - whether or not we will be with people we actually know - we can each tell our parents that the other is going, and in the end we'll both go! I should try pushing that line though... The bait is set, I'm just waiting for the right moment to spring the trap.
I think it's gonna work though...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Haha I think we have the same parents. They do contradict themselves sometimes, but not always. The other day they were saying about how they would always bike across one of the really busy roads when they were our age, but then quickly said something like, "Looking back, that was probably a really stupid idea. We're lucky we lived... It's even worse now though!" or they'll yell at me when I am walk to my friends house and am back like 10 minutes later than when they said I needed to "check in" with them. *sigh*


*Sigh*
thats what being a teenager is: "you need to be more independent" + "you're just a kid, why do you want to do that" with a side of "you're such a typical teenager"
they contradict themselves because they try to find something that supports their point, then later realise what what they just said also entailed :/


Ickathu said:


> As for playing the 'bad guy', I've actually thought about doing that, but not like that. I was gonna have my friend ask his parents if he could go, and then if they ask if I'm going, and that becomes the deciding point - whether or not we will be with people we actually know - we can each tell our parents that the other is going, and in the end we'll both go! I should try pushing that line though... The bait is set, I'm just waiting for the right moment to spring the trap.
> I think it's gonna work though...



Nice that you have a friend that wants to go too. I think that that would work too. "Oh but so and so is going, why can't I" has implications "that kid is the same age as my kid and is more independent, my kid should do it too, at least they have company *continues convinces self it's okay*" etc.
As for me, my friend who cubes doesn't want to go because he thinks it's too much of a big deal to go all the way to get knocked out in the first round. I strongly disagree with the 'not fast enough idea'. It's the experience that matters. I really wanna go and meet up with the majority of fast cubers (the american cubers).

I am not sure what "bad guy" plan I have. But at UKO selkie has kindly offered to have a chat with my dad and stuff. Maybe he'll listen to someone his age. Posts on this thread as you could see had gotten me thinking though, that to go on my own would be a lot more fun (if planned well).


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I was there for for 11 days, went around quite a bit, did look for supermarkets and didn't find any. Not one.


You could have taken a taxi to the supermarket, and then back. Or take a bus. Or ask around and find someone with a car - there were 3 people I knew alone that had cars who would have gladly given you a ride.

Food can be relatively cheap if you look around. As stated before, a lot of places want to make money from the casinos so they'll attract people in with cheap food and drinks.


----------



## moralsh (Aug 21, 2012)

Although I sympathise with both of you and your quest to go to the worlds because you seem mature enough to do the trip safely and to not to do something stupid, I have to say that being a parent seems to be a way harder job than being a kid, and things often are not as simple as they seem.

However I think that the #1 concern your parents may have is your safety if money itself isn't a problem. I'd focus the discussion on showing them there is no problem, just step by step, little by little to try not to engage them in "no, because I say so" mode. just try to make them acknowledge you won't have a problem without directly asking them if you can go, I'm not sure if I make myself clear.

also @5BLD try to look really happy and enjoying at your next comp, it sure will help.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Uvafan and I have only told him that fifty times before :fp



Lol I know I know I just either get lazy and/or I have lots of stuff going on  but I will get to it eventually


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

Food? Personally, im vegan, so id probably buy a load off fruits(i mean boxes..lots) and live of that. Cant buy rice/pasta cause theres no place to cook it... But many hotels serve breakfast/dinner thats free food(included in stay).
So apply the same concept of fruits, buy a bunch load of your favorite food that you know you can live off of and eat, plus the more you buy, the cheaper it is. Buying wholesale that is.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 22, 2012)

My mom is coming with me. :fp I'm not gonna try to make her not come because it risks me not being allowed to go.


----------



## jonlin (Aug 22, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Wrong.



Well my dad isn't going to take me if I'm sub 10 on 3x3 and sukky at every other event, would he?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 22, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Well my dad isn't going to take me if I'm sub 10 on 3x3 and sukky at every other event, would he?



Why don't you ask your dad?!

I wouldn't mind actually hearing something about Worlds in this thread....


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 22, 2012)

Are there qualification rounds, or just cut-offs like normal comps?
What are the cut-offs?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Are there qualification rounds, or just cut-offs like normal comps?
> What are the cut-offs?


cut offs and qualifications will likely be told when registration opens


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Are there qualification rounds, or just cut-offs like normal comps?
> What are the cut-offs?



We will be doing cutoffs. Those have yet to be set, though.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 22, 2012)

Either way I won't make cutoffs on any event (at least at this moment). Hopefully I stop being lazy and move away from beginners  and I should also probabaly practice more of 2x2 and pyraminx  Maybe one day I'll make it into a second round of an event...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 23, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> Either way I won't make cutoffs on any event (at least at this moment). Hopefully I stop being lazy and move away from beginners  and I should also probabaly practice more of 2x2 and pyraminx  Maybe one day I'll make it into a second round of an event...



PPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


If you switch to CFOP then you can probably be sub20 within several hours of practice.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> PPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> If you switch to CFOP then you can probably be sub20 within several hours of practice.



You really think so? If u think I can than I definitely will soon! haha, i just needed encouragement  I guess averaging 25 with beginners should miotivate me to do better too haha


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 23, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> You really think so? If u think I can than I definitely will soon! haha, i just needed encouragement  I guess averaging 25 with beginners should miotivate me to do better too haha



Just learn OLL and PLL and you can be sub-20


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 23, 2012)

Kian said:


> We will be doing cutoffs. Those have yet to be set, though.



23sec OH cutoffs.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 24, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 23sec OH cutoffs.



Won't be wasting my money on that, then.


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Won't be wasting my money on that, then.



Tim was just making a joke/suggestion. Again, these things have not been decided.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm super excited for this. Already made plans to go. Hopefully I keep improving steadily until then 



Spoiler






Spoiler



3 RD BLD PLZ THNX


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 24, 2012)

Kian said:


> Tim was just making a joke/suggestion. Again, these things have not been decided.



Thanks for the clarification. I'd probably still give it a shot even though I average like 1:50 for OH.


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bob didn't know all of Tyson's plans when he posted that. Nothing is final yet, so Tyson is merely giving people an idea of what to expect. We'll have to wait until they figure out details for the actual amounts.



Sure I did. I was stating that at previous WC, admission was free. Therefore, no money was brought in from registration, so we are rolling over a budget of $0. The only money we have is from our current sponsorships. I can see that I may have implied that registration would be free this year, but that was not my intention.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> Sure I did. I was stating that at previous WC, admission was free. Therefore, no money was brought in from registration, so we are rolling over a budget of $0. The only money we have is from our current sponsorships. I can see that I may have implied that registration would be free this year, but that was not my intention.



Compared to US Nationals, it will seem free.


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry that I'm not up to date, but did the venue change? I thought it was going to be in the Convention center, not the Rivera again. Its kinda like US Nats 2012 2.0.


----------



## Bob (Sep 9, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Sorry that I'm not up to date, but did the venue change? I thought it was going to be in the Convention center, not the Rivera again. Its kinda like US Nats 2012 2.0.


yes


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 11, 2012)

Are there loads of flights from Los Angeles to Las Vegas? We were looking to fly out on the 23.30 from LA on the Sunday - which would mean getting there about 9pm. Would that be a bit tight after the comp or would it be easy to get to Las Vegas airport and to LA by that time?
Thanks


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Are there loads of flights from Los Angeles to Las Vegas? We were looking to fly out on the 23.30 from LA on the Sunday - which would mean getting there about 9pm. Would that be a bit tight after the comp or would it be easy to get to Las Vegas airport and to LA by that time?
> Thanks



Those are two of the busiest airports in the world and it's an hour flight. There must be many, many flights a day.

Additionally, it is about a 20 minute taxi ride from the Riviera to the airport. If you choose to stay at a different (read: nicer) hotel on the strip, it could only be closer than the Riv, which is at the opposite end of the strip from McCarran Airport.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 12, 2012)

Kian said:


> Those are two of the busiest airports in the world and it's an hour flight. There must be many, many flights a day.
> 
> Additionally, it is about a 20 minute taxi ride from the Riviera to the airport. If you choose to stay at a different (read: nicer) hotel on the strip, it could only be closer than the Riv, which is at the opposite end of the strip from McCarran Airport.



But I wouldn't stay at a nicer hotel. All the action and fun will be at the Riviera and it's really convenient to take part in everything that will be going on. Also, the rooms at the Riviera are already plenty nice.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 12, 2012)

If I can learn how to drive before worlds start, I might be able to go by myself. haha according to google maps, it'll take 20 hours, but... I can try.


----------



## Kian (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyson said:


> But I wouldn't stay at a nicer hotel. All the action and fun will be at the Riviera and it's really convenient to take part in everything that will be going on. Also, the rooms at the Riviera are already plenty nice.



Yes, I agree. The Riviera is certainly fine for our purposes and it's nice to have everyone there. It is in the unfortunate position of being in the shadow of many of the most ornate hotels in the world.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyson said:


> the rooms at the Riviera are already plenty nice.



You stayed in sliiiightly better-than-average rooms, though 

But yeah, the cheap simple ones were fine as well.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly though, I can say I wasn't in my room at Nationals from around 7:30-22:00. I was only there to sleep.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 13, 2012)

Tyson said:


> But I wouldn't stay at a nicer hotel. All the action and fun will be at the Riviera and it's really convenient to take part in everything that will be going on. Also, the rooms at the Riviera are already plenty nice.



Yeah, I wasn't staying in Las Vegas, so I didn't get to have much fun outside of the competition.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 13, 2012)

I really hope I can go to World's. I got a letter in the mail inviting me to go on a study trip as a student ambassador to Scotland, Wales, Ireland, and England in the summer of 2013. I'm just hoping the trip either happens before or after World's because it's 20 days. I've only got 5 days left to RSVP for the instructional meeting for this trip, I need to know when it is so I can figure if I want to travel Europe or go to the biggest competition of the year. :/


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> I really hope I can go to World's. I got a letter in the mail inviting me to go on a study trip as a student ambassador to Scotland, Wales, Ireland, and England in the summer of 2013. I'm just hoping the trip either happens before or after World's because it's 20 days. I've only got 5 days left to RSVP for the instructional meeting for this trip, I need to know when it is so I can figure if I want to travel Europe or go to the biggest competition of they year. :/



Screw worlds, it'll happen again. Take the opportunity of a lifetime to go on that trip if it comes to picking one or the other.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> Screw worlds, it'll happen again. Take the opportunity of a lifetime to go on that trip if it comes to picking one or the other.



This.


----------



## Bob (Sep 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> This.



I agree. I missed US Nationals 2004 (would have been only my second competition and it was the first National championships!) because I was studying abroad in Kenya. Those were some of the best 6 weeks of my life. I don't regret my decision at all.

That's the only year I did not compete since 2003.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> I agree. I missed US Nationals 2004 (would have been only my second competition and it was the first National championships!) because I was studying abroad in Kenya. Those were some of the best 6 weeks of my life. I don't regret my decision at all.
> 
> That's the only year I did not compete since 2003.



I still haven't been to an official WCA competition. I went to the You CAN Do the Rubik's Cube competition in the Springs last year and won, with a horrible time of 38.xx. I can't believe I won that... anyway, my dad thinks this trip might be just a hyped up thing saying "You're smart so we want your money!!!!" kind of thing. I don't know. This might be my only chance to hop over to the other side of the pond.

Edit: It could also be a good chance to meet some European cubers if I had a chance. I'm leaning more towards the trip.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 15, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Edit: It could also be a good chance to meet some European cubers if I had a chance. I'm leaning more towards the trip.



I would think that a lot of the best European cubers will be at WC.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 15, 2012)

Just wanted to confirm the venue change. The competition will be held at the riviera hotel so we can book there with confidence that it wont change again?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 15, 2012)

The competition will be held at the Riviera. That will not change.

I wouldn't be in any rush to book a room, though; we haven't made the group rate code public yet.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 15, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I would think that a lot of the best European cubers will be at WC.



Not if the trip happens before World's.  Or after.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > I would think that a lot of the best European cubers will be at WC.
> ...



You think your trip influences whether a lot of the best European cubers will be at WC?


----------



## pjk (Sep 15, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> This might be my only chance to hop over to the other side of the pond..


You have all the chances in the world to do it, all it takes a bit of money and time. I'd suggest taking the trip to the UK, and hit worlds another year when it happens. Yet another reason to travel.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 15, 2012)

pjk said:


> You have all the chances in the world to do it, all it takes a bit of money and time. I'd suggest taking the trip to the UK, and hit worlds another year when it happens. Yet another reason to travel.



True. My family is struggling a bit with financials right now, so I don't want to go on the trip if it's going to hurt them right now.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2012)

I think this is kind of funny, cause suddenly everyone is having this problem it seems, but I may have a chance to go to Germany this spring with my church. I'd have to pay for some of that, and should funds be an issue, I'll be choosing that over this, for obvious reasons.

Hopefully I'll win the lottery or something 
Germany > cube competition


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 17, 2012)

Im having trouble determining what flights are available from las vegas to los angeles. When I look at www.webjet.com, it appears that there are only about half a dozen flights a day. I looked at the las vegas airport website and it said there was only one flight to los angeles yesterday? Can someone point me to a website which will list all possible flights between los angeles and las vegas please?
Thanks


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 17, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Im having trouble determining what flights are available from las vegas to los angeles. When I look at www.webjet.com, it appears that there are only about half a dozen flights a day. I looked at the las vegas airport website and it said there was only one flight to los angeles yesterday? Can someone point me to a website which will list all possible flights between los angeles and las vegas please?
> Thanks



I usually use kayak.com, and searching for July 28, 2013 from LAS to LAX gives 24 flights. Some of them are codeshares, so they're counted multiple times, but there's definitely at least 10 or 15.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Im having trouble determining what flights are available from las vegas to los angeles. When I look at www.webjet.com, it appears that there are only about half a dozen flights a day. I looked at the las vegas airport website and it said there was only one flight to los angeles yesterday? Can someone point me to a website which will list all possible flights between los angeles and las vegas please?
> Thanks



Here are some more:
http://www.hipmunk.com/flights/LAS-to-LAX#!dates=Jul28
Also lets you sort by Departure or Arrival time.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 17, 2012)

I always use http://www.skyscanner.com , similar to kayak, I've never found a plane that exists missing there.

It let's you filter out the results by price, departure, arrival... I got 85 results, 33 direct and the last direct one was at 19:45 by delta.

Also don't forget that the best time to book a flight (statistically) is eight weeks before the departure


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2012)

moralsh said:


> I always use http://www.skyscanner.com , similar to kayak, I've never found a plane that exists missing there.



At least the 19:55 by Spirit is missing.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 17, 2012)

Stefan said:


> At least the 19:55 by Spirit is missing.



it isn't, second result if you search now. Anyway there might be flights not on skyscanner, I just said I've never found one 

It's always smart to check several places once you're not just browsing where to go. I'm gonna bookmark the one you posted, I like that graphical view


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2012)

moralsh said:


> it isn't, second result if you search now.



My statement was based on your _"last direct one was at 19:45 by delta"_. So not my fault


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 18, 2012)

So here's the itinerary for the trip:



Spoiler



SCOTLAND

DAY–1 DEPART FOR SCOTLAND
Meet fellow travelers and board your flight for Scotland.

DAY–2 WELCOME TO SCOTLAND!
YOU ARE HERE: DRUMOIG, SCOTLAND
Start your Scotland experience by getting to know your delegation manager and prepare for an immersive educational experience of a lifetime.

Visit the famed University of St. Andrews campus, founded in 1412, and learn about many famous past students, including Prince William, who met his bride, now the Duchess of Cambridge, Kate Middleton, at St. Andrews.

Next, head to West Sands, a beautiful Scotland beach where many scenes in the Oscar-winning film “Chariots of Fire” where filmed.

T-off with a golf pro at one of Scotland’s finest golfing academies.

DAY–3 RIDE RIVER RAPIDS
YOU ARE HERE: STIRLING, SCOTLAND
Start your day at Blair Castle, where you will learn about its long and famous history, with roots dating back to the 13th century.

Experience parts of the 142,000-acre estate during an educational exploration with an emphasis on nature, economy, and conservation.

Brave white-water rapids on a challenging rafting adventure down the River Tay on your way to Grandtully.

DAY–4 EXPERIENCE A ROYAL MILE MURDER MYSTERY
YOU ARE HERE: ST. ANDREWS, SCOTLAND
Today starts at the Old Town of Edinburgh, capital of Scotland, where you’ll witness the impressive Georgian and Victorian architecture and learn how the town earned the prestigious distinction as a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

Next, take a look at Edinburgh’s eerie side–including tales of witchcraft, plague, and torture–during the “The Royal Mile Murder Mystery,” an interactive venture along the famous Royal Mile, between Edinburgh Castle and Holyrood Abbey.

This afternoon, visit the famous Edinburgh Castle, which dominates the skyline of the city of Edinburgh from its position atop the volcanic Castle Rock.

DAY–5 HUNT FOR THE ELUSIVE NESSIE!
YOU ARE HERE: AVIEMORE, SCOTLAND
Everybody’s heard of Nessie, the mythical Loch Ness Monster, and today you’ll hunt for the fabled beast.

Discover the decades of research undertaken to uncover the truth about Nessie and hear from past explorers seeking the monster.

Next, encounter a “living history” of life as it was in a 1700s Highlands township at Highland Folk Museum; get a firsthand look at this amazing town as you walk through the remains of 400 years of Highland life.

Your next stop is a family-owned farm where you’ll gain an understanding of the Scottish way of life as you participate in sheep-shearing, and experience the life of a sheepdog handler.

Also on your farm, you will bottle-feed orphan lambs and watch collie pups being trained to herd sheep using ducks as “guinea pigs.”

DAY–6 DISCOVER SCOTLAND’S INTRIGUING PAST
YOU ARE HERE: AVIEMORE, SCOTLAND
Learn about the life of a highlander and acquaint yourself with a distinctive part of Scottish culture during a living history demonstration that involves clans, kilts and weapons.

NORTHERN IRELAND

DAY–7 LEARN A TALE OF TWO GIANTS
YOU ARE HERE: GIANTS CAUSEWAY, NORTHERN IRELAND
Welcome to Northern Ireland! Bet you didn’t know there are two.

Today, you’ll have an opportunity to challenge your adventurous spirit and assist local fishermen when you make your way across a rope bridge suspended high in the air to check nets for the daily catch.

Next, head for Giant’s Causeway near the Northern Ireland town of Moyle where you will understand the difference between fiction and fact when you learn about tens of thousands of interlocking basalt columns that form stepping stones that lead from the cliff foot and disappear under the sea.

Learn from a local historian about the two theories of the Causeway’s creation: Was it the result an ancient volcanic eruption? Or the work of legendary Irish giant Finn MacCool who built the causeway to walk to Scotland to fight the Scottish giant Benandonner?

End your day with a look deeper into the history of The Troubles. Learn why it started, the effect it had on the people of Northern Ireland and the road to peace following the signing of the Belfast Good Friday Agreement of 1998.

DAY–8 UNDERSTAND “THE TROUBLES” ERA
YOU ARE HERE: BELFAST, NORTHERN IRELAND
Rise and discover the capital of Belfast, a city rich in historical and cultural diversity, and learn from a university student or local resident about a period of political unrest known as The Troubles.

You’ll receive firsthand accounts of the impact this era had on the country from people who were there and experience the unfolding the “post-Troubles” era.

Discover how the political and military conflict was done away with, and followed by a period of calmness and economic growth.

This evening, relive history when you visit the shipyard where the infamous Titanic ocean liner was built in 1908–09.

IRELAND

DAY–9 TAKE A HORSE-DRAWN RIDE
YOU ARE HERE: LIMERICK, IRELAND
This morning, enjoy a uniquely local tradition on a horse-drawn jaunty car through the beautiful countryside surrounding the many waterways of Killarney. Carved by glaciers, this area offers fabulous views of the boulder-scattered gorge.

Grab a seat for lunch at Lord Brandon’s Cottage, which previously served as a hunting lodge for Lord Brandon in the 18th Century. Admire great views of the gorge before setting out on a breathtaking cruise across one of the tranquil lakes.

DAY–10 EXPERIENCE EXTREME CULTURAL IMMERSION
YOU ARE HERE: CAHERSIVEEN, IRELAND
Today, you will spend just about every waking moment taking part in community activities, giving back through volunteer projects, and meeting town folk.

Start by venturing into peat fields where you will harvest vegetation, used for heating, and then cut it into bricks to be delivered to Cahersiveen residents to burn for winter warmth.

Join your Irish hosts in volunteer activities that include preparing and delivering meals for people in need and enriching hearts for patients at a local hospital by playing bingo, singing, or sharing stories.

Next, experience some of the most spectacular scenery in Europe as you make your way through Cahersiveen, lying at the foot of Beentee Mountain overlooking the Atlantic Ocean.

Engage with a local official and learn about this community’s history, as well as the political and economic issues facing the region.

Meet with local athletes when you and participate in two of Ireland’s most popular sports–Gaelic football and hurling.

This evening, put on your dancing shoes and prepare for a traditional Irish party where you’ll learn the art of Irish music and dancing.

DAY–11 MEET WITH INTRIGUING LOCALS
YOU ARE HERE: DUBLIN HOME STAY, IRELAND
Discover the famous 15th century Bunratty Castle, the most complete and authentic fortress in Ireland. The castle was restored in 1954 to its former medieval splendor with 15th and 16th century furnishings, and works of art which capture the mood of those times.

This afternoon, mingle with locals dressed in theme clothing from the 17th century at Folk Park, next to the castle. Enjoy the rich surroundings of this enchanting place as you stroll from house to house around the charming village.

DAY–12 DISCOVER IRISH SPORTING HISTORY
YOU ARE HERE: DUBLIN HOME STAY, IRELAND
Start your day by visiting some of Ireland’s most famous, including Patrick’s Cathedral, Phoenix Park, Trinity College, and statue-lined O’Connell Street.

Next, experience a part of Irish sporting history at the Gaelic Athletic Association Museum, the largest cultural sporting organization in Ireland.

Here, enjoy an insider’s view from a local sports expert on the traditional Irish sports of Gaelic football and hurling.

Gain an understanding of how the games have played an important role in modern Irish history.

DAY–13 EXPERIENCE TRUE IRISH HOSPITALITY
YOU ARE HERE: GIANTS CAUSEWAY, NORTHERN IRELAND
Cross the beautiful Menai Straits over Stephenson’s historic bridge on your way to the Welsh mainland.

WALES

DAY–14 PARTICIPATE IN A TEAM CHALLENGE
YOU ARE HERE: NORTH WALES
Participate in exercises led by the Full On team. You’ll test your mental skills and physical agility during a day of adventure, leadership, and personal growth exercises.

Achieve greatness and focus on personal goals during the Full On challenge. Challenge your adventurous spirit when you rappel 70 feet off a tower wall at Penrhyn Castle!

Continue on to a unique village on the island of Anglesey in Wales with a long name: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogogoch. Look it up!

ENGLAND

DAY–15 WELCOME TO LONDON!
YOU ARE HERE: LONDON, ENGLAND
Take in panoramic views of London 443 feet the air when you ride one of the world’s tallest Ferris wheels, the London Eye.

DAY–16 BEHIND-THE-SCENES ACCESS AT A MEDIEVAL CASTLE
YOU ARE HERE: LONDON, ENGLAND
Today starts with a fantastic photo opportunity when you visit Buckingham Palace to experience the Changing of the Guard.

Head for the medieval Warwick Castle where you can picture yourself in the Middle Ages as you encounter the gloomy dungeon, ghostly torture chamber, and cool armory during an exclusive after-hours tour.

Spend your afternoon training as a soldier in a special recreation medieval encampment as you learn the art of sword fighting and other pre-battle rituals.

Top off your day with a bang when you witness firing of the world’s largest trebuchet (catapult).

DAY–17 EXPLORE A UNIQUELY PRESERVED WALLED CITY
YOU ARE HERE: NORTHERN ENGLAND
Explore the sights within massive concrete barriers of Chester, one of the best-preserved walled cities in Britain. Learn about the history of this distinctive city.

Enjoy the scenic countryside as you make your way to the second country, Wales!

Begin your Wales experience getting to know locals when you join them on a visit a market and pick up the ingredients for a lunch that you’ll prepare yourself.

DAY–18 MEET WITH POLITICAL LEADERS
YOU ARE HERE: LONDON, ENGLAND
Immerse yourself in politics when you’re granted special access to a representative of Parliament to discuss the respective roles of the House of Commons, the House of Lords, the Monarch, and the European Union.

During a Medieval Banquet lunch, pose for a picture with “King Henry VIII.”

Next, head for the Tower of London where you’ll witness firsthand the torture devices used on prisoners more than 400 years ago.

Keep an eye out for the mysterious ravens that haunt the tower and meet the iconic Beefeaters who protect this landmark.

Enjoy the city’s famous sights, including Big Ben and London Bridge, as you cruise the River Thames by boat.

End your busy day at the glitzy West End theater district–London’s equivalent to Broadway–and take in a performance. Past shows viewed by delegates include Wicked, Lord of the Rings, and Mama Mia.

DAY–19 DEPART FOR HOME
Pack your suitcase for the last time and board the coach for the airport. Remember to complete your program evaluations and exchange friendship cards with your fellow Ambassadors!



I RSVPed to go to the meeting which is on October 6th, so we'll see how that goes and see when the trip is and if it interferes with World's. If it does, I don't really care, this trip sounds amazing.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 18, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> So here's the itinerary for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't read the whole thing, but that trip sounds amazing!


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> So here's the itinerary for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I skimmed over it, and it sounds ultra awesome. Go get yourself a weekend job and start saving!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 13, 2012)

Im am definitly cosidering going though, I dont think I can go yet I dont know I will find out


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 13, 2012)

Are they going to have seminars similar to what they had at nationals 2011?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 14, 2012)

So that trip I wanted to go on, no. It was $5999 for an essentially 19 day trip, not including the $400 down fee that needed to be paid right at the meeting. I'll see you all at World's.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Are they going to have seminars similar to what they had at nationals 2011?



I don't have any say in this matter, but I think I heard that these seminars had good turnout and reviews, so I would expect something similar to happen.


----------



## Dene (Oct 15, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> So that trip I wanted to go on, no. It was $5999 for an essentially 19 day trip, not including the $400 down fee that needed to be paid right at the meeting. I'll see you all at World's.



Gee wizz, that's expensive. Maybe another time!


----------



## Tyson (Oct 16, 2012)

The website is still a work in progress, but it's up:

http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/index.php


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 16, 2012)

Tim with a near sweep of the psych sheet! Go Tim!


----------



## Kian (Oct 16, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Tim with a near sweep of the psych sheet! Go Tim!



Haha, yes. Currently only the organizers for Worlds are registered. Registration is not yet open.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does feet cost so much


----------



## Skullush (Oct 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Why does feet cost so much



I think because it's kind of a pain to run and they only want people signing up for it if they're serious about it


----------



## Kian (Oct 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Why does feet cost so much



It's set as a determent for a logistically difficult event to run (and one we run only out of perceived obligation).

Oh, and Corey posted at the same time as me. He is absolutely correct.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2012)

we should give these away at registration https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=60
or
http://rubiksgift.com/promotional-item/rubiks-pen


----------



## Hays (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure the schedule is extremely tentative at this point, but considering that it wouldn't be changed without reason, I was wondering why 6x6 finals were scheduled for the first thing on Sunday morning. I would assume that most people competing in that event that they would rather not have a final held as the first event in the morning, as first morning rounds aren't the greatest for getting good times considering the lack of time to warm up/get used to doing official solves on that day.

anyway, just a suggestion. Having the finals on either Saturday or Sunday afternoon, or even at least later on Saturday morning would be much nicer.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 17, 2012)

Hays said:


> I'm sure the schedule is extremely tentative at this point, but considering that it wouldn't be changed without reason, I was wondering why 6x6 finals were scheduled for the first thing on Sunday morning. I would assume that most people competing in that event that they would rather not have a final held as the first event in the morning, as first morning rounds aren't the greatest for getting good times considering the lack of time to warm up/get used to doing official solves on that day.
> 
> anyway, just a suggestion. Having the finals on either Saturday or Sunday afternoon, or even at least later on Saturday morning would be much nicer.



Thanks for the feedback, I agree. I stuck it there during some late shuffling. It's a bit later now.


----------



## Bob (Oct 17, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> we should give these away at registration https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=60
> or
> http://rubiksgift.com/promotional-item/rubiks-pen


So buy one for everyone and pass them out.

OT: Unfortunately, I did not get my way and feet is not $100 to compete.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 17, 2012)

Bob said:


> OT: Unfortunately, I did not get my way and feet is not $100 to compete.



It is $90 to compete in it if you register at the door though! That's pretty close.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 17, 2012)

Mikel said:


> It is $50 to compete in it if you register at the door though!



FTFY


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 17, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> FTFY



If somebody registered at door only to compete in feet, they would be paying $90 to compete in it.

Not sure why anyone would ever do this though..


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 17, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> If somebody registered at door only to compete in feet, they would be paying $90 to compete in it.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would ever do this though..




Well yeah, but I was just talking about the price for the event alone. But whatever, I guess you have a point.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 17, 2012)

Sadly I wont be there this time. Mum is going with Feliks this time.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I want to make this my summer trip. Just me and my car and my cubes. Top down, cruising to Vegas. Oh yeah. My girlfriend too. If she wants to come.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the fees for feet are quite cheap. If I was forced to have feet in a comp I organised, I would want to charge a lot more, because

1. It's a pointless event. 
2. I would want to be able to pay the scramblers and judges to compensate for them having to touch and handle cubes that have been handled with sweaty feet. Of course, if most feet solvers were women with clean and nicely manicured feet, it wouldn't that bad, but I think by far the most feet solvers aren't women with clean and nicely manicured feet. Quite the opposite I would say. (Yes, I know I'm prejudiced and I'm not going to apologise for it)


----------



## Kian (Oct 17, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> If somebody registered at door only to compete in feet, they would be paying $90 to compete in it.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would ever do this though..



Yes, you could compete in everything for $40 if you register by May 13th. Paying at the door is so exorbitant because it behooves us to know how many people are competing and in what events as we set up the tournament.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 17, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 2. I would want to be able to pay the scramblers and judges to compensate for them having to touch and handle cubes that have been handled with sweaty feet. Of course, if most feet solvers were women with clean and nicely manicured feet, it wouldn't that bad, but I think by far the most feet solvers aren't women with clean and nicely manicured feet. Quite the opposite I would say. (Yes, I know I'm prejudiced and I'm not going to apologise for it)



Not that I try to defend this event, but with such a fee organizers are able to buy the whole wagon of gloves and equip scramblers with them.
(Or respirators are included too? )


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2012)

hcfong said:


> (Yes, I know I'm prejudiced and I'm not going to apologise for it)



Lovely.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 17, 2012)

Bob said:


> So buy one for everyone and pass them out.
> 
> OT: Unfortunately, I did not get my way and feet is not $100 to compete.



Bob, actually, I think this might be feasible. Kian, can you add this to our list of todos? We should talk to SevenTowns about what they can provide in terms of the gift packages for registered competitors. Like, what is the cost of the pen to them? FOB from China? Probably less than a dollar each... if we talk to them, they might help us out. It'd enhance the competition, though squishies are better.


----------



## Dene (Oct 17, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Sadly I wont be there this time. Mum is going with Feliks this time.



Oh bummer! I haven't seen fazmum in ages, come to think of it. Might be almost another year yet?


----------



## Kian (Oct 17, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Bob, actually, I think this might be feasible. Kian, can you add this to our list of todos? We should talk to SevenTowns about what they can provide in terms of the gift packages for registered competitors. Like, what is the cost of the pen to them? FOB from China? Probably less than a dollar each... if we talk to them, they might help us out. It'd enhance the competition, though squishies are better.



Added a note to the related idea.


----------



## Henrik (Oct 17, 2012)

The travel page looks kind of strange to me, why book a room from Sunday to Thursday? Or is it just the price pr day for those days?

(Yes I will register for feet, even thought I think the price is high compared to other long events that are also a tackle to host eg. MultiBLD and FMC, they take up at least 1 hour, feet does not!)


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 17, 2012)

i read it as the rooms are 33% more when more people are assumed to be there


----------



## TMOY (Oct 17, 2012)

Henrik said:


> (Yes I will register for feet, even thought I think the price is high compared to other long events that are also a tackle to host eg. MultiBLD and FMC, they take up at least 1 hour, feet does not!)



I think the problem is not the length of the event in itself but the difficulty to add unexpected extra competitors to the event. I agree with you about multi, but for FMC it's much easier, you only have to add a few extra tables and print more scramble sheets.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 17, 2012)

Henrik said:


> The travel page looks kind of strange to me, why book a room from Sunday to Thursday? Or is it just the price pr day for those days?



That's the price per day for those days. Sunday-Thursday nights are less expensive than weekend nights (Friday and Saturday).


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2012)

Won't know if I'm coming for a few months yet, will try and arrange it though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 17, 2012)

Bob said:


> So buy one for everyone and pass them out.



Or sell them at the venders.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 17, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Or sell them at the venders.



Because WCA has infinite money to buy them.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 1. It's a pointless event.



No more pointless that 3x3 OH.


----------



## Kian (Oct 17, 2012)

blade740 said:


> That's the price per day for those days. Sunday-Thursday nights are less expensive than weekend nights (Friday and Saturday).



Yes, this. Weekends are more expensive, as is commonplace at hotels. We are not suggesting a Sunday-Thursday night stay (of course).


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 18, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> No more pointless that 3x3 OH.



I agree, this is also a pointless event.

Yes I know that isn't what you meant, but I stand by my opinion.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm coming 100%, I can't wait


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 18, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I agree, this is also a pointless event.



By that logic every event is pointless.


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like I will be able to come! I just need $700.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2012)

This is gonna be like Nationals 2012 cubed!

...


Spoiler



*EXCITEMENT!*


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm probably going if my dad is ok with me missing 2 weeks of school :/


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I'm probably going if my dad is ok with me missing 2 weeks of school :/



2 weeks?!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 2 weeks?!



Crazy Australians have school because it's winter. He's probably going to go sightseeing. In Vegas. In the middle of the desert.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 18, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Crazy Australians have school because it's winter. He's probably going to go sightseeing. In Vegas. In the middle of the desert.



Good point


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 18, 2012)

When will the website be announced?


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> When will the website be announced?



http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/index.php


----------



## ottozing (Oct 18, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Crazy Australians have school because it's winter. He's probably going to go sightseeing. In Vegas. In the middle of the desert.



Actually, I'm going to check out California for most of the first week  First time overseas btw


----------



## Bob (Oct 18, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> When will the website be announced?


It already was.

http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/index.php

EDIT: Whoops! Didn't see that there was a reply on the next page!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Actually, I'm going to check out California for most of the first week  First time overseas btw



Wonderful place to visit. It will be warm, so pack accordingly.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 18, 2012)

On the website, it has 2 phone numbers for the riviera. Can we only book rooms by phone? If so, thats going to be quite inconvenient for people in other countries.
I've already started looking at flights for the Wednesday before, and the Monday after, and as it is right now, the prices aren't that bad (~£515 return). Is it wise to book now? Or should I leave it for a while?


----------



## shelley (Oct 18, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Wonderful place to visit. It will be warm, so pack accordingly.



If you're visiting San Francisco, you'll want to bring a light jacket. Yes, even in summer.


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> On the website, it has 2 phone numbers for the riviera. Can we only book rooms by phone? If so, thats going to be quite inconvenient for people in other countries.
> I've already started looking at flights for the Wednesday before, and the Monday after, and as it is right now, the prices aren't that bad (~£515 return). Is it wise to book now? Or should I leave it for a while?



I would say it is early to book a ticket unless you see a deal you are very happy to pay. As someone who used to travel for work, I found that a month ahead for domestic flights and 2-3 months ahead for international flights generally yielded the best results. That is, of course, an estimate. Flight pricing is notoriously unpredictable.

Oh, and to the point that it will be "warm." In Las Vegas it is probably going to be over 100F (~38C) every day. At one point I was outside at 1am and it was 96F (36C). 

That being said, Southern California will be comfortably warm if you visit there (as it is all year), and San Francisco will be unpredictable, as Shelley mentions. As Mark Twain once said, "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco."


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2012)

Kian said:


> Oh, and to the point that it will be "warm". In Las Vegas it is probably going to be over 100F (~38C) every day. At one point I was outside at 1am and it was 96F (36C).





Aww come on, one summer a year is enough for me  . That's even worse than Melbourne and here it's unbearable.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2012)

If feet is such trouble, why not have a low pre-competition cutoff (or whatever that's called) like Worlds 2011?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 18, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> If feet is such trouble, why not have a low pre-competition cutoff (or whatever that's called) like Worlds 2011?



If you really want to compete in feet, just pay the $10. It is a minimal portion of your entire competition costs. Why discriminate against slower people if they want to pay to compete also?


----------



## Kian (Oct 19, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> If feet is such trouble, why not have a low pre-competition cutoff (or whatever that's called) like Worlds 2011?



We have rejected that format in favor of cutoffs. We like the system we employ for US Nationals and are choosing to do the same thing here.



Dene said:


> Aww come on, one summer a year is enough for me  . That's even worse than Melbourne and here it's unbearable.



Yeah, most days were 105ish. 110 is totally reasonable. Vegas is literally in the middle of the desert and the Hoover Dam is the only reason the area can sustain a large population.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2012)

Sooo my dad sais that I can definately go as long as I only miss 1 week of school :/ No California for me


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 19, 2012)

Dene said:


> Aww come on, one summer a year is enough for me  . That's even worse than Melbourne and here it's unbearable.



I'm not sure about the humidity in Melbourne, but there is virtually none in Vegas, which makes it much much more bearable than with a high humidity.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Sooo my dad sais that I can definately go as long as I only miss 1 week of school :/ No California for me


Aww I was hoping for a meet up or something.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2012)

We can still meet up at the competition


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Sooo my dad sais that I can definately go as long as I only miss 1 week of school :/ No California for me



Going to Worlds is amazing, you don't need to go to California as well. 



PatrickJameson said:


> I'm not sure about the humidity in Melbourne, but there is virtually none in Vegas, which makes it much much more bearable than with a high humidity.



From a quick search, Melbourne's humidity seems about double that of Vegas. I went to Vietnam at a time of year when the humidity is almost double that of Melbourne, so it shouldn't be too bad in Vegas. Obviously the hotel will have plenty of air conditioning anyway, so I don't think it will be a problem.

I am hoping to be able to go to Worlds, but I probably need to save about $1500 at least to go.


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I am hoping to be able to go to Worlds, but I probably need to save about $1500 at least to go.



$1500 won't even be enough for flights. I hope you aren't intending to pay for everything with just that  .


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 19, 2012)

Dene said:


> $1500 won't even be enough for flights. I hope you aren't intending to pay for everything with just that  .



Idk if this link will work but: http://www.airfaresflights.com.au/flights/Melbourne/Las-Vegas-LAS/ Return to Vegas for $1298. Is there something that I am missing? And if I can pay for flights but can't afford accommodation my parents can pay for it.

Edit: Oh right, that website didn't have the right dates. :fp I entered in the right dates on the same website that deal was from, it says they will be $2514... Surely I should be able to get it cheaper than that.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Going to Worlds is amazing, you don't need to go to California as well.



I know  but it's my first time overseas so it would be nice to take a look around more.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 19, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Idk if this link will work but: http://www.airfaresflights.com.au/flights/Melbourne/Las-Vegas-LAS/ Return to Vegas for $1298. Is there something that I am missing? And if I can pay for flights but can't afford accommodation my parents can pay for it.
> 
> Edit: Oh right, that website didn't have the right dates. :fp I entered in the right dates on the same website that deal was from, it says they will be $2514... Surely I should be able to get it cheaper than that.



Buying tickets 9 months early doesn't usually get you the best prices. Start looking in February or March.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 19, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Buying tickets 9 months early doesn't usually get you the best prices. Start looking in February or March.



Yeah, I'm just looking for the moment. Even if I wanted to I'm nowhere near being able to afford buying tickets now.  I am going to keep checking to see if any good deals come up.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 19, 2012)

Thinking about going for drivers ed now and getting my license before worlds to see if I can drive down to las vegas. What date would be the optimal time to arrive at the Riveria?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2012)

uniacto said:


> Thinking about going for drivers ed now and getting my license before worlds to see if I can drive down to las vegas. What date would be the optimal time to arrive at the Riveria?



Early Thursday, gives you enough time to get comfortable and that's when all the fun stuff starts happening.


----------



## Vincents (Oct 19, 2012)

shelley said:


> If you're visiting San Francisco, you'll want to bring a light jacket. Yes, even in summer.



Shh, Shelley, that's how we make money off the tourists!


----------



## Vincents (Oct 19, 2012)

Keep in mind you may not have to fly directly to Las Vegas. If the difference is over $200, it's highly likely that it'll be cheaper to fly into the San Francisco Bay Area airports (SFO, OAK, SJC) or the Los Angeles area airports (LAX, ONT, SNA) or even Phoenix-Sky Harbour, and then book a second ticket through Southwest or another carrier to Vegas. Last year, most of the Bay Area staff paid between $39 and $69 each way for their tickets.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 19, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Early Thursday, gives you enough time to get comfortable and that's when all the fun stuff starts happening.



alright. I'll probably have to start driving down on wednesday or tuesday then. If google maps is correct. haha


----------



## janelle (Oct 19, 2012)

uniacto said:


> Thinking about going for drivers ed now and getting my license before worlds to see if I can drive down to las vegas. What date would be the optimal time to arrive at the Riveria?





uniacto said:


> alright. I'll probably have to start driving down on wednesday or tuesday then. If google maps is correct. haha



We made the trip down from the Seattle area last summer and leaving on Wednesday is fine. We left Wednesday afternoon and made it there before noon on Thursday.


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Keep in mind you may not have to fly directly to Las Vegas. If the difference is over $200, it's highly likely that it'll be cheaper to fly into the San Francisco Bay Area airports (SFO, OAK, SJC) or the Los Angeles area airports (LAX, ONT, SNA) or even Phoenix-Sky Harbour, and then book a second ticket through Southwest or another carrier to Vegas. Last year, most of the Bay Area staff paid between $39 and $69 each way for their tickets.



I'd avoid LAX even if I did save $200+


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 20, 2012)

anybody got $300 or so I could use?


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 23, 2012)

Would I be able to get a room on Wednesday night for $45?


----------



## Kian (Oct 23, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> Would I be able to get a room on Wednesday night for $45?



Plus tax, yes.


----------



## cubegenius (Oct 23, 2012)

Kian said:


> Plus tax, yes.



That's good.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 28, 2012)

Assuming I can save $2000 between now and July, I will be coming. Worlds during uni break = winning :tu


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 28, 2012)

1% chance i'm going


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> 1% chance i'm going



Same with me I usual go to comps that are in Driving distance from home.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Same with me I usual go to comps that are in Driving distance from home.



Move to Las Vegas.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Move to Las Vegas.



Don't have the money or the will to do it.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 28, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Same with me I usual go to comps that are in *Driving distance from home*.



Lol anywhere on the contiguous United States is in "driving distance". Just maybe not your preferred distance.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Anywhere in the world is in driving distance.



Not if you want to spend 3 days driving all at once or spend $50 for 1 night at a hotel on the way to Vegas and then $100 for a hotel at Vegas for 3 nights. Also it's like $5 for 1 gallon of gas and my car takes 40 gallons. If I ride the airplain I will have to deal with TSA and a way to transfer all 100 of my cubes.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 28, 2012)

Why do you need to transfer all 100 of your cubes? You could ship to the Riviera UPS center.

And by the way, now that I put two and two together, I will be setting up an automatic rule to forward every e-mail from change.org to your e-mail address. Enjoy.


----------



## Dene (Oct 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Not if you want to spend 3 days driving all at once or spend $50 for 1 night at a hotel on the way to Vegas and then $100 for a hotel at Vegas for 3 nights. Also it's like $5 for 1 gallon of gas and my car takes 40 gallons. If I ride the airplain I will have to deal with TSA and a way to transfer all 100 of my cubes.



You're going to miss worlds because you can't bring all 100 cubes along? That's retarded. Have you considered a big suitcase? Or only bringing what you need??


----------



## TMOY (Oct 29, 2012)

How can you tell he doesn't need 100 cubes ? Maybe he's practicing hard to smash the multi WR at Worlds


----------



## Henrik (Oct 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Not if you want to spend 3 days driving all at once or spend $50 for 1 night at a hotel on the way to Vegas and then $100 for a hotel at Vegas for 3 nights. *Also it's like $5 for 1 gallon of gas* and my car takes 40 gallons. If I ride the airplain I will have to deal with TSA and a way to transfer all 100 of my cubes.



I wish the gas price was that cheap here in Denmark. 
We pay $8.5 pr gallon. 

And with 40 gallon in your car I would hope you drive fuel efficient! You could get a long way on 40 gallons!


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

Henrik said:


> I wish the gas price was that cheap here in Denmark.
> We pay $8.5 pr gallon.
> 
> And with 40 gallon in your car I would hope you drive fuel efficient! You could get a long way on 40 gallons!



holy ****. $8.50 in US currency?! Everyone complains about gas prices here, because even I remember when gas in the US was under $2, and I'm 15, so it wasn't that long ago. Jeez. That's pretty darn expensive.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> holy ****. $8.50 in US currency?! Everyone complains about gas prices here, because even I remember when gas in the US was under $2, and I'm 15, so it wasn't that long ago. Jeez. That's pretty darn expensive.



Gas is taxed differently in Europe. Taxes even differ in states. For example, New Hampshire has no sales tax, but they make up for it by having to pay higher property taxes (or maybe income tax, idk). His country must just have a different distribution of taxes than the US.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> holy ****. $8.50 in US currency?! Everyone complains about gas prices here, because even I remember when gas in the US was under $2, and I'm 15, so it wasn't that long ago. Jeez. That's pretty darn expensive.



Heh. Average UK price is more like $10+ a gallon. I think we have it worse out of pretty much everyone :/
(1.6060 USD->GBP, 4.54609 Litres->Gallon, 1.4322 price per litre average of fuel)


----------



## Carrot (Oct 29, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Heh. Average UK price is more like $10+ a gallon. I think we have it worse out of pretty much everyone :/
> (1.6060 USD->GBP, 4.54609 Litres->Gallon, 1.4322 price per litre average of fuel)



http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=(1.44+GBP+to+USD)+/+(liter+to+gallon)

If the price is 1.44 GBP per litre, then you seem to be wrong. 10 dollar/gallon is ~1.65 GBP


----------



## Henrik (Oct 29, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Gas is taxed differently in Europe. Taxes even differ in states. For example, New Hampshire has no sales tax, but they make up for it by having to pay higher property taxes (or maybe income tax, idk). His country must just have a different distribution of taxes than the US.



I am pretty sure we have a tax heavy state (at least in top 3 of the world)

If you like you can read more here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_Denmark


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> holy ****. $8.50 in US currency?! Everyone complains about gas prices here, because even I remember when gas in the US was under $2, and I'm 15, so it wasn't that long ago. Jeez. That's pretty darn expensive.



Yes I always laugh when I hear US cubers complain about gas prices. A while ago it gas was $9.30 dollar per gallon here in the Netherlands, we still drive though xD. According to this graph we are the 3rd most expensive in the world: http://www.economicshelp.org/blog/5862/oil/petrol-price-per-gallon-around-the-world/


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2012)

Erik said:


> Yes I always laugh when I hear US cubers complain about gas prices. A while ago it gas was $9.30 dollar per gallon here in the Netherlands, we still drive though xD. According to this graph we are the 3rd most expensive in the world: http://www.economicshelp.org/blog/5862/oil/petrol-price-per-gallon-around-the-world/



You and Henrik also live in very dense nations. Driving is of greater importance in the United States due to extended distances in much of the country.

Anyway, $5 a gallon is not really what it is. I paid $3.43 a gallon yesterday, though my area of the US is normally on the low end of the price range.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 29, 2012)

Erik said:


> Yes I always laugh when I hear US cubers complain about gas prices. A while ago it gas was $9.30 dollar per gallon here in the Netherlands, we still drive though xD. According to this graph we are the 3rd most expensive in the world: http://www.economicshelp.org/blog/5862/oil/petrol-price-per-gallon-around-the-world/



And if I recall, you were able to freely travel around your entire country via train while you were a student. And I remember being able to take the train from one major city to another for a very reasonable price. That sort of public transportation just doesn't exist here.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

Kian said:


> Anyway, $5 a gallon is not really what it is. I paid $3.43 a gallon yesterday, though my area of the US is normally on the low end of the price range.



yeah, I ranges between $3.29 and $3.59 where I live (central Virginia)


----------



## Tyson (Oct 30, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> On the website, it has 2 phone numbers for the riviera. Can we only book rooms by phone? If so, thats going to be quite inconvenient for people in other countries.
> I've already started looking at flights for the Wednesday before, and the Monday after, and as it is right now, the prices aren't that bad (~£515 return). Is it wise to book now? Or should I leave it for a while?



Ask and you shall receive:

https://gc.synxis.com/rez.aspx?Hote...epart=7/29/2013&adult=1&child=0&group=SWCAJIB


----------



## uniacto (Oct 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> yeah, I ranges between $3.29 and $3.59 where I live (central Virginia)



The gas prices are always lowered slightly before national elections.


----------



## Hays (Nov 1, 2012)

The psych sheet is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 1, 2012)

Hays said:


> The psych sheet is looking pretty good so far.



I liked it better before you signed up


----------



## Carrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I liked it better before you signed up



1:26 avg to win megaminx :3


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 6, 2012)

I noticed this on the official website
"The WC 2013 organizational team is financially liable for rooms if we do not meet our quota, so we ask for your cooperation and assistance in making this year's event possible."
What if one were to book a different room than the "classic"? i.e. not using the group code? Could you still advise them that you are part of the comp and therefore be allocated to the quota?


----------



## Erik (Nov 6, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> And if I recall, you were able to freely travel around your entire country via train while you were a student. And I remember being able to take the train from one major city to another for a very reasonable price. That sort of public transportation just doesn't exist here.



Lol irrelevant, that's only for students and the new government will no longer provide that  . FYI taking the car is still cheaper than taking the train, even with these gas prices...


----------



## yockee (Nov 6, 2012)

It would be so great if I had £1,000 for a plane ticket. I swear, I'll make it to a comp, yet. Come on, Manchester comp!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 6, 2012)

Hays said:


> The psych sheet is looking pretty good so far.



I prefer the MBLD psych sheet. (And no, I don't plan to quit BLD any time soon )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2012)

Turns out I'm going! I won the flight+hotel at German Nationals this weekend. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes said:


> Turns out I'm going! I won the flight+hotel at German Nationals this weekend. Really looking forward to it!



I can try out my German. It sucks, but I can try. 

I'm really excited to meet all of you!


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2012)

Aaaaaaand I'm not going. Shame, would've been good to meet people/go to Vegas.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 7, 2012)

Plane tickets booked and registered! (Not me obviously


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

2nd on psych sheets for 3BLD and MBLD, just like how I'm second in the country for both of those events. I guess I'll always be second for everything :/


----------



## Mikel (Nov 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 2nd on psych sheets for 3BLD and MBLD, just like how I'm second in the country for both of those events. I guess I'll always be second for everything :/


Not for 3x3 speed


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Not for 3x3 speed



*Everything I care about except 4BLD


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> *Everything I care about except 4BLD



4BLD gogogogo.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 7, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I noticed this on the official website
> "The WC 2013 organizational team is financially liable for rooms if we do not meet our quota, so we ask for your cooperation and assistance in making this year's event possible."
> What if one were to book a different room than the "classic"? i.e. not using the group code? Could you still advise them that you are part of the comp and therefore be allocated to the quota?



Yes, as long as you book with the booking code, we should be fine. So you can book whatever room you want. Our requirement is based on the number of room nights and so it doesn't really matter what type of room you book as long as it is at the Riviera.

I highly recommend everyone to book rooms at the Riviera. Booking a room at the Riviera helps our organizational team out, and honestly there will be a lot going on after the main part of the competition so I can't stress how much the convenience of having a room in the Riviera is worth.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 8, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Yes, as long as you book with the booking code, we should be fine. So you can book whatever room you want. Our requirement is based on the number of room nights and so it doesn't really matter what type of room you book as long as it is at the Riviera.
> 
> I highly recommend everyone to book rooms at the Riviera. Booking a room at the Riviera helps our organizational team out, and honestly there will be a lot going on after the main part of the competition so I can't stress how much the convenience of having a room in the Riviera is worth.



Also, if you stay at the Riviera, you don't have to go outside to get to/from the competition. It is really, really hot out.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 8, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Also, if you stay at the Riviera, you don't have to go outside to get to/from the competition. It is really, really hot out.



So hot, I wouldn't recommend racing 400 to 600 meters.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 29, 2012)

I`m not going. The cutoffs are to low for me to get a average of 5. But it`s worlds for course it`s going to have low cutoffs.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> I`m not going. The cutoffs are to low for me to get a average of 5. But it`s worlds for course it`s going to have low cutoffs.



Do you not think that you can improve enough by then? Cmon!!!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 29, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Do you not think that you can improve enough by then? Cmon!!!


Maybe in 4x4. 5x5,6x6,7x7,3x3 OH, and Megaminx, I don`t think I will make it. Fine I will think about it.


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't miss it just because you don't think you can complete an average of 5. Think of it instead as an opportunity to experience a world championship and meet and interact with awesome cubers from all over the world. When's the next time you'll get to do that?


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 29, 2012)

You got a point. I still don`t know yet thought... I guess I will go.


----------



## uniacto (Nov 29, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> You got a point. I still don`t know yet thought... I guess I will go.



at least you have an option. I tried to convince my parents to let me get my drivers permit and liscence to drive 24 hours down to Las Vegas by myself just to go to Worlds and meet all the different people there and try to make some friends xD (i'm socially awkward)


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> I`m not going. The cutoffs are to low for me to get a average of 5. But it`s worlds for course it`s going to have low cutoffs.



It's ages away, just practise hard at the events you like. I expect the cutoffs will be increased with time anyway, although we'll have to wait and see about that.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2012)

shelley said:


> When's the next time you'll get to do that?



Did you get my payment? >.>

Tim.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 29, 2012)

Dene said:


> It's ages away, just practise hard at the events you like. I expect the cutoffs will be increased with time anyway, although we'll have to wait and see about that.



It's unlikely.


----------



## cubegenius (Nov 29, 2012)

uniacto said:


> at least you have an option. I tried to convince my parents to let me get my drivers permit and liscence to drive 24 hours down to Las Vegas by myself just to go to Worlds and meet all the different people there and try to make some friends xD (i'm socially awkward)



I'll be your friend.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> It's unlikely.



Ya, actually after looking at the cutoffs they are generous enough already.


----------



## shelley (Nov 30, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Did you get my payment? >.>
> 
> Tim.



I did. The reason you're not showing up on the competitors list is because you haven't verified your email yet. You should have received a message when you registered.

In the future, please use the contact link from the website; you'll get a quicker response from the organizers that way.


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Also, if you stay at the Riviera, you don't have to go outside to get to/from the competition. It is really, really hot out.





Tyson said:


> So hot, I wouldn't recommend racing 400 to 600 meters.



What about a bicycle tour? Would you guys strongly advise against doing it?


----------



## Tyson (Nov 30, 2012)

tim said:


> What about a bicycle tour? Would you guys strongly advise against doing it?



It's going to be 40+ degrees C...


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2012)

Tyson said:


> It's going to be 40+ degrees C...



It was 39 here yesterday and I died


----------



## TimMc (Nov 30, 2012)

shelley said:


> I did. The reason you're not showing up on the competitors list is because you haven't verified your email yet. You should have received a message when you registered.



Ah, I might have used an auto-completed e-mail like [email protected] which isn't valid (-m)...

Tim.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 30, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Ah, I might have used an auto-completed e-mail like [email protected] which isn't valid (-m)...


Looks like you registered using "@speedsolving.com.au". Will correct for you.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2012)

JBCM627 said:


> Looks like you registered using "@speedsolving.com.au". Will correct for you.



Which is what he was implying


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 2, 2012)

Signed up! See you guys in Vegas! I am SO pumped!


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2012)

tim said:


> What about a bicycle tour? Would you guys strongly advise against doing it?



I can't imagine it will be comfortable, but I don't know how you feel about extreme temperatures. The average high in Vegas in July is 106F/41C. It was, at times last year, nearly unbearable to even stand outside for long.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Organizers,
I know this may not be the right place to do this...but I just wanted to publicly give my sincerest thanks to Tyson and the rest of the WC organizers for letting me be on staff. This is a monumental accomplishment for me, and I am proud to be a part of the staff for what is bound to be the biggest Rubik's Cube Competition EVER. I am probably the youngest staff member (just turned 15), I am on the way to organizing just my 2nd competition in June 2013, and I have only been to 8 competitions as of now, but I promise that I will not let you (the organizers) down. Thanks so much again for the chance to be part of something bigger than myself. 
See you in Vegas, 
Aaron Abramowitz


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2012)

Kian said:


> I can't imagine it will be comfortable, but I don't know how you feel about extreme temperatures. The average high in Vegas in July is 106F/41C. It was, at times last year, nearly unbearable to even stand outside for long.



At one point I stepped outside and it felt like the world was ending.

On the other hand, we did manage to do some rock climbing at Red Rock Canyon by going out at 6am and staying in the shade, and that was pretty bearable.


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2012)

shelley said:


> At one point I stepped outside and it felt like the world was ending.



I described being outside one day as how it feels when you first get into your car after it has been sitting out for hours on a 90 degree day, except this heat doesn't dissipate. I think that is basically accurate. It's pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 3, 2012)

Kian said:


> I described being outside one day as how it feels when you first get into your car after it has been sitting out for hours on a 90 degree day, except this heat doesn't dissipate. I think that is basically accurate. It's pretty unbelievable.



Another example of how hot it was:

Some of us stumbled back from Circus Circus (across the street) at 5 am on several different nights During those nights, it was consistently 95F to 100F (35-38 C).


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 3, 2012)

On the last day we were there, it was 116F (~47 Celsius).


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2012)

You guys are wimps. 

-Said every Phoenician/Tucsonian


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> You guys are wimps.
> 
> -Said every Phoenician/Tucsonian


How hot does it get in Arizona on an average summer day?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> How hot does it get in Arizona on an average summer day?



In Phoenix, average is about 110 and record is 122


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2012)

Who knows if Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima, or Oscar Roth Anderson is coming?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/competitors.php


----------



## JasonK (Dec 3, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Who knows if Feliks Zemdegs, Yu Nakajima, or Oscar Roth Anderson is coming?



They've all registered


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> You guys are wimps.
> 
> -Said every Phoenician/Tucsonian



"You should move."
-Everyone else


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2012)

Kian said:


> "You should move."
> -Said everyone else



"We agree" 

-Said every Arizonan


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> In Phoenix, average is about 110 and record is 122



When I was in Kenya, temperatures would sometimes reach 130 during the day. You did not go out in the sun during those times.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> You guys are wimps.



Totally agree. I loved the heat.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 3, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Totally agree. I loved the heat.



I second this and have ridden a bike quite a bit in the suburbs while visiting family. <3 Vegas heat.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 3, 2012)

I contemplated bike touring to Vegas this year, but decided against it. Not because of the heat (which isn't bad once you get moving and get some wind in your face), but because there's basically nothing but desert between here and there.


----------



## pjk (Dec 3, 2012)

Kian said:


> I can't imagine it will be comfortable, but I don't know how you feel about extreme temperatures. The average high in Vegas in July is 106F/41C. It was, at times last year, nearly unbearable to even stand outside for long.


Anyone coming from Southeast Asia won't have a problem - it is way hotter here than in Vegas (or at least feels that way due to the humidity). People adapt.

Nonetheless, to anyone going to Vegas in the summer, prepare to wear sandals, light clothing, use sunscreen, and drink lots of water. Then have fun sweating while walking around. Don't just sit inside like everyone does in Texas, go out and explore. Walk into the AC casinos when you feel you need to rest. The key is to drink a lot of water. Or hit the swimming pools during the day, walk at night (it will still be very hot, but not as bad).

For cycling: it may be tough to do. The strip is very crowded. It might be doable, but walking is recommended so you can go into places without having to lock your bike. You can walk the entire strip in a day, but it will be several miles. I enjoy doing this though (or you can get a day bus pass and bus to different parts of the strip - the bus runs all the time, and costs like $10 for 36 hours). Grab some drinks with friends, and then checkout different casinos while walking the strip. It is quite fun.


----------



## Forte (Dec 3, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> You got a point. I still don`t know yet thought... I guess I will go.



Just so you know, my first comp was US Nats 2009, and I got DESTROYED, but the experience was awesome! It motivated me to do well and to go to more competitions 
I also made really good friends there that I still talk to today!

So your performance matters not! Large competitions are for making friends and getting hype!


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> You guys are wimps.
> 
> -Said every Phoenician/Tucsonian



usmell. Over 30C is not normal


----------



## Vincents (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> In Phoenix, average is about 110 and record is 122



Sorry, Northern California really spoils you. It was basically 70-75 (~21-24 C) every single day this summer.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Sorry, Northern California really spoils you. It was basically 70-75 (~21-24 C) every single day this summer.



Which is why I want to get into Berkeley so bad. But whatever, as long as I'm out of state I'll be fine.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> But whatever, as long as I'm out of state I'll be fine.



inb4 UNLV


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 3, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Sorry, Northern California really spoils you. It was basically 70-75 (~21-24 C) every single day this summer.


I envy you.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 2nd on psych sheets for 3BLD and MBLD, just like how I'm second in the country for both of those events. I guess I'll always be second for everything :/



Not anymore!!!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2012)

pjk said:


> You can walk the entire strip in a day, but it will be several miles. I enjoy doing this though (or you can get a day bus pass and bus to different parts of the strip - the bus runs all the time, and costs like $10 for 36 hours).



That goddamn bus is way slower than walking, though.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 4, 2012)

The competition website has the wrong group code. It should be SWCAJIB, not SWCAJ13.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Not anymore!!!



Still second to faz lol. Better fix that at LSC.


----------



## Bob (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Still second to faz lol. Better fix that at LSC.


Idk if you can do that. I heard BLD was canceled.


----------



## pjk (Dec 4, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That goddamn bus is way slower than walking, though.


True, but at least you can rest your legs and checkout the buildings. I guess it depends on whether you're using the bus for speed or for resting.


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2012)

Bob said:


> Idk if you can do that. I heard BLD was canceled.



I can confirm this.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anybody know if Michal Pleskowicz is going?


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 4, 2012)

How long to get a confirmation email?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 4, 2012)

Forte said:


> my first comp was US Nats 2009



Wait, really? No Canadia?


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 4, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> How long to get a confirmation email?


Shouldn't be any delay. Check your spam, otherwise you probably entered a bad email.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 4, 2012)

This may be an incredibly noob-like but interesting question...but who are the first-time big competition-goers most looking forward to meeting and why?


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 4, 2012)

My sister wants to see/meet Feliks... lol
I just want to get to know some other people who I don't constantly see up in the northeast.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 4, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> My sister wants to see/meet Feliks... lol
> I just want to get to know some other people who I don't constantly see up in the northeast.


Yeah, that's interesting...i'm probably most looking forward to meeting Chris Hardwick, Cornelius Dieckmann, and Ron Van Bruchem.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm....I'd say Cornelius and Cameron Stollery (Assuming he goes)


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

I want to see Chris and John again, but mostly John >


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I want to see Chris and John again, but mostly John >



haha Chris is probably raging after seeing this


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmmm....I'd say Cornelius and Cameron Stollery (Assuming he goes)



I'd say Las Vegas!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 4, 2012)

My first big competition was Nationals this year, but I'm looking forward to meeting NAKAJIMA! 

As well as Feliks, and a _bunch_ of other cubers outside of North America (as well as in NA).


----------



## tim (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for posting their opinions on the heat (it was quite an entertaining read ^^)! 40°C is definitely out of my comfort zone, but probably bearable once you get moving (as blade740 mentioned) and if you cycle in the early morning/late afternoon (as shelley mentioned). The reason I asked: I was (and still am) looking for a way I could spend my time in the USA. Since I'm not a big fan of visiting cities and am more interested in the landscape itself cycling came to mind: along the west coast from north to south until the heat gets too high? I haven't done any serious research yet, though. So, if anyone wanna join or has some tips I'll be more than glad to hear from you!


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I'd say Las Vegas!



Haha, it is quite an alien place. Like nowhere else I've ever seen.


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2012)

tim said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting their opinions on the heat (it was quite an entertaining read ^^)! 40°C is definitely out of my comfort zone, but probably bearable once you get moving (as blade740 mentioned) and if you cycle in the early morning/late afternoon (as shelley mentioned). The reason I asked: I was (and still am) looking for a way I could spend my time in the USA. Since I'm not a big fan of visiting cities and am more interested in the landscape itself cycling came to mind: along the west coast from north to south until the heat gets too high? I haven't done any serious research yet, though. So, if anyone wanna join or has some tips I'll be more than glad to hear from you!



You will be near many great locations if you're interested in landscape. The Grand Canyon is only a several hour drive from Vegas and it is certainly one of the most stunning landscapes on the planet. Lake Powell and the rest of southern Utah is gorgeous. The west coast is also beautiful, and far more temperate, but I would say less awe inspiring in terms of grandeur.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 5, 2012)

Kian said:


> You will be near many great locations if you're interested in landscape. The Grand Canyon is only a several hour drive from Vegas and it is certainly one of the most stunning landscapes on the planet. Lake Powell and the rest of southern Utah is gorgeous. The west coast is also beautiful, and far more temperate, but I would say less awe inspiring in terms of grandeur.



I'd also recommend to go see the Hoover Dam (about 45mins away) which is also quite spectacular.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> This may be an incredibly noob-like but interesting question...but who are the first-time big competition-goers most looking forward to meeting and why?



I did go to Nats 2012, and I met a lot of cool people there. But for Worlds, I really wanna meet Simon Westlund, Balint Bodor, and Odder, because mega (and pyra too, kinda). :3


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I'd also recommend to go see the Hoover Dam (about 45mins away) which is also quite spectacular.



I agree completely. I visited The Hoover Dam as well this past August. It is truly remarkable.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 5, 2012)

JBCM627 said:


> Shouldn't be any delay. Check your spam, otherwise you probably entered a bad email.



Um, didn't get anything :/


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> This may be an incredibly noob-like but interesting question...but who are the first-time big competition-goers most looking forward to meeting and why?



Feliks, Simon Westlund, Kevin Hays, Michal Pleskowicz, Sebastian Weyer, Sarah Strong, Noah Arthurs, Oscar Roth Andersen.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Yeah, that's interesting...i'm probably most looking forward to meeting Chris Hardwick, Cornelius Dieckmann, and Ron Van Bruchem.



I remember when I met Ron van Bruchem at Worlds 2011. I walked into a lift with him and another cuber in it, not knowing who they were. He introduced himself as Ron, and I said, "Ron van Bruchem?" :O I later realised the other cuber was Mats Valk. 



Rubiks560 said:


> Hmmm....I'd say Cornelius and Cameron Stollery (Assuming he goes)



Yeah I hope so, I really want to finally meet you. I met most of the people I wanted to at the last worlds, but I didn't get a chance to talk to Chris Hardwick (although my mum did ) and Yu Nakajima, so I'd like to.


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2012)

Heh poor Feliks is going to be bombarded worse than last WCs. I just wanna meet j`ey. Dunno if he's going though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't wait to meet Dene! And j`ey too


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 5, 2012)

who is j'ey?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> who is j'ey?



Feliks


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 5, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Feliks


oh, i thought it was joey gouly...


----------



## Julian (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> oh, i thought it was joey gouly...


ghouly*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> This may be an incredibly noob-like but interesting question...but who are the first-time big competition-goers most looking forward to meeting and why?



Sinpei Araki hands down


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Sinpei Araki hands down


Interesting...but why?


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Interesting...but why?



He's a very cool person and he's nice in real life too. If you approach him he will do his best to converse with you in english. Also he has some interesting videos on his channel


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 5, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> oh, i thought it was joey gouly...



Jowey*


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Sinpei Araki hands down



I made my YouTube channel Speedcuber023 for a reason


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2012)

Kyle Barry.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2012)

I wanna see anfony and joey again. oh man I can't wait.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 6, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Interesting...but why?



Idk, I've been watching his videos and following him since I started. His turning style is orgasmic. Seems like an awesome guy. I pretty much have a man crush on him.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2012)

OH MAN I WANNA SEE MIKE KOTCH TOO BUT IM TOO LAZY TO LEAVE MY HOUSE FOR COMPS MROE THAN 10 MINUTES AWAY=(


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 6, 2012)

Nakaji and like every cuber I can man.


----------



## Meep (Dec 6, 2012)

Justin and Forte


----------



## Tyson (Dec 6, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Um, didn't get anything :/



Did you get the e-mail from Shelley? I haven't seen your response.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2012)

Sinpei Araki as well. He's one of those fast cubers I've been subscribed to for like 4 years now... like Stefan Huber, Erik, badmephisto, etc. So many great cubers will be there!



That70sShowDude said:


> Idk, I've been watching his videos and following him since I started. His turning style is orgasmic. Seems like an awesome guy. I pretty much have a man crush on him.


lolthis



Anthony said:


> I made my YouTube channel Speedcuber023 for a reason


Whoa, interesting fact there.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Like Cameron, I'm pretty sure I met nearly everyone I wanted to in Bangkok last year, but of course I can't wait to see all you purty people once again.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 7, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Did you get the e-mail from Shelley? I haven't seen your response.



Hello, yes I have gotten Shelley's email, it's all fixed now. Thanks.


----------



## izovire (Jan 24, 2013)

I just registered and booked for flight and hotel. I'm sticking with the WCA group at the Riviera. $54 per night isn't so bad. I got the 2 double beds so if anyone is willing to commit $100 so they can join me (you will get to try some custom puzzles that no one has tried solving yet). I must ask for this person to be 21 years or older... lol you know what I'm talking about. 

I'm sorry j`ey the wife isn't coming... 

Another note: I will NOT be making any sales transactions at the venue. I might make a pre-paid type thing on my site weeks before the event then give the orders to people at the hotel or during competition.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jan 24, 2013)

izovire said:


> Another note: I will NOT be making any sales transactions at the venue. I might make a pre-paid type thing on my site weeks before the event then give the orders to people at the hotel or during competition.



Well that sucks.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 24, 2013)

izovire said:


> I just registered and booked for flight and hotel. I'm sticking with the WCA group at the Riviera. $54 per night isn't so bad. I got the 2 double beds so if anyone is willing to commit $100 so they can join me (you will get to try some custom puzzles that no one has tried solving yet). I must ask for this person to be 21 years or older... lol you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm sorry j`ey the wife isn't coming...
> 
> Another note: I will NOT be making any sales transactions at the venue. I might make a pre-paid type thing on my site weeks before the event then give the orders to people at the hotel or during competition.



Please be considerate. I cannot allow the transaction of any non-Rubik's branded 3x3x3 cubes to take place during the competition in the competition areas.

Sorry, let me be even more specific. I cannot allow the transaction of any puzzles from non-approved event sponsors in competition areas during the event.


----------



## izovire (Jan 24, 2013)

Tyson said:


> Please be considerate. I cannot allow the transaction of any non-Rubik's branded 3x3x3 cubes to take place during the competition in the competition areas.
> 
> Sorry, let me be even more specific. I cannot allow the transaction of any puzzles from non-approved event sponsors in competition areas during the event.



Fully understandable  

Btw will there be any other events besides speedcubing held at the venue? Like rubik's cube art/pictures? I might bring a few hundred for that (I won't sell any of them I swear)


----------



## cityzach (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, quick question.
I registered a while ago, but today I realized I do not want to do clock, yet I already signed up for it. I noticed that clock is $2 as well as megaminx, so is it possible to just switch those two? I tried, and it says I need to pay a fee of $2.50, and it took me off the list of registered competitors. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bob (Feb 3, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Hey, quick question.
> I registered a while ago, but today I realized I do not want to do clock, yet I already signed up for it. I noticed that clock is $2 as well as megaminx, so is it possible to just switch those two? I tried, and it says I need to pay a fee of $2.50, and it took me off the list of registered competitors.
> Thanks.





http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/register.php said:


> Upon submitting your registration, you will be provided with a payment link. Competitors' online registration is not complete until this registration fee has been received by the organizers. Payment of a registration fee demonstrates a commitment to attend, and organizers use this information for planning and scheduling. Because of this, registration fees are non-refundable. *If you alter your registration, you will be charged for added events, and not reimbursed for dropped events.*




^^


----------



## cityzach (Feb 3, 2013)

Bob said:


> ^^



Alright. I was just wondering if I could somehow just exchange them since they cost the same.

EDIT: Alright, i decided to not add any other events, but I dropped clock, and it stills says I need to pay $2.50. Whats going on?


----------



## cityzach (Feb 4, 2013)

Bump^

Why do I need to pay if I'm deleting events?


----------



## hcfong (Feb 4, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Bump^
> 
> Why do I need to pay if I'm deleting events?



This isn't the place to deal with these sort of issues. Email the organising team and sort it out with them.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 5, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Bump^
> 
> Why do I need to pay if I'm deleting events?





> not reimbursed for dropped events.



^^


----------



## TMOY (Feb 5, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Bump^
> 
> Why do I need to pay if I'm deleting events?



My guess is that it's because you added megaminx (-> $2.50 fee) and then dropped it (no refunding for that, so you're still asked to pay the $2.50).
I agree with hcfong, you should rather email the organizers.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh come on, it's just 2 dollars. Don't be so stingy.


----------



## Julian (Feb 8, 2013)

GOING

YES


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 13, 2013)

Booked flights and registered 
I'm definitely coming now! 
I haven't got the confirmation email yet for the registration though, is it meant to be instant? :/


----------



## Bob (Feb 14, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Booked flights and registered
> I'm definitely coming now!
> I haven't got the confirmation email yet for the registration though, is it meant to be instant? :/



I'm afraid that means that you can't compete.

Sorry.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 14, 2013)

If I just wanted to turn up to watch do I have to register or anything like that?


----------



## Bob (Feb 14, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> If I just wanted to turn up to watch do I have to register or anything like that?



No, just show up. Free for spectators.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm so nervous about going. I know nobody cares at the competition or anything, but I feel so inferior. I mean, I just don't know if I should compete. my pb is 27.15 and I average about 37 seconds. Not exactly World Championship material lol.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 14, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I know nobody cares at the competition or anything



Pretty much. There will be slower people. Just remember, you're not there to win. You're there for the experience and the fun. And plus, you can improve before then.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I'm so nervous about going. I know nobody cares at the competition or anything, but I feel so inferior. I mean, I just don't know if I should compete. my pb is 27.15 and I average about 37 seconds. Not exactly World Championship material lol.



I know I won't win/even place high, but I'm gonna compete. It's about beating your own personal bests not winning.

Edit: I'm all registered. Next is taking care of flight and hotel.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 14, 2013)

Bob said:


> I'm afraid that means that you can't compete.
> 
> Sorry.



Replied. You're a funny guy ;b

Can't wait to go!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 14, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> Pretty much. There will be slower people. Just remember, you're not there to win. You're there for the experience and the fun. And plus, you can improve before then.





Rubiks560 said:


> I know I won't win/even place high, but I'm gonna compete. It's about beating your own personal bests not winning.
> 
> Edit: I'm all registered. Next is taking care of flight and hotel.


That's true, I'm not there to win, I'm there for fun... I don't know why it bothers me, haha.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 14, 2013)

People usually go to "competitions" to compete. If you want to have fun, you go to a "party".

Just saying... it's psychological or something.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> People usually go to "competitions" to compete. If you want to have fun, you go to a "party".
> 
> Just saying... it's psychological or something.



Well of course I would compete, but it's both fun and competitive. I'm just saying, I don't expect to make a drastic impact on the results of the competition lol.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> People usually go to "competitions" to compete. If you want to have fun, you go to a "party".
> 
> Just saying... it's psychological or something.



You can compete, lose, and have fun all at the same time.


----------



## Hays (Feb 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> People usually go to "competitions" to compete. If you want to have fun, you go to a "party".
> 
> Just saying... it's psychological or something.



Worlds is just a huge Rubik's themed party with a high stakes competition running on the side.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> People usually go to "competitions" to compete. If you want to have fun, you go to a "party".
> 
> Just saying... it's psychological or something.



Clearly someone takes it a bit too seriously. I go to comps to have fun and help out and see my friends.

On-topic: I'm not sure if I'm going, still =x


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 15, 2013)

This is my plan:

1. Have fun
2. Compete in 5BLD
3. Have more fun

Any objections?


----------



## uniacto (Feb 15, 2013)

I really wanted to go, but parents wouldn't let me learn how to drive in time, and I doubt I could stand going 24 hours in a car all by myself


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> People usually go to *"competitions"* to compete. If you want to *have fun*, you go to a "party".
> 
> Just saying... it's psychological or something.




Competitions - * " Have Fun and Fair" *

in Psychology Have Fun = find something pleasure for your own personally, of course we will have fun if we meet friends and break new pb's but competition must be Fair.


On Topic : Good luck WC 2013. Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2013)

Hays said:


> Worlds is just a huge Rubik's themed party with a high stakes competition running on the side.



This is a perfect explanation of what Worlds is. This Worlds will be no different, except we will have all cubing competent judges and the remarkable efficiency of US Nationals. 

And you get to see me. I am delightful.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't wait to go. I just don't know what to sign up for lol. I'm only decent at 3x3x3 speed solve, but I'm familiar with 2x2x2. However my average is around 15 seconds. Hmm... I need to learn some new modes lol.

Btw, is their a registration limit? Like, can it fill up?


----------



## cparlette (Feb 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> That's true, I'm not there to win, I'm there for fun... I don't know why it bothers me, haha.



If it makes you feel better, I had a chance to go to the World Championships in 2003 and I didn't go because I knew I was terribly slow. To this day I still regret it. I went to the World Championships in 2005, did terrible, but had a blast and don't regret it for an instant.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 15, 2013)

cparlette said:


> If it makes you feel better, I had a chance to go to the World Championships in 2003 and I didn't go because I knew I was terribly slow. To this day I still regret it. I went to the World Championships in 2005, did terrible, but had a blast and don't regret it for an instant.



That's good to hear 
Well i'll be sure to have no regrets.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 15, 2013)

Kian said:


> And you get to see me. I am delightful.



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Btw, is their a registration limit? Like, can it fill up?



No, but the prices for registration increase with time.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Kian said:


> No, but the prices for registration increase with time.


Ahh, I see. Yes I've seen the chart. Just wanted to be sure there wasn't a cap or anything.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just registered. Payed the fee and everything. Haven't gotten the email though... And my name isn't on the competitor list yet either. This worries me. Does the email have a delay to it?


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Just registered. Payed the fee and everything. Haven't gotten the email though... And my name isn't on the competitor list yet either. This worries me. Does the email have a delay to it?



How about trying this for a change: have a little patience and wait. If you don't have a response within 24 hours then start to worry.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dene said:


> How about trying this for a change: have a little patience and wait. If you don't have a response within 24 hours then start to worry.


How about this: The internet is nearly instantaneous from all reaches of the planet, and I have no reason to believe the email wouldn't be sent within at least the first 5 minutes after registering. Even websites that do tell me that some sort of verification email could take up to an hour to send, seem to always have it sent out right after I click the link that tells me it will send me an email, and WCA didn't once say that it is a possibility that the email could be delayed. Unless I overlooked that, but I do not see it anywhere.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 16, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> How about this: The internet is nearly instantaneous from all reaches of the planet, and I have no reason to believe the email wouldn't be sent within at least the first 5 minutes after registering. Even websites that do tell me that some sort of verification email could take up to an hour to send, seem to always have it sent out right after I click the link that tells me it will send me an email, and WCA didn't once say that it is a possibility that the email could be delayed. Unless I overlooked that, but I do not see it anywhere.



The WCA delegates are only human. They don't have all the time in the world to send an e-mail notification within the hour or minute. Sometimes it will take time and you just need the patience to wait for it. Trust me, not all websites will send you an email so quickly and I'm sure when the WCA delegates see you, you'll get your email. In the mean time; wait until the next day or so to get it. If you still have yet to receive it then I'd suggest you email the WCA or message Tyson.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> The WCA delegates are only human. They don't have all the time in the world to send an e-mail notification within the hour or minute. Sometimes it will take time and you just need the patience to wait for it. Trust me, not all websites will send you an email so quickly and I'm sure when the WCA delegates see you, you'll get your email. In the mean time; wait until the next day or so to get it. If you still have yet to receive it then I'd suggest you email the WCA or message Tyson.


Well that's the thing, is it sent by a delegate or auto generated? I was under the impression that something was sent to you by their server automatically. If not, then I can see why it wouldn't be instant. And I'm perfectly capable of waiting, I just don't understand the need to be so frank about it.


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone who has a problem should use the contact form on the World Championship website. One of the organizers will respond to you quickly. This forum is not the appropriate medium through which you should ask questions about your registration, etc.

@AndreaIllest- I appreciate your sane, reasonable approach but I do not want to suggest to people to contact the WCA Board or Tyson alone. Tyson is only one of 10 organizers who can answer questions. Our contact form is the best place to address issues.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 16, 2013)

The odds of me going has been raised to 80%. Thanks you Grand Canyon.
As long as I'm not knocked off the top 3 for the square-1 psych sheet, i'll be fine.

Anyway, the main goal is to meet some other cubers I have never met before.
And if I go, i'll do fmc and feet lol.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Edit: Found the email. No idea why I missed that, I spent a good 10 minutes looking for it yesterday. Maybe I just got it recently, huh. Well anyway, now the link doesn;t work properly. Using the contact form to ask the delegates directly.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 18, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Edit: Found the email. No idea why I missed that, I spent a good 10 minutes looking for it yesterday. Maybe I just got it recently, huh. Well anyway, now the link doesn;t work properly. Using the contact form to ask the delegates directly.



Has this been resolved?


----------



## Bob (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyson said:


> Has this been resolved?



I think I resolved this one yesterday.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2013)

Kian said:


> @AndreaIllest- I appreciate your sane, reasonable approach but I do not want to suggest to people to contact the WCA Board or Tyson alone. Tyson is only one of 10 organizers who can answer questions. Our contact form is the best place to address issues.



Fair enough. 

anyway, my uncle pretty much gave me the ok in taking me again like he did for Nats. I have registered and am praying that everything runs smoothly between now and then.


----------



## shelley (Feb 18, 2013)

Make sure you check your spam folders. It sounds like a lot of confirmation emails get caught in spam filters.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyson said:


> Has this been resolved?





Bob said:


> I think I resolved this one yesterday.


I can confirm that yes, Bob resolved it. Thank you


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Any word on competitions in CT? Last year Yale did one in April, but I haven't seen anything posted yet. Thanks.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 19, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> Any word on competitions in CT? Last year Yale did one in April, but I haven't seen anything posted yet. Thanks.



I'm working on having a comp in CT in the Fall. I also haven't heard anything about a Yale comp, and I don't think Captain's Cove is happening again either.


----------



## Bob (Feb 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm working on having a comp in CT in the Fall. I also haven't heard anything about a Yale comp, and I don't think Captain's Cove is happening again either.



I know all about both competitions, but this doesn't seem to be the appropriate thread to discuss either.


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bob said:


> I know all about both competitions, but this doesn't seem to be the appropriate thread to discuss either.



I am new to posting. What thread is appropriate? Does one exist? How would I know what the appropriate thread is? Should I have created a new thread in the "competition" forum? More importantly, can you share what you know about the CT competitions? Thanks.


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> I am new to posting. What thread is appropriate? Does one exist? How would I know what the appropriate thread is? Should I have created a new thread in the "competition" forum? More importantly, can you share what you know about the CT competitions? Thanks.



This thread should be about Worlds. When other competitions are announced they will become public knowledge and be listed on the WCA site and CubingUSA. We are not going to discuss uncertainties about future competitions that have not yet been announced because we can never know when things may change.


----------



## christmasx2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kian said:


> This thread should be about Worlds. When other competitions are announced they will become public knowledge and be listed on the WCA site and CubingUSA. We are not going to discuss uncertainties about future competitions that have not yet been announced because we can never know when things may change.



Too bad. Who plans these competitions anyway? I am assuming that someone wants to do a competition and then clears it via WCA. I was just hoping that whoever is planning a competition in CT would respond. Maybe I should start a thread for competitions that people want to see. Does WCA forbid people from blogging about competitions that they are planning?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

christmasx2 said:


> Too bad. Who plans these competitions anyway? I am assuming that someone wants to do a competition and then clears it via WCA. I was just hoping that whoever is planning a competition in CT would respond. Maybe I should start a thread for competitions that people want to see. Does WCA forbid people from blogging about competitions that they are planning?



this thread is for worlds, not a CT competion. sure, make a CT competion thread.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a chance to go to worlds but I wouldn't know anyone. Not sure if its worth the money. This makes me really not want to go . I just want to know if anyone is in the same boat as me.


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I have a chance to go to worlds but I wouldn't know anyone. Not sure if its worth the money. This makes me really not want to go . I just want to know if anyone is in the same boat as me.



Who cares, just walk up to fazzles, introduce yourself, then hang out with the Aussie cubers


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I have a chance to go to worlds but I wouldn't know anyone. Not sure if its worth the money. This makes me really not want to go . I just want to know if anyone is in the same boat as me.



Trust me, you'll end up meeting a bunch of cool people at any cubing comp anywhere because everyones just amazingly nice  If you do come to Vegas, don't hesitate to come and say hi to me


----------



## blade740 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dene said:


> Who cares, just walk up to fazzles, introduce yourself, then hang out with the Aussie cubers



Exactly. Just walk up to Dene, give him a big hug, and run away laughing.


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2013)

blade740 said:


> Exactly. Just walk up to Dene, give him a big hug, and run away laughing.



NOU


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 24, 2013)

blade740 said:


> Exactly. Just walk up to Dene, give him a big hug, and run away laughing.



I remember one of the first people I met at Worlds 2011 was Erik Akkersdijk, and he knew who I was, and I was like "omgerikknowsme" and it was awesome. Yeah you meet lots of people at Worlds, it's great.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 24, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I remember one of the first people I met at Worlds 2011 was Erik Akkersdijk, and he knew who I was, and I was like "omgerikknowsme" and it was awesome. Yeah you meet lots of people at Worlds, it's great.



Dat feeling...
Never really experienced it yet cuz I'm not that popular.


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 24, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I'm so nervous about going. I know nobody cares at the competition or anything, but I feel so inferior. I mean, I just don't know if I should compete. my pb is 27.15 and I average about 37 seconds. Not exactly World Championship material lol.



Totally don't be nervous or feel inferior - I ave the same about 37 (3x3) and i totally suck coz i been cubing more than 1.5 years! But I'm "competing" (I think of it as "participating in the fun") anyway coz its fun to be a part of it  And its aweomse to have your own WCA profile page!

Though its funny that I'm still totally nervous! I dunno why! Actually at my last comp a month ago I wasn't as nervous - and i had about the most fun at a comp yet! Can't wait for worlds.. should be so ossimness its ridiculous. My main goal is to just beat my previous in-comp results (even by just a second  ) I hope to be sub 5 with 5x5 by then so I can "compete" with that (ie get my 2 solves in  ) I ave 5:30ish now with it (which is the only reason I haven't registered yet). So crossing fingers!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 4, 2013)

Since I probably won't go, does anyone know where next worlds will be?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 4, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> Totally don't be nervous or feel inferior - I ave the same about 37 (3x3) and i totally suck coz i been cubing more than 1.5 years! But I'm "competing" (I think of it as "participating in the fun") anyway coz its fun to be a part of it  And its aweomse to have your own WCA profile page!
> 
> Though its funny that I'm still totally nervous! I dunno why! Actually at my last comp a month ago I wasn't as nervous - and i had about the most fun at a comp yet! Can't wait for worlds.. should be so ossimness its ridiculous. My main goal is to just beat my previous in-comp results (even by just a second  ) I hope to be sub 5 with 5x5 by then so I can "compete" with that (ie get my 2 solves in  ) I ave 5:30ish now with it (which is the only reason I haven't registered yet). So crossing fingers!



Thank you, I agree that having a page must be awesome.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 4, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Thank you, I agree that having a page must be awesome.



It is very awesome! Once I got a WCA profile I started learning events and going to more competitions because I wanted to make it as long as possible.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mikel said:


> It is very awesome! Once I got a WCA profile I started learning events and going to more competitions because I wanted to make it as long as possible.



Sounds like something I would experience as well. I'm addicted to climbing leader boards. Like official leader boards I mean.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Since I probably won't go, does anyone know where next worlds will be?



No.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Since I probably won't go, does anyone know where next worlds will be?



2015


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2015



2015 isn't a location >.<


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2013)

Dene said:


> 2015 isn't a location >.<



Sure it is, it's a location in spacetime


----------



## ottozing (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Yeah, that's what I meant. I totally didn't mis-read his post.
>_>
<_<
>_>


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Sure it is, it's a location in spacetime



Wouldn't a location in spacetime have both temporal and spatial coordinates?


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Wouldn't a location in spacetime have both temporal and spatial coordinates?



2015 and on Earth, then. Problem averted.

But to answer the original question seriously: No. Literally nobody knows where it will be and won't for some time.


----------



## Artic (Mar 17, 2013)

*Regarding the cuber 5BLD...*

Still relatively new to speedcubing, but in the past month or so I've become slowly familiar with the names of the top cubers. Names like Mats, Michal, and Feliks come to mind. I've watched tons of videos and all those guys are top notch.

But the guy who has consistently impressed me the most is 5BLD, whose name is Alexander Lau I believe. His speed, fluidity, and execution is absolutely incredible. I know he uses the Roux method...and I just have to say it's great watching him cube.

He's averaging ridiculous times, and he's only a lucky solve away from breaking the WR in my opinion.

My question is: *Is he going to the World Championship in July?* He better be. There's no reason for him not to go...unless money is an issue. Aside from that, he's poised to make a deep run and could place top 3 imo. It would be a shame if he couldn't make it. He is a roux cubing machine 

Anyway, just wanted to say how great it is watching and learning from the best in the world, and maybe someday I'll be sub 20


----------



## ottozing (Mar 17, 2013)

His parents said he can't go.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 17, 2013)

No he won't go to the prom with you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 17, 2013)

no. also he dosent use roux he uses hexahedronal francisco


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Regarding the cuber 5BLD...*

He's a great cuber. Awesome. Also, he wouldnt like a lucky solve breaking the WR.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 17, 2013)

Who's all going to worlds. (I'm not. [I dont even have a WCA]) Make a Chain or a list.


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> Who's all going to worlds. (I'm not. [I dont even have a WCA]) Make a Chain or a list.



http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/competitors.php

There is no need for another list.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 17, 2013)

What have you guys been saying about me when ive been away for like, 12 hours... lol.....

also no im not goin cuz dunwana and also parents dunwana and if i had to go id have to go with parents anyway so dunwana


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 17, 2013)

5BLD said:


> What have you guys been saying about me when ive been away for like, 12 hours... lol.....
> 
> also no im not goin cuz dunwana and also parents dunwana and if i had to go id have to go with parents anyway so dunwana




Get rid of your nerves and go to your next competition.


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2013)

5BLD said:


> What have you guys been saying about me when ive been away for like, 12 hours... lol.....
> 
> also no im not goin cuz dunwana and also parents dunwana and if i had to go id have to go with parents anyway so dunwana


Why don't you want to?

I'm curious, do your parents realize that you are one of the best 3x3 solvers in the world, and that you've spent a good portion of your life in the last year or two practicing?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't want to because I am not old enough to really enjoy myself there.
Yeah my parents know but at the same time they are extremely anxious about practically everything in my life, so they don't want me going to US. Not on my own at least


----------



## cubingandjazz (Mar 17, 2013)

Not trying to rush anyone or sound rude but is there any general timetable as to when unnoficial competition registration will open?


----------



## Artic (Mar 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I don't want to because I am not old enough to really enjoy myself there.
> Yeah my parents know but at the same time they are extremely anxious about practically everything in my life, so they don't want me going to US. Not on my own at least



What?!? There are *TONS* of things to do there for people under 18! Seriously, the list of things to do is crazy long! You can go to magic shows, cirque or acrobat shows, museums, roller coasters, shopping, eating the amazing buffets, go kart racing, dune buggying in the desert, arcades, etc etc. And you can walk through any hotel or casino and check out the gambling!!! The only thing you can't do is gamble or drink yourself...but pretty much everything else is available.

I really hope you reconsider. It's really is a trip of a lifetime and a city like no other


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 18, 2013)

Artic said:


> What?!? There are *TONS* of things to do there for people under 18! Seriously, the list of things to do is crazy long! You can go to magic shows, cirque or acrobat shows, museums, roller coasters, shopping, eating the amazing buffets, go kart racing, dune buggying in the desert, arcades, etc etc. And you can walk through any hotel or casino and check out the gambling!!! The only thing you can't do is gamble or drink yourself...but pretty much everything else is available.
> 
> I really hope you reconsider. It's really is a trip of a lifetime and a city like no other



It's not entirely about this. From chats we've had, he doesn't like to cube under pressure, and also doesn't like being singled out for attention. Can you imagine what it would be like at worlds for him? Also, flights are A LOT of money for us UK people, and so you would have to really want to go to make it worth the trip (like me :b).


----------



## applemobile (Mar 18, 2013)

And how does a 14yr old boy [sic] pay to do all these 'amazing' things? He has only been cubing a few years and hasn't done that many competitions. Historically he doesn't do as well at competitions as he does at home, so their is very little point in him paying thousands of pounds to fly to America so that he can not achieve what he is cabable of. Their is plenty of time ahead of him so he can go to Uk competitions and work on his nerves. Everyone knows he is a good cuber, so I doubt he needs to win this event for the self re-assuranc, not everyone wants to be made a fuss of like that.

Still, I hope at his next comp he gets like a LSE skip and gets leik a 3.xx, and everypony is leik ahhhh wew done yew so awsum and he is all leik gahhhh ah hate da lucky solve dis are so ghey.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wait, so 5BLD is just 14?! Great anyway. I'm a big fan of his, so yeah keep up the good work!


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 18, 2013)

applemobile said:


> And how does a 14yr old boy [sic] pay to do all these 'amazing' things? He has only been cubing a few years and hasn't done that many competitions. Historically he doesn't do as well at competitions as he does at home, so their is very little point in him paying thousands of pounds to fly to America so that he can not achieve what he is cabable of. Their is plenty of time ahead of him so he can go to Uk competitions and work on his nerves. Everyone knows he is a good cuber, so I doubt he needs to win this event for the self re-assuranc, not everyone wants to be made a fuss of like that.
> 
> Still, I hope at his next comp he gets like a LSE skip and gets leik a 3.xx, and everypony is leik ahhhh wew done yew so awsum and he is all leik gahhhh ah hate da lucky solve dis are so ghey.


Yeah, I agree. It probably costs to much and his parents would be very concerned because he is only 14. Hold on. 5BLD is 14? AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Faz (Mar 18, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It's not entirely about this. From chats we've had, he doesn't like to cube under pressure, and also doesn't like being singled out for attention. Can you imagine what it would be like at worlds for him? Also, flights are A LOT of money for us UK people, and so you would have to really want to go to make it worth the trip (like me :b).



Even if Alex wasn't insanely fast, I would still highly recommend to him (and anyone else) to consider coming to worlds, and remember that only a part of your experience will be cubing. Meeting everyone from around the world, as well as travelling to a place vastly different from home is why everyone comes to this event. Most people attending don't have a chance in hell at winning the title, they come for the overall experience. The experience which is definitely worth the money, in my opinion.

Apart from the 3x3 final, there won't really be any times where he'll be 'singled out'. Sure, he might get asked to sign a few autographs here and there. If he goes in with no expectations, and doesn't put pressure on himself, then I think he'll find that the competition is actually a lot of fun. From what you've said, it seems like you think he would focus solely on the 3x3 final for his entire trip, which is definitely not the way to go about things. 

Sure, there would be pressure on him to perform, but no more than anyone else (Me, Mats, Michal, Rowe, etc.)




applemobile said:


> And how does a 14yr old boy [sic] pay to do all these 'amazing' things? ... their is very little point in him paying thousands of pounds to fly to America so that he can not achieve what he is cabable of. Their is plenty of time ahead of him so he can go to Uk competitions and work on his nerves. Everyone knows he is a good cuber, so I doubt he needs to win this event for the self re-assuranc, not everyone wants to be made a fuss of like that.



Good point, I realise that money may be an issue but I don't think anyone who attended WC2011, or any other world championships for that matter, regretted it because it cost too much. Maybe he could make a deal with his parents that if he wins any money, he could reimburse them?



Artic said:


> I really hope you reconsider. It's really is a trip of a lifetime and a city like no other



Me too.


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Most people attending don't have a chance in hell at winning the title, they come for the overall experience. The experience which is definitely worth the money, in my opinion.



Ya, like dat5x5final


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 18, 2013)

In all fairness, even in Vegas, the amount of cubers who don't go out and explore and stay in the hotel is a pretty large number. I don't think you'd be bored if you were to stay in the hotel most of the time. With the addition of the seminars + talent show + non-official competitions, the competition evenings ran until 9 or 10pm last year quite consistently (I think). Point is: Being under 21 will not prevent you from having a good time at a cubing event of this size in Vegas.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ya, like dat5x5final



I know right, that 5x5 final alone was worth the trip to Worlds (though I'm so near and it didn't actually cost me much but we're poor over here )


----------



## flee135 (Mar 18, 2013)

cubingandjazz said:


> Not trying to rush anyone or sound rude but is there any general timetable as to when unnoficial competition registration will open?



I'll be working on getting that done hopefully by the end of this week.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Wait, so 5BLD is just 14?! Great anyway. I'm a big fan of his, so yeah keep up the good work!



People think I'm 14? Fook my life D:
Edit: loljk 15 but stirr i really hate it when people guess my age and the range is like 13-17
I hate being a kid for fairly good reason

Also. I figured my parents kinda dont want me to go so ill have to wait til that doesnt actually matter. Also i dont feel like practising cubing much anymore, that may change in a few weeks, i hope. Or ill have to take up something else.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> People think I'm 14? Fook my life D:



You are 15 right?


----------



## Username (Mar 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> People think I'm 14? Fook my life D:
> Edit: loljk 15 but stirr i really hate it when people guess my age and the range is like 13-17
> I hate being a kid for fairly good reason
> 
> Also. I figured my parents kinda dont want me to go so ill have to wait til that doesnt actually matter. Also i dont feel like practising cubing much anymore, that may change in a few weeks, i hope. Or ill have to take up something else.



You can't stop cubing, you can't.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 18, 2013)

Ino. To be honest ill probably drag myself back in to it soon so thats why im trying not to kick up the drama of quitting cubing


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> People think I'm 14? Fook my life D:
> Edit: loljk 15 but stirr i really hate it when people guess my age and the range is like 13-17
> I hate being a kid for fairly good reason
> 
> Also. I figured my parents kinda dont want me to go so ill have to wait til that doesnt actually matter. Also i dont feel like practising cubing much anymore, that may change in a few weeks, i hope. Or ill have to take up something else.



What!? You don't feel like practising cubing? :O
You can't stop anyway! 



5BLD said:


> Ino. To be honest ill probably drag myself back in to it soon so thats why im trying not to kick up the drama of quitting cubing



That made me happy!


----------



## applemobile (Mar 18, 2013)

EVERPONY STUP TELLING FIVEBLIYND WAT TO DO


----------



## Artic (Mar 18, 2013)

No disrespect, but I don't think "nerves" is a good excuse for missing out on worlds...or really anything in life. Will you let nerves get in the way of asking a girl you like? Will you let nerves get in the way of asking for directions when you're lost in a strange city? 

Everyone gets nervous. I don't think there's a single cuber going to worlds who doesn't feel nervous. But defeating yourself and letting your emotions conquer you is a recipe for a life filled with loneliness. Imagine the kind of pressure Feliks must feel. If there's anyone who should be complaining about nerves, it's him. But he treats it as a challenge to overcome, not an obstacle to avoid.

And it's about having fun anyway. You're taking it too seriously and putting unnecessary pressure on yourself when really...the event is about meeting new people, making new friends, and having fun in an exciting city while competing in something you're good at. I'm averaging 50 seconds right now, and I still might go! Sure I suck, and people there may even laugh or mock my times, but who cares...I'll still be having fun


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 18, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> I know right, that 5x5 final alone was worth the trip to Worlds (though I'm so near and it didn't actually cost me much but we're poor over here )



I'm glad my pain and suffering could provide you with the entertainment you were looking for.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 18, 2013)

Nerves is not a huge reason for me anymore, just saying. The main ones in my case are parents, people, things to do. I really like comps for meeting new people and sharing knowledge...
If parents was not one, then the fun of worlds probably would outweigh the other two. But alas, eveything I'm too young for. Anyway thats enough of me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2013)

We could setup a "get 5BLD to Worlds" fund.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 18, 2013)

Please dont, next worlds i may appreciate that tho, if i'm still goin strong by then


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 18, 2013)

Antoine, are you going?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 18, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Antoine, are you going?



Yes.

I'm a stalker.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm glad my pain and suffering could provide you with the entertainment you were looking for.



There there


----------



## Hays (Apr 8, 2013)

Can the prize money please be paid out in only 2$ bills again?


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,
1:
Are these special WCA room prices for our whole staying?! As I'm thinking of arriving at 21 Sunday & leave at 30 Tuesday.
2:
Do you have any experiences with travel agencies (or whatever) like bravofly, airtickets24, tripsta, ebookers, etc.? As I would buy my ticket through one of them.
Do you think it worth buying it now or waiting a bit more?!

best regards,
István


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay! Convinced my parents, I am going


----------



## Riley (Apr 10, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Yay! Convinced my parents, I am going



Awesome!!!! Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Apr 10, 2013)

Riley said:


> Awesome!!!! Can't wait to meet you.



I cannot wait to see you both compete and upload. Keep practicing.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 10, 2013)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 1:
> Are these special WCA room prices for our whole staying?! As I'm thinking of arriving at 21 Sunday & leave at 30 Tuesday.
> 2:
> ...



Hi István,

You should be able to get that 50 USD rate for your entire stay.

I don't have experience with travel agencies. You mean for flights? I generally use an aggregation site like www.kayak.com.

In terms of buying now or waiting, Microsoft's bing usually has some advice.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 25, 2013)

Registration prices increase in a week. Don't forget to register if you haven't already!


----------



## izovire (Apr 25, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Registration prices increase in a week. Don't forget to register if you haven't already!



3 months left wow. 

Plane tickets also increasing. Glad I've already booked and paid for my trip last December.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 25, 2013)

PSA: If there are some of you still looking to book flights and are worried because the prices are increasing a lot. Go onto your history and clear all of your cookies, and make sure to browse flight websites on private browsing, incognito, etc. These websites put cookies on your computer and every time you visit they just keep bumping up the price, making you want to book sooner. If they are going up on incognito, then they are actually increasing.


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> PSA: If there are some of you still looking to book flights and are worried because the prices are increasing a lot. Go onto your history and clear all of your cookies, and make sure to browse flight websites on private browsing, incognito, etc. These websites put cookies on your computer and every time you visit they just keep bumping up the price, making you want to book sooner. If they are going up on incognito, then they are actually increasing.


Interesting thought. Are you sure this happens? Every time I've scanned kayak, skyscanner, and ITA software, they all return the same or similar results. So unless they are sharing cookies with each other, this is unlikely. Where did you hear about this and have you noticed any changes in results from clearing cookies? If so, I want to try to replicate what you see, so please give more details.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 25, 2013)

I also heard of that, but, I think it is for specific airline's sites such as WestJet or Air Canada


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love to go, but I must work on my visa and there is not enough time now...


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 25, 2013)

pjk said:


> Interesting thought. Are you sure this happens? Every time I've scanned kayak, skyscanner, and ITA software, they all return the same or similar results. So unless they are sharing cookies with each other, this is unlikely. Where did you hear about this and have you noticed any changes in results from clearing cookies? If so, I want to try to replicate what you see, so please give more details.



In Europe it's quite prevalent. When I was booking flights to Norway last year I decided to test it out so I just browsed various websites and sure enough the prices were increasing a lot, from a base of £60 or so upto £200. I cleared my cookies and sure enough they returned £70 and stayed there from browsing incognito. I've had other friends have the same thing booking flights to go to Spain after I told them about it, they tested it as well. The sites that affect it the most are sites which go through all the websites and search for the cheapest flights (Because they get a percentage cut of the cost). Of course most airlines won't do this but it's just a safety precaution.


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> In Europe it's quite prevalent. When I was booking flights to Norway last year I decided to test it out so I just browsed various websites and sure enough the prices were increasing a lot, from a base of £60 or so upto £200. I cleared my cookies and sure enough they returned £70 and stayed there from browsing incognito. I've had other friends have the same thing booking flights to go to Spain after I told them about it, they tested it as well. The sites that affect it the most are sites which go through all the websites and search for the cheapest flights (Because they get a percentage cut of the cost). Of course most airlines won't do this but it's just a safety precaution.


What websites have you noticed this on?


----------



## Ranzha (May 1, 2013)

Registered!

Does anyone know how many cubes each team will get for the mosaic?


----------



## flee135 (May 1, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Registered!
> 
> Does anyone know how many cubes each team will get for the mosaic?



The plan is 300 cubes per mosaic.


----------



## Ranzha (May 1, 2013)

flee135 said:


> The plan is 300 cubes per mosaic.



Okay, thanks!

So many ideas...


----------



## SpeedSolve (May 1, 2013)

I completely, totally, forgot about this over my cubing break. I need to convince my mom to let me register tomorrow. I cannot miss this.


----------



## Pitzu (May 6, 2013)

Flight ticket bought.  Time to start thinking of booking hotel. But we should decide which nights we want to spend in 'Vegas, which not.
Organizers, do you plan any organized tour for cubers (like in 2011 from Bangkok) to somewhere?! (Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, Death Valley or anything?!)
And if not, could we (Hunor Bence Bózsing & me) share a car with somebody to visit these places?!


----------



## samchoochiu (May 6, 2013)

How exactly does the International Cube Relay work?
Assemble a team of four, then work as a team of four to solve four cubes, one by one. 
What does that^ mean?


----------



## AustinReed (May 6, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> How exactly does the International Cube Relay work?
> Assemble a team of four, then work as a team of four to solve four cubes, one by one.
> What does that^ mean?



I'm assuming it's similar to the University relays.


----------



## flee135 (May 7, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> How exactly does the International Cube Relay work?
> Assemble a team of four, then work as a team of four to solve four cubes, one by one.
> What does that^ mean?



Exactly what Austin said. I made it clearer in the form.


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a shuttle from the Riviera to LAS and what its hours of operation are?


----------



## Divineskulls (May 17, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Does anyone know if there is a shuttle from the Riviera to LAS and what its hours of operation are?


There is, iirc they have it going every hour. I'm not sure if it's an all night thing though. :/


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 17, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Does anyone know if there is a shuttle from the Riviera to LAS and what its hours of operation are?



There is no free shuttle. There are multiple commercial shuttle companies. The standard rate was $7.00 last year. You might need to make a reservation the previous day. And allow plenty of time, because they may be late and make a number of other stops along the way.


----------



## mitch1234 (May 17, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Does anyone know if there is a shuttle from the Riviera to LAS and what its hours of operation are?


Don't take a shuttle, my family waited for an hour just to get a shuttle. Honestly take a cab even though it will costs more.


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Don't take a shuttle, my family waited for an hour just to get a shuttle. Honestly take a cab even though it will costs more.



Sounds good. Thank you everyone for the information.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 17, 2013)

Well, I've been making plans for going to worlds for a while now, and flying to las vegas isn't really good at all for me, so many stops to get there.. Anyway, I wanted to know, from those who plan on driving to vegas, if you would be up to sharing the ride with me..


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2013)

How excited am I for this? Very. I'm very excited.
I felt like I needed to communicate this.
Two months left!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Sounds good. Thank you everyone for the information.



Last year, we took a free shuttle (which was on time & everything) to a car rental place and drove to the hotel (we also used the car for visiting). If I remember correctly, the prices were pretty decent.


----------



## Mikel (May 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Last year, we took a free shuttle (which was on time & everything) to a car rental place and drove to the hotel (we also used the car for visiting). If I remember correctly, the prices were pretty decent.



Yeah, I'm not 25, which is what I think the age to rent a car is. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bob (May 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, I'm not 25, which is what I think the age to rent a car is. I could be wrong though.



I rented a car in Vegas when I was not yet 25.


----------



## TimMc (May 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, I'm not 25, which is what I think the age to rent a car is. I could be wrong though.



You probably just have to pay 3x more for insurance and will be limited to certain vehicles.

Tim.


----------



## Applecow (May 23, 2013)

We will rent a car and neither of us is 25. In the first week (before worlds) no one of us is even 21. In that week the car costs 15$ more per day. On Sunday one of us turns 21 and we'll get another car without the extra charge.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, I'm not 25, which is what I think the age to rent a car is. I could be wrong though.



I'm pretty sure you cann rent a car at any age, as long as you have a license and a credit card.


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 23, 2013)

I will be there!!!!


----------



## Pitzu (May 23, 2013)

Hi Guys, a small group of Hungarians (Hunor & me) plan to visit Grand Canyon, Death Valley, etc. (maybe Horseshou blend) after or before the competition. We fly home from 'Vegas on Friday morning so we have 4 days and we should spend Thursday night in Vegas anyway.
As it is getting time to book hotel, I have some questions:
- Do you think it's possible to book Riviera until 2nd of August & cancel some nights if we decide we spend some nights somewhere else?
- Does somebody join us to share a rent car?
- Any ideas how to spend 4 days the best way? (Zion national park, Sequia nat. park, etc. However we don't plan to bring hiking boots.)
- will there be any organized tour, like in Bangkok?
- In the home page there is a "Things to do in Las Vegas - Coming soon!" section. Will it be updated?!


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2013)

Yosemite: http://www.nps.gov/yose/index.htm, and/or Hollywood, and/or San Fransisco. That is what I did when I was there years ago with Lars, Joey and Clement


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 24, 2013)

I'm in Vegas for the summer. Discovered a great hardware store there that seems to have springs suitable for puzzles:
http://www.mcfaddendalehardware.com/


----------



## uvafan (May 25, 2013)

Just signed up, look forward to meeting a ton of you guys there!


----------



## Evan Liu (May 25, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Just signed up, look forward to meeting a ton of you guys there!


'Bout time.


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 25, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Ugh..gonna be almost impossible for us poor Asians to make it =(



The invention of airplanes provided us has.

I probably won't go, if not just to get autographs and hang around.


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2013)

Are there any Vegas locals attending this competition? We could use a mailing address to ship equipment to. It would be very helpful if someone could assist with this. Please let us know.


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2013)

Tyson said:


> Are there any Vegas locals attending this competition? We could use a mailing address to ship equipment to. It would be very helpful if someone could assist with this. Please let us know.


Couldn't you use the hotel/venue for that?


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 30, 2013)

Anybody have any advice on buying plane tickets? It's at $366 right now, and I'm really hoping it gets a bit cheaper than that...


----------



## acohen527 (May 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Anybody have any advice on buying plane tickets? It's at $366 right now, and I'm really hoping it gets a bit cheaper than that...



Buy tickets as early as possible. The longer you wait the more expensive they become...


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2013)

Finally bothered to register. I wonder how incredibly I'll be able to mess up at bigcubes this year!


----------



## TheJCube (May 30, 2013)

Try Southwest Airlines. That's what my dad and I used, and the split was $345.60 (roundtrip, including taxes).


----------



## Mikel (May 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Anybody have any advice on buying plane tickets? It's at $366 right now, and I'm really hoping it gets a bit cheaper than that...



Wuttt... I paid twice that for mine, and I thought it was cheap


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 30, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Wuttt... I paid twice that for mine, and I thought it was cheap



Who on earth did you go through? Spirit is seems to be the cheapest.


----------



## Mikel (May 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who on earth did you go through? Spirit is seems to be the cheapest.



I'm flying through American. I'm also flying out of MLI which is smaller than the Minneapolis airport, so I'm sure the tickets are more expensive in general. Also, Spirit has some dumb baggage fees. I've never heard of charging for carry on bags.


----------



## Tyson (May 31, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Couldn't you use the hotel/venue for that?



I could, but I would rather find a solution that doesn't have me paying $25 to accept a package.


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Buy tickets as early as possible. The longer you wait the more expensive they become...



That is not really true. Prices fluctuate and tend to be their lowest roughly one month before for domestic flights. It is better to buy months early than try to buy last minute, though.



Rubiks560 said:


> Anybody have any advice on buying plane tickets? It's at $366 right now, and I'm really hoping it gets a bit cheaper than that...


 
I doubt it gets much better than that, but you can try the www.bing.com/travel price predictor.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kian said:


> That is not really true. Prices fluctuate and tend to be their lowest roughly one month before for domestic flights. It is better to buy months early than try to buy last minute, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it gets much better than that, but you can try the www.bing.com/travel price predictor.



Hmm...okay. I figured it might go back down because about a week ago it was $308 then I refreshed the page and it jumped to $366 >.>


----------



## dbax0999 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm...okay. I figured it might go back down because about a week ago it was $308 then I refreshed the page and it jumped to $366 >.>



This might be too late if you've already bought your tickets, but one thing to try is clearing your cookies and checking the price again. A lot of airline companies will raise the price if you check it multiple times.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 6, 2013)

As according to the competition home page deadline for room bookings is July 1, I tried to book our room today. It was available only for 07.21 - 07.31. And the only option to select was some "Luxury Room" :confused: with the prices similar to those that are in the competition home page, but (only) a bit higher. But the confirmation mentions some "resort fee of $5 per day".
So guys, do you know anything/have any experience on room booking to Riviera? What is the total cost with taxes & fees? Is it really full?! As we arrive on 20th, should we find something else for 20th? (Under some bridge?  )


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope there are rooms left, I still have to book mine. I don't have the money right now, but I will soon.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 10, 2013)

hey, is anyone staying at Treasure island? my parents didn't want to stay at the riviera, so i'm staying at Treasure Island...it's really close.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Flights are so expensive out of Wisconsin. Has anyone found anything reasonable? <300 rt?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 10, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Flights are so expensive out of Wisconsin. Has anyone found anything reasonable? <300 rt?



It might be worth it for you to fly out of Chicago. I live closer to Detroit and one time I was flying to Dallas it was still cheaper for me to fly out of Chicago, including gas.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 10, 2013)

it's weird to see Americans complain about $300-$400 flight tickets after paying ~$1500 for mine from Germany...


----------



## Vincents (Jun 10, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> it's weird to see Americans complain about $300-$400 flight tickets after paying ~$1500 for mine from Germany...




Tbf, Sebastien, you actually have some sort of income to support yourself; people like me don't yet.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 10, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Tbf, Sebastien, you actually have some sort of income to support yourself; people like me don't yet.



True, although I agree with Sebastien here.
Not all of us from Europe have incomes


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wheew! It's confirmed! I'll be coming! 1st comp. outside of Canada


----------



## redbeat0222 (Jun 11, 2013)

At Worlds (I'm not going to be there) I'm expecting some records to be set and some stunning times.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 11, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> At Worlds (I'm not going to be there) I'm expecting some records to be set and some stunning times.



Woah, are you really sure?


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 11, 2013)

Pseudo-obligatory post stating my planned attendance.

Competition registration, plane ticket, and hotel registration have all been completed!


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 11, 2013)

Is there going to be a livestream akin to the one at WC '11?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is there going to be a livestream akin to the one at WC '11?



I would also like to ask this. Me and Austin have been thinking about doing some interviews at WC as part of a cubecast thing, and if there is live streaming we would be happy to help out with it if it means we can use it to do interviews over as well. I've kind of sketched out a plan in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ive-Cubecast-And-Or-Video-Feed-at-Worlds-2013


----------



## okayama (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I have some questions about unofficial competitions.

Is there time-limit for each event?
Could I see the schedule? For example, if I want to compete in Skewb and International Cube Relay, which date (Friday/Saturday) should I go to the venue?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I would also like to ask this. Me and Austin have been thinking about doing some interviews at WC as part of a cubecast thing, and if there is live streaming we would be happy to help out with it if it means we can use it to do interviews over as well. I've kind of sketched out a plan in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ive-Cubecast-And-Or-Video-Feed-at-Worlds-2013



No offence but 95% of us just want a video stream so prioritize that over cubecast. Thanks for looking into it :tu


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> No offence but 95% of us just want a video stream so prioritize that over cubecast. Thanks for looking into it :tu



Yeah of course, I mean I would prefer the live feed over the Cubecast stuff as well, but I just thought in the gaps between rounds and stuff it would be nice to interview some people. The focus would be on the comp thought.


----------



## flee135 (Jun 11, 2013)

okayama said:


> Hi, I have some questions about unofficial competitions.
> 
> Is there time-limit for each event?
> Could I see the schedule? For example, if I want to compete in Skewb and International Cube Relay, which date (Friday/Saturday) should I go to the venue?


Currently, the time limit is 10 minutes for every event, but it is subject to change if we find that we are running behind schedule. Any changes to the time limit will be announced before an event begins.

The way the schedule works is that we will be doing each event, likely in the order that it is listed on the website, and getting through as many events as we can on Friday, and finishing the rest on Saturday. We will only go into Saturday if we cannot finish all the events on Friday. I recommend arriving on Friday, or getting a friend who is at the unofficial competition to contact you if it turns out that your event is coming up soon.


----------



## Jeremy Farber (Jun 14, 2013)

We are driving jack.


----------



## HEART (Jun 19, 2013)

I am so incredibly excited for this, being my first time attending worlds. I really look forward to meeting all my fellow blind solvers 

I've been slacking the last two weeks on blind, time to get back on the horse. I'm already feeling weird thinking I'll be seeing some people from the forums there in person.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 19, 2013)

Felix...I still owe you a rematch w/the water gun horse racing...cheater!


----------



## flee135 (Jun 19, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Felix...I still owe you a rematch w/the water gun horse racing...cheater!



Good luck.


----------



## Applecow (Jun 19, 2013)

HEART said:


> I am so incredibly excited for this, being my first time attending worlds. I really look forward to meeting all my fellow blind solvers


yay, me too.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 19, 2013)

flee135 said:


> Good luck.



I just remembered I'm an *****. It's not water gun, it's those stupid balls that go into the holes. Wow why is a synonym for "stupid person" being starred out?!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Does the venue have floor or carpet?


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Does the venue have floor or carpet?


I'm pretty sure most venues have floors, unless it happens to be a bottomless pit  In all seriousness, I would guess carpet but I can't be sure.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Does the venue have floor or carpet?



If this is the same venue as last year (for Nats) then carpet IIRC from the pictures


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 21, 2013)

It's the same hotel, but a bigger room, iirc. I remember being in it, but I can't be sure if it had carpet or not... I would guess carpet, though, to match the other event rooms.


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2013)

I think it's a very flat and tight carpet.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 21, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> It might be worth it for you to fly out of Chicago. I live closer to Detroit and one time I was flying to Dallas it was still cheaper for me to fly out of Chicago, including gas.



Thanks man. I've been sitting waiting for something reasonable and finally find something out of O'Hare. Thanks! I'm going!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 23, 2013)

Last week to pre-register!

No guarantees that you'll be able to sign up for every event at the door. It's also a lot more expensive to pay at the door. Register now!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 23, 2013)

Up to 73 pages pre-competition. What is the record?


----------



## Riley (Jun 24, 2013)

Over 500 registered!

I have a question: why is FMC set to be in the main room and not the long room? Not enough room?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes. There are way more people signed up than we can fit in the side rooms unless we split into at least 3 groups.

We're going to ask everyone who's not competing in Fewest Moves to leave when it starts, since there won't be any other events going on at that time.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 25, 2013)

The Registration website said I need to do 2 things to complete my registration, pay, Which I did and confirm my email by clicking the link in the email, but there is no clickable link in the email and my name is on the competitor list. Am I Registered or what?


----------



## Kian (Jun 26, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> The Registration website said I need to do 2 things to complete my registration, pay, Which I did and confirm my email by clicking the link in the email, but there is no clickable link in the email and my name is on the competitor list. Am I Registered or what?



Everything is complete with your registration.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 26, 2013)

Kian said:


> Everything is complete with your registration.



Awesome, thanks man


----------



## flee135 (Jun 26, 2013)

There's one more month until the competition, and it'd be nice to have more people participating in all the post-competition events, especially the talent show and the mosaics competition. The more the merrier!

The detailed schedule of these events is here: http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/schedule.php

If you missed the registration for these events, here they are:
Unofficial competition - http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/register_unofficial.php
Talent show/mosaics/head-to-head - http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/register_talent_h2h.php


----------



## oranjules (Jun 26, 2013)

Does the deadline of 1 July also apply to unofficial events ? I want to be sure to go before registering for them


----------



## Thompson (Jun 26, 2013)

How do you alter your registration?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 27, 2013)

Unofficial registration does not close on July 1.

If you registered with a CubingUSA account, you can alter it on the website in the registration tab. Otherwise, fill out the contact form on the website with what events you want to change and we'll send you a paypal link for the added events.


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow. 525 people registered, and there's still a few days left. That's insane.


----------



## Applecow (Jun 27, 2013)

what. 2 days ago there were no 500 yet. crazy.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 27, 2013)

Applecow said:


> what. 2 days ago there were no 500 yet. crazy.



Last minute registering methinks


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jun 27, 2013)

Will heats will be announced after registration ends? Also I am so excited!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Wow. 525 people registered, and there's still a few days left. That's insane.



I bet there will be around 600+ people there that would include the cubers who are competing, parents/family, News reporters, and Cubers who came just to meet other cubers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Wow. 525 people registered, and there's still a few days left. That's insane.



What amazes me is the number of people for some of the normally less-participated-in events.

111 people for multiBLD!?!
57 people for 5x5x5 BLD!?!

It occurs to me that multi is going to be quite a challenge to run. Probably the only thing keeping it manageable is that a number of people will probably just do 2 or 3 or 4 cubes; if everyone went for the whole hour, I suspect they'd have to change the schedule.

Also, 202 for 3x3x3 BLD. It's nice that 3x3x3 BLD has become so mainstream that 40% of the people are now participating. (It was just a little above 25% in 2009 and 2011.)


----------



## BaconCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't go... *weeps* I hope to watch a livestream of the events though, if there is one..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 27, 2013)

Michael: Your number is considerably off if you're only counting in 75 parents/friends joining. I'm betting we see nearly 600 competitors, let alone their family.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Michael: Your number is considerably off if you're only counting in 75 parents/friends joining. I'm betting we see nearly 600 competitors, let alone their family.



Its just a guess.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be enough air to breathe, or should I bring my own oxygen supply?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Does anyone know if there will be enough air to breathe, or should I bring my own oxygen supply?



I believe there will be enough air do to the fact that doors and windows might be opened to let in fresh air and cool us down.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I believe there will be enough air do to the fact that doors and windows might be opened to let in fresh air and cool us down.



Opening the windows and doors will bring in some ultra-heated desert air, and would certainly not cool us down.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Opening the windows and doors will bring in some ultra-heated desert air, and would certainly not cool us down.



I don't think you know the weather in vegas.


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't think you know the weather in vegas.




Las Vegas is in the desert. World's is at the end of July, which is the middle of summer in the northern hemisphere. So, we do know what the weather will be like in Las Vegas, it will be ridiculously hot and dry. Air conditioning is an absolute necessity in LV in the summer, there won't be any open windows. Although that's not actually a problem since the original comment was said sarcastically.

As far as number of people, I'm guessing ~2 non-competitors for every competitor. Parents like to watch their little kiddies compete.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't think you know the weather in vegas.



Considering that he was at US Nationals last year, I'd say he knows it just fine.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Considering that he was at US Nationals last year, I'd say he knows it just fine.



And I know it more that most who went to Nats, as I spent a couple days walking around (about half outside) visiting the area.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Considering that he was at US Nationals last year, I'd say he knows it just fine.



I was not at US Nats last year. But I was at the 2011 Us Nats.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I was not at US Nats last year. But I was at the 2011 Us Nats.



And that was in Columbus, not Vegas


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 27, 2013)

Because we have insane amounts of historical weather data, we can pretty accurately predict whether or not it will be hot in Las Vegas.

http://weatherspark.com/averages/31890/7/26/Las-Vegas-Nevada-United-States

It will be insanely hot.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> 57 people for 5x5x5 BLD!?!


Well, according to link there are 82 people that have not DNF'ed all their attempts, but I would be surprised if there would be 10 solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Well, according to link there are 82 people that have not DNF'ed all their attempts, but I would be surprised if there would be 10 solves



Really? I think 5x5x5 BLD has improved lots in the last few months. I predict over 20 total solves this year. (That's counting multiple solves from individual people - I also predict at least one mean of 3 from someone at this competition.) Remember, too, that we get 3 attempts here, not the 2 that have often happened at previous WCs.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 28, 2013)

cubingandjazz said:


> Will heats will be announced after registration ends? Also I am so excited!



Yes. I'm hoping to get a lot of work done on them this weekend, but they certainly won't be done until at least sometime next week.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jun 28, 2013)

I am having trouble registering. I confirmed my email, but cannot find a way back to where I can pay through the website. Will I be able to pay the pre registration price at the door because I am already registered? Or do I need to pay online in order for my registration to be valid at all?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

MiPiCubed said:


> I am having trouble registering. I confirmed my email, but cannot find a way back to where I can pay through the website. Will I be able to pay the pre registration price at the door because I am already registered? Or do I need to pay online in order for my registration to be valid at all?



You have to pay online; the registration isn't complete until you pay, so you'd be registering at the door.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jun 28, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> You have to pay online; the registration isn't complete until you pay, so you'd be registering at the door.


Does anyone know how I can get back to that page then? When I try to re-enter all my information it says the e-mail is already being used.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

MiPiCubed said:


> Does anyone know how I can get back to that page then? When I try to re-enter all my information it says the e-mail is already being used.



I'm not going, so I can't say for sure, but I thought there was a pay button after you submitted your information and the events you registered for.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jun 28, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> I'm not going, so I can't say for sure, but I thought there was a pay button after you submitted your information and the events you registered for.


Yea exactly, but the problem is that I lost that page. I guess I'll try making a new e-mail and re-register with that one.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

MiPiCubed said:


> Yea exactly, but the problem is that I lost that page. I guess I'll try making a new e-mail and re-register with that one.



You didn't register with a CubingUSA account? If you did, just log in


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 28, 2013)

MiPiCubed said:


> Yea exactly, but the problem is that I lost that page. I guess I'll try making a new e-mail and re-register with that one.



I'd contact the organizers with your registration information and see if they can send you a new payment link. They're very quick at returning e-mails.


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 28, 2013)

Should I be concerned if I signed up a week and a half ago and my name still isn't on the competitors list?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2013)

cc9tough said:


> Should I be concerned if I signed up a week and a half ago and my name still isn't on the competitors list?



You probably still have to pay


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 28, 2013)

cc9tough said:


> Should I be concerned if I signed up a week and a half ago and my name still isn't on the competitors list?



I registered just a few days ago, and I'm on the list. I'd contact the organizers...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 28, 2013)

The first place prize is quite interesting, wouldn't have expected that lol. Also, I noticed that Andrew Ricci didn't sign up, even though he's supposed to have a free trip since he won Nats 2012. Does anyone know if he's coming?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 28, 2013)

lol third place for feet only gets $0.50


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 29, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm quite disappointed.



Why?


----------



## shelley (Jun 29, 2013)

cc9tough said:


> Should I be concerned if I signed up a week and a half ago and my name still isn't on the competitors list?



Only a very small subset of people on this forum can help you with a problem like this, and those people aren't checking forums all the time. There's a contact form on the website that will send a message directly to those who can actually do something about it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Why?



That Andrew Ricci isn't coming.

Is there any reason that feet has 100 times smaller prizes that the rest other than it's popularity?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Th
> at Andrew Ricci isn't coming.
> 
> Is there any reason that feet has 100 times smaller prizes that the rest other than it's popularity?



Because US organizers hate feet, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Because US organizers hate feet, I'm pretty sure.



Kit! Long time no see man. Remember that time I said I'd probably never see you again?? Who would have thought!


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2013)

Are the feet prizes a joke? They may be funny, but paying $15 to win $2 does not seem at all fair.


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2013)

See, what pisses me off is that I can't be there. >: (


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Really? I think 5x5x5 BLD has improved lots in the last few months. I predict over 20 total solves this year. (That's counting multiple solves from individual people - I also predict at least one mean of 3 from someone at this competition.) Remember, too, that we get 3 attempts here, not the 2 that have often happened at previous WCs.


Thanks for clarifying about the 3 attempts. I actually thought there would only be 1 attempt, making a "solve" and a "solver" effectively the same thing.
I now expect about 25 solvers to do a successful solve, but I don't expect many people to do 3 successful solves. If you already did 1 successful, wouldn't you just try to go extremely fast the next attempt to increase your chances of winning?



Riley said:


> Are the feet prizes a joke? They may be funny, but paying $15 to win $2 does not seem at all fair.


I am sure they are a joke, but they are also extremely disrespectful. Either you don't organize feet or you take it seriously!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I am sure they are a joke, but they are also extremely disrespectful. Either you don't organize feet or you take it seriously!



Feet still has way bigger prizes than pyra and mega combined for Worlds 2009, 2011 combined


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking forward to my first competition. Do cubes have to follow the conventional sticker colors and schematic?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 29, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> Looking forward to my first competition. Do cubes have to follow the conventional sticker colors and schematic?



Nope, as long as the stickers are all different colours.


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 29, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Nope, as long as the stickers are all different colours.



Great! My only 2^3 is a LanLan, and in case I don't get a better one prior to the competition, I wanted to make sure the purple wouldn't be a problem. Thanks for your help!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> Great! My only 2^3 is a LanLan, and in case I don't get a better one prior to the competition, I wanted to make sure the purple wouldn't be a problem. Thanks for your help!


If you go to a competition it is expected that you have read this: http://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/
If you go to a World Championship doubly so


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> If you go to a competition it is expected that you have read this: http://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/
> If you go to a World Championship doubly so



Thanks for the link. I read through a similar page linked from the cubingusa website, but this is much more detailed. I owe you one.


----------



## Marcell (Jun 29, 2013)

Can someone point me to some pictures/videos of the rooms we will be in?
This is what google gave me for Riviera's Convention Center: http://img.venere.com/img/hotel/7/1/1/8/328117/6026_69_b.jpg
There's also a video of US Nats 2012 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTHtf8hHAY0). Someone mentioned the main room won't be the same as in this video but how about the bld room (at 3:30)?


----------



## shelley (Jun 29, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Can someone point me to some pictures/videos of the rooms we will be in?
> This is what google gave me for Riviera's Convention Center: http://img.venere.com/img/hotel/7/1/1/8/328117/6026_69_b.jpg
> There's also a video of US Nats 2012 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTHtf8hHAY0). Someone mentioned the main room won't be the same as in this video but how about the bld room (at 3:30)?



Some photos of last year's event: http://toastyken.zenfolio.com/us-nationals-2012

BLD room will probably be set up similar to this http://toastyken.zenfolio.com/us-nationals-2012-day-1/h426fa612#h426fa612


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

WHY NO FEET PRIZES PLEASEEE.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WHY NO FEET PRIZES PLEASEEE.



I'M RIGHT ABOUT TO CRY RIGHT NOW AFTER PRACTICING HOURS A DAY DOING FEET! IT IS A HARD EVENT AND DESERVES SOME HONOR! PLEASE I BEG OF THIS TO BE CHANGED! EVEN IF THE WINNER GETS ONE PUZZLE AND $2!

EDIT: Now that I think about it, idc at all...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 30, 2013)

To be honest, if I won feet, I'd just frame the check and never cash it. Or the cash if that's the prize. If it is cash, I really hope they give the winner a two dollar bill.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> To be honest, if I won feet, I'd just frame the check and never cash it. Or the cash if that's the prize. If it is cash, I really hope they give the winner a two dollar bill.



I hope they pay all the winners in two-dollar bills.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 30, 2013)

I forgot that there is a pretty cool certificate and ceremony so I don't care about money. I don't think any kid really needs the money anyway.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 30, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I hope they pay all the winners in two-dollar bills.



Or puzzle banks solve the puzzle to receive the money like this one http://www.brilliantpuzzles.com/money_maze_puzzle_money_brainteaser.html


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 30, 2013)

Under the WCA puzzle regulations page, it says that puzzles with "raised pieces" are illegal. Does that include the ridged megaminx?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> Under the WCA puzzle regulations page, it says that puzzles with "raised pieces" are illegal. Does that include the ridged megaminx?


From the WCA forum:


Tim said:


> Megaminxes with Ridges: Dayan has recently started producing a Megaminx with ridges (see http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showt ... post784562). We have agreed that these puzzles do not violate any regulations. Therefore, the stickered version of this puzzle is legal for use in WCA competitions. The puzzles with multi-colored plastic, however, are not allowed.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> Under the WCA puzzle regulations page, it says that puzzles with "raised pieces" are illegal.



No it doesn't.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know if this has been brought up yet, but what do you all think the cutoff will be for 3x3 round 2/3/finals? other events?


----------



## Wassili (Jun 30, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up yet, but what do you all think the cutoff will be for 3x3 round 2/3/finals? other events?



Sub-11, or maybe even sub-10, who knows. Finals that is.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 30, 2013)

By the psych sheets, it looks like it'll be about 12.58/10.24/9.22. That (unscientifically) seems about right, since some people will improve and others won't reach their PBs. There's a ton of first-timers too, and while I don't think that many will be below even the first cutoff, I've seen the occasional first-timer be that fast.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2013)

I predict that the cutoff for getting into round 2 will be .1 second faster than whatever I do in the first round.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 1, 2013)

Dene said:


> Kit! Long time no see man. Remember that time I said I'd probably never see you again?? Who would have thought!



Whoa, missed this the first time. Long time, no see, indeed! Glad to see that you're going to be wrong


----------



## Anthony (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm unsure whether this has already been noted or not, but WC 2011 had *292 competitors* and WC 2009 had *327*.

We're approaching *600*. Tremendous.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 1, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I'm unsure whether this has already been noted or not, but WC 2011 had *292 competitors* and WC 2009 had *327*.
> 
> We're approaching *600*. Tremendous.



I did notice that we were approaching double the previous record


----------



## DistinctThought (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help, Sa967St



Stefan said:


> No it doesn't.



In one sense, you're right; I misquoted. The exact verbiage says that "*elevated* pieces" are disallowed, not "*raised* pieces." 
(https://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/, under puzzles, heading 3j)

Since the meaning is the same, though, I gotta say...if you're going to be rude, you should try to be right.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> In one sense, you're right; I misquoted. The exact verbiage says that "*elevated* pieces" are disallowed, not "*raised* pieces."
> (https://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/, under puzzles, heading 3j)



Here is 3j: 3j) Puzzles must be clean, and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damage, or other differences that distinguish any piece from a similar piece.

Read it carefully.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 1, 2013)

Last day to sign up!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> The exact verbiage says that "*elevated* pieces" are disallowed



No it doesn't.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 1, 2013)

I know I already mentioned that feet solving should have prizes. But I just want to say that you have to pay $15 (more expensive than all events) just to compete in it. It would be cool if WCA were to give back a small portion of this payout. Again, I don't really care myself, but many others might not be happy with this decision of paying $15 to compete in a no money prize event. WCA can keep it how it is, if they want.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I know I already mentioned that feet solving should have prizes. But I just want to say that you have to pay $15 (more expensive than all events) just to compete in it. It would be cool if WCA were to give back a small portion of this payout. Again, I don't really care myself, but many others might not be happy with this decision of paying $15 to compete in a no money prize event. WCA can keep it how it is, if they want.



Almost all smaller competitions have registration costs. And the vast majority of those do not give out anything other than a certificate. And most competitors at Worlds do not even expect to podium. I don't think anyone competes for the sole purpose of personal profit.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Almost all smaller competitions have registration costs. And the vast majority of those do not give out anything other than a certificate. And most competitors at Worlds do not even expect to podium. I don't think anyone competes for the sole purpose of personal profit.



*I* agree with you. I don't compete for money _at all_.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> In one sense, you're right; I misquoted. The exact verbiage says that "*elevated* pieces" are disallowed, not "*raised* pieces."
> (https://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/, under puzzles, heading 3j)
> 
> Since the meaning is the same, though, I gotta say...if you're going to be rude, you should try to be right.



First of all, you already acknowledged that I was right. Secondly, you're still misquoting the regulation by taking two words out of context and putting them into a different one, changing the meaning. That was my real point. So try again, this time reading the whole sentence of the regulation.

(Though yes, you using the wrong word and not telling us which regulation you meant made it harder to check and was annoying indeed. When you ask for help, try to be a bit helpful yourself.)


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> *I* agree with you.




Then what's the problem?


----------



## DistinctThought (Jul 1, 2013)

Dene said:


> Here is 3j: 3j) Puzzles must be clean, and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damage, or other differences that distinguish any piece from a similar piece.
> 
> Read it carefully.



I guess you're right, the elevated ridges on the megaminx are uniform, so no piece would be uniquely distinguishable. I misinterpreted the guideline. Thank you.



Stefan said:


> First of all, you already acknowledged that I was right. Secondly, you're still misquoting the regulation by taking two words out of context and putting them into a different one, changing the meaning. That was my real point. So try again, this time reading the whole sentence of the regulation.
> 
> (Though yes, you using the wrong word and not telling us which regulation you meant made it harder to check and was annoying indeed. When you ask for help, try to be a bit helpful yourself.)



You are right, my misinterpretation coupled with my lack of citation and inability to properly represent my misunderstanding was foolish. Please accept my sincere apology, as an argument on this thread would extinguish some of the excitement it should foster. I openly admit that I was wrong and bow to your expertise.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> You are right, my misinterpretation coupled with my lack of citation and inability to properly represent my misunderstanding was foolish. Please accept my sincere apology, as an argument on this thread would extinguish some of the excitement it should foster. I openly admit that I was wrong and bow to your expertise.



Nice apology. I sincerely mean that.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> I misinterpreted the guideline.



Just a little one: Not the guideline but the regulation (we do have "guidelines").


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Almost all smaller competitions have registration costs. And the vast majority of those do not give out anything other than a certificate. And most competitors at Worlds do not even expect to podium. I don't think anyone competes for the sole purpose of personal profit.



Don't you find it a bit strange that the event that charges the most by far to complete *3* solves, gets no prize?

PS: I don't really care about it, I just find it weird.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know if this has been asked, but if I want to help with scrambling, is there a volunteer sheet?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> I don't know if this has been asked, but if I want to help with scrambling, is there a volunteer sheet?



Thanks, but our staff is all set at this point. If you're interested in helping at future US Nationals, contact a WCA Delegate for information.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Thanks, but our staff is all set at this point. If you're interested in helping at future US Nationals, contact a WCA Delegate for information.



Oh okay, that's cool.

EDIT: Also, if I want to remove an event from my registered events, who do I contact?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> Oh okay, that's cool.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if I want to remove an event from my registered events, who do I contact?



There's a contact form on the website. You can fill that out.


----------



## ZalEw (Jul 2, 2013)

what the hell is wrong with those awards... it's like.. nothing


----------



## Tyson (Jul 2, 2013)

ZalEw said:


> what the hell is wrong with those awards... it's like.. nothing



The prize money for the awards is already being supplemented from registration fees raised from local WCA competitions in the United States. Simply said, these are the level of awards we can offer with the sponsorship that we have received.

In order to provide prizes on the level of previous World Championships, we would either need help from the major toy distributors in the United States, or would have to significantly increase registration fees.

It has been an already difficult effort for us, as we are not receiving any money from the toy distributors in the United States. I don't know about the budget for WC 2011, but WC 2009 had a budget maybe four times larger than ours. And WC 2007 had a budget six or seven times larger than ours.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyson said:


> The prize money for the awards is already being supplemented from registration fees raised from local WCA competitions in the United States. Simply said, these are the level of awards we can offer with the sponsorship that we have received.
> 
> In order to provide prizes on the level of previous World Championships, we would either need help from the major toy distributors in the United States, or would have to significantly increase registration fees.
> 
> It has been an already difficult effort for us, as we are not receiving any money from the toy distributors in the United States. I don't know about the budget for WC 2011, but WC 2009 had a budget maybe four times larger than ours. And WC 2007 had a budget six or seven times larger than ours.


Sounds like you have a very tough job with so many more competitors but so few sponsoring. That is not what a WC should be like 
Still, I dislike the way feet is treated


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2013)

DistinctThought said:


> You are right, my misinterpretation coupled with my lack of citation and inability to properly represent my misunderstanding was foolish. Please accept my sincere apology, as an argument on this thread would extinguish some of the excitement it should foster. I openly admit that I was wrong and bow to your expertise.


And that, my fellow internet, is how it should be done!


----------



## Bob (Jul 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Don't you find it a bit strange that the event that charges the most by far to complete *3* solves, gets no prize?



Just be glad I didn't get my way.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bob said:


> Just be glad I didn't get my way.



Your way?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 3, 2013)

Bob said:


> Just be glad I didn't get my way.



Feet podium would have probably had to pay you. xD


----------



## Bob (Jul 3, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Your way?


The event would not be held. I hate that event.


----------



## shelley (Jul 3, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Feet podium would have probably had to pay you. xD



I was just going to say not run feet at all, but that's almost better.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Feet podium would have probably had to pay you. xD



They already do, technically. It had a relatively high registration fee, with no prize


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 3, 2013)

There's a basic problem here, the WCA is dominated by young people and youth simply doesn't understand how money works. It's not that the amount of money you need for prizes is a large amount, it's that you don't know anything about money and so are inept at obtaining it. For that knowledge you need to look to age.

It's a sad fact of human life that young people have faster reactions but less money than old people. In addition, old people have more responsibilities and most of them don't have the time needed for sufficient practice. The result is that the awards are dominated by young people.

If you want the old people to donate prize money for your contests you need to take it upon yourselves to arrange the contests in ways that are more attractive to old people. Then you should simply ask people to donate prize money. Old people have more money than they need. I've donated it before. The Cube Kingdom 2013 contest in Seattle had over $200 donated, most of it by slow cubers. There are two ways to do make the old folks happy:

(1) You need to keep records by age so that old people can compete against other old people. This was never actually done, but recently the "age vs speed" graphs at the WCA were taken down. If you didn't see the discussion on the "Odd WCA Stats/ Stats request" thread, it starts around here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-request-Thread/page150&highlight=statistics

(2) You need to allow competitors to be able to obtain an average even though their first solve wasn't very fast. In particular, you need to adjust the cuts so that old people (and young people, and people in other special cases) can obtain WCA averages.

WCA contests should not be about "who is fastest". They should be about "how fast are you." The purpose should be more to support cubing in the general public and less to support cubing among a very small number of very fast solvers.

There have been some people here complaining that there aren't any cash prizes for the "with feet" contest. That's easy enough to fix. Let me show you how it's done:

I pledge $100 for 1st place for 3x3 with feet.

There now, was that so hard? Why didn't the people complaining about it donate the money themselves?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I pledge $100 for 1st place for 3x3 with feet.



I pledge $50 for 2nd place for 3x3 with feet.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> There's a basic problem here, the WCA is dominated by young people and youth simply doesn't understand how money works. It's not that the amount of money you need for prizes is a large amount, it's that you don't know anything about money and so are inept at obtaining it. For that knowledge you need to look to age.
> 
> It's a sad fact of human life that young people have faster reactions but less money than old people. In addition, old people have more responsibilities and most of them don't have the time needed for sufficient practice. The result is that the awards are dominated by young people.
> 
> ...



Visionary, and he puts his money where his mouth is which is greatly appreciated. This was enlightening


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2013)

That settles it, I'm practising feet again. 

Up for a rematch, Mr. Hughey?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2013)

Dene said:


> That settles it, I'm practising feet again.
> 
> Up for a rematch, Mr. Hughey?


You can't mention a rematch with Mike without embedding a certain video (hint: boxing gloves)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 3, 2013)

Dene said:


> That settles it, I'm practising feet again.



Aaaaand there goes my chance for feet OcR.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks sooo much to the guys who are willing to donate! That means a lot! It's a race to see who will pledge for third...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2013)

Dene said:


> That settles it, I'm practising feet again.
> 
> Up for a rematch, Mr. Hughey?



Heh, I'm terrible at feet in competition for some reason. Probably largely because of the difference in surface, but I also seem to have more trouble seeing the cube in competition than at home for some reason.

Still, sure, I'm up for the rematch (although I think you'll probably kill me).

AvG's obligatory video:


Spoiler










Spoiler



Yes, the music is the funniest part.






A comment about my promise - I'll be happy to give the cash to the organizers if that's what they want to do; if they don't, if you come in second and you see me before you leave the awards ceremony, I'll give it to you myself. Must be present to receive the award - I won't mail it or otherwise deliver it after the competition. And I will not go to the bank myself and convert it to $2 bills (if the organizers want it converted to $2 bills, they have to do it themselves); the only way I will give it in $2 bills is in the unlikely event that I actually win a cash prize first so I can pay out from it.

Oh, and while we're at promises, I can't remember who I promised a cookie several years ago - I know there were at least a couple of people. If you're going to come to WC and I owe you a cookie (or two), please remind me so I can fulfill my obligation. 

I'm really looking forward to WC.


----------



## Henrik (Jul 3, 2013)

Sure I will pledge 25$ for the 3rd place in feet!

So I guess the podium prizes are as follows:
1st: 100$ (Carl)
2nd: 50$ (Mike)
3rd: 25$ (Henrik)

I will give mine to the 3rd place right after the ceremony!


----------



## shelley (Jul 3, 2013)

People who wish to donate to our event or pledge money for cash prizes can now do so at http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/index.php#donate

Please note that while we will do our best to honor cash prize pledges, the awarding of prizes will ultimately be at the organizers' discretion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2013)

shelley said:


> People who wish to donate to our event or pledge money for cash prizes can now do so at http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/index.php#donate
> 
> Please note that while we will do our best to honor cash prize pledges, the awarding of prizes will ultimately be at the organizers' discretion.



Nice, but this warning makes me wonder if we shouldn't withhold our prizes to award them privately. I know there are some among the organizers (cough*Bob*cough) who would do anything they can to prevent feet from getting awards.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Henrik said:


> Sure I will pledge 25$ for the 3rd place in feet!
> 
> So I guess the podium prizes are as follows:
> 1st: 100$ (Carl)
> ...



That's really nice of you to give money to an event that you will obviously podium in! Thanks to Carl, Mike, and you!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> That's really nice of you to give money to an event that you will obviously podium in! Thanks to Carl, Mike, and you!



Is he wrong to support an event he likes?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is he wrong to support an event he likes?



That's true! But on the other hand he probably would've been just fine with getting the $100 and not giving any money away. Also, donating motivates others to practice and possibly get fast. I dunno haha xD


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 3, 2013)

I heard recently that a "world championship" texting competition had prize money of $100,000 for the fastest texter. Life's just not fair.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> That's true! But on the other hand he probably would've been just fine with getting the $100 and not giving any money away. Also, donating motivates others to practice and possibly get fast. I dunno.





fazdad said:


> I heard recently that a "world championship" texting competition had prize money of $100,000 for the fastest texter. Life's just not fair.



That's a rather greedy stance you both are taking. I don't think anyone who solves cubes competitively is in it for a cash prize primarily. I've always seen the competition setting as a community-enriching environment from a competitor's standpoint.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> That's a rather greedy stance you both are taking. I don't think anyone who solves cubes competitively is in it for a cash prize primarily. I've always seen the competition setting as a community-enriching environment from a competitor's standpoint.



I'm not going for money, I'm saying it's awesome that other people aren't that greedy. ;D


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 3, 2013)

fazdad said:


> I heard recently that a "world championship" texting competition had prize money of $100,000 for the fastest texter. Life's just not fair.



Well, it looks like faz has gotten a new hobby because the only reason why he solves cubes is for the money, right?!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> That's a rather greedy stance you both are taking. I don't think anyone who solves cubes competitively is in it for a cash prize primarily. I've always seen the competition setting as a community-enriching environment from a competitor's standpoint.



Fazdad's statement was greedy? I guess you don't like being rewarded for hard work.

Edit: And even though cubing is a hobby that we all do for fun, I'd still consider years of cubing to become one of the fastest in the world "hard work."


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

fazdad said:


> I heard recently that a "world championship" texting competition had prize money of $100,000 for the fastest texter. Life's just not fair.



I wonder how hard it will be for the people who don't know English or don't have an English keybord on there phones.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 4, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I wonder how hard it will be for the people who don't know English or don't have an English keybord on there phones.



Well, yeah, so that's just a cell phone provider or some marketing group that's been paid to put on that promotion.

And regarding the donation for the cash prizes, for all donations to the cash prizes, we will simply update that amount on the webpage and we the organizers will award the cash on the stage in $2 bills.

Due to logistics concerns though, if a bunch of people start donating $3 for random prizes, I don't really want to be crediting everyone who donated. So you can collect your recognition here, but we will give out the cash prizes on stage with the award if you donate the prize via the donate button. This applies to all events.


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Heh, I'm terrible at feet in competition for some reason. Probably largely because of the difference in surface, but I also seem to have more trouble seeing the cube in competition than at home for some reason.
> 
> Still, sure, I'm up for the rematch (although I think you'll probably kill me).



Actually I was mainly just joking >.< . I haven't done a feet solve in many years... I didn't even register for it and it's too late now. Maybe we can have an unofficial race


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dene said:


> Actually I was mainly just joking >.< . I haven't done a feet solve in many years... I didn't even register for it and it's too late now. Maybe we can have an unofficial race



OcR ottozing? xD


----------



## ottozing (Jul 4, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OcR ottozing? xD



Looks like it now 

Then again, I could DNF :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Looks like it now
> 
> Then again, I could DNF :/



Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 4, 2013)

Heats are posted:

http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/heats.php


----------



## Mikel (Jul 4, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Heats are posted:
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/heats.php



I couldn't have got placed in a better 3x3 heat. Feliks Zemdegs, Rowe Hessler, Dan Cohen, and Ryan Westhoff. There are some superb solves in Heat 8.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 4, 2013)

Noob question: Are you allowed to be in the competition room before its time for your heat to be solving?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 4, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> That's a rather greedy stance you both are taking. I don't think anyone who solves cubes competitively is in it for a cash prize primarily. I've always seen the competition setting as a community-enriching environment from a competitor's standpoint.


When did I say, or imply, that competitors are in it for the prizemoney? I was just wondering why texting as a skill commands more prizemoney than cubing.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Noob question: Are you allowed to be in the competition room before its time for your heat to be solving?



I would assume so, since it's different scrambles


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 4, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Heats are posted:
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/heats.php



Just went through all my heats! Got so excited for Worlds!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 5, 2013)

Omgomgomg

(Lemme go practice for a couple hundred hours)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 5, 2013)

Is there anyone who would be able to pick up 4 of us UK Cubers from the Airport on the 24th (Wed before worlds)? If not, how should we get to the hotel.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Is there anyone who would be able to pick up 4 of us UK Cubers from the Airport on the 24th (Wed before worlds)? If not, how should we get to the hotel.



Come on, you don't want to go for a pleasant 5 mile walk in the nice desert weather?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 5, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Is there anyone who would be able to pick up 4 of us UK Cubers from the Airport on the 24th (Wed before worlds)? If not, how should we get to the hotel.



There's a $7+tip shuttle to all of the major hotels, including the riviera. (I think it was 7)


----------



## Mikel (Jul 5, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Is there anyone who would be able to pick up 4 of us UK Cubers from the Airport on the 24th (Wed before worlds)? If not, how should we get to the hotel.


Taxi?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 5, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> There's a $7+tip shuttle to all of the major hotels, including the riviera. (I think it was 7)



4 people splitting a taxi should be cheaper... about $20 total for that taxi ride.

And skill required is not correlated with prize money. Prize money is a function of who wants to put up the money. Dan Dzoan recently won $15,000 solving a cube in San Francisco Union Square for a Smart Food marketing event...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Tyson!


----------



## shelley (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice, but this warning makes me wonder if we shouldn't withhold our prizes to award them privately. I know there are some among the organizers (cough*Bob*cough) who would do anything they can to prevent feet from getting awards.



That's really just to cover our ass, considering how an irate parent threatened to sue us over our awarding of certain unofficial prizes last year. We don't want to commit ourselves to potentially unreasonable demands. If it's something reasonable like podium prize for an official event, we're fine with that.


----------



## Julian (Jul 8, 2013)

Will the American who finishes highest in each event be considered American champion?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2013)

Julian said:


> Will the American who finishes highest in each event be considered American champion?



I would assume so, just like at Nats


----------



## Veerexx (Jul 9, 2013)

Is cubecast hosting this? Has it been confirmed?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 9, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Is cubecast hosting this? Has it been confirmed?



Yep. See this thread for more information: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ive-Cubecast-And-Or-Video-Feed-at-Worlds-2013


----------



## Veerexx (Jul 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yep. See this thread for more information: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ive-Cubecast-And-Or-Video-Feed-at-Worlds-2013



Awesome!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jul 9, 2013)

This question may have been asked a dozen times, but which events can be generally assumed to be available at the door?

I am planning on going, but I apparently missed the online cut off date. So it would really suck to go all the way to Las Vegas and not be able to compete at all. Though just seeing some people compete would be an awesome experience.

Thanks


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 9, 2013)

There are some events that I didn't register for online, can I still sign up for them at the door? (Namely 6x6 and 7x7)


----------



## shelley (Jul 9, 2013)

Robocopter87 said:


> This question may have been asked a dozen times, but which events can be generally assumed to be available at the door?
> 
> I am planning on going, but I apparently missed the online cut off date. So it would really suck to go all the way to Las Vegas and not be able to compete at all. Though just seeing some people compete would be an awesome experience.
> 
> Thanks



3x3 speedsolve will be available for everyone.

We have not had to turn people away at previous US Nationals, though as this will be a much bigger competition we can't guarantee anything besides 3x3. Expect limited spaces for events that require more overhead to run, e.g. FMC, long blind events and the bigger cubes. Register early to make sure you have better chances at getting into everything you want.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you muchness.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 10, 2013)

Julian said:


> Will the American who finishes highest in each event be considered American champion?





theZcuber said:


> I would assume so, just like at Nats



I don't see anywhere on the Worlds web site or on CubingUSA saying this competition will be determining any U.S. championship titles. So I would think the only thing that one can assume is that it is NOT. It should have been announced if it were.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is it so hot in Las Vegas? (just checked the weather forecast...)


----------



## Tyson (Jul 10, 2013)

cuBerBruce said:


> I don't see anywhere on the Worlds web site or on CubingUSA saying this competition will be determining any U.S. championship titles. So I would think the only thing that one can assume is that it is NOT. It should have been announced if it were.



Might as well... we could announce this. But I don't really think anyone is organizing US 2013 this year and I don't want to skip it.

We're trying to order plaques for top US competitors, but I don't know if we were successful.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 10, 2013)

Odder said:


> Why is it so hot in Las Vegas? (just checked the weather forecast...)


Las Vegas is in the desert. Deserts don't have any trees to hold moisture in the soil and allow evaporation. The soil just absorbs the heat and reflects it back up. The lack of vegetation is caused by sparse rain
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101107064856AASCfbD


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 10, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Las Vegas is in the desert. Deserts don't have any trees ...



LOL..


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm a bit sad and angry at myself.

I was asked by my mom if I wanted to go to Worlds months.

I said nah because I was into Minecraft (a video game) instead of cubing.

Now I have made a hobby change back into cubing I feel left out. 

Oh well I guess I'm going to England instead at least which partially makes up for it.


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Las Vegas is in the desert. Deserts don't have any trees to hold moisture in the soil and allow evaporation. The soil just absorbs the heat and reflects it back up. The lack of vegetation is caused by sparse rain
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101107064856AASCfbD



Lol, yes. A very scientific way to explain it. 

Basically, there is no reason for human beings to be living where Las Vegas is. It is always this hot in the summer and it will be absolutely brutal to be outside for much time for many people. Be prepared.

Thankfully, the hotel and venue are one in the same, like with WC 2011, so you can greatly reduce the amount of time you need to be outside. Theoretically, if you were super boring, you could spend the whole weekend inside.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kian said:


> Lol, yes. A very scientific way to explain it.
> 
> Basically, there is no reason for human beings to be living where Las Vegas is. It is always this hot in the summer and it will be absolutely brutal to be outside for much time for many people. Be prepared.
> 
> Thankfully, the hotel and venue are one in the same, like with WC 2011, so you can greatly reduce the amount of time you need to be outside. Theoretically, if you were super boring, you could spend the whole weekend inside.



That's what I did for Nats 2012. lol. I plan to be less boring this year.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 10, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> I'm a bit sad and angry at myself.
> 
> I was asked by my mom if I wanted to go to Worlds months.
> 
> ...



Going to England for vacation is not something to complain about. 

For those of you willing to brave the summer heat, Red Rock Canyon is absolutely gorgeous and well worth a visit. Also, if there any climbers, there's some incredibly great climbing and bouldering just a short drive from the strip. It'll be too hot for ideal climbing conditions, but it's worth checking out. If the strip isn't your thing (I personally am not a fan at all), those are a couple suggestions.

http://www.redrockcanyonlv.org/


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 10, 2013)

It's hot but it's usually a dry heat and it usually gets cool again at night. The lowest recorded temperature in winter is -13C = 8F. And if you're staying at a hotel you're not going to see much of the weather.

I sent $100 into the "donate" thing and specified "first place for the 3x3 feet" so we should be good to go with at least one prize. But all in all, given the high temperatures in the area, I'd just as soon not have to smell that competition.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Going to England for vacation is not something to complain about.
> 
> For those of you willing to brave the summer heat, Red Rock Canyon is absolutely gorgeous and well worth a visit. Also, if there any climbers, there's some incredibly great climbing and bouldering just a short drive from the strip. It'll be too hot for ideal climbing conditions, but it's worth checking out. If the strip isn't your thing (I personally am not a fan at all), those are a couple suggestions.
> 
> http://www.redrockcanyonlv.org/



Heat? In England? Get a life boat ready more like.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Heat? In England? Get a life boat ready more like.



He's talking about Vegas.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Heat? In England? Get a life boat ready more like.



He was talking about in Vegas

It hit 28 celsius where I live the other day o.o

Andy Murray FTW


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh sorry. I through he was on about England cos he mentioned it just before the description.

What kind of temperature does it get to in Vegas? In Celsius plz.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Oh sorry. I through he was on about England cos he mentioned it just before the description.
> 
> What kind of temperature does it get to in Vegas? In Celsius plz.



45 is normalish.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 45 is normalish.



Wat. I was in china and it was like 38 and I through that was bad. Don't this sort of temperature kill people? Didn't 50 Celsius killed some ppl in Pakistan once?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tyson said:


> Might as well... we could announce this. But I don't really think anyone is organizing US 2013 this year and I don't want to skip it.
> 
> We're trying to order plaques for top US competitors, but I don't know if we were successful.



For FEET even? Boo-yah!


----------



## shelley (Jul 10, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Going to England for vacation is not something to complain about.
> 
> For those of you willing to brave the summer heat, Red Rock Canyon is absolutely gorgeous and well worth a visit. Also, if there any climbers, there's some incredibly great climbing and bouldering just a short drive from the strip. It'll be too hot for ideal climbing conditions, but it's worth checking out. If the strip isn't your thing (I personally am not a fan at all), those are a couple suggestions.
> 
> http://www.redrockcanyonlv.org/



Daniel Hayes and I spent a few days after last year's competition climbing at Red Rock. It's definitely not the best time of year for that, but we made it bearable by going out at 6am, climbing in shaded areas and finishing at noon when there was no more shade. Also, copious amounts of water.

If you're not into climbing you can also drive the scenic loop through the park and enjoy the views from the comfort of an air conditioned vehicle.



KongShou said:


> Wat. I was in china and it was like 38 and I through that was bad. Don't this sort of temperature kill people? Didn't 50 Celsius killed some ppl in Pakistan once?



Yes, people can die in that sort of heat. Luckily, buildings (where you'll be spending most or even all of your time) have central air conditioning.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Wat. I was in china and it was like 38 and I through that was bad. Don't this sort of temperature kill people? Didn't 50 Celsius killed some ppl in Pakistan once?



It would kill someone only if they don't know how to survive in a desert You always need water to survive a desert. If you don't drink water every half hour in that kind of Temperature you will get dehydrated. Also you would need to be in the shade allot to prevent heatstrokes. All this I learned from being a Boy Scout.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Wat. I was in china and it was like 38 and I through that was bad.



Las Vegas is incredibly dry, so it doesn't feel quite so hot and uncomfortable compared similar temps in a humid environment. Still insanely hot though.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 10, 2013)

Yo. Being from Arizona, I feel like I have some credentials on this. If you don't want to be hot and thirsty in the desert, 

DON'T GO OUTSIDE.

Seriously. It gets to the point where doing fun stuff isn't even worth it anymore.

Also, protip. Bring plenty of sunscreen. Melanoma will kind of ruin Worlds for you.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 10, 2013)

> Going to England for vacation is not something to complain about.


 You're right, and I wasn't quite complaining about going to England, I meant to say that I felt left out not going to Worlds when I had the opportunity to (edited my post just now).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 10, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Yo. Being from Arizona, I feel like I have some credentials on this. If you don't want to be hot and thirsty in the desert,
> 
> DON'T GO OUTSIDE.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'm already going to multiple shows though. xD


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 10, 2013)

Las Vegas is sufficiently dry that in some places they spray water as a mist a few feet above the sidewalks. Let me see if I can get a photo... Ah, here's a website that sells them:
http://www.alloutcool.com/misting-system.html

View attachment 2964

These sorts of things only work in very dry areas. Most people have "swamp coolers = evaporative coolers" rather than "air conditioners". Swamp coolers work by evaporating water into the air stream.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Jul 10, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> It's hot but it's usually a dry heat and it usually gets cool again at night. The lowest recorded temperature in winter is -13C = 8F



The winter part is pretty irrelevant, and it is usually still it the 80s or 90s at night. That might seem cool to some people, but here in Wisconsin, I stay inside if it's over 85.


----------



## Kian (Jul 11, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> It's hot but it's usually a dry heat and it usually gets cool again at night. The lowest recorded temperature in winter is -13C = 8F. And if you're staying at a hotel you're not going to see much of the weather.
> 
> I sent $100 into the "donate" thing and specified "first place for the 3x3 feet" so we should be good to go with at least one prize. But all in all, given the high temperatures in the area, I'd just as soon not have to smell that competition.



Yeah, it does get cold in the winter at night, but it really doesn't get remotely cool at night in the summer. Last year it was 95+ at midnight often. It's going to be disgusting. It's going to be really, really hot even though it won't be humid. For a lot of people it may be the hottest outdoor temperature they've ever felt. Everyone should be prepared for this.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 11, 2013)

Another weird thing about this place. You get strange results when googling for local businesses. Example:

https://privatelee.qrobe.it/search/?q=Las+Vegas+carbon+14+dating+service&s=sbv2

The hits are either companies that aren't in Las Vegas, or they're in Las Vegas but not the kind of business you wanted.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 11, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Another weird thing about this place. You get strange results when googling for local businesses. Example:
> 
> https://privatelee.qrobe.it/search/?q=Las+Vegas+carbon+14+dating+service&s=sbv2
> 
> The hits are either companies that aren't in Las Vegas, or they're in Las Vegas but not the kind of business you wanted.



Lol gotta love Search Engine Optimization! If you google it, you get much better results.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 11, 2013)

Today was beautifully cloudy. This kept the temperatures down. We did some work on the roof. This is an afternoon view towards the strip from south Las Vegas:
View attachment 2965

If you look really carefully, you'll see why it is that we get really good cell phone reception.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jul 11, 2013)

yoshinator, we kinda had the same question, and here was shelley's answer.



shelley said:


> 3x3 speedsolve will be available for everyone.
> 
> We have not had to turn people away at previous US Nationals, though as this will be a much bigger competition we can't guarantee anything besides 3x3. Expect limited spaces for events that require more overhead to run, e.g. FMC, long blind events and the bigger cubes. Register early to make sure you have better chances at getting into everything you want.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 19, 2013)

One week left!

On Sunday morning, we'll have an unofficial "consolation round" in 3x3 for all competitors who didn't make the second round. We think it will be very hard to make it to even the second round, so this will give everyone another chance at getting some good times.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 19, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> One week left!
> 
> On Sunday morning, we'll have an unofficial "consolation round" in 3x3 for all competitors who didn't make the second round. We think it will be very hard to make it to even the second round, so this will give everyone another chance at getting some good times.



So we can't bring back the B Finals to make those solves official?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> So we can't bring back the B Finals to make those solves official?



I think they are official.


> ...so this will give everyone another chance at getting some good times.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 19, 2013)

Tim called it an unofficial consolation round though, so that makes me believe it won't actually count. Unless it's unofficial in the sense that you can't advance any further, but you can get real times.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think they are *official*.





Tim Reynolds said:


> One week left!
> 
> On Sunday morning, we'll have an *unofficial* "consolation round" in 3x3 for all competitors who didn't make the second round. We think it will be very hard to make it to even the second round, so this will give everyone another chance at getting some good times.



Nope.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 19, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> On Sunday morning, we'll have an unofficial "consolation round" in 3x3 for all competitors who didn't make the second round. We think it will be very hard to make it to even the second round, so this will give everyone another chance at getting some good times.



Thx Tim! That's a very good idea!


----------



## ahmfast1 (Jul 19, 2013)

How can i watch this Worlds live ? a google+ hangout or something like that?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 19, 2013)

ahmfast1 said:


> How can i watch this Worlds live ? a google+ hangout or something like that?



I think Cubecast Is doing something like that.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 19, 2013)

ahmfast1 said:


> How can i watch this Worlds live ? a google+ hangout or something like that?



Cubecast will be doing a live stream, we'll post the details in a couple of days once we have it sorted out.

By the way, if anyone has any camera equipment that they're happy with us using, or things like USB cable extenders for webcams, can you please contact me by PM.


----------



## Kian (Jul 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I think they are official.



The consolation round will not be official.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

Kian said:


> The consolation round will not be official.



Well, if we're going to do them anyway, why not record them?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> We think it will be very hard to make it to even the second round, so [the consolation round] will give everyone another chance at getting some good times.



Or alternatively, you could let more people into the second round


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Or alternatively, you could let more people into the second round



2nd


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 20, 2013)

Could someone please advise on tipping etiquette in Las Vegas? How much should one give to the taxi driver, porter, hotel housekeeper, barman, restaurant...


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, if we're going to do them anyway, why not record them?



Because there are WCA Regulations we need to follow?!

I go with Stefan though that enlarging the second round would make more sense. I personally won't bother with doing some unofficial 3x3x3 solves if I miss the second round. I don't care too much though.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 20, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Could someone please advise on tipping etiquette in Las Vegas? How much should one give to the taxi driver, porter, hotel housekeeper, barman, restaurant...



If someone is serving you food at a bar or restaurant, the rule of thumb is to leave any where from a 15-20% tip. Housekeepers and such you really only need to give a few dollars if you're feeling generous.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 20, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Could someone please advise on tipping etiquette in Las Vegas? How much should one give to the taxi driver, porter, hotel housekeeper, barman, restaurant...



Taxi driver: 15% (unless they're horrible at driving)
Porter: $1/bag, at least $5
Housekeeper: a couple dollars
Barman: 15%
Restaurant: 15%, more or less depending on service


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Or alternatively, you could let more people into the second round



I agree. I don't think it would be too much time consuming to add ~25 or more people in. Obviously if they are already squeezing the schedule then I can understand that they can't. 

I am obviously influenced by the fact that I am borderline to making it in 2nd round.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I don't think it would be too much time consuming to add ~25 or more people in.



25 more people? The consolation round looks like 3.5 hours.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> 25 more people? The consolation round looks like 3.5 hours.



Depends on there solve times.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Depends on there solve times.



How about look up the numbers before you're talking total nonsense?
Have you really learned nothing from your "Vegas isn't hot" story?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> 25 more people? The consolation round looks like 3.5 hours.



Dang  I didn't see the schedule change!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 20, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Could someone please advise on tipping etiquette in Las Vegas? How much should one give to the taxi driver, porter, hotel housekeeper, barman, restaurant...



Bar/Restaurant: it is said 18%. Usually just like 15-20% depending on quality of service. 
Hotel housekeeper: like $2-3
Taxi driver: idk. Like 15% or so. Depends on length of ride.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Because there are WCA Regulations we need to follow?!



Is the main limitation on the consolation round recording solves officially the fact that we need to advance to "earn" another average? With all of the delegates and judges I can't think of any other reason. If this is true, I understand and still very much appreciate the consolation option. But I wonder if it could be possible to call the round a separate event altogether and call it "World Championship Consolation Round" and have participants sign up and register as usual. I know it's late to organize something like this for this year but it's an idea.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 20, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Is the main limitation on the consolation round recording solves officially the fact that we need to advance to "earn" another average? With all of the delegates and judges I can't think of any other reason. If this is true, I understand and still very much appreciate the consolation option. But I wonder if it could be possible to call the round a separate event altogether and call it "World Championship Consolation Round" and have participants sign up and register as usual. I know it's late to organize something like this for this year but it's an idea.



The main limitation is staff resourcing. By having an unofficial competition, we can take something that was thought of with a few weeks to go and ask a WCA delegate or two to just run this without worrying about the operations. If things go inefficiently, it's not a worry for us. If people cheat, it's again not a worry for us, and we can spend our staff on the actual competition going on.

With about 72 hours before some of us leave for Vegas, none of the organizers are going to spend resource cycles to properly resource an idea which is at most one month old.


----------



## hcfong (Jul 20, 2013)

This may be a completely stupid idea and perhaps too late to implement, but I think it would work out. Instead of an unofficial consolation round, there could be an official competition with just 1 round of 3x3 running parallel to the main competition. In that way, those who didn't make it to the second round, can still do an official average. The room is there, the equipment is there and looking through the psych sheet, there are enough delegates who are unlikely to make it to the second round and who could act as delegates for this parallel competition. Much of the logistics is already done, so organisation wise, it's not that much work on top of what has already been done. It's mainly an admin matter. As far as I know, there is nothing in the WCA Regulations, which prohibits multiple competitions happening in one venue at the same time.

But as I said, it might be completely stupid but it's an idea.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

hcfong said:


> This may be a completely stupid idea and perhaps too late to implement, but I think it would work out. Instead of an unofficial consolation round, there could be an official competition with just 1 round of 3x3 running parallel to the main competition. In that way, those who didn't make it to the second round, can still do an official average. The room is there, the equipment is there and looking through the psych sheet, there are enough delegates who are unlikely to make it to the second round and who could act as delegates for this parallel competition. Much of the logistics is already done, so organisation wise, it's not that much work on top of what has already been done. It's mainly an admin matter. As far as I know, there is nothing in the WCA Regulations, which prohibits multiple competitions happening in one venue at the same time.
> 
> But as I said, it might be completely stupid but it's an idea.



See Tyson's post.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think hcfong's post and Tyson's post contradict each other. Tyson said there was not enough staff to run it as part of the official Worlds 2013 competition, but if it's a comp distinct from Worlds 2013, that's another story.

But I don't think running a separate official comp is possible anyway because of rule 8a4; it will happen in less than two weeks, it's now too late to announce it.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tyson said:


> The main limitation is staff resourcing. By having an unofficial competition, we can take something that was thought of with a few weeks to go and ask a WCA delegate or two to just run this without worrying about the operations. If things go inefficiently, it's not a worry for us. If people cheat, it's again not a worry for us, and we can spend our staff on the actual competition going on.
> 
> With about 72 hours before some of us leave for Vegas, none of the organizers are going to spend resource cycles to properly resource an idea which is at most one month old.



Like I said, late for this year. Makes sense. I'm still happy we will get another round I don't get many competitions nearby.


----------



## Kian (Jul 20, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Could someone please advise on tipping etiquette in Las Vegas? How much should one give to the taxi driver, porter, hotel housekeeper, barman, restaurant...



Taxi- 10-15%
Porter- $1 a bag
Housekeeper- $2 a night
Bartender- $1 -$2 a drink. Maybe a $1 for a beer and $2 if he/she is making you something
Restaurant- 15% minimum, usually 18%-20% depending on service.

These are rough estimates and what is generally expected in the United States. Not tipping a waiter/waitress would be in very poor form, as they earn their living almost entirely on tips. They are not subject to the minimum wage other occupations are.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jul 20, 2013)

Kian said:


> Taxi- 10-15%
> Porter- $1 a bag
> Housekeeper- $2 a night
> Bartender- $1 -$2 a drink. Maybe a $1 for a beer and $2 if he/she is making you something
> ...



These are about accurate, with each situation depending on attitude, service, amount of work, etc. I've left some hotel rooms completely obliterated after some stays, and I'm inclined to leave way more for the staff than usual. As a server in Los Angeles, I actually do make minimum wage, but my two week, ~50hr paychecks come out to about 40$, as I'm taxed heavily on what the IRS assumes I'm making in gratuities based off of restaurant sales and after tipping out the rest of the service staff, i.e. busser, runner, host, bartender, barista, expo, etc. 

That was a lot, of commas. 

This is my first post in years.

I'm pretty excited about Worlds. I should probably start practicing soon. Haven't touched a cube in months.

Is anyone planning to gamble away more than they should and drink all the beer they can find? Cause I'm almost prepared to do that. Craps tables and relative poverty, here I come.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 20, 2013)

This might have been asked before but will we be using gen 2 or gen 3 stackmats?


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> This might have been asked before but will we be using gen 2 or gen 3 stackmats?



Neither.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

Bob said:


> Neither.



Does that mean "Pro" timers?

edit: WAIT NO, I GOT IT. SPEEDSTACKS ARE RELEASING NEW SPECIAL CUBING TIMERS AND THEY'VE DECIDED TO UNVEIL THEM AT WORLDS!
so that we'll get some bugs for sure and can test them out properly

edit2: inb4 this post gets deleted cause speedstacks want surprise.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jul 20, 2013)

are the new speedstacks pro "cubing" timers going to be used?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 20, 2013)

Bad news: we're decreasing the size of the 3x3 consolation round.

Good news: because 72 more people are making 3x3 round 2. See http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/events.php for that change as well as a few other increases.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 20, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Bad news: we're decreasing the size of the 3x3 consolation round.
> 
> Good news: because 72 more people are making 3x3 round 2. See http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/events.php for that change as well as a few other increases.



Awesome!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Good news: because 72 more people are making 3x3 round 2.



I expect those 72 people to buy me a beer.



Spoiler



Really, I do.


Spoiler



Cause I should be among them and at some point will probably buy myself one, and cause I said "a" beer, not 72.


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I expect those 72 people to buy me a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how hard it'd be to do a 5BLD solve after 72 beers.



Spoiler



considering you'd most likely be dead by then, I'd say pretty difficult.


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2013)

Ugh tipping... How are you supposed to know if you're meant to tip someone or not? What if I want to take my own bags? Do you tip the receptionist? How do you tip the housekeeper if you never see them?


----------



## Julian (Jul 20, 2013)

Dene, look at the previous page.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ugh tipping... How are you supposed to know if you're meant to tip someone or not? What if I want to take my own bags? Do you tip the receptionist? How do you tip the housekeeper if you never see them?



If you're taking your own bags, no tip necessary. For housekeeping, you generally leave money on a table in the room before you check out. How much you leave is dependent upon how long you've stayed, how much work they had to do cleaning up after you, and how generous you're feeling. At least, that's what I've been taught. 

When it comes to restaurants, ~20% is now the general standard. When I waited tables anything less than 15% was cheap and 20% was good (Kian's post is right on for me). Feel free to stiff someone if you feel it's justified due to the level of service. I know I have left smaller tips under a couple isolated instances, but that was due to incredibly poor service, like take my order and I don't see them again until they drop off the check poor service. Average service, I'll tip 20% and may go beyond for exemplary service. 

Some states allow for lower than minimum wages for employees that are expected to make most of their income from tips. When I waited tables in Maryland, I made ~$2.30/hour. My paychecks were a joke. California was minimum wage, not sure what the case is in Nevada. As a server, if you don't want to be audited, you have to declare at least 10% of your sales as tips for tax purposes. So, if you're stiffing a bartender or a server, they are quite literally losing money by serving you, not even taking into account the lost opportunity cost. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 21, 2013)

I heard that for housekeeping, you leave a couple of dollars with a thank you note on the pillow every morning before you leave your room for the day?


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 21, 2013)

fazdad said:


> I heard that for housekeeping, you leave a couple of dollars with a thank you note on the pillow every morning before you leave your room for the day?



I think people just do that before checking out.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2013)

fazdad said:


> I heard that for housekeeping, you leave a couple of dollars with a thank you note on the pillow every morning before you leave your room for the day?



I always leave it on the little nightstand by the door (normally under a mirror). If it was in the bed, I'm not sure they would take it since they might think it was just left behind

Edit: With a note, they would probably take it


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 21, 2013)

The reason people say not to leave it at checkout is that you may have a different cleaner each day, so its unfair to just leave it once.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2013)

fazdad said:


> The reason people say not to leave it at checkout is that you may have a different cleaner each day, so its unfair to just leave it once.



Normally you have the same person each day in the US, since they're assigned certain rooms/floors


----------



## JasonK (Jul 21, 2013)

> When I waited tables in Maryland, I made ~$2.30/hour. My paychecks were a joke.


Holy crap, how is that even legal?


----------



## legoanimate98 (Jul 21, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Holy crap, how is that even legal?



I think waiters can get less than minimum wage because they assume they'll get enough money from tips.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 21, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> I think waiters can get less than minimum wage because they assume they'll get enough money from tips.



I realise that, but to me a tip is a reward for outstanding service. If the tips are essentially just the person's wage, then you feel obligated to pay it and that defeats the whole point of tipping.

(I'm aware of how tipping works in the US, I just think it's an insane system)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 21, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I realise that, but to me a tip is a reward for outstanding service. If the tips are essentially just the person's wage, then you feel obligated to pay it and that defeats the whole point of tipping.
> 
> (I'm aware of how tipping works in the US, I just think it's an insane system)



It is, but the hourly wage plus tips still has to average out to minimum wage (currently $7.25 federal, different for some states)


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> Dene, look at the previous page.



I did. It confused me even more, hence more questions >.<



jayefbe said:


> If you're taking your own bags, no tip necessary. For housekeeping, you generally leave money on a table in the room before you check out. How much you leave is dependent upon how long you've stayed, how much work they had to do cleaning up after you, and how generous you're feeling. At least, that's what I've been taught.
> 
> When it comes to restaurants, ~20% is now the general standard. When I waited tables anything less than 15% was cheap and 20% was good (Kian's post is right on for me). Feel free to stiff someone if you feel it's justified due to the level of service. I know I have left smaller tips under a couple isolated instances, but that was due to incredibly poor service, like take my order and I don't see them again until they drop off the check poor service. Average service, I'll tip 20% and may go beyond for exemplary service.



Ok thanks. I'll do my best. I just don't want to be throwing away money at this stuff; I'm trying to keep my costs down wherever possible.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 21, 2013)

20% is ridiculously high. If you have a large group, restaurants will auto-charge you 15%-18% - tips they believe to be high enough to justify dealing with the hassles of a large group. 15% is standard. Chinese places may expect (only) at least 10% in the Bay Area, at lealst.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 21, 2013)

Vincents said:


> 20% is ridiculously high. If you have a large group, restaurants will auto-charge you 15%-18% - tips they believe to be high enough to justify dealing with the hassles of a large group. 15% is standard. Chinese places may expect (only) at least 10% in the Bay Area, at lealst.



15% was standard. It's really not anymore. I've never worked at a restaurant that charged less than 18% for large groups, and most servers I know chose not to automatically add gratuity (if given the option) because they could reasonably expect to receive more from the customers.


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone have good knowledge of the best public transport to catch from the airport (McCarran) to the Riviera (not necessarily right to the front doorstep)? I've searched a bit and it seems catching a bus down the strip is the best option. But if anyone has specific knowledge of the best way to get from the airport to the hotel area, such as the exact bus to catch, or a specific airport-to-hotel service could you please respond ^_^


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 21, 2013)

I almost always leave $5 for the cleaning people each day I stay in a hotel. I don't see what the point is in only leaving a small amount at the end. If you're staying several days you want them to treat your room nicely each night you stay there. Why surprise them after you leave? I don't get that.

I suspect that $5 is too much because every now and then they try to give it back to me, or don't pick it up, and I have to leave it with a note.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> Does anyone have good knowledge of the best public transport to catch from the airport (McCarran) to the Riviera (not necessarily right to the front doorstep)? I've searched a bit and it seems catching a bus down the strip is the best option. But if anyone has specific knowledge of the best way to get from the airport to the hotel area, such as the exact bus to catch, or a specific airport-to-hotel service could you please respond ^_^



Best bet is to do the bus, here's the route I found via google that seems to be the best. Unlike all the strip routes which are a $6 faire, this is a residential route so it's only a $2 fare to ride it, and it will stop you in short walking distance away from the Riviera. Here's the bus system's map of the 108 route:

http://www.rtcsnv.com/wp-content/uploads/routes/2013/108(07-07-13).pdf

I'd advise not to take a taxi, LV taxis are some of the best con artists out there, and will give you roundabout routes to your destination so they can charge you more. See here:

http://news.yahoo.com/audit-vegas-taxis-overcharged-15m-194818083.html

You could split the taxi with others to make this less of a problem, but stuffing a taxi full will not beat a $2 fare, especially if you don't mind walking one block. I've looked into shuttles as well, and they're way overpriced.


----------



## Kian (Jul 21, 2013)

Vincents said:


> 20% is ridiculously high. If you have a large group, restaurants will auto-charge you 15%-18% - tips they believe to be high enough to justify dealing with the hassles of a large group. 15% is standard. Chinese places may expect (only) at least 10% in the Bay Area, at lealst.



20% is absolutely not ridiculously high. 15% is bare minimum now. It is not standard.



JasonK said:


> I realise that, but to me a tip is a reward for outstanding service. If the tips are essentially just the person's wage, then you feel obligated to pay it and that defeats the whole point of tipping.
> 
> (I'm aware of how tipping works in the US, I just think it's an insane system)



This system places a reward on competent service. It is quite sane.



fazdad said:


> I heard that for housekeeping, you leave a couple of dollars with a thank you note on the pillow every morning before you leave your room for the day?



I would leave maybe $2 a day with a note, yes. That will ensure that they know the money was not simply left out.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I'd advise not to take a taxi, LV taxis are some of the best con artists out there, and will give you roundabout routes to your destination so they can charge you more. See here:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/audit-vegas-taxis-overcharged-15m-194818083.html



Yeah... that happened to me last year. I paid $40 for a taxi ride from the Airport to the Riviera when it shouldn't have been more than $25. 

If anyone is planning to take a taxi, I suggest that you ask the driver when you're about to leave whether $20 is enough, and if he/she says no then find another taxi or take the bus.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 22, 2013)

hcfong said:


> This may be a completely stupid idea and perhaps too late to implement, but I think it would work out. Instead of an unofficial consolation round, there could be an official competition with just 1 round of 3x3 running parallel to the main competition. In that way, those who didn't make it to the second round, can still do an official average. The room is there, the equipment is there and looking through the psych sheet, there are enough delegates who are unlikely to make it to the second round and who could act as delegates for this parallel competition. Much of the logistics is already done, so organisation wise, it's not that much work on top of what has already been done. It's mainly an admin matter. As far as I know, there is nothing in the WCA Regulations, which prohibits multiple competitions happening in one venue at the same time.
> 
> But as I said, it might be completely stupid but it's an idea.



Come up with the plan and e-mail the organizers.

Update, 7/22 @ 13:29 PDT - Still waiting for your plan. Since it's so simple, your airtight plan shouldn't be hard to put together, right?


----------



## TheJCube (Jul 23, 2013)

According to the RTC transit rules, it says

"*As a rider on the RTC transit system, I will:* ... Not bring on board the bus certain restricted items including used gasoline cans, car batteries, skateboards, scooters and skates (unless placed in a bag or container with wheels covered), tires or *any object too large to fit between passenger seats*."



Would this also include luggage, or is luggage acceptable to bring on the bus? (This question is mainly targeted at people who have used the LV bus line before)


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 23, 2013)

TheJCube said:


> According to the RTC transit rules, it says
> 
> "*As a rider on the RTC transit system, I will:* ... Not bring on board the bus certain restricted items including used gasoline cans, car batteries, skateboards, scooters and skates (unless placed in a bag or container with wheels covered), tires or *any object too large to fit between passenger seats*."
> 
> ...



Depends on your luggage size, really. I'm just taking carry-ons and I don't expect to have luggage that wouldn't fit between bus seats.


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Best bet is to do the bus, here's the route I found via google that seems to be the best. Unlike all the strip routes which are a $6 faire, this is a residential route so it's only a $2 fare to ride it, and it will stop you in short walking distance away from the Riviera. Here's the bus system's map of the 108 route:
> 
> http://www.rtcsnv.com/wp-content/uploads/routes/2013/108(07-07-13).pdf
> 
> ...



That's the same as what I found, thanks. Hopefully a smallish suitcase won't be a problem >.<


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,
I've registered online and my first event is on Friday at 12:05. I received an email from Tim and part of the email said that registration/check-in starts at 8am (for Friday). He also mentioned that you should check in at least half an hour before your first scheduled event. Does this mean i can arrive at the competition venue to check in around 11? Or do I have to be there at 8? Thanks.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 23, 2013)

mushroomhead88 said:


> Hi,
> I've registered online and my first event is on Friday at 12:05. I received an email from Tim and part of the email said that registration/check-in starts at 8am (for Friday). He also mentioned that you should check in at least half an hour before your first scheduled event. Does this mean i can arrive at the competition venue to check in around 11? Or do I have to be there at 8? Thanks.



Arriving at 11am should be fine, but 10:30am for a 12:05pm event would probably be more advisable.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 23, 2013)

Kian said:


> 20% is absolutely not ridiculously high. 15% is bare minimum now. It is not standard.



Agreed. I usually pay 18% unless the service is not great, then I pay closer to 15%.



Kian said:


> This system places a reward on competent service. It is quite sane.



In many cases this is not true. I found this interesting. Another article I read said that restaurant owners in the early 1900s heavily approved of the introduction of tipping as a custom because it meant that they, the owners, could have to pay the waiters and waitresses less in payroll since the customer essentially becomes a co-employer of the waiter/waitress. This is part of the reason why some tipped workers are paid substantially less than minimum wage, and why it is argued that their tips make up for the difference.

The tipping system in America is unfair to tipped workers in many cases, in my opinion. I do not tip because I think the service is good (or don't tip if it's bad). I tip because the system is setup to where I am a co-employer of the waiter/waitress whenever I visit a restaurant.

*tl;dr*
I tip 18% as standard, more for good service, less for bad service. Tipping less than 15% communicates very strongly to your server that you thought your service was really not good at all.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 23, 2013)

To all those worried about bringing a suitcase on a city bus... It's a god damned city bus. No one could care less about what happens on those things. As long as you're not bringing a couch onto one, you'll be ok.


----------



## stoic (Jul 23, 2013)

Kian said:


> This system places a reward on competent service. It is quite sane.



In most systems competence is rewarded with a salary, no?



cmhardw said:


> I found this interesting.


Yes, interesting link. 
I tip, but I do find it annoying when it's expected. I was in Vegas last year and a taxi driver nearly bit my head off because he thought I'd tipped him less than a dollar for a short ride. (I hadn't, I'd left a couple of dollars between the front seats while he changed a bigger note and he misunderstood me.) To me, the price was clearly displayed on the meter but he expected more?! And having bar staff hand you bundles of one-dollar bills in change when you buy a drink also bugs me. Do I really have to massively inflate the price of every drink I buy not to offend?
Where I live, tipping is:
a. Not expected. 
b. Appreciated. 
And that seems better to me.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 23, 2013)

ellwd said:


> In most systems competence is rewarded with a salary, no?
> 
> 
> Yes, interesting link.
> ...




This is a topic I thought about posting previously, but chose not to because I was pleased to see that most people posting from outside of the US were keen on learning the appropriate way to tip. 

This is exactly why a lot of servers don't like waiting on foreigners. They aren't expected to tip in their home country, and are ignorant or don't agree with how it's done in America, and end up stiffing their wait staff. Whether or not you agree with it, this is how it's done in America. Gratuity is how many people are able to afford to make a living and support their families. If you don't agree with it, then don't go out to dinner, don't drink at a bar. But by all means, don't stiff your wait staff, don't make them pay because you don't agree that tipping should be necessary. It makes you look bad, and it makes your fellow countrymen look bad.


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 23, 2013)

@Tyson Oh ok. Thanks for your reply. Looking forward to a fun competition!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I tip, but I do find it annoying when it's expected. I was in Vegas last year and a taxi driver nearly bit my head off because he thought I'd tipped him less than a dollar for a short ride. (I hadn't, I'd left a couple of dollars between the front seats while he changed a bigger note and he misunderstood me.) To me, the price was clearly displayed on the meter but he expected more?! And having bar staff hand you bundles of one-dollar bills in change when you buy a drink also bugs me. Do I really have to massively inflate the price of every drink I buy not to offend?
> Where I live, tipping is:
> a. Not expected.
> b. Appreciated.
> And that seems better to me.



I fully agree with this.


----------



## stoic (Jul 23, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> This is a topic I thought about posting previously, but chose not to because I was pleased to see that most people posting from outside of the US were keen on learning the appropriate way to tip.
> 
> This is exactly why a lot of servers don't like waiting on foreigners. They aren't expected to tip in their home country, and are ignorant or don't agree with how it's done in America, and end up stiffing their wait staff. Whether or not you agree with it, this is how it's done in America. Gratuity is how many people are able to afford to make a living and support their families. If you don't agree with it, then don't go out to dinner, don't drink at a bar. But by all means, don't stiff your wait staff, don't make them pay because you don't agree that tipping should be necessary. It makes you look bad, and it makes your fellow countrymen look bad.



I think you missed the bit where I said



ellwd said:


> I tip



FYI I tip at home, and I tip well. 
When I'm abroad not only do i tip but I try to take account of local customs and tip higher where it's expected (eg USA).
Don't insult me by calling me an ignorant foreigner. I've enjoyed reading some of the discussion here, and I'm certainly better informed now that I know that eg wait staff are disadvantaged by the tax system if they don't get 10%. 
But I still don't think it's a good system.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 24, 2013)

First, my response wasn't meant directly towards you, but to people coming from out of the country in general. So I apologize if it seemed as a pointed criticism. However, in response to your post, no, I didn't miss those two words, that for some reason, you believe absolves everything else you wrote in your post. I also didn't miss the following (bolded is mine). 



ellwd said:


> To me, the price was clearly displayed on the meter *but he expected more?!* And having bar staff hand you bundles of one-dollar bills in change when you buy a drink *also bugs me*. Do I really have to massively inflate the price of every drink I buy *not to offend*?



To me, that sounds like an ignorant foreigner that doesn't understand American customs and why they exist. You don't agree with them, fine, but why complain about it so vehemently? Whether it's gratuity or salary, the customer ultimately has to pay for it. At least this way the customer has some say in how much the service was worth to them. 

By the way, the bartender gives you a bundle of dollar bills for your own convenience.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 24, 2013)

So I forgot to do this beforehand so I was wondering where abouts in LV I can change my currency into the dollah?


----------



## stoic (Jul 24, 2013)

@jayefbe
So even though I go along with the custom I have to like it as well?
I'm not asking to be absolved of anything
I'm complaining about it because it appears to result in awkwardness, confusion and (in some cases) aggressive disagreement. Thats my own experience. I'd prefer if everyone got a suitable wage, everything was out in the open and the advertised price was the price you were expected to pay- like it is in the rest of the retail sector. People are defending tipping here like its some wonderful benevolent system and I still don't see why it's better than just having one price. 

And as for the dollar bills...Be serious. They don't do that in the supermarket (or any other store) for my convenience.


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 24, 2013)

I was stopped by airport security and acclaimed as the Rubik's Cube Champion by a few officers and surrounding persons when my bag was searched. Oh how wrong that will be in a few days.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 24, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> I was stopped by airport security and acclaimed as the Rubik's Cube Champion by a few officers and surrounding persons when my bag was searched. Oh how wrong that will be in a few days.



These things must be hilarious for all the major airports around the world... just wait until Sunday/Monday when people start to fly out.


----------



## Julian (Jul 24, 2013)

Doesn't anybody happen to be leaving Toronto Pearson on an 8:30 flight today?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 24, 2013)

Julian said:


> Doesn't anybody happen to be leaving Toronto Pearson on an 8:30 flight today?



The one where you switch flights in Dallas? :3


----------



## Julian (Jul 24, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> The one where you switch flights in Dallas? :3


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2013)

Julian said:


> Doesn't anybody happen to be leaving Toronto Pearson on an 8:30 flight today?


Almost, 8:50 for me.


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay for free airport wifi (not as common in this part of the world as you may think). Got almost no sleep last night. Fingers crossed I can sleep on the long plane ride over. I'll be in Vegas tomorrow morning! (I'ma be tired and grumpy though, don't get on my bad side  ).


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dene said:


> get on my bad side


will do


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 24, 2013)

It appears that, assuming paint dries and I don't have any major disasters, I'll have two f/s ShuanReng's and two MoYu HuanYing 57mm cubes as prizes. These are painted and will have logos for the WCA 2013 championship.

Right now I've got the paint down and sanded, ready to accept decals and then a clear coat. From then, I'll polish the internals, adjust spring tension and lubricate.

But now is the time to decide on decals. I basically have to put these on in the next 6 hours. Here are some pictures of a mock-up of the f/s decals on a painted and sanded cube. The MoYu decals will be similar but with their product names in Chinese and English as appropriate. I.e. "MoYu HuanYing 魔域 幻影" instead of "f/s Shuang Ren 方是 霜刃". Uh, since this is just a mock-up, there's a 50% chance I'm showing a MoYu cube with f/s decals:

http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/FSCube.jpg
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/FSLogo.jpg

Anyway, if you've got suggestions to improve the decal designs (that isn't going to take me more than an hour or two to design), please send them *now* as I'm running out of time.

Note: The decals will be protected by the final clear coat. I'm using a clear that's designed for plastic. I haven't tried it on these decals so there's the possibility of a complete disaster. But if it works, these will be nice cubes.

By the way, is the "consolation round" still on? Giving these out as prizes might increase the entertainment.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 24, 2013)

Dene said:


> don't get on my bad side  ).



Oh joy! The chance to get Dene to insult me in person! 

I should be there around friday afternoon. I'm so excited to be part of the biggest speedsolving event of the year.


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay flight delayed an hour due to an "air conditioning" issue. I don't know what's going to happen if I'm not in time to my connecting flight...


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 25, 2013)

I am taking that most people are staying at the Riviera, Is anybody staying at flamingo thursday to sunday and Cesars afterwards?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have arrived... and I think I'm going to sleep. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 25, 2013)

Decals are on, next step is to see if the clear coat is compatible. I'd have tested this on a piece of plastic but I'm sort of rushed. Here's the 4 cubes:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/NC4.JPG
and a close up of a decal:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/NC1.JPG

Clear paint seems to be compatible with the decals. These are going to be beautiful cubes. The white nose-cone shaped things are chunks of clay I've inserted so as to reduce the amount of clear paint I have to sand out of the mechanism.

This is the MoYu white side:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/PaintedMoYu.JPG
View attachment 3011

And these should be dry by the time competition starts, maybe dry enough for me to polish the internals...

Argghh!! Green side paint buckled. I'll have to strip that side and repaint it. But should still get them done in time...
Here's what a MoYu looks like with slightly buckled green paint. But since the competition ends on Sunday, I'll easily have these in perfect condition by then:
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/BadGreen.jpg


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jul 25, 2013)

Same flight as bluedevil!


----------



## HEART (Jul 25, 2013)

Lucky me, I'm in California so I just have a 4 hour drive with my wonderful father, who's taken some time to do this for me 

Arriving later today at around 3-4pm. Feel free to say hi if you see me  looking for people to hang around once this all gets goin'


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally settled in at LAX and waiting for my connecting flight, which had to be rescheduled >_> . Anyone else hanging about at LAX? I'm with American Airlines at gate 48a.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 25, 2013)

This has probably been asked several times, but is anyone filming the seminars? I want to see if I can learn something from the sq1 seminar


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> This has probably been asked several times, but is anyone filming the seminars? I want to see if I can learn something from the sq1 seminar



I believe Cubecast will film it. They are doing a Live broadcasting of Worlds http://www.twitch.tv/cubecast


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 25, 2013)

Those cubes look fantastic Carl!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 25, 2013)

Woo! I just arrived at my hotel. See you guys In an hour!


----------



## JackJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Stuck at O'Hare. :/


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Stuck at O'Hare. :/



Oh goody Chicago.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow. I'm at the airport waiting for a shuttle and the heat is way worse than I expected. Did anyone else get stared down on a plane? I stopped cubing after this guy watched me for 15 minutes.


----------



## Zeotor (Jul 26, 2013)

How long are the seminars scheduled to last? Will they be in the same room? Which room(s) will they be in?

Basically I'm wondering if any will overlap. For example, on Saturday, would someone have to choose between the "Square-1" seminar at 7:30 PM and the "Blindfolded Solving" one at 8:00 PM?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 26, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> How long are the seminars scheduled to last? Will they be in the same room? Which room(s) will they be in?
> 
> Basically I'm wondering if any will overlap. For example, on Saturday, would someone have to choose between the "Square-1" seminar at 7:30 PM and the "Blindfolded Solving" one at 8:00 PM?



Not that I am can give the definitive answer to your question, but it's a safe assumption that no overlap will over. Last year, I believe all the seminars were in the same room. That's likely the case this time around. Also, a sign or two will probably be set up with with seminar titles and room names.

All of this is based on US Nationals '12, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Marcell (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there any limit on the first multi attempt to get the second one?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 26, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> Wow. I'm at the airport waiting for a shuttle and the heat is way worse than I expected.



Does anybody besides me *love* this heat? It's so energizing and awesome!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 26, 2013)

Marcell said:


> Is there any limit on the first multi attempt to get the second one?



I don't think so, because nothing is listed on the events list where the rest of the cutoffs are.


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Does anybody besides me *love* this heat? It's so energizing and awesome!



Dude, no


----------



## Stefan (Jul 26, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, no



Ok then maybe I'm just going through menopause or something.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 26, 2013)

Of course menopause would make Pochmann feel energetic and lively!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Ok then maybe I'm just going through menopause or something.


As long as you add "or something" that statement will always be true.
But I am more worried that you are thinking you are experiencing menopause. Maybe the heat has made you delusiional. Please visit a doctor asap.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 26, 2013)

I do actually agree with you considering the heat! 

Seen our age the menopause theory could unfortunately still be true...


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

Omg ok guys you go set some records now pls. Everyone do well~ and post some vids of course!!!!

Edit:...in several hours that is. C:


----------



## YddEd (Jul 26, 2013)

Should I expect a new megaminx NR?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck everyone! Have a great time!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck to all, looking forward to the results!


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 26, 2013)

Data Entry person bunking off or something? No results on cubecomps yet.. :/


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 26, 2013)

Is Arnaud going to be MC again?


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 26, 2013)

04:31 AM in Las Vegas now.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 26, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Data Entry person bunking off or something? No results on cubecomps yet.. :/



Might be because of time difference 




fazdad said:


> Is Arnaud going to be MC again?



I don't think he's going


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2013)

Just finished my 3am workout XD

Who's ready for the comp????


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 26, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Data Entry person bunking off or something? No results on cubecomps yet.. :/



It's currently 5:32 am in Las Vegas


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2013)

fazdad said:


> Is Arnaud going to be MC again?


Arnaud is at home with his pregnant wife , not that that had anything to do with him not going to Worlds, but it was a nice moment to make it public on speedsolving as well.

The reason that I am not going is because I already was in Vegas before and I have to be a bit careful about money after marriage + honeymooning in Japan and Dubai.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 26, 2013)

Dene said:


> Just finished my 3am workout XD
> 
> Who's ready for the comp????



lol, it's not a boxing tournament, go back to sleep 

Too bad I'm not able to stay up and watch the cubecast fully, going to lose best live action


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2013)

Konsta said:


> lol, it's not a boxing tournament, go back to sleep
> 
> Too bad I'm not able to stay up and watch the cubecast fully, going to lose best live action



But but but jetlag, late flight, weird timezones etc. I went to bed at 6:30


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 26, 2013)

This was mentioned in the sightings in the media thread. Interesting read. Some inaccuracies, but better than most 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?4297-Rubik-s-Cube-sightings-in-media/page100


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 26, 2013)

Will it be livestream or something? And when it starts? What time?


----------



## JasonK (Jul 26, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Will it be livestream or something? And when it starts? What time?


twitch.tv/cubecast

Dunno when they're starting.


----------



## Hays (Jul 26, 2013)

2 hours until show time.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 26, 2013)

All the best to everyone taking part! Let's hope at least 1 WR will be broken today.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 26, 2013)

According to the schedule on http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=234, registration opens at 8am, with the first event being 6x6 at 9am.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=127 <- 7:33am

Cubecast will probably be up in an hour or so.


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2013)

Pic of the main room I got last night. 1 hour until we start!


----------



## David1994 (Jul 26, 2013)

^ That looks so class!


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

YES. So pumped. Maybe a 6x6 record to start things off?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> YES. So pumped. Maybe a 6x6 record to start things off?



Faz just broke the 6x6 single.

EDIT: sorry it was the continental record. Still pretty good though. 1:54.43


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

Arghhhhh. cubecast isnt up. Not on the twitch site anyway. YESSS. That is awesome


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Arghhhhh. cubecast isnt up. Not on the twitch site anyway. YESSS. That is awesome



es-es.twitch.tv/cubecastws2


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 26, 2013)

JasonK said:


> twitch.tv/cubecast
> 
> Dunno when they're starting.



Thank you. When it will start?


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

The one i'm watching right now has like the shittiest camera angle *facepalm*. its not even close enough for the solves


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Thank you. When it will start?



It has already started on the link I posted above.



Patrick M said:


> The one i'm watching right now has like the shittiest camera angle *facepalm*. its not even close enough for the solves



I know right. I hope it gets moved or else I have to rethink my plans for the weekend


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 26, 2013)

3x3 first round is tomorrow.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 26, 2013)

I was recording/watching the livestream and I thought this was memorable.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

Well i heard the finals will be closeup. They said they cant move closer due to technical reasons as of right now. So. Guess it cant be that bad. But yes ass of right now it is boring. I will check back during 2x2 for sure


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2013)

What's happening in MultiBLD? Just seeing Eric Limeback's 12/12 NR  Good job!

EDIT: and unlucky for 6x6x6, Rob :/ pops?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin Hays 7x7 NAR 2:55.57.
Well done Kevin.



Patrick M said:


> Well i heard the finals will be closeup. They said they cant move closer due to technical reasons as of right now. So. Guess it cant be that bad. But yes ass of right now it is boring. I will check back during 2x2 for sure



They moved the cameras. It's much better


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 26, 2013)

Has the hays CR been up yet? It's not on cubecomps but that usually takes a while to upload.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 26, 2013)

Top 3 results in 7x7x7 are all CR's... Fantastic 

EDIT: All three contain CR's, my bad


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 26, 2013)

Louis Feet NAR 39.00 single


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 26, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Top 3 results in 7x7x7 are all CR's... Fantastic



No. Bence got only NR.

It seems Halczuk got 3:01.47 but finished 63rd... 31:05.00 on his last solve, I think it's a mistake.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 26, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> No. Bence got only NR.
> 
> It seems Halczuk got 3:01.47 but finished 63rd... 31:05.00 on his last solve, I think it's a mistake.



Ah, yes, I didn't notice that - at least the mean was a CR... 

But yes http://puu.sh/3MnR1.png
Interesting results we have there...


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 26, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Louis Feet NAR 39.00 single



Edit: Noah multi NAR 18/19 59:37


----------



## angham (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn, that James Donahue is pretty fast


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok so someone thinks they are from mexico

7x7 James Donahue USA 5:46.39, 4.49, 4.34


----------



## wontolla (Jul 26, 2013)

That James Donahue guy applied the feo algorithm to a 7x7!


----------



## A Leman (Jul 26, 2013)

wontolla said:


> That James Donahue guy applied the feo algorithm to a 7x7!



What is the feo algorithm?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Ok so someone thinks they are from mexico
> 
> 7x7 James Donahue USA 5:46.39, 4.49, 4.34



nice sub 2 average WR


----------



## etshy (Jul 26, 2013)

any news about 5BLD ?


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> any news about 5BLD ?



Zane got what seemed to be a fast success, not sure of the time. Marcell's first solve was a 8:xy


----------



## etshy (Jul 26, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Zane got what seemed to be a fast success, not sure of the time. Marcell's first solve was a 8:xy



that's very nice for Zane , I hope Marcell can Sub-6 
please keep us updated


----------



## A Leman (Jul 26, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Zane got what seemed to be a fast success, not sure of the time. Marcell's first solve was a 8:xy



What are the top results in MBLD? cubecomps has not updated for hours and many of the fast people are not listed yet(still)


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> What are the top results in MBLD? cubecomps has not updated for hours and many of the fast people are not listed yet(still)



Noah got 18/19, that's the best I've heard of. Corey 10/19.

Edit: Marcell 7:06 second solve
Zane's solve was ~8:25 

Edit 2: Marcell 6:06 WR


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 26, 2013)

```
Kevin Hays
USA
1:01.53	51.85	1:09.29	56.75	58.90	 CR 59.06	 CR 51.85
```


----------



## etshy (Jul 26, 2013)

5BLD WR  6:06 , so closeee to sub-6


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD WR  6:06 , so closeee to sub-6



Marcell is just so good. Was it a mean as well?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> What are the top results in MBLD? cubecomps has not updated for hours and many of the fast people are not listed yet(still)



I assume it's because the second attempt is tomorrow, so many of the fast ones will be holding out? ^^

So many CR's going this early... Can't wait for finals when everyone has warmed up properly


----------



## etshy (Jul 26, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Marcell is just so good. Was it a mean as well?



I know he got a 8:xx solve , no idea if he got a mean or not , if he has another attempt we might see a sub-6


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> I know he got a 8:xx solve , no idea if he got a mean or not , if he has another attempt we might see a sub-6



Well he got a 7:06 as well, so I assume that's it for 5BLD


----------



## nccube (Jul 26, 2013)

What did Marcell do in his first multi attempt?


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> I know he got a 8:xx solve , no idea if he got a mean or not , if he has another attempt we might see a sub-6



It was a mean, around 7:08ish. No more solves left.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2013)

> Marcell WR + Zane 3rd in world



Congrats guys! Would've loved to have seen both solves in person


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, congrats to Marcell!
And Zane, you finally did sub-10 (and even sub-9), congrats you to


----------



## etshy (Jul 26, 2013)

congrats to marcell and Zane  and to Noah on 18/19 NAR as well


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 26, 2013)

Kevin Hays is owning this competition at the moment.

Congrtas to Marcell and all CR's/NR's so far!


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

Marcell first 3BLD 31.036

Edit : cubecast is offline now


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> Marcell first 3BLD 31.036
> 
> Edit : cubecast is offline now



3rd solve was 26.1x, second best solve ever.


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> 3rd solve was 26.1x, second best solve ever.



NICE 

How about Noah , Marcin and Zane ?

Edit : Riley 31.81  congratss


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 27, 2013)

Meanwhile, Pyraminx data is being entered for 3x3x3. Check out all those new records!


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

Noah 32.86 , marcin 32.57

Edit 1 : Antoine 1:10 3BLD PB  and Gabriel Alejandro 25.32 , 2nd best solve ever


----------



## Iggy (Jul 27, 2013)

Evan Liu 6.79 Clock WR average.  Drew Brads 3.33 pyra NAR average.


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

Day 1 Recap :
===================
Kevin Hays 5x5 *NAR *avg 59.06 and *NAR *single 51.85

Feliks *OCR *6x6 single 1:54.43

Kevin Hays 7x7 *NAR *mean3 3:02.31 and *NAR *single 2:55.57
Bence Barát 7x7 *ER *mean3 3:07.62
Michał Halczuk 7x7 *ER *Single 3:01.47
Feliks 7x7 *OCR *mean3 3:10.52 and *OCR *single 3:01.63

Evan Liu Clock *WR *avg 6.79 and *NAR *single 5.45

Louis Cormier Megaminx *NAR *avg 52.45 and *NAR *single 46.9
Feliks Megaminx *OCR *avg 1:01:07

Drew Brads Pyraminx *NAR *avg 3.33

Jakub Kipa Feet *ER *avg 38.22
Louis Cormier Feet *NAR *single 39

Gabriel Alejandro 3BLD *NAR *25.32

Marcell Endrey 5BLD *WR *6:06.41
Zane Carney 5BLD *OCR *8:26.37

Noah Arthur MBLD *NAR *18/19

Feliks FMC *OCR *31
===========================

I hope I didn't forget anything


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 27, 2013)

Dene! I want to meet you! I'm here!


----------



## wontolla (Jul 27, 2013)

3x3 blindfolded new CR 25.32 by Alejandro Orozco


----------



## Dene (Jul 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Dene! I want to meet you! I'm here!



Come find me then >.< . I'll be around somewhere, probably with the staff.


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 27, 2013)

When do the check-ins close on Saturday? My first event is at 10:30am. The schedule shows check-in from 8-9. Will they stay open after? I don't wanna have to wake up at 8 to check in and sit around til 10:30.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2013)

Am taking that seminar as a personal challenge to get superfast with 6x6/7x7yau. This'll be fun :3


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm good at pyra, but I fail at pyra seminars.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 27, 2013)

So myself and a few other FMC competitors may be eating free tomorrow.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 27, 2013)

wontolla said:


> 3x3 blindfolded new CR 25.32 by Alejandro Orozco



That box removal was so slow  Could've been high 24


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 27, 2013)

Has anybody recorded the Big Cube Seminar and is Going to Upload it?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 27, 2013)

JackJ said:


> So myself and a few other FMC competitors may be eating free tomorrow.



Details on how this may be?


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 27, 2013)

Speedcuber97 said:


> Has anybody recorded the Big Cube Seminar and is Going to Upload it?


Or any other seminars? 

And also, will they upload the rest of the BLD and MBLD results?


----------



## Riley (Jul 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> Edit : Riley 31.81  congratss



Thanks.  I'll upload it when I get back. A slight pause from taking off the cube cover, just like Gabriel. :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 27, 2013)

Dene: where are you?


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2013)

Whoever is in the room next to me must be a cuber because the adjoining door resonates just click click click.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 27, 2013)

he got a mean he got 
8.04.53
7.06.38
6.06.41
wich is about 7.05 mean


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 27, 2013)

*DAY 1*​
_*Podiums*_
*3x3 With Feet*
1. Jakub Kipa
2. Henrik Buus Aagaard
3. Louis Cormier

*5x5 Blindfolded*
1. Marcell Endrey
2. Zane Carney
3. Julian David


*World Records*
*Rubik's Clock*
Evan Liu: 6.79 avg. (*World Record*)

*5x5 Blindfolded*
Marcell Endrey: 6:06.41 (*World Record*)



*Continental Records*
*5x5*
Kevin Hays: 51.85 single (*North American Record*)
Kevin Hays: 59.06 avg. (*North American Record*)

*6x6*
Feliks Zemdegs: 1:54.43 single (_*Oceanian Record*_)

*7x7*
Kevin Hays: 2:55.57 single (*North American Record*)
Kevin Hays: 3:02.31 avg. (*North American Record*)
Michał Halczuk: 3:01.47 single (*European Record*)
Bence Barát: 3:07.62 avg. (*European Record*)
Feliks Zemdegs: 3:01.63 single (*Oceanian Record*)
Feliks Zemdegs: 3:10.52 avg. (*Oceanian Record*)

*Rubik's Clock*
Evan Liu: 5.45 single (*North American Record*)

*Pyraminx*
Drew Brads: 3.33 avg. (*North American Record*)

*Megaminx*
Louis Cormier: 46.90 single (*North American Record*)
Louis Cormier: 52.45 avg. (*North American Record*)
Feliks Zemdegs: 1:01.07 avg. (*Oceanian Record*)

*3x3 With Feet*
Jakub Kipa: 38.22 avg. (*European Record*)
Louis Cormier: 39.00 single (*North American Record*)

*3x3 Fewest Moves*
Feliks Zemdegs: 31 (*Oceanian Record*)

*3x3 Blindfolded*
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas: 25.32 (*North American Record*)

*5x5 Blindfolded*
Zane Carney: 8:26.37 (*Oceanian Record*)

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
Noah Arthurs: 18/19 in 59:47 (*North American Record*)



*National Records*
*2x2*
Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras: 5.45 single (_*Venezuela Record*_)

*5x5*
Jong-Ho Jeong: 57.69 single (_*Korea Record*_)
Yi Seung-Woo: 1:05.64 avg. (_*Korea Record*_)
Bence Barát: 1:05.79 single (_*Hungary Record*_)
Bence Barát: 1:11.89 avg. (_*Hungary Record*_)
Howard Wong Jun Yen: 1:06.16 single; (_*Malaysia Record*_)
Howard Wong Jun Yen: 1:13.83 avg. (_*Malaysia Record*_)

*6x6*
SeungBeom Cho: 2:20.29 single (_*Korea Record*_)
Louis Cormier: 2:29.21 single (_*Canada Record*_)
Nurym Kudaibergen: 2:37.38 single; (_*Kazakhstan Record*_)
Nurym Kudaibergen: 2:43.77 avg. (_*Kazakhstan Record*_)

*7x7*
Bence Barát: 3:04.99 single (_*Hungary Record*_)
Michał Halczuk: 3:08.83 avg. (_*Poland Record*_)
Yi Seung-Woo: 3:28.64 single; (_*Korea Record*_)
Yi Seung-Woo: 3:30.85 avg. (_*Korea Record*_)
Louis Cormier: 3:29.34 single (_*Canada Record*_)
Simon Westlund: 3:37.56 single; (_*Sweden Record*_) 
Simon Westlund: 3:48.79 avg. (_*Sweden Record*_) 
Howard Wong Jun Yen: 3:37.95 single (_*Malaysia Record*_)
Howard Wong Yun Yen: 3:55.66 avg. (_*Malaysia Record*_)
Dene Beardsley: 4:19.61 single (_*New Zeland Record*_)
Dene Beardsley: 4:34.89 avg. (_*New Zeland Record*_)

*Rubik's Clock*
Thompson Clarke: 7.91 single (_*Canada Record*_)
Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras: 31.61 single (_*Venezuela Record*_)

*Megaminx*
Simon Westlund: 48.06 avg. (_*Sweden Record*_) 
Jonathan Cookmeyer: 53.85 avg. (_*United States Record*_)
Chris Wall: 57.94 avg. (_*United Kingdom Record*_)
Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi: 1:48.50 single (_*Iran Record*_)
Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi: 1:56.16 avg. (_*Iran Record*_)

*Pyraminx*
Jules Desjardin: 3.41 avg. (_*France Record*_)
Adam Hadash: 9.81 single (_*Israel Record*_)
Adam Hadash: 13.35 avg. (_*Israel Record*_)

*3x3 With Feet*
Jakub Kipa: 33.60 single (_*Poland Record*_)
Rami Sbahi: 47.75 single (_*United States Record*_)
Jayden McNeill: 2:06.19 single (_*Australia Record*_)
Jayden McNeill: 2:16.11 avg. (_*Australia Record*_)

*3x3 Fewest Moves*
Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras: 49 (_*Venezuela Record*_) 

*3x3 Blindfolded*
Marcell Endrey: 26.13 (_*Hungary Record*_)

*5x5 Blindfolded*
Julian David: 14:17.00 (_*Canada Record*_)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas: 14:47.00 (_*Mexico Record*_)

*3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
Eric Limeback: 12/12 in 57:45 (_*Canada Record*_)
Adam Hadash: 1/2 in 11:06 (_*Israel Record*_)


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 27, 2013)

Today is 3x3!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 27, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> That box removal was so slow  Could've been high 24



uuuuuhm no. any little thing he would have doen diffrent can react to the solve so ofcourse box removal makes faster but maybe it would take longer to memo.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> uuuuuhm no. any little thing he would have doen diffrent can react to the solve so ofcourse box removal makes faster but maybe it would take longer to memo.



That's why he said could've, rather than would've.


----------



## Dene (Jul 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Dene: where are you?



Well I was in bed... I'll be at the venue probably from about 8am onwards.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 27, 2013)

Livestream is off. When it will be on?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 27, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Livestream is off. When it will be on?



It's currently 5:51am in Nevada, give it a few hours...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 27, 2013)

That's because it isn't even 6am in Vegas atm. The streams come up around 10am.

EDIT: and I've been ninja'd again...


----------



## JasonK (Jul 27, 2013)

How good was the stream yesterday? I need to decide whether it's worth staying up to watch it tonight


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 27, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> It's currently 5:51am in Nevada, give it a few hours...



ty


----------



## nccube (Jul 27, 2013)

Still no one knows what Marcell's first Multi attempt was?


----------



## lunari (Jul 27, 2013)

JasonK said:


> How good was the stream yesterday? I need to decide whether it's worth staying up to watch it tonight



They had two streams for the main stage, the left side had very poor quality but the right side was ok. They didn't have commentary, so it was a bit boring. And people stood in front of the camera veeery often, but they said they solve this problem today with a sign or barrier. And they they wanted to have a third stream at the side stage with interviews, but I don't know if they still plan it...
If it's like yesterday, I wouldn't stay up all night, but it's worth taking a look at. But don't expect too much, the only thing of the top results you could see in the stream yesterday was Feliks' 1.55 in 2x2.


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 27, 2013)

nccube said:


> Still no one knows what Marcell's first Multi attempt was?


He tried only 7 cubes, and got a 6/7 or something maybe. He was saving his "memory" for 5bld


----------



## JasonK (Jul 27, 2013)

lunari said:


> They had two streams for the main stage, the left side had very poor quality but the right side was ok. They didn't have commentary, so it was a bit boring. And people stood in front of the camera veeery often, but they said they solve this problem today with a sign or barrier. And they they wanted to have a third stream at the side stage with interviews, but I don't know if they still plan it...
> If it's like yesterday, I wouldn't stay up all night, but it's worth taking a look at. But don't expect too much, the only thing of the top results you could see in the stream yesterday was Feliks' 1.55 in 2x2.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 27, 2013)

lunari said:


> They had two streams for the main stage, the left side had very poor quality but the right side was ok. They didn't have commentary, so it was a bit boring. And people stood in front of the camera veeery often, but they said they solve this problem today with a sign or barrier. And they they wanted to have a third stream at the side stage with interviews, but I don't know if they still plan it...
> If it's like yesterday, I wouldn't stay up all night, but it's worth taking a look at. But don't expect too much, the only thing of the top results you could see in the stream yesterday was Feliks' 1.55 in 2x2.


And Hays' 2:55


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm just sitting in my little corner at home waiting for the rest of the Square-1 results to come out...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

Feliks OH 13.82 average wtf


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 27, 2013)

can't wait first round of 3x3!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 27, 2013)

WTF marcel did AT multi BLD 6/7 WHY


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 27, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> WTF marcel did AT multi BLD 6/7 WHY


Maybe he doesn't enjoy huge long attempts anymore
Or maybe he's just warming up for his big second attempt
Or maybe cube comps made a mistake and it's actually 60/70


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

Plechoss 12.83 OH avg more wtf is there a video of the average? His and Feliks' average?


----------



## ToastyKen (Jul 27, 2013)

I also made a video of Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas's 3BLD 25.32":


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 27, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Maybe he doesn't enjoy huge long attempts anymore
> Or maybe he's just warming up for his big second attempt
> *Or maybe cube comps made a mistake and it's actually 60/70[*/QUOTE]
> 
> that!


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 27, 2013)

Marcell 24/25


----------



## Username (Jul 27, 2013)

How's Zane doing in multi?


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 27, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> WTF marcel did AT multi BLD 6/7 WHY


becuase 5x5 bld was at the same day, and that is more important


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 27, 2013)

Feliks won 2nd round of 5x5: 59.36 average with a 53.58 single

Hays came second again with a 1:01.72 average and 59.60 single.

Still the only two to have gotten sub-1's.


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 27, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Marcell 24/25


25/26 in 58


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 27, 2013)

lordblendi said:


> 25/26 in 58



What about Zane and Noah?


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 27, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> What about Zane and Noah?



Both fail- Noah 11/20 in 1:00 and Zane was something like 18/25


----------



## nccube (Jul 27, 2013)

According to cubecomps, Cornelius Dieckmann solved a 5x5 in 18 seconds...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 27, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Still the only two to have gotten sub-1's.



Do you mean averages? Because Jong-Ho Jeong got a 57.69 in the first round


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 27, 2013)

3x3 round 1 starts !!!!



acohen527 said:


> Both fail- Noah 11/20 in 1:00 and Zane was something like 18/25



lollz times are also wrong noah got 18/19 59:47.00 and zane got DNF


----------



## mycube (Jul 27, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> lollz times are also wrong noah got 18/19 59:47.00 and zane got DNF



second attempt, you know.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 27, 2013)

Pub quiz answer: The first 3x3 solve of Worlds 2013 was a 17.530.

That extra "0" is important as it is the first one to have a third decimal place


----------



## Username (Jul 27, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Pub quiz answer: The first 3x3 solve of Worlds 2013 was a 17.530.
> 
> That extra "0" is important as it is the first one to have a third decimal place



Who did it?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 27, 2013)

Username said:


> Who did it?




Wilson Cheang


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 27, 2013)

Mats got 9.xx avg5 and i think that feliks got 5.xx single


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 27, 2013)

Mats got a 9.52 avg 5 with a 7.60 single.

Breandan 9.90

Faz got a 6.xx single

This is madness in the live stream...so many people blocking the camera.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 27, 2013)

are us ure about the single either way it would be awsome


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 27, 2013)

yuh, Faz single 6.75 (live results)

Current standings:

1 - Feliks Zemdegs 8.06
2 - Phillipp Weyer 8.96
3 - Sebastian Weyer 9.04
4 - Mats Valk 9.52


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

Chris Wall got 3rd place in Megaminx  53.6 avg , tied Louis's avg but louis got a faster single
Congrats


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> Chris Wall got 3rd place in Megaminx  53.6 avg , tied Louis's avg but louis got a faster single
> Congrats



Nice Chris!!! Unlucky for not getting second, but NRs to compensate


----------



## legoanimate98 (Jul 28, 2013)

So, this happend


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 28, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> So, this happend
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



Yuno focus the display? :/ what were the times?


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2013)

All results are entered and verified. Please let us know if you (still) find any errors. Thanks.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome Noah, moar videos please!


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 28, 2013)

Did anyone record the seminars?


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 28, 2013)

lordblendi said:


> Did anyone record the seminars?



Noah has his on video, I'm sure someone recorded the 3x3.


----------



## timothywong24 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Tim Wong 20/23 in 57:51 MBLD NAR + 2nd Place at Worlds*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 28, 2013)

Could people post the seminar vids here? Didn't have time to check if cubecast got any of the seminars and I really want to watch them.


----------



## Hays (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll sum up the big cubes seminar in one word: practice.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Yuno focus the display? :/ what were the times?



It was like 18,15,18 I would have gotten the display, but there were about 150 other people crowding around so I couldn't get a better angle.

I also got this video of Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Cornelius Dieckmann racing


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cornelius has such a sexy, manly voice X_X


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 28, 2013)

I've got four prize cubes for the consolation round completed. I printed an instruction sheet to go along with them. To give people an electronic copy, I'll reproduce it here:



Spoiler



INFORMATION / INSTRUCTIONS

World Cubing Championship Consolation Round Prize Cubes by Carl Brannen

The paint is still curing / drying. It will become harder over the next few weeks. Avoid rough usage (fingernails, dropping) for a few weeks.

Painting these cubes was a learning experience for me. I had to remove the paint several times. The deep scratches are due to my errors while removing bad paint. Sorry about that.

Once the cube is completely dry (two weeks from now), you might consider very lightly sanding the clear surface and then polishing it. If I'd finished them sooner I'd have done this myself. Use products suitable for polishing car paint. The key to doing this right is to sand very very lightly. I use the 3000 grit sandpaper that is used to smooth car paint. You could probably get away with sandpaper as coarse as 1000 grit. Here's a source for 3000 grit sandpaper:
http://www.autodetailingsolutions.net/s-3000.html?kw=s-3000&cmp=googleproducts

After sanding with 3000 grit, I like to polish with pumice and "rotten stone" or "tripoli". These are used in woodworking to make polished wood surfaces:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotten_stone

The 6 colors each have 4 color coats of Krylon Fusion for Plastics spray paint:
http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion-for-plastic/

To protect the color coats, there are 8 coats of Krylon Fusion for Plastics Clear spray paint. If you notice the clear coat beginning to wear away, you can recoat the clear by using this spray paint. Sand lightly with very fine sand paper so that the new coat is able to stick. The clear spray paint used is described here and is available all over the US:
http://www.krylon.com/products/fusion-for-plastic-clear/

Internal surfaces have been flattened to reduce friction.

I'd like to thank www.speedcubeshop.com for lubricating these cubes with Maru Lube.

Thank you for enjoying these prize cubes. Making them was a lot of fun and a learning experience.

Carl Brannen [email protected]


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty sure Breandan got a sub-1 single

edit: 58.89


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 28, 2013)

feliks got a 10.12 single on OH


----------



## Ollie (Jul 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Pretty sure Breandan got a sub-1 single



In what event?

EDIT: never mind, 5x5x5, wooo


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

Any news from 4x4 bld?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay breandan sub 1 NR 5x5 single


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 28, 2013)

guys cube comps frozze!!!!!!


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> guys cube comps frozze!!!!!!


1. There's nothing we could do about it
2. It didn't freeze


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Semi-live results for 3x3x3 consolation round:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtWDnMWk-rZfdG9qNDJpNEdQdzhpa2h1eDdqYkNmVFE&usp=sharing


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 28, 2013)

Kevin Hays wins 6x6 Final with 1:56.14 average
1.01 off WR.

Unlucky considering he had 2 1:52.xx's, but a 2:03 ruined it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 28, 2013)

they are saying that feliks got 5.59


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> they are saying that feliks got 5.59


he hasn't even solved


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2013)

Faz 5.882. I believe it was his first solve of Round 2. Nice.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 28, 2013)

So I heard that Kevin got sub-Erik.


----------



## mycube (Jul 28, 2013)

7.07 
it's already on cubecomps


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 28, 2013)

Unofficial unofficial skewb competition results!


```
Name                    Avg          Result details
1. Brandon Harnish         7.20         DNF    6.99   7.84   6.77   5.81
2. Oscar Roth Andersen     11.70        8.82   11.06  DNF    11.37  12.66
3. Sarah Strong            13.10        14.55  11.61  8.31   13.15  14.72
4. Chris Wall              15.98        21.22  11.54  13.38  13.33  27.70
5. Daniel Sheppard         21.05        22.96  36.77  14.55  15.15  25.05
6. François Courtès        23.79        19.31  28.85  9.65   23.20  DNF
7. James Molloy            46.30        50.52  DNF    35.32  27.05  53.06
```

Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. L D' U L' U' R' D' L R U' R D' U R' D
2. R D' U' D' R U' D' R L' U L U' D' L' D
3. L' D' L R L R D' R L' U' D' L' D U' D'
4. U R' L' D U D' L' R D' R D R U' D U'
5. U' R L' U D' U' D' R D' R' U' R L' D L


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 28, 2013)

Kevin Hays 7.07..


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know if that has been announced, but I noticed a "Fantasy Cubing" tab on the WC website:

http://www.cubingusa.com/wc2013/fantasy.php


----------



## Ollie (Jul 28, 2013)

1st Marcell 2:35
2nd Marcin 3:45
3rd Noah 4:01

WR podium


----------



## EMI (Jul 28, 2013)

jacob hutnyk 444 32.09 single, congratulations! Did you beat your unofficial PB with that?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 28, 2013)

I got an LL skip in OH.. and +2'd. Epic. Fail.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 28, 2013)

kevin got a 2.42 on 7x7


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> kevin got a 2.42 on 7x7



I knew he would get the 7x7 WR at worlds after seeing his 7x7 solve video in the past month and his other big cube WRs.


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I knew he would get the 7x7 WR at worlds after seeing his 7x7 solve video in the past month and his other big cube WRs.



Not WR


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

Hays 2:56


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

Username said:


> Not WR



Ya your right but it's so close to Lins WR


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 1st Marcell 2:35
> 2nd Marcin 3:45
> 3rd Noah 4:01
> 
> WR podium



Why u call it WR podium? WR is 2:30


----------



## mycube (Jul 28, 2013)

wr podium because the best podium in average i would say


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 28, 2013)

kevin hays got WR average on 7x7


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> kevin hays got WR average on 7x7



With a pop


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 28, 2013)

2:54.77 Kevin Hays WR Average 
Feliks Zemdegs Got a OcR with a low 3.

Both managed 2 Sub 3's.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 28, 2013)

7x7 was crazy!
4 People with sub 3 Singles and 2 sub 3 Means...before WC the best official non Lin Chen 7x7 Solve was 3:06. oO


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hays also got a 2:24 7x7 solve right before he went up for finals.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 28, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> Hays also got a 2:24 7x7 solve right before he went up for finals.



WHAT?!


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> Hays also got a 2:24 7x7 solve right before he went up for finals.



WHAT I DON'T EVEN


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 28, 2013)

Team Canada won SSBM crew battle. Mad hype.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Speedcuber97 said:


> 7x7 was crazy!
> 4 People with sub 3 Singles and 2 sub 3 Means...before WC the best official non Lin Chen 7x7 Solve was 3:06. oO



Actually Kevin got a 2:31 single a few days before Worlds...so yeah.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 28, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Actually Kevin got a 2:31 single a few days before Worlds...so yeah.





> before WC the best *official* non Lin Chen 7x7 Solve was 3:06.


char


----------



## Ollie (Jul 28, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Why u call it WR podium? WR is 2:30



Ya, the average time. My sources were wrong though, so the actual mean of the podium is 3:26.98


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jul 28, 2013)

Michał Halczuk smashed his 7x7 in frustration after just missing the single wr. Was pretty awesome.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

MiPiCubed said:


> Michał Halczuk smashed his 7x7 in frustration after just missing the single wr. Was pretty awesome.



He Destroyed his 7x7?


----------



## Username (Jul 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> He Destroyed his 7x7?



yes


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 28, 2013)

Please video to the 7x7 destroyed


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

Username said:


> yes



Jesus wow that must of been harsh for him.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2013)

I really want to see this. Please, someone put that on youtube. It's always good to see some cuber rage!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> I really want to see this. Please, someone put that on youtube. It's always good to see some cuber rage!



I do too.


----------



## Zoé (Jul 28, 2013)

Since cubecomps is down... does anyone know pyra podium? ^^


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2013)

3bld podium please? cubecomps is down...

Did marcell win with 29.xx??


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 28, 2013)

Everyone: WE LOVE YOU KEVIN xD xD


----------



## etshy (Jul 28, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 3bld podium please? cubecomps is down...
> 
> Did marcell win with 29.xx??



I think so 
also alex got 33 and noah a 34 as far as I know 

Marcell won all BLD events  congratss


----------



## Applecow (Jul 28, 2013)

Zalew had a low 34, 3rd I think. Noah 4th


----------



## penfold1992 (Jul 28, 2013)

i think we just want results for 3x3 and OH 0.0


----------



## Lid (Jul 28, 2013)

Zoé said:


> Since cubecomps is down... does anyone know pyra podium? ^^


Just that Drew won with a 3.16 avg [2.61 3.55 3.33 3.19 2.95]
Jules got 4.90 avg, for Odder I saw like two 3's and a 5.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone have pictures of all the mosaics to post? (Felix?)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Everyone: WE LOVE YOU KEVIN xD xD



Good one BTW is this for Hays?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Good one BTW is this for Hays?



This is for all the Kevins out there.


----------



## rj (Jul 29, 2013)

News on fax?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> This is for all the Kevins out there.



Oh ok cool


----------



## Ispanico (Jul 29, 2013)

Kevin Hays won 5x5x5 Final .


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ispanico said:


> Kevin Hays won 5x5x5 Final .



Wot. Average?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

Lid said:


> Just that Drew won with a 3.16 avg [2.61 3.55 3.33 3.19 2.95]
> Jules got 4.90 avg, for Odder I saw like two 3's and a 5.



Odder's last two solves were both high 2s.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't enter cubingusa live results. Who is 1st, 2nd and 3rd in semifinals (3x3)?


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 29, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> I can't enter cubingusa live results. Who is 1st, 2nd and 3rd in semifinals (3x3)?



And others 3x3 finalists please.


----------



## Zoé (Jul 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Odder's last two solves were both high 2s.


Odder says he got 3.7, 5.x, 5.x, 2.9, 2.8 => 3.9 avg. Failed last layer on first 3 solves ^^


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

Please post results for 3x3 (semifinal):confused:


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

How long until the 3x3 final?


----------



## Zoé (Jul 29, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Please post results for 3x3 (semifinal):confused:


http://i.imgur.com/dV0fb4i.jpg


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 29, 2013)

2x2 podium??


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 29, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 2x2 podium??



Cameron won. Not sure of the rest


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is livestream. Currently there is 4x4 finals. http://es-es.twitch.tv/cubecastws2


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

Zoé said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dV0fb4i.jpg



*Wow*, the semifinals got _very_ competitive.

And Feliks managed an 8.16 average with a counting 9.15. Man, good luck to everyone in the finals!


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

Feliks won 4x4?


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 29, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Feliks won 4x4?



Yes.


----------



## Owen (Jul 29, 2013)

Makes me grin that Rowe got to the final.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 29, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ah0g6uQgMQo2dEFPWm5sRnpDVDY5aWUxNjJOSk1GUHc&usp=sharing
will update with results as they happen


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 29, 2013)

=(SUM(B2:F2)-MAX(B2:F2)-MIN(B2:F2))/3. You can use this formula for the average of 5 calculation Andrew.

EDIT: And use this to count the sub-10s. =COUNTIF(B2:F17,"<10"). I think that should work.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Urggh, the stream is so laggy >_> and one is offline. I can't watch Sebastian


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 29, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ao2vAsadXpZcdHJFWTAxNm9aQ3poazVLNlVyR19zbXc#gid=0 Different sheet with more stats.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2013)

MATS AND FELIKS HERE WE GOOOOOOOO. http://www.multitwitch.tv/cubecastws1/cubecastws2
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ao2vAsadXpZcdHJFWTAxNm9aQ3poazVLNlVyR19zbXc#gid=0


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2013)

3x3 Final Live Results:

Scramblers: Felix Lee, Ilkyoo Choi, Vincent Sheu
Judges: Bob Burton, Tim Reynolds


Feliks Zemdegs: 8.39, 7.95, 8.21, 7.36, 9.12 = 8.18
Mats Valk: 8.81, 9.52, 7.61, 7.31, 9.76+ = 8.65
Sebastien Weyer: 7.88, 9.39, 7.62, 9.72, 9.30 = 8.86
Cornelius Dieckmann: 9.40, 9.47, 8.11, 8.91, 9.88 = 9.26
Philipp Weyer: 9.48, 9.31, 9.76, 8.30, 10.27 = 9.52
Andy Smith: 13.55, 10.45, 9.60, 9.15, 8.76 = 9.73
Drew Brads: 9.98, 9.24, 8.43, 10.33, 11.07 = 9.85
Breandan Vallance: 10.44, 9.38, 9.74, 9.97, DNF = 10.05
SeungBeom Cho: 11.34, 10.64, 8.81, 9.96, 9.95 = 10.18
Justin Mallari: 10.01, 9.86, 10.30, 10.42, 12.44 = 10.24
Richard Jay S. Apagar: 10.38, 11.07, 8.48, 11.77, 9.43 = 10.29
Eric Limeback: 10.86, 9.69, 10.33, 10.86, 9.24 = 10.29
Kevin Costello III: 10.76, 9.60, 8.90, 10.98, 10.56 = 10.31
Andrew Ricci: 10.33, 11.67+, 9.39, 10.60, 10.71 = 10.56
Rowe Hessler: 11.71, 8.47, 9.57, 10.75, 13.21 = 10.68
Kevin Hays: DNF, 10.36, 9.65, 10.73, 12.07 = 11.05


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

Faz won.

8.39, 7.95,	8.21,	(7.36), (9.13) = 8.18

edit:

Mats: 8.81, 9.52, 7.61, (7.31), (9.67+) = 8.65 ...would have been 8.03 without the +2


----------



## Carson (Jul 29, 2013)

GJ Faz


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2013)

Feliks Zemdegs wins the World Championships 2013.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow..I feel terrible for Mats. Would've won without the +2 at the end.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 29, 2013)

Yep Faz won by like .3 or so one the avg, I think. Go Feliks!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 29, 2013)

Faz is world champion....
BOW BEFORE OUR NEW KING


----------



## schuma (Jul 29, 2013)

Epic battle!


----------



## nccube (Jul 29, 2013)

Mats would've won without the +2 in the last solve. So sorry for him. Anyway, congratulations to Feliks, he definitely deserved it.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally, Feliks won WC! YAY YAY YAY


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally, Feliks is the World Champion! It's about time. 

And man were the last 10 solves an intense event to watch.
Also, I love how Mats' average ties the winning average from the previous World Championship.
IamWEB
Congratulations, all!


----------



## Hershey (Jul 29, 2013)

Did Michal win 3x3 OH? What was the OH average?

anyway, good job to Feliks.


----------



## etshy (Jul 29, 2013)

Feliks deserves it , congrats to him


----------



## JasonK (Jul 29, 2013)

Massive congrats to Feliks, Mats and Sebastian :tu


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2013)

A long time coming, congratulations Feliks


----------



## hubingjushi (Jul 29, 2013)

Can anyone post other events final result please?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 29, 2013)

What place did Limeback get in 3x3?


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What place did Limeback get in 3x3?


10.29 according to a spreadsheet someone made.

EDIT: oops, sorry, I thought you were talking about time. 11th, I think.


----------



## schuma (Jul 29, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> Can anyone post other events final result please?



Yeah. With cubecomps down, award not live-streamed, it'll be great if there's a summary of the podiums


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hershey said:


> Did Michal win 3x3 OH? What was the OH average?
> 
> anyway, good job to Feliks.



I've heard that Mats won OH


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope someone posts videos of felik's / mat's final solves. (hinthint please)


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 29, 2013)

It will be uploaded soon probably.....


----------



## timeless (Jul 29, 2013)

gratz feliks


----------



## schuma (Jul 29, 2013)

cubecomps is back. But the latest results are not there yet.


----------



## timeless (Jul 29, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> I hope someone posts videos of felik's / mat's final solves. (hinthint please)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY1TdB-tG2c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cubernya (Jul 29, 2013)

Is there a picture/video of Mats's +2? I want to see what cost him the championship (and $1000 )


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 29, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Is there a picture/video of Mats's +2? I want to see what cost him the championship (and $1000 )



$2000 actually.


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 29, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> $2000 actually.


No, he still gets $1000 for second.


----------



## Bob (Jul 29, 2013)

SatoshiPikachu said:


> No, he still gets $1000 for second.



But first place got $3000.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2013)

Some interesting WC big BLD stats:

Prior to WC, there were 9 total 4x4x4 BLD means of 3. Now there are 14.
45 successful 4x4x4 BLD solves.
24 successful 5x5x5 BLD solves.
It would have been 25 (exactly as I predicted before WC) if I hadn't totally blown the last solve by forgetting to flip the last two edges. (I left the beehive in the refrigerator.)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the organizers and helping staff should all get hugs.

Any idea on where and when the next worlds is going to be?


----------



## Lid (Jul 29, 2013)

nccube said:


> Mats would've won without the +2 in the last solve. So sorry for him. Anyway, congratulations to Feliks, he definitely deserved it.


On the other hand, from what I saw Feliks took it very easy on his last solve, since he know he already won.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 29, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I think the organizers and helping staff should all get hugs.




THIS! This was a GREAT comp/Worlds and I appreciate all the hard work Tyson, Tim, and crew did for this! I think it turned out great and seemed (from participant perspective  to run smoothly. SO HUGS TO ALL!


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2013)

So I'm going to be around here until Friday (I'm taking a proper holiday while I'm here), so I have a lot of time to fill in with activities. I've already decided I'll go on a bus tour to Hoover Dam one day, and possibly to the Grand Canyon (although that seems less practicable). Other than that, I'm short of specific ideas other than having a look around. 

If anyone else is going to be around for a few days and has room for someone to tag along with their plans I'm keen (if you can bear putting up with me  ). Send me a PM or something if you're interested.

Otherwise, I'd love to hear suggestions from people of things to do around Las Vegas. 

NOTE: I do not intend to participate in any gambling or strip-show type activities.


EDIT: Oh and congratulations to everyone that did well in this competition, and specifically to my homie fazzles :tu


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratz to all the winners!
This was gr8 experience and thr staff fid a wonderful job. Saw some new and old faces; everyone was really friendly.

Till' next time friends.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> next time



NEXT TIME


----------



## schuma (Jul 29, 2013)

By the way, who won BLD? What's the time? Who won 2x2?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 29, 2013)

Cameron won the 2x2. I'm so happy for him.
I think this is the first time that the current world record average holder going into the world championships has actually won the world championships.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jul 29, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> Team Canada won SSBM crew battle. Mad hype.



WHAA?! When and where was the SSBM??


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 29, 2013)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013


----------



## moralsh (Jul 29, 2013)

schuma said:


> By the way, who won BLD? What's the time? Who won 2x2?



Marcell won *BLD

Congrats, not just to the winners, but to everybody there, it looked like the best place in the world to be at last weekend.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 29, 2013)

moralsh said:


> ..it looked like the best place in the world to be at last weekend.



Yeah, I wish I could be there also..  I am looking forward to any competion now LOL


----------



## schuma (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for announcing the results!


Tim Reynolds said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2013


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

Did Feliks use a Dayan Zhanchi for the final?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2013)

Worlds was such a blast! Katie and I had such a great time seeing everyone and also meeting many new people! Many congratulations to Feliks for becoming World Champion in the main event! Congratulations to all the world champions, but I would like to send a shout out to Cameron Stollery for becoming the 2x2 world champion, Marcell Endrey for sweeping every BLD event, and Kevin Hays for winning 5x5-7x7! This competition was so awesome! I can't wait for Worlds 2015!


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

When do the DYK?s start rolling in?


----------



## cubegenius (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok I only got one thing to say. The Riveria needs more elevators!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 29, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Did Feliks use a Dayan Zhanchi for the final?




i think he was using a moyu or guhong v2


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Worlds was such a blast! Katie and I had such a great time seeing everyone and also meeting many new people! Many congratulations to Feliks for becoming World Champion in the main event! Congratulations to all the world champions, but I would like to send a shout out to Cameron Stollery for becoming the 2x2 world champion, Marcell Endrey for sweeping every BLD event, and Kevin Hays for winning 5x5-7x7! This competition was so awesome! I can't wait for Worlds 2015!


Time to compare Worlds 2011 to 2013. From what I could see there was only a very small improvement in most events and for some events the results were even worse. However it seems the major progression has been in 6, 7, 4bld and 5 bld. 3bld and 3mbld were "not living up to expectations" although still awesome


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2013)

Massive thanks to Chris and Austin for running the live stream all weekend, I know we in the chat probably ruined the experience for you  but it was excellent to watch and talk to other cubers, albeit about BS half the time. You did a great job in the finals especially considering that we could see each solve with poor quality cameras.

Congratulations to all that won. Kevin Hays was a beast at big cubes, I felt a bit sorry for faz when he lost 5x5 finals despite winning the three rounds before it. 3x3 finals was too epic, not one sub 7 yet it was probably the most intense cubing I've seen, all the finalists did fantastic under pressure.

@fazdad: was that really you in the chat?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes it was really me in the chat. How could I not be glued to the screen?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 29, 2013)

Particularly loved how Faz, Mats and Sebastian dominated the podium for 4x4 in all rounds. They're clearly a class above everyone else!

Also sad that BLD podium seems worse than in 2011


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Particularly loved how Faz, Mats and Sebastian dominated the podium for 4x4 in all rounds. They're clearly a class above everyone else!
> 
> Also sad that BLD podium seems worse than in 2011



They also took 3x3 podium


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

fazdad or feliks himself, what cube did feliks use!?


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> fazdad or feliks himself, what cube did feliks use!?



Probably a Zhanchi, but why does it matter?


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Probably a Zhanchi, but why does it matter?



I just wanted to know because I might get a new cube and I want to know what he used because I heard they are both really good and since I cant decide, I want to choose the one feliks used to win the world championship


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> I just wanted to know because I might get a new cube and I want to know what he used because I heard they are both really good and since I cant decide, *I want to choose the one feliks used to win the world championship*



Why? All cubes don't suit all styles...


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Why? All cubes don't suit all styles...



Well, wont know till we try...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 29, 2013)

Username said:


> They also took 3x3 podium



Well yea but not all rounds


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2013)

Damn I thought Mats won OH, looks like he screwed up his earlier solves. Bit harsh that he didn't win anything, especially 3x3 where he practically lost by a millimetre :/


----------



## Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Massive thanks to Chris and Austin for running the live stream all weekend, I know we in the chat probably ruined the experience for you  but it was excellent to watch and talk to other cubers, albeit about BS half the time. You did a great job in the finals especially considering that we could see each solve with poor quality cameras.
> 
> Congratulations to all that won. Kevin Hays was a beast at big cubes, I felt a bit sorry for faz when he lost 5x5 finals despite winning the three rounds before it. 3x3 finals was too epic, not one sub 7 yet it was probably the most intense cubing I've seen, all the finalists did fantastic under pressure.
> 
> @fazdad: was that really you in the chat?



Yes thanks guys, must have been a lot of stress, the final we could follow and for sure live camera is a great addition to major events, we should invest and create a camera tooling package so we could reuse in more events
Can you share what is need, so we all may think on how to improve live coverage

btw I love the chat with the google doc with the results, thanks for the one who shared it with us


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 29, 2013)

3 in the morning... I don't feel like sleeping.

I want to thank all of the organizers and staff for making worlds a very smooth competition. I was able to meet and hang out with an incredibly wide variety of cubers, and that in itself made it worth it to be here. 

Having two podiums and two national champion titles is pretty cool, but is only the icing on the very delicious cake that was the worlds experience. 

I'm going to miss it...


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

timeless said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY1TdB-tG2c&feature=youtu.be



Does anyone have a better video? This one really doesn't do a final like this justice


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Does anyone have a better video? This one really doesn't do a final like this justice



There were literally 100 people with cameras/phones including some very professional-looking equipment, and two cameras on the stage itself. I'm sure there will be many high-quality videos from many angles.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 29, 2013)

Felik's mum videod the whole thing. They are back in Australia Wednesday morning. Give it till next weekend and Im sure Feliks will post something on his youtube channel.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

here is a good one I found


----------



## Vincents (Jul 29, 2013)

It's 3:50 AM here at the Riviera. I'm really really tired - running on ~9 hours of sleep over the last 4 nights.

Tyson *was* passed out on my couch, but just left. The entire staff team is basically dead/DGAF because everything is done.

I believe we just showed the world what an awesome staff is capable of doing - 5000? scorecards (I got through 3,4,5,2 and lost count at 2500), literally tens of thousands of solves, only a minor hiccup here and there, on 24 main timers + sparsely used 8 side-stage timers.

Every single member of the staff team deserves major props. I've taken the liberty of publishing the entire staff list here. You'll probably see many of these people at your local competitions. At the very least, give them a shout out and a pat on the back if you do.

They deserve it.

*Organizers*
Tyson Mao
Tim Reynolds
Jim Mertens
Bob Burton
Kian Barry
Felix Lee
Ilkyoo Choi
Vincent Sheu
Shelley Chang

*Staff*
_Jim's Team_
Aaron Abramowitz
Ashley Couch
Chester Lian
Evan Liu
James LaChance
Kit Clement
Natan Riggenbach
Shaden Smith
Sarah Strong

_Bob's Team_
Anthony Hsu
Chris Hardwick
Daniel Lo
Dene Beardsley
Jennifer Tang
Kevin Zhou
Zheng Li

_Kian's Team_
Tim Sun
Jasmine Lee
Peter Still
Nathan Kearney
Dave Campbell
Ian Winokur

_Felix's Team_
Jonathan Cookmeyer
Corey Sakowski
Nick Rech
Arthur Adams
Harris Karsch
Ajay Mysore
Richard Meyer

_Ilkyoo's Team_
Jeong Jong-Ho
Jun Doo-Young
Kim Jae-Min
Mike Hughey
Marie Hughey
Rebecca Hughey
John Brechon
Sébastien Auroux
Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras
Radu Făciu
Jean-Louis Mathieu
Sylviane Mathieu

_Vincent's Team_
Jeremy Fleischman
Steven Xu
Ryan Lim
Chia-Wei Lu
Nick Young
Patricia Li
Amy Tai
David Gomes
Michael Young
Alex Ho
Everest Shi
James Hamory
Courtney Louie
Richard Jay S. Apagar

_Shelley's Team_
Ambie Valdés
Casey Pernsteiner
Chris Krueger
Chris Dzoan
Dan Dzoan
John George
Lucas Garron
Patrick Kelly
Shonathon Collins
Shotaro Makisumi
Toby Mao
Fangyuan Chang

Goodnight, all.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for that video. It gave me a nice lunchtime 

Mats 1st PLL was slow (2 seconds) and had a lock. Same for Feliks last one.
I need a slomo of that +2 because when I stopped the timer the video the first time it looked like Mats finger was perfectly where it should be for the last U-move and the drop actually caused the +2

So close between these 2 dominators of modern day cubing


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks for that video. It gave me a nice lunchtime
> 
> Mats 1st PLL was slow (2 seconds) and had a lock. Same for Feliks last one.
> I need a slomo of that +2 because when I stopped the timer the video the first time it looked like Mats finger was perfectly where it should be for the last U-move and the drop actually caused the +2
> ...




Hahaha no problem. Yea hopefully someone makes a slow-mo of the solves


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who worked on that stream! You guys did a great job(although stream 2 going off seconds before the finals gave me a heart attack).
Thanks to all the people who organized the event, including those I'm good friends with 
Also, big shoutout to Ishmam for popping his 7x7 on stream with my entire house of "friends who couldn't go to Worlds" watching ;D


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Many congratulations to Felik's, a thoroughly deserved title, but I feel so sorry for Mats. To come so close and lose out on a +2 (and a pretty close one at that) seems like the worst way to lose out on a title which he too would have wholeheartedly deserved.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Thanks to everyone who worked on that stream! You guys did a great job(although stream 2 going off seconds before the finals gave me a heart attack).
> Thanks to all the people who organized the event, including those I'm good friends with
> Also, big shoutout to Ishmam for popping his 7x7 on stream with my entire house of "friends who couldn't go to Worlds" watching ;D



What about Halczuk's 7x7 rage? xD


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

I want to see the view of the camera that's right on faz's table. It was there for the whole final, I saw it on the live stream.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I want to see the view of the camera that's right on faz's table. It was there for the whole final, I saw it on the live stream.



Here's an unlisted version of the raw footage of the first four solves. I'll have a trimmed version at some point.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 29, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> here is a good one I found



So many people in the background...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Lucas.


----------



## Bob (Jul 29, 2013)

I should be asleep by now. Oops.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

Bob said:


> I should be asleep by now. Oops.



Depends on what part of the world your in. It is morning time where I am and I just got up about an hour ago.


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Depends on what part of the world your in. It is morning time where I am and I just got up about an hour ago.



That might be his point


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jul 29, 2013)

So brest ?


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

DYK's anyone?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 29, 2013)

Username said:


> DYK's anyone?


Why? Not much happened..


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Why? Not much happened..



Because they are fun to read


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 29, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Massive thanks to Chris and Austin for running the live stream all weekend, I know we in the chat probably ruined the experience for you  but it was excellent to watch and talk to other cubers, albeit about BS half the time. You did a great job in the finals especially considering that we could see each solve with poor quality cameras.




Thanks so much! I don't think people realized how crazy difficult it was to run this thing, especially when the room is packed with ~600 people, crappy internet, and last-minute materials. We really did try our hardest with what we had. I think people need to realize that we both still had to compete and everything, so we couldn't be on the camera all the time. However, I am very happy the second half of the 3x3 finals went with few hitches. 

Special thanks to Tyson for dealing with us and everything. I know it was a bit chaotic, but I think it turned out fine.


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 29, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Thanks so much! I don't think people realized how crazy difficult it was to run this thing, especially when the room is packed with ~600 people, crappy internet, and last-minute materials. We really did try our hardest with what we had. I think people need to realize that we both still had to compete and everything, so we couldn't be on the camera all the time. However, I am very happy the second half of the 3x3 finals went with few hitches.
> 
> Special thanks to Tyson for dealing with us and everything. I know it was a bit chaotic, but I think it turned out fine.


You did a great job, I was very happy to be able to watch the championship. And I'm sorry you had to deal with all those annoying guys from Mexico and their Martin jokes. Sometimes I'm really ashamed of my country...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...

Brest temporarily deleted the Worlds thread by accident.
Oedipus Complex is kid tested; mother approved.
I made $40 off a drunk guy for solving a cube.
I'm Brest's second favorite female cuber.
In the middle of Faz vs Mats final, someone started whistling the theme to "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly."
Tyson's voice crack during the awards ceremony was the best thing ever.
There are a lot of things you can do with escalators and a cube.
Skewb was the best unofficial event to never happen.
Xu won feet.

That's all I have for now. I'm really too tired to come up with better ones.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 30, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> DYK...
> 
> Brest temporarily deleted the Worlds thread by accident.
> Oedipus Complex is kid tested; mother approved.
> ...



I LedOL a few times XD

I'll do my own later.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2013)

I knew I should have posted earlier. Andrea stole a bunch of the DYKs I was going to write. 

Did you know...

- No flash photography was allowed?
- Nick Vu was spreading love in the form of stickers?
- Chris Wall and I got a 19.xx skewb team BLD single?
- He actually pronounces sq-1 "skwun" in real life?
- I judged Evan Liu's clock WR average during the staff competition, and I didn't even know he broke the WR until the day later?
- Xu (pronounced "shoe") won feet?
- Andrea Javier is the shortest 24-year-old I have ever met?
- I'm still taller than Joey Gouly?
- Lots of people know a lot about flags?
- Cards Against Humanity is the best game ever?
- No flash photography was allowed?
- Both Andy Smith and Andy Smith 2 attended?
- Brandon Delacruz and Justin Mallari are the same person?
- Jashmin Tin hugs EVERYONE?
- Bob takes the side stage very seriously?
- He also uses the mic very seriously?
- He's also very pro at pronouncing Chinese cubers' names?
- Running for 4x4, OH, 5x5 and 6x6 is probably the most fun I had while on staff duty?
- It was also the most amount of exercise I've had this summer?
- Chris Olson was "Famous Asian Rubik"?
- Sebastian and Philipp Weyer are brothers?
- No flash photography was allowed?
- During FMC round 2, Andrew Ricci suddenly said "Why am I even here?", after spending 10 mins on a 2x2x2 block, and walked out?
- I unintentionally DNF'd clock average for the third time this month?
- After the megaminx event took 50 mins longer than it was supposed to, we miraculously caught up during clock?
- After Unofficial Skewb got cancelled, a bunch of us got together and had a "Unofficial Unofficial" Skewb competition?
- Dene is actually super nice in real life?
- Henrik Aagaard took 2x2x2 finals very seriously?
- Nurym Kudaibergen actually came from Kazakhstan?
- He had DP all five times during 4x4x4 finals?
- No flash photography was allowed?
- During BLD finals I was supposed to judge Feliks, but he dropped out so I judged an invisible competitor (and even held up the laminated BLD paper) for a while?
- Tyson's voice crack at the end of awards was the funniest thing that happened all weekend?
- No flash photography was allowed?


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you know...

- JAY MCNEILL?!
- She's 24?
- Do people even think you're an adult?
- I was given a daughter?
- I look like Matt Smith?
- FWP is the only event that matters?
- Scrabble is now an official event?
- Cube Towel© is black magic?
- Davey Cow is best cow?
- IT IS JAY MCNEILL!
- Dammit, I got Abramowitzed!
- Breaking Bad?
- Ribbit?
- Do you <3
- Fehliks Zermdargs?
- Supeh sped pechee?
- I can do a _reaaaaally_ good cup song?
- ARM-ograph?
- Pizza is the worst?
- I hate the food court?
- I need to hire a hooker just to slap her?
- Ottozing and I are single twinsies?
- I'M FWP WORLD CHAMPION!
- Don't mind her, she's just Australian?
- Cubers United won mosaic in spirit?

comp was good and stuff


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2013)

anyone still in the hotel right now?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK's: 

Las Vegas is terrible in every way? 

The venue was literally feet from the US nats venue? 

Finding a decent place to eat is impossible? 

Gloria? 

Rob Stuart lives in the same town as me yet we only see each other when we travel across the country? 

Noah Arthurs and I look so much alike we switched name tags just to further confuse people? 

Anthony is a BAMF for getting us Team USA jackets? 

Noah and I also switched jackets? 

Pyraminx isn't a puzzle? 

Rowe Hessler is hysterical when he's drunk? 

Mats Valk and Feliks are ridiculously nice? 

I have a major crush on Cornelius? 

You need to treat every solve like it's your last? 

Breandan Vallance has an endless ability to impress me with crazy fingertricks? 

My attempts to corrupt Anthony and Rowe have been stopped twice? 

I have the most 'murican pride? 

USA, USA? 

Ravi's stackmat is more famous than he is?

I had to leave Monday at 3 AM?

Worlds was totally amazing?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 30, 2013)

Added a few you forgot:



Sa967St said:


> I knew I should have posted earlier. Andrea stole a bunch of the DYKs I was going to write.
> 
> Did you know...
> 
> ...


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 30, 2013)

Things I learned at worlds:

-Making worlds your first official comp is stressful but didn't stop it from being any less fun.
-People need to learn how to bathe. Seriously.
-Cubing with cold hands sucks. 
-Being nervous gives you cold hands.
-Flash photography is not allowed.
-Flash photography is distracting. Kian reminding people it is distracting is distracting.
-Meeting people I've been reading on the forums in person was AWESOME.
-Mats, Feliks, and Kevin are all super cool. Makes it easy to root for them.
-Best way to regain motivation is to compete.
-I got smoked by like 30 10 year olds.
-Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 30, 2013)

Fun comp, but did super terrible at almost all events.

Ex: Clock avg: 9, 15, 16, 8, 9 = 11.51 Didn't make finals.

Did horrid in feet (missed podium by 2 sec) and every round of OH.. Happy but unhappy about 10.00 3x3 avg (9.997). Happy about 31 FMC, 8:55 4BLD and 1:10 BLD which had 5 second pause to put on the blindfold because I had forgot to take off my glasses and didn't realize why it wouldn't go down :fp

I was racing Feliks at 4x4 and won twice 
missed 5x5 rdn 1 because of 5bld which I DNFed 
Top 10 in the world for sum of single ranks. Right in front of John 
Got fastest single for Canada but didn't get a medal because it was for averages this time 

More stuff when I get home.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...

Ron van Bruchem and Michal Pleskowicz both wanted a picture with me because of my awesome beard?

I was complimented on my beard 27 times

That's not including the 20 or 30 times Walker did it

I had pizza for a majority of my meals

Brest thinks Angela is the boss

Even though we all know it's Tony 

I bought a 5x5 from Kevin Hays

Odds are I'll break a WR soon

Kit Clement owns more than one clock

Why would anyone own more than one clock?

John Brechon used my beard in him multi blind memo




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...

...B2 and you're trolling?
...The Riveria is the crappest hotel I've ever stayed at?
...they told us they didn't have any non smoking rooms even though we reserved one?
...they gave a non smoking room to the people right behind us?
...I got in at 2:00 AM Friday and got 3 hours of sleep?
...It's incredibly awkward when people approach you and know exactly who you are but you can't figure out who they are?
...I probably met someone I really wanted to talk to and didn't realize it was them?
...The first thing Andrew Ricci said to me when he saw me was: "Motherfu****"?
...Kevin Hays still thinks he is 2x2 Masta?
...I AM BIG CUBE MASTA.
...Daniel Shep thinks I'm shorter in real life?
...I think Daniel is shorter in real life?
...Rob Yau is shorter in real life?
...I <3 Cameron Stollery?
...I actually considered doing the ...2x2 semis blindfolded?
...I got a 1.90 2x2 AO12 in practice BLD?
...I pretty much sucked at every event the whole entire competition?
...But that's okay because I met so many awesome people?
...Andrew Ricci fricken stole my question during the 3x3 seminar?
...Feliks picked him for the question because he was US champ?
...I am like the only person who really likes the food court at the Riveria?
...Anytime somebody asked me to sign something I had to say "Disclaimer: my signature sucks."?
...Signing cubes is incredibly difficult?
...I had a candy bar for breakfast every day?
...on for first day I posted a picture on Facebook of the candy bar and said "Breakfast of chinos"?
...everyone thought I was racist?
...I meant to say champions?
...Andy Smith knows a crap ton of tricks?
...Me and Ravi attempted mutual team blind while juggling?
...That is insanely hard?
...The walkout music at worlds was not nearly as impressive as it could have been?
...Rowe is incredibly funny drunk?
...Mats and Feliks are super fun to talk with?
...I thought Feliks didn't like me before worlds?
...During 3x3 finals Rowe started chanting "USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!" And the only people in it were Feliks and Mats?
...Mats' cuteness level is over 9,000?
...I've never been so disappointed with my 2x2 results?
...Before finals Mats got a 2.16 average and I almost peed my pants when I saw that?
...Cameron Stollery is super awesome?
...Henrik made 2x2 finals?
...wat


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...
...I'm apparently the only one who knew who Chris Wall was when I first saw him?
...I wanted a sub-10 average?
...I wasn't even close?
...you cannot stand in front of the cameras?
...Riviera internet sucks?
...because I'm American, I can eat at any given moment? (<3 Joey)
..."no, it's not that Per" 
...all Swedes look exactly the same?
...2x2 sucks?
...I didn't get to go to any fun meetups?
...Cubecast takes a lot of work?
...I unintentionally banned fazdad from the stream?
...You cannot stand in front of the cameras?
...Tyson is actually super cool?
...I hate Vegas?
...I'm amazing at 4BLD?
...Sarah's colour scheme is both amazing and terrible?
...You cannot stand in front of the cameras?
...You need to turn off your internet?
...I sat 3ft away from Faz's final solves?
...It was the most amazing thing ever?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...
...that I was shouting all the weird stuff in 3x3 finals, i.e. "have my children kevin costello" and "you're a hunk of burnin' love kevin hays"
...I LOVE YOU FELIKS ZEMDEGS!!!!
...that i'm pretty much everyone's number one fan?
...That i really need to learn when to shut up?
...that the chinese food in the food court at the riviera was legit imo?
...that i was probably the suckiest staff member at the competition?
...that i love jacob hutnyk?
...that i only broke PBs in pyraminx and still didn't make second round in literally anything?
...that I AM PATRICK STAR???!!!
...that competition anxiety sucks?
...I STILL LOVE YOU FELIKS ZEMDEGS!!!!!
...that this comp was unforgettable?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...

...As soon as I entered the Riviera, I went and tackled John Breckon.
...If you ever have a B2 in an alg, you are trolling.
...No flash photography is allowed.
...Faz won an epic 2-7 relay against Hays.
...Brest is the Brest.
...Brest and I went into the bathroom to swap shirts
......and was called sexy by Mats.
...Happy Birthday to Tim Reynolds.
...Andrea Javier is almost a full 2 feet shorter than me.
......The hugs with her were very interesting.
...Kevin Hays is the 2x2 Masta’
......and Chris Olson is the Big Cube Master!
...I got to meet Andrew Ricci
......Or was it Noah Arthurs?
...Corey Sakowski was the best of the worst.
......SAAAKKKOOWWWSSKI!!!
...Ryan DeLine has an amazing beard
......and was asked to take a picture with Michal Pleskowicz because of the beard. 
...DaveyCow is the best Cow <3

Thank you to all the organization and staff members to make this an amazing experience and birthday for me.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 30, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> - Nurym Kudaibergen actually came from Kazakhstan?
> - He had DP all five times during 4x4x4 finals?




That feel when getting DP while cubing


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 30, 2013)

There is no way anyone like me who was not on staff and just enjoying the competition will ever be able to understand the amount of work that went into this competition but I still would like to give everyone who was involved in organizing and running the hugest competition ever the biggest, most sincere, heartfelt thank you. You guys really are the defining feature of what makes the cubing community so awesome. 

And to Feliks, I've seen things in my life that have shown that sometimes history is already written and that we are just enacting it, and this I would say is one of those instances. Considering how much you have worked for something like this and yet how close (literally a matter of millimeters) it came to a different outcome, I would say it was almost a case of divine intervention and that you were somehow 'meant' to win. As if the cubing gods somehow took that last solve and said 'nope, it's his'. I know it sounds crazy, but I would say things like that don't just happen, and it was definitely _your_ time. Congratu-freakin-lations.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 30, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> DYK...
> ...I unintentionally banned fazdad from the stream?



I figured some people wouldnt believe it was me but what could I do?


----------



## Vincents (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...

- 波波 is a thing, now
- The scrambles can be found here: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~vsheu/Scrambles - World Championship 2013.zip
- The password is "smartcar" (no quotes)
- I got 9 hours of sleep over 4 nights
- I will never ever PB in 3x3 ever again (14.02>>>11.60 average)
- Sebastien Auroux ruined a 1-2-3 Berkeley FMC sweep (1. Steven Xu (25), T-2. Sebastien Auroux/Devin Corr-Robinett (26), 4. ME (27))
- Ajay built a cube throne
- PLEASE, NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY
- STAY IN THE COMPETITOR AREA, NOT IN FRONT OF THE SCRAMBLING TABLE
- Somebody reported a stolen laptop out of a locked briefcase, and was going to file a police report. He later found his laptop
- Our apparel vendor sold out
- Tyson was awesome as an announcer
- Our organization team blew away the rest of the world - many international delegates asked about how to replicate our model


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2013)

I may never speak again.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vincents said:


> DYK...
> 
> - 波波 is a thing, now
> - The scrambles can be found here: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~vsheu/Scrmbles - World Championship 2013.zip
> ...



Scrambles are 404'd


----------



## Vincents (Jul 30, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Scrambles are 404'd



Try again. I edited the link.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Try again. I edited the link.


Works.


----------



## Dene (Jul 30, 2013)

Kian said:


> I may never speak again.



<3 Kian, you were the best. I didn't really get much chance to chat properly with you but oh well... I just wanted to say, when it came to keeping events flowing you were really the linchpin that held everything together. This is the role that I normally take in Australian competitions so I know what it encompasses, and to do it on such a massive scale is absolutely nuts. From the perspective of a staff member, who just turned up on the day and did as they were bidden (predominantly scrambling in my case), you made life extremely easy for all of us. My greatest gratuities to you.



Of course, that is not to discredit everyone else who was involved, especially Jimmy, Timmy (I'ma start calling him that now, whether he likes it or not) and Tyson (Tysony doesn't work so well...), to name but a few, but this one is for Kian :tu


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 30, 2013)

Kian said:


> I may never speak again.



But how will anyone know that flash photography isn't allowed?

In all seriousness, you were a great MC. Controlling a crowd of dozens of people must have been a nightmare, but you did it beautifully. I especially loved how stern you got when people kept standing to close to the stage. <3


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2013)

fazdad said:


> I figured some people wouldnt believe it was me but what could I do?



You could have posted a link to your favorite Gregorians


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 30, 2013)

Links were banned in the chat, he would have got banned again xD

In all seriousness I did think it was fazdad, I don't see why anyone would bother to impersonate him for hours, but it was funny when he got banned, albeit unintentionally.


----------



## kko14 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Poor Mats*



Spoiler: Image


----------



## uvafan (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...
Evan got the clock WR?
Evan went to my high school?
Evan lost clock finals by .01 seconds?
Aaron needs to learn to shut up sometimes?
Aaron commonly mixes up L and L'?
And U and U'?
We still average sub50 Team BLD with several sub40s singles?
Aaron knows everyone?
Aaron "purposely" did badly in 3x3 so he could win the consolation round, but then he screwed up in the consolation round?
I was too shy to meet that many people?
I still met some awesome people?
Steve is good at everything?
Steve DNF'd BLD, probably because he thought he would?
Drew was seeded 4th in 3x3 finals even though he hadn't gotten an official sub10 avg until this competition and he averages barely sub10?
I somehow got a 36 FMC, all these blocks just kept appearing and I got lucky on LL?
Kevin Costello III got a 32 FMC?
If he had known how to use an insertion he might have been able to get sub30, because his LL was a Superman?
KC3?
I actually confused Andrew and Noah?
The last scramble in my OH round two had 12 misoriented edges?
I was considering taking a DNF, but I got a 19?
Lucas missed 3x3 finals by .08?
Lucas wants to know my OH PBs?
I solved next to Feliks and only lost by 2 seconds in the first round of 3x3?
Drew got an LL skip an OH but totally ruined an 11 with a +2?
Kevin should make the 42mm Zhanchi his main?
No flash photography?


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK...

Everybody that tried my 4x4 (including mats and Feliks) said something along the lines of "holy **** this cube is amazing"?

I only got one sub-40 single in the entire competition, which was a 32.09?

I got a 29.43 while racing Feliks (PB) but still lost to his 29.06, earlier however, I beat him with a 35?

My first 3x3 two handed solve at the competition was official?

D L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L D'? (This is for Antoine)

Antoine's 4x4 official average is still faster then mine?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK: I was wearing no pants when I was watching the 3x3 finals.


----------



## Bob (Jul 30, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> DYK: I was wearing no pants when I was watching the 3x3 finals.



Neither was I.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Try again. I edited the link.



I'm still getting 404'd.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 30, 2013)

Has anyone figured out what events had the best podium ever?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm still getting 404'd.



Click the actual text, not the quote.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 30, 2013)

DYKs:
Cubecast lost my laptop case? T.T
Mega team blind and mega team solves are GREEEAAATTTT?
Sarah takes flash photography very seriously? 
I met so many people that I started to forget mega PLLs?
I won't say 'Odder' anymore for fear of pronouncing it wrong? 
Ravi's center caps? xD
I got hugs from Feliks, Mats, Cornelius, and Jay. Twice from Mats? 
I'm going out to buy a set of Cards Against Humanity cards once I get home?
I definitely had more fun outside of comp than during?
British accents are the best when saying awful things? (James, Dan, Chris during CAH)


That's not a lot, but I might add later.


----------



## rj (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK: Fazdad was on twitch chat during 3x3 final, and I chatted with him?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 30, 2013)

Just like 2011, Feliks needed a sub-8.65 average to win.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK:
My name is Ryan Lim?


----------



## Zoé (Jul 30, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> I won't say 'Odder' anymore for fear of pronouncing it wrong?


Don't worry, I've been dating him for a year and I still don't know how to pronounce it right either x)


----------



## Tyson (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK:
We were supposed to be able to set up the main hall at 4pm. We didn't end up being able to set up the main hall until 7:30pm?
I should have worn a pedometer to track how many steps I took, but I suspect I walked over 10 km a day?
The bank takes your ID and files a government report (probably anti-money laundering) when you withdraw $12k in 2-dollar bills?
Not a single parent has threatened to sue us yet?
But one did threaten to beat up James LaChance?
That I have no idea what the fumes coming from the t-shirts are?
And I hope that they don't result in cancer?
That the Weyer brothers relay vs Ian Winokur on 3x3x3 speedsolve is a very fair race?
That Ian Winokur beat my PB average by 0.3 seconds?
And he beat my multi-BLD PR by getting a 2/2?
That I'm going to take both of these back?
And my legs are *still* sore?

Oh... and... John George challenged the people hanging out in my room to a paper airplane contest, and someone almost made a paper airplane with my name, address, and credit card information and threw it out the window?


----------



## iwinoky (Jul 30, 2013)

*DYK*

When Kian announced that the second round of 3x3 would have everyone from Feliks Zemdegs to Ian Winokur, that that may be the only time my name is ever mentioned alongside Feliks'!



Tyson said:


> DYK:
> That Ian Winokur beat my PB average by 0.3 seconds?
> And he beat my multi-BLD PR by getting a 2/2?
> That I'm going to take both of these back?



BRING IT!


----------



## Owen (Jul 30, 2013)

Tyson said:


> DYK:
> Not a single parent has threatened to sue us yet?



Does this happen often?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 30, 2013)

Owen said:


> Does this happen often?



No... only once. But that was enough for me to write all that small text on the website.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 30, 2013)

DYK

-Andrea Javier and Aaron Abramowitz are the most hyper people on this planet.
-Brest has the best 3x3 I've ever tried.
-I had 17 DNFs to Sarah's 12.
-I finally found Sinpei Araki and Sarah translated to him that he was my favorite cuber.
-The first person I walked by when I got to the Philadelphia airport was Phil Yu. 
-Odder was the funniest person I met (and roomed with).
-He says things as he realizes them and anything he says is hilarious.
-The sumo wrestling match ups on the sidewalk outside the hotel were a Rowe vs Lachance rematch, Limeback vs Faz, and me vs Rowe. Then the police stepped in.
-A few minutes later James Lachance got us kicked out of the casino for trying to get Macky and Mats to kiss. And then saying that 'this hotel's security sucks' while massive security guards were walking by.
-Lachance also almost got in a fight during the competition with someone from the crowd. 
-Rowe accidentally slammed Hays' head into the shower door at the after party.
-We didn't know if he got a concussion.
-Harris Chan got a 5.25 full step solve while we were racing.
-Julian David is awesome at imitating Haiyan (video to follow).
-A handful of us raced random made up events for a majority of the day on monday in the food court (videos to follow).
-I stackmatted a U2 x4 in 0.25 seconds.
-I'm unbelievably jealous at the size of Shonathon Collins' calves.
-I have a ringtone from a cod4 soundboard that yells 'INCOMING, INCOMING, INCOMING'. My phone was at max volume and it went off in the multi bld room during my and everyone's solves. 
-Rowe would've gotten another tattoo if he had enough money with him.
-Andy Smith finally met Andy Smith 2 (video to follow).
-Andy Smith is a good dancer (video to follow).
-The hotel seemed like it was built 100 years ago.
-Eric Limeback and Breandan Vallance had the sickest entrances for 3x3 finals. Breandan's gave me full body chills and was trying not to act like a little schoolgirl. 
-Eric Limeback and Thompson Clarke are too awesome.
-So is Faz.
-A couple of us were excited to see what Joey's hair would look like after he went underwater. 
-That was the most refreshing pool I've ever been in. 
-I finally got to thank Kit Clement for teaching me f2l.
-Bobby d'Angelo showed some cubers the impersonations he has of them. (including mm&p)
-Team USA got a 36.xx in practice for the international cube relay. (4 person team, 4 cube relay)
-I could watch Ravi juggle all day. 
-He tried doing 3 balls and a cube but messed up around the end of OLL.
-Anthony is awesome for organizing and ordering the Team USA jackets. 
-Vegas has some gigantic bugs.
-This was my 34th competition and first where I didn't get a single PB in anything, even though they held every single event.
-I should probably practice at least something before a competition.
-I attempted to re-learn all of 4bld in the 30 minutes before the end of 4BLD because I was supposed to be done for the competition, but wanted a PB.
-I started memo but failed it miserably.
-The best part of the competition was meeting cubers that you've never talked to, but still know who you are. 
-Tyson accidentally switching 2nd/1st place and getting the voice crack during the awards ceremony was hilarious.
-The organization team ran a great competition. 
-This was the best trip I've ever been on.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 30, 2013)

Any footage of destroyed 7x7?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

Akash Rupela said:


> Any footage of destroyed 7x7?



I am still wanting it.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I would kind of like video of Michal smashing his 7x7, because afterall that totally messed up my last solve and a sub-4 mean.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jul 31, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> -Andrea Javier and Aaron Abramowitz are the most hyper people on this planet.



Aaron was my first judge and he was super chill, asking my name and where I was from and stuff. The second time I saw him was during the 3x3 finals which was hilarious..


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 31, 2013)

Some more DYKs...

I was really tempted to call Odder "Jesus" during this entire competition.
OH air hockey.
Wearing flip flops and running the opposite direction of an escalator isn't the best idea.
Tyson really wanted the cleaners to do their job.
Watching drunk people as they entered the hotel late at night is fun to do.
Andrea Javier is shorter, older and extremely more hyperactive then me.
Danny English.
Son, I'm not going to stop you from getting into Justin Bieber, but I want you to experience puberty first.
At least that's what I think was the answer.
Brest hates raw broccoli.
When in doubt, just use 4g instead of the wi-fi.
You'd be surprised at what people leave behind after a day of competing.
Everyone was really nice.
It was really cold inside the convention center.
I was actually upset that I did not bring a jacket.
I thought my Aunts and Uncle were dead because they didn't answer my calls or text for 2 hours.
They were in the hotel room the whole time.
Daniel Sheppard is a wild, romantic, teasing, flirtatious kind of lover.
I can't tell who was more outgoing, Andrea Javier or Jasmine Tin.
Brest accidentally said, "a**" when he was congratulating the staff over the microphone.
Coincidentally, Faz accidentally dropped an F-bomb during his seminar when he thought the mic cut out.
This comp was so much fun, would re-live again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Yeah I would kind of like video of Michal smashing his 7x7, because afterall that totally messed up my last solve and a sub-4 mean.



if it distracted you during your solve then you could have had an extra attempt ithink



Tyson said:


> No... only once.



what for?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> Some more DYKs...
> 
> Son, I'm not going to stop you from getting into Justin Bieber, but I want you to experience puberty first.
> At least that's what I think was the answer.



It was:
In a world ravaged by [Justin Bieber], our only solace is [puberty].

Best after party game ever. Seriously, it needs to be brought to every competition that has an after party.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you know...

...Mats didn't want a funny interview?
...I did one anyway?
...Everyone is a foot taller or a foot shorter than you expect?
...Ravi and I are a great team?
...Aabramowitzing is a thing now?
...The food court is the best place to hang out, but the worst place to get food?
...No flash photography?
...Stay behind the tape?
...Get off the wifi?
...Everyone was REALLY quiet during the 3BLD final?
...It ended up being extremely intense and no one did very well?
...The second 4BLD scramble was insane?
...Who's your favorite person in the room?
...Escalators!
...OH + Air hockey = intense
...Ian Bourne successfully photobombed two of Pi's videos?
...Or was it Kevin Last?
...Are YOU Jay Mcneill!?!?!?!?!
...Feliks is chill?
...Hays is not as chill, but still really cool?
...Odder is odd?
...I forgot to meet Lars Petrus?
...FMC is FUN if you know how to insert?
...Rowe was a little disruptive during the 3x3 finals?
...RedKB is really cool IRL and is really interested in BLD?
...USA USA USA?
...Cards Against Humanity is really fun with 18 people?
...Stefan Pochmann is awesome?
...Everyone called me Andrew?
...Andrew and I traded jackets and nametags?
...The jackets are AWESOME!!! Thanks Anthony!!!?
...Everything Andrea (Andreaillest) said?????????????

yay


----------



## Hays (Jul 31, 2013)

Just got back. Will upload all the winning 5-7 averages soon.

Did you know:
-I tried a new N perm that Rob Yau gave me on my 2nd 7x7 solve in the first round and messed it up
-Anthony Brooks solves red white and blue centers first on a 4x4
-Feliks actually bought me and Mats dinner
-Kris De Asis is actually Yu Nakajima
-Canada cleaned up in the smash battle
-International relay team USA sucks
-Team USA got a 36 in practice
-I’m really good at looking at the timer and missing WR singles
-17 hour drive aint nothing
-The mints at the hotel in Boise were the best
-Team USA jackets were “baller as ****”
-Anthony and David suck at getting ice
-Mountain Dew
-I was the only one to bring snacks to the backroom before 3x3 finals
-Feliks is no longer undefeated in any event 
-Dan Cohen drinks haterade from a can
-I got a 12.4 3x3 average and made finals
-Sub Erik 3x3 single
-Feliks got sub 1 single on a 50 redux


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

A couple DYKs:

-I finally understood how you're supposed to use pre-moves and what insertions are in FMC right after getting a 31?
- Louis got 4 parities in 2 rounds of 4x4?
- I'm supper jealous of how well he does in comps?
- I didn't see something weird on Sarah's head?
- drumgod1997?
- Riley, Coolster and Steve are tiny?
- Lots of people had cups of hot water during finals?
- I made 2x2 finals?
- I beat yoshi at OH vs 2H relay?
- Sumeet put out a "tips" box when we were racing and we got 1$ from a random kid?
- We need a new commentator!
- It was 117F in Vegas the day before the comp and 120F in Valley of fire?
- My Mom passed out at got helped by people randomly carrying a huge cooler of ice on a hike?
- NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY!
- Eric Limeback 4/17 MBLD?
- EMILY PLEASE COME TO A BIG CUBE COMP NAO


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 31, 2013)

Man, all of the DYK's I know have pretty much been said. Anyhow:

DYK...
- Most importantly, I'm *still* the sumo champ.
- I live a few (hundred) corn fields away from where Kirstine Aagard stayed in Indiana for some time
- Somehow Rowe *still* thinks I'm the nicest cuber he's ever met
- I got the honor of being a bouncer for the inconsiderate people (both parents and cubers) that cannot listen to the nice warnings from Kian and Tyson
- Just as Tyson said, a parent threatened to fight me
- Instead of said parent getting kicked out, I later that evening got kicked out for an unrelated event?
- I picked Macky and Kirstine up at the same time
- They're both incredibly light, but it makes you look super cool
- I asked Mike Kotch to sumo before I realized who it was
- Once Rowe said "MIKE KOTCH!" excitedly I then declined to go against Mike?
- I tried my best at convincing Feliks to sumo Macky or anybody else but he kept declining
- He then randomly decided to go up against Eric Limeback
- I coached him against Rowe coaching Eric
- Eric won and as per our agreement Canadian Rockets are now considered "Smarties"
- I really did say "Riviera security sucks" after being told we weren't allowed to hang out in the casino
- So some other power tripping security officer told me to "Get the f*ck out of my sight"
- But proceeded to follow me/the group around so we couldn't
- Proceeded to follow us until we got out of the building
- But we came back inside shortly after anyway
- Ryan DeLine (TeddyKGB on here) was asked by Ron van Bruchem for a photo
- This made Justin Rausch (bizzaro on here) jealous.
- Ron's great at saying "But of course!"
- Michael Pleskowicz asked for a photo as well, because of Ryan's outstanding beard
- There wasn't near the crowd following Feliks around as I thought there would be
- Except when he was solving. His crowd attention is easily the main reason the tape was put down
- Aaron Abramowitz seems to think chatting to competitors / chanting things while they're solving is completely ok
- Brandon Mikel got a talking to about his FMC results
- John Brechon is amazing at 2x2, he achieved a 69 second solve.
- Chris Olson is *really* susceptible to pressure
- And won't even try leting me pass him out to calm his nerves
- I beat Rowe Hessler at 2x2!

I said most importantly earlier, but, this is clearly most irritating:
- I barely missed round 2 of 2x2. I was 101 and they took the top 100.
- The cutoff was 4.94 (Chris Wall / MaelstroM) and that's what I averaged
- But Chris got a better single than me (by 0.34)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 31, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> - Chris Olson is *really* susceptible to pressure



 Yes I am. Let it be known I wasn't very nervous in the finals though. Those scrambles were just absolute garbage.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yes I am. Let it be known I wasn't very nervous in the finals though. Those scrambles were just absolute garbage.



I _knew_ there was a good reason you got a 12-second solve, the scramble was too hard!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2013)

If you want a Team USA jacket, here's the thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43244-Team-USA-Jackets!&p=881627#post881627


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 31, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> - This made Justin Rausch (bizzaro on here) jealous.



It's Bizarro.

Anyway, DYK...

I got called 'Dick' by James LaChance's girlfriend because she thought it was my real name?
I was also asked if my 2x2 popped because of my extremely garbage times?
I wish my 2x2 had popped?
By some 'random' coindence, John Brechon and I sat next to each other for Penn and Teller?
We also saw some girls whose parents must be very proud? (Sarcasm)?
There are varying degrees of the word 'if'?
People in casinos have no clue how to walk?
I'm in the background of the Feliks vs. Kevin Hayes relay race video?
TSA employees are hilarious?
There is no need to stand when you're in the front row?
This causes everyone to stand, and makes viewing somewhat difficult?
The 'Crazy Girls' poster was the best one at the Riviera?
That's about the only good thing about the Riviera?
James honestly thought I would shake his hand after he used the bathroom?
He washed them, but I don't care.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yes I am. Let it be known I wasn't very nervous in the finals though. Those scrambles were just absolute garbage.



^^^This^^^!!!!!!

The last 2 rounds of 2x2, I stopped giving a crap and stopped doing silly stuff with my 1 look solving. The semi finals was okay and I got a slightly faster average than my previous official PB, but the finals scrambles were just insanely awful and I came 10th >.<


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 31, 2013)

Tyson's voice crack


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK:
...This only takes 8 moves to solve?
...and this cube only takes 12 moves?
...I gave Nick Vu his heart stickers?
...there is a nice way to solve this PLL case? U' to setup
... F R U' R' U F R' F' R U F'
...Cards against humanity is best.
...Justin Jaffrey's card game "Pro" is the best game ever
...Samus has a lolwtf recovery in SSBM
...Some people that I have never met before knew my name. It was weird.
...schlokam is the best worst method ever.
...Kotch is good at U2 x4
...ODDER JUMPED OVER A CHAIR?!
...most cubers aren't tickilish?
...Cubers don't like when you block their vision of the cube?
...especially when they are doing a 5x55 solve?
...I rushed my first FMC because the judge said 15 minutes when we were 15 minutes in.
...I actually do NISS wrong, even though I use it at home all the time
America flagcape


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK...

I believe this is my first DYK?
They're hard to do... I can't think of anything?
I got my first official sub-10 average with no 9.xx's? 
Worlds was awesome?
Epic BLD race was epic?
I think I only got a success twice in the whole race which included at least 15 solves?
Andr- Oops, I mean Noah is awesome and funny?
When we met, we pretended we didn't know each other, and asked if the other could do BLD?
Noah said something along the lines of "Yea... I've solved it blind once"
I DNF'd all three 4BLD's, the last off by 3 wings that I still have on my 4x4?
My 5BLD attempts were my first attempts since more than a month ago, when I got my first success?
Which of course led to really bad DNFs?
YOLOSWAG was the last thought in my head before I did my 31.81 BLD?
This time, at the food court, I actually remembered to use the coupons BEFORE I paid?
I met so many great people?
Feliks knew who I was?
Team factory with Steve did not go as planned?
I hate the Riviera beds?
Especially the pillows?
My fastest 3x3 solve of the comp was 7.00 while practicing?
I just posted this in the US Nats thread, then realized my mistake, so deleted that and copied and pasted it here?
Bob Burton said my name as "Riley WOOOOOHOOOOOOO" during mega/feet and then made it his own saying "AS COPYRIGHTED BY BOB BURTON"?
Well, so did Sarah?
I used pseudo blocks/pre moves in FMC <3 Brest
Robert Yau is awesome  

I will add more if I think of any.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK...

-First sub-10 3x3 avg
-Finals was the best thing evarr
-"at over 15 turns per second"
-I had counting 29 in OH 
-Edward got so lucky
-National Champ for 4x4
-USA jackets
-our relay team one because everyone else failed
-Lucas Etter gets mad when you don't do COLL
-Sebastian Weyer is really awesome 
-My best rank now is for 7x7
-Everyone had get out by 11
-Corner twists are allowed
-Bob handed me money by mistake
-Sub-2 feet mean with no practice lol
-I suck at PLL
-I dropped the cube during AUF 10% of the time
-My 4x4 single time dropped by 1.5ish seconds but I went down a rank
-Michal throws cubes on the ground when he doesn't place
-It messed up Mitch
-I got 32.78 4x4 avg while warming up
-My official avg was 4 seconds slower
-Oh look a slot machine
-Bob handed me money by mistake
-I got so hungry the second day so I ate 20 chicken nuggets
-I lost 7 cubes :'(
-Best. Awards. Ever.
-My flight was going to take off 2 hrs after the end of 3x3 finals
-luckily it got delayed
-You only get applauded if you're famous or you're old
-I felt a 4x4 that was looser than mine
-I did the wrong PLL and got a N-perm
-Steve +2'd what would've been a counting 8.3
-I learned 10 algs the day after worlds
-Our team got fast claps
-Steve was an American for the relay
-Mats is really fluid 
-rUObik's cube
-I realized I wrote my 2nd FMC solution down wrong with less than a minute to go
-it took me forever to write this post


----------



## ianography (Jul 31, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> ...*Kevin Last* successfully photobombed *most* of Pi's videos?



FTFY

I have no idea who Ian Bourn is


----------



## ToastyKen (Jul 31, 2013)

Working on a video of the epic showdown between Mats and Felix, and I thought I'd share some math I worked out:

Feliks took an early lead in the first 3 rounds. Not too much to analyze the

By the time Solve 4 rolled around, Mats needed a 7.7 to have a chance of taking the lead (assuming best and worst solves were tossed after solve 4*, and Feliks gets a terrible solve 4, Mats would still need a 7.7. If Feliks gets something than his worst solve, Mats would need to do even better).

(*Of course, tossing best and worst after solve 4 makes no real sense, but it seems to make more sense to estimate a sense of who has "the lead" than actually using all the solve times?)

Mats gets a 7.31.

So now Feliks needs an 8.2 or better in Solve 4 to keep his lead (again, assuming best and worst at the end of solve 4 were tossed).

Feliks gets a 7.36.

Now at the beginning of Solve 5, Mats, needs an 8.1 or better to have a chance of winning. (That is, assuming Felik gets his worst solve in Solve 5, Mats would still need an 8.1 to win. If Feliks gets something better than his worst solve in Solve 5, Mats would need to do even better.)

So then, boom. 7.76, which is better than 8.1, but possible penalty. At this point:

If there's no penalty:**
Mats Valk: 8.81, (9.52), 7.61, (7.31), 7.76	Avg: 8.06
Feliks Zemdegs:	8.39, 7.95, 8.21, 7.36

Feliks would need an 8.02 on his final solve to tie.

If there is a penalty, then 9.76 is worse than 8.1, and so:
Mats Valk: 8.81, 9.52, 7.61, (7.31), (9.76+)	Avg: 8.65
Feliks Zemdegs:	8.39, 7.95, 8.21, (7.36), (x)	Avg: 8.18

Feliks would win no matter what.

**Of course, it's also important to keep in mind that "if Mats's solve 5 didn't have a penalty" is a bit more complex than it first appears, in that (a) if there were no penalty, it likely would've been due to him spending slightly more time turning the piece, which means the time would've been slightly higher, and (b) if Mats's solve 5 time were around 8 seconds, Feliks might've tried a bit harder on solve 5 and gotten a better time.

So you can't just blindly say "if there were no penalty, Mats would've won", because neither of the solve 5 times penalty are independent variables from the penalty and would've been different if there were no penalty.

That's my analysis. Let me know if anything seems off?

I think the real lesson here, is that both Feliks and Mats are amazeballs.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 31, 2013)

Eagerly waiting for WC2015 venue to be decided/announced. Must. not. miss. this time.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Eric Limeback 4/17 MBLD?



**Eric Limeback 12/12 MBLD*


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2013)

Tyson said:


> ...The bank takes your ID and files a government report (probably anti-money laundering) when you withdraw $12k in 2-dollar bills?...


pic, or this didn't happen


----------



## Eric Limeback (Jul 31, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> DYK
> Eric Limeback and Thompson Clarke are too awesome.



As are you, it was good meeting ya bud 



fatboyxpc said:


> As per our agreement Canadian Rockets are now considered "Smarties"



Hahaha I forgot about that. Actually I think your 'smarties' are now considered rockets


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 31, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


> Hahaha I forgot about that. Actually I think your 'smarties' are now considered rockets



Hey now, our agreement was if you WIN then smarties are smarties! Remember how I said "If you lose, wait, f*** you, if you win, then smarties are smarties!"


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2013)

etshy said:


> If it's in Africa then Egypt pleaseee
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did here


And now other people can see as well 



DuffyEdge said:


> Haha, I think we can safely assume that Worlds will never be held in Africa


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086006/


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 31, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086006/


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1351165/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2


----------



## angham (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool Frog said:


> ...schlokam is the best worst method ever.


Jesus christ i forgot about that abomination
Also i believe it's SLECM


----------



## Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> UK please



To increase a selection, there are some check points organisation team uses


- is the country/venue easy international reachable 
- a big enough venue should fit 600+ , not to expensive 
- is there enough and not expense accommodations near the venue
- and are there enough volunteers in the city/country to setup a local organisation team 

The last is a must, without a big enough local team it is very hard to manage a 400+ competition 

and last and not least , find enough sponsors to pay for it ...

So take some initiative and setup an UK organisation team ...as always I will advice and help where needed

Have fun
Ton


----------



## rybaby (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, 2 questions...
Why wasn't Alexander Lau at the world championship?
How do people get to compete with 2:00+ times? (3x3x3)


----------



## Username (Jul 31, 2013)

rybaby said:


> Ok, 2 questions...
> Why wasn't Alexander Lau at the world championship?
> How do people get to compete with 2:00+ times? (3x3x3)



1. Not everybody can go. He lives on the other side of the world
2. The same way as anybody else


----------



## dlo (Jul 31, 2013)

rybaby said:


> Ok, 2 questions...
> Why wasn't Alexander Lau at the world championship?
> How do people get to compete with 2:00+ times? (3x3x3)



What's wrong with 2:00+ times? The cutoff for 3x3x3 is high so that as many people can compete as possible and we had no problem handling that many competitors.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 31, 2013)

dlo said:


> What's wrong with 2:00+ times? The cutoff for 3x3x3 is high so that as many people can compete as possible and we had no problem handling that many competitors.



Oh. I just thought there was a stricter cutoff. So pretty much anyone could just sign up? How does that work?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 31, 2013)

I've always thought of 3x3 as the poster event, therefore all competitions would try to encourage as many people as possible to compete in it, regardless of their times. That is why 10 minute cutoff's are commonly seen.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 31, 2013)

Did you know...

...Bob ****ing Burton?

Because you should.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

blade740 said:


> Did you know...
> 
> ...Bob ****ing Burton?
> 
> Because you should.



On Bob's phone


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> On Bob's phone



I'm on Bob's iOS app right now.


----------



## dlo (Jul 31, 2013)

rybaby said:


> Oh. I just thought there was a stricter cutoff. So pretty much anyone could just sign up? How does that work?



Either pre-register online or talk to registration day-of.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 31, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> ...that I was shouting all the weird stuff in 3x3 finals, i.e. "have my children kevin costello" and "you're a hunk of burnin' love kevin hays"



DYK...
...that that was really annoying?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK...
...the women i was standing near during those finals kept turning their heads around to look murderously at the people shouting?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK...

..All the people shouting during finals were REALLY annoying? 
...Except for when Andrew whistled The Good The Bad and The Ugly?
...Bob was trolling me really hard during all the side events?
...I finally said "Who do you think you are!?"
...He hands me his phones and says "Look at my lock screen"?
...It said "I'm Bob ****ing Burton"
...That was one of the funniest things ever?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> 
> ..All the people shouting during finals were REALLY annoying?
> ...Except for when Andrew whistled The Good The Bad and The Ugly?
> ...



That whistling wasn't cool. Had the audience all started laughing, and many of them chuckled, it would have created a major distraction to just one competitor, which would have been unfair conditions.

I really hope that people can respect that we're trying to run as fair of a competition as possible. If the conditions in the hall had deteriorated, we would have had to give the distracted competitor a new different solve, and we would have to eject the offending person.

The USA USA USA chanting is not nearly as bad, since that's in between solves. But honestly, I really did feel whoever was whistling during that final put the competition quality in serious jeopardy and I would respectfully request that the person and everyone else refrain from doing that type of stuf..


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK

-I was stopped by airport security for a suspicious bag?
-That officer proceeded to fist bump me and announce that I will be the Rubik's Cube Champion?
-I let him down with a 17-second average?
-Cubestacking?
-Feliks is orange?
-Heat 12 doesn't know where to go?
-I was in heat 12?
-Me and several others chuckled to all of the times with 2+ 6's in it?
-I later achieved a 6.66s 2x2 average?
-I won the Nascar poll?
-I continued to win the Brickyard 400?
-515?
-Red cubes are ugly?
-The wind took down several tents and signs?
-Oi Oi Oi?
-Rowe Hessler. Rowe Hessler. Rowe Hessler. Rowe Hessler. Rowe Hessler?
-Good cubers induce young men to confess their love and demand babies?
-Because of the Vegas trip, I missed an AP event that could have given me a new car?
-The store for cubing apparel did not have any more cubing apparel?
-Chairs are for standing?
-Aisles are for sitting?
-Tape is for crossing?
-Feet are for cubing?
-DYK's are necessary for all competitions?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 31, 2013)

Tyson said:


> That whistling wasn't cool. Had the audience all started laughing, and many of them chuckled, it would have created a major distraction to just one competitor, which would have been unfair conditions.
> 
> The USA USA USA chanting is not nearly as bad, since that's in between solves. But honestly, I really did feel whoever was whistling during that final put the competition quality in serious jeopardy and I would respectfully request that the person and everyone else refrain from doing that type of stuf..



My bad, Tyson. But I don't think (although I'm certainly not positive) that I was doing it while either Feliks or Mats were solving.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> A couple DYKs:
> ...
> - Eric Limeback 4/17 MBLD?



A couple DYKs:
- Antoine Cantin 6/10 MBLD?
- Antoine Cantin 4/8 MBLD?
- Eric Limeback 12/12 MBLD Canada NR?


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 31, 2013)

theanonymouscuber said:


> My bad, Tyson. But I don't think (although I'm certainly not positive) that I was doing it while either Feliks or Mats were solving.



It was between solves, but people were still laughing while Feliks was inspecting, though it did die down before he started his solve.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 31, 2013)

theanonymouscuber said:


> My bad, Tyson. But I don't think (although I'm certainly not positive) that I was doing it while either Feliks or Mats were solving.



If I recall, it was just as one of them was getting ready to start inspection. So the timing of the audience laughter would have have been the key here.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK that These were the places where Worlds was held?

2003 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
2005 - Lake Buena Vista, Florida, USA
2007 - Budapest, Hungary
2009 - Düsseldorf, Germany
2011 - Bangkok, Thailand
2013 - Las Vegas, Nevada, USA


----------



## ianography (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> DYK that These were the places where Worlds was held?
> 
> 2003 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 2005 - Lake Buena Vista, Florida, USA
> ...



Yes

I did know that


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> DYK that These were the places where Worlds was held?
> 
> 2003 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 2005 - Lake Buena Vista, Florida, USA
> ...



Yes.

EDIT: IAAAN

DYK that in 1982, Worlds was also held in Budapest, Hungary?
And that Thriller was released?
And that I wasn't alive?
...yet?


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 31, 2013)

Just wanted to clarify that I was only responsible for the "USA" chant and the "Feliks I love you" shout, both of which happened when it was loud. Not the whistling and not the "come on feliks" when feliks was inspecting. Just wanted to clear this up cuz everyone keeps saying i was "disruptive"...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

Anthony said:


> A couple DYKs:
> - Antoine Cantin 6/10 MBLD?
> - Antoine Cantin 4/8 MBLD?
> - Eric Limeback 12/12 MBLD Canada NR?



:3


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 31, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> -Cubestacking?



DYK...
...that i was really hoping all those cubes would fall and break?
...that the cube stacking was annoying and distracting, especially when it caused outbursts?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> DYK that These were the places where Worlds was held?
> 
> 2003 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 2005 - Lake Buena Vista, Florida, USA
> ...



Thank you, Womack, for not only directly copying/pasting exactly what I posted on Facebook, but for both restating knowledge that anyone can find without much effort as well as posting something completely irrelevant.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 31, 2013)

KCuber said:


> DYK...
> 
> -You only get applauded if you're famous or you're old




That's one thing that kind of annoyed me. I lost my voice trying to cheer for people that I thought deserved it, but were getting nothing. :3


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It was between solves, but people were still laughing while Feliks was inspecting, though it did die down before he started his solve.



Don't get me wrong... I did think it was funny. But there was just too much at stake on the stage for that type of funny. Something like that could be very distracting during inspection. What if he figures out fewer moves during inspection because people are laughing?

It's over now, but just in the future, the finals at the world's ever largest cubing event has a lot at stake. We all take extreme precautions to make sure that it's as fair as possible.

Tim, Jim, and I, and the other organizers, and all the staff poured in a ton of energy into this event. Having an incident in the finals could easily ruin for us, and all of you, what was otherwise a very exciting ending to a very successful event.


----------



## shelley (Jul 31, 2013)

Five people have now attended six World Championships, more than anyone else in the world. Can you name them?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> DYK that These were the places where Worlds was held?
> 
> 2003 - Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> 2005 - Lake Buena Vista, Florida, USA
> ...



2015 - Dublin, Ireland...
One can dream.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

shelley said:


> Five people have now attended six World Championships, more than anyone else in the world. Can you name them?



I think Tyson was one of them.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

shelley said:


> Five people have now attended six World Championships, more than anyone else in the world. Can you name them?



Ron, Lars.


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2013)

shelley said:


> Five people have now attended six World Championships, more than anyone else in the world. Can you name them?



You, Tyson, Ron, Francois (sorry if I spelled that wrong). I can't think of the last (and don't even know if my first 4 are correct).

Edit: Not Francois...
Edit 2: Not you either...
Edit 3: Not Tyson either...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 31, 2013)

chris, and lars


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> chris



Chris who? Hardwick?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 31, 2013)

Worlds was cool..


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Chris who?



guess


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 31, 2013)

--


----------



## rybaby (Jul 31, 2013)

Austin texas 2015


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003HARD01
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BRUC01
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VAND01
> 
> edit: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BURT01



and lars
and it doesnt appear that bob went to thailand


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried to do this without editing, BUT WHO IS THE LAST PERSON?



shelley said:


> Five people have now attended six World Championships, more than anyone else in the world. Can you name them?



Lars Petrus [WC 1982, 2003-07, 2011, 2013]
Lars Vandenbergh [WC 2003 - 2013]
Ron van Bruchem [WC 2003 - 2013]
Chris Hardwick [WC 2003 - 2013]


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> I tried to do this without editing, BUT WHO IS THE LAST PERSON?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jasmine Lee


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 31, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...DaveyCow is the best Cow <3



 <3 



Divineskulls said:


> DYKs:
> ...
> I got hugs from Feliks, Mats, Cornelius, and Jay. Twice from Mats?
> ...



ACK IM SO JELLY! I did get a hug from Jay tho (I think) - Jay: did you hug me/I hug you? ie, did we hug?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Jasmine Lee



Thank you! Wanna share a cookie?

To everyone else:

There have only been 7 World Championships, so anyone who wasn't at the first one in 1982 needed to be attend all of them from 2003 to now.
Hence why Tyson, Bob, Shelley, Macky, etc. don't qualify for the 6/7 club.


----------



## Owen (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a shame Petrus couldn't make 2009.


----------



## shelley (Jul 31, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> Thank you! Wanna share a cookie?
> 
> To everyone else:
> 
> ...



Bob, Adam and I have 5/7. Not sure who else.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2013)

fastcubesolver said:


> Rowe, you were drunk as a skunk, and kept yelling throughout the finals. If that's not distruptive then I don't know what is.



No one in our skybox was disruptive during the competitor's solving or any time remotely close to when inspection began. Sure, we were being fools, but we didn't mind people from down below looking up and laughing at us. We wanted to show our respect, support and adulation of the pheomenal cubers who, after 3 rounds, earned the right to call themselves the top 16 competitors out of nearly 600. I hope they enjoyed the moment and felt like rock stars because while they were up there solving they were rock stars to us. #ourskyboxhadmorefunthanyourskybox


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 31, 2013)

--


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2013)

shelley said:


> Bob, Adam and I have 5/7. Not sure who else.



There's 2 others.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 31, 2013)

Tyson said:


> Don't get me wrong... I did think it was funny. But there was just too much at stake on the stage for that type of funny. Something like that could be very distracting during inspection. What if he figures out fewer moves during inspection because people are laughing?



Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to justify the incident, just clarifying what happened.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 31, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's 2 others.



Lars Vandenbergh and Chris Hardwick.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 31, 2013)

DYK...

...I luv Kevin Hays?
...I luv Feliks?
...I'm totz fanboy?
...I'm proud to be a brony?
...I haven't yet mentioned worlds in this DYK?
...I am really slow at solving anything?
...Kevin is 2x2 masta coz he signed it in pink pen for me?
...so it must be true?
...I smiled at Mats but he didn't smile back?
...It was TheDubDubJr's 20th bday on finals day (sunday)?
...It wuz so amazing to meet all these awesome people IRL for the first time?
...I threw up on the plane on the return flight (which was 2 hours delayed)?
...Despite the horrible return trip, I had an amazing time at worlds?
...Tyson and the entire staff did an amazing job throughout the entire event? (owait... ofc you already knew that!)


----------



## TMOY (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally back in Paris. Too tired/lazy to post a long DYK, so I will only do the short version.

DYK:

- The only official PB I broke at Worlds was WF average ?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 1, 2013)

the setting being the city where some people go to get drunk?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 1, 2013)

DYK...

...Rowe is the funniest drunk evar?
...Ruzhen Ye is really cool and nice?
...so are Andrew Nelson, Mitch Lane, Deven Nadudvari, Forte Shinko, and lots of others?
...No flash photography?
...Stand behind the tape/tables?
...Kevin Costello III looks like the love child of me and Blake Thompson?
...Mats Valk skip = not fullstep awards?
...François Courtès has the coolest turning style ever?
...Joey has tiny hands?
...Brest is the coolest guy ever?
...Daveycow is best cow?


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 1, 2013)

DYK..

...This was the best weekend of my life?
...I wasn't sure what Rob Stuart looked like?
...So I asked Mitch to make sure?
...Mitch then pushed me into him?
...James Molloy's cube is beautiful?
...NOBODY can tell him different?
...Drew Brads got really fast?
...like, insanely fast?
...DaveyCow is the best cow?
...mooo?
...No flash photography?
...People literally sat on top of my mom to film Feliks?
...Feliks signed my sister's iPad case?
...She doesn't even know how to solve a cube?
...I beat my overall pb 6x6 single by 25 seconds in an official solve?
...I got no sleep in vegas?
...I kept thinking I was in the wrong heat?
...Anthony is awesome for getting us Team USA jackets?
..."USA! USA! USA!"
...People kept thinking I was Kevin Costello III
...People always asked me if I was good at 4x4 to make so that they knew if they were talking to me or Kevin?
...I didn't eat anything on Saturday and Sunday?
..."I LOVE YOU FELIKS!"
...I met sooo many cool peeps?


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 1, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...Daveycow is best cow?



!!! <3



Blake4512 said:


> DYK..
> ...DaveyCow is the best cow?
> ...mooo?



<3 <3 <3 !!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 1, 2013)

DYK...
...I finally got a non-fail comp?
...I hate Vegas?
...Lot's of people got first sub 10?
...Carrot?
...Microphone during BLD finals lololol?
...Seminars are not my thing?
...There is apparently some correlation between solving pyra and looking good? 
...Odder thought that was funny?
...It wasn't really that funny?
...I got an LL skip?
...And +2'd?
...Finalist's room is the best thing ever?
...Finals is really scary?
...But easy crosses so sub-10 average?
...Steve got Gangnam style?
...And a whole bunch of NRs?
...Terrible 2x2 scrambles?
...Everyone failed lolscramble in pyra semifinal?
...I should really get a sub-8?
...Because everyone else has one now?
...Bob Burton DNFs people who trip him?
...Stay behind the tape you *****s?

That's all I've got.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> ...Everyone *fast* failed lolscramble in pyra semifinal?



I got a 3.52 which is second fastest result in Canada, after my NR. And I suck at Pyra.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I got a 3.52 which is second fastest result in Canada, after my NR. And I suck at Pyra.


Ok, not everyone....But Jules DNFed, I locked up, and Odder failed LL. The fastest time on that scramble was was actually by Trevor Petersen. (2.44)


----------



## Julian (Aug 1, 2013)

Did anyone find a Lubix pyraminx? I just noticed that I don't have it.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anthony said:


> #ourskyboxhadmorefunthanyourskybox



Awwwww, yeah!


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 1, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Did you know...
> 
> ...Andrew and I traded jackets and nametags?



DYK ...
- Liberace and Elvis once (a long time ago) traded their jackets and their musical instruments at the Riviera?
- ... and the next day I was born?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

cuBerBruce said:


> DYK ...
> - Liberace and Elvis once (a long time ago) traded their jackets and their musical instruments at the Riviera?
> - ... and the next day I was born?



omg... that's crazy


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2013)

cuBerBruce said:


> DYK ...
> - Liberace and Elvis once (a long time ago) traded their jackets and their musical instruments at the Riviera?
> - ... and the next day I was born?




That's funny.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 1, 2013)

shelley said:


> Five people have now attended six World Championships, more than anyone else in the world. Can you name them?



Chris Hardwick 
Shotaro Makisumi
Lars Vandenbergh
Ron van Bruchem
Jasmine Lee


----------



## Kian (Aug 1, 2013)

cuBerBruce said:


> DYK ...
> - Liberace and Elvis once (a long time ago) traded their jackets and their musical instruments at the Riviera?
> - ... and the next day I was born?



Is that relationship causal?



Thompson said:


> Chris Hardwick
> Shotaro Makisumi
> Lars Vandenbergh
> Ron van Bruchem
> Jasmine Lee



Almost right, but instead of Macky it should be Lars Petrus.


----------



## macky (Aug 1, 2013)

Thompson said:


> Chris Hardwick
> Shotaro Makisumi
> Lars Vandenbergh
> Ron van Bruchem
> Jasmine Lee



Definitely not me.

I started a Wiki article: [wiki]WC2013[/wiki]. Please help me add cool info while the memory is still fresh. For reference, here's [wiki]WC2011[/wiki].


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 1, 2013)

Kian said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > DYK ...
> ...


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 1, 2013)

Julian said:


> Did anyone find a Lubix pyraminx? I just noticed that I don't have it.



Julian I have it with me. It ended up in my bag somehow. What would you like me to do?


----------



## Julian (Aug 1, 2013)

PanCakez001 said:


> Julian I have it with me. It ended up in my bag somehow. What would you like me to do?


I'll pay for you to ship it to me, if you could. That would be great


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 1, 2013)

Tyson: 3x3x3 RuUUbik's Cube...


----------



## YddEd (Aug 1, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> 2015 - Dublin, Ireland...
> One can dream.


2015 - Sydney/Melbourne/Anywhere else in Australia, Australia...
Another one starts dreaming...


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2013)

YddEd said:


> 2015 - Sydney/Melbourne/Anywhere else in Australia, Australia...
> Another one starts dreaming...



Wake up to reality; not a single chance in the world... literally.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, Worlds was such an incredible experience! I've never done a DYK, so here goes. First time for everything 

DYKs

that I'm so excited that my fiancée Katie got to go to Worlds and meet so many wonderful cubers?
that this was Katie's first competition?
that now she can solve the 5x5x5?
that we did a 5x5x5 team solve in the airport on the way home and got some crazy looks from nearby passengers?
that this was my first time competing in a world championship and not being on the podium?
that it feels a little weird to be past your prime?
that it feels amazing to know that I still love cubing after 15 years?
that Marcell is one of the best cubers of all time?
that he is a huge inspiration to keep going in BLD since we all now know what is possible?
that it really is hard to write a DYK list?
that this was my first time competing in 3x3x3 MultiBLD?
that other than a couple two 3x3x3 cube attempts, I've only ever done 4x4x4 MultiBLD?
that my best result in 4x4x4 MultiBLD is 3/3, but I also had a 3/4?
that Vegas is way more fun when you're older than 21 than when you're 12?
that I went to Vegas when I was 12, and this is not a comment about younger cubers?
that a friend of mine from High school was in Hungary for a math conference in honor of what would have been Paul Erdös' 100th birthday, and he bought me a Meffert's challenge from a local puzzle shop?
that I got Uwe Meffert to sign it?
that my friend will have an Erdös number of 2 in just a couple months?
that the US organizational team really knows how to organize an amazingly efficient and AWEsome tournament?
that Andrea is really fun to hang out with during a 3x3 final round?
that I'm on team Henrik for 3x3 feet?
that I was really happy that Breandan made it to 3x3 finals this year?
that I was sad that Michal did not make 3x3 finals?
that I hope Michal will make it to 3x3 finals in 2015?
that Katie and I are already planning to come to Worlds 2015?
that the 5 of us who have each been to 6 world championships are so far all planning to go to Worlds 2015?
that we stood in the same order for our photo this year as we did in 2011?
that this is now a tradition that we will repeat every two years?
that the 3x3 finals showdown between Mats and Feliks was easily as awesome as the 5x5x5 finals showdown between Yu Nakajima, Dan Cohen, and Feliks at Worlds 2011?
that those two rounds I mentioned are by far the best rounds of cubing I have ever seen?
that I think it will be tough to beat the excitement the crowd felt in both those rounds, but definitely not impossible?
that Doug Li was at Worlds?
that he was not there for cubing, but ended up cubing anyway?
that the Indian restaurant in the food court was actually really good?
that the talent show was really fun, even though I couldn't stay the whole time?
that Katie was really excited to meet Ravi Fernando?
that Ravi Fernando's juggling videos were incredibly famous among non-cubers in the area where I live?
that Katie is in Mensa?
that we met because I was asked by the Central Florida Mensa group to give a talk at their regional gathering about the Rubik's cube?
that Katie didn't see my talk and we actually met in the game room playing board games?
that the Central Florida Mensa group where she joined has a traveling owl sculpture?
that whenever a Mensa member from central Florida travels that they are given this owl to take cool or unique pictures with where they go?
that shortly after the 3x3 finals we got a picture of us with Feliks holding the owl?
that Feliks is awesome for letting us take this picture, even though it must have seemed strange that we made a big deal out of wanting him to hold an owl sculpture while taking a picture with him?
that I'm writing this list when it's way too late and I should be sleeping?
that now I'm going to go to bed?

Katie and I had an absolute blast at worlds! It was so great to see so many old friends again, and to meet so many new cubers! We can't wait for Worlds 2015!


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 1, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> that a friend of mine from High school was in Hungary for a math conference in honor of what would have been Paul Erdös' 100th birthday, and he bought me a Meffert's challenge from a local puzzle shop?



We have a local puzzle shop? Where?

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 1, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> DYKs
> 
> that it feels amazing to know that I still love cubing after 15 years?



So happy to see that. I aspire to feel this same way some day. Just 10 more years to get there. :O
Very nice & impressive DYK, especially for a first-timer. :tu


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 1, 2013)

I've posted a video with final round of both Mats and Feliks, combining both my footage and Lucas's. Thread here, to consolidate: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43274-Mats-Valk-and-Felix-Zemdegs-3x3-Finals-Worlds-2013&p=882381


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Kian said:


> Is that relationship causal?


No, just casual
(good luck people with dyslexia)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 1, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> That's one thing that kind of annoyed me. I lost my voice trying to cheer for people that I thought deserved it, but were getting nothing. :3



Oh, so you mean like Rowe's 4x4 29.xy NAR that nobody seemed to notice?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Wow, Worlds was such an incredible experience! I've never done a DYK, so here goes. First time for everything
> 
> DYKs
> 
> ...


DYK that that is an awesome DYK
DYK that Katie is one lucky girl (marry her already, will ya!)
DYK that your 444mbld is identical to my 333mbld (I am afraid that our times will be similar as well)


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 1, 2013)

Did anybody happen to find a speedstacks timer with two Lubix stickers on the front (purple and green) and with the little cover over the reset button peeled off? I believe I left it in the room on Saturday, and I'd like to get it back if possible.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 2, 2013)

International Cube Relay (Team Australia) 51.75

Splits:
Jay McNeill - 10.50
Cameron Stollery - 12.75
Zane Carney - 19.30
Feliks Zemdegs - 9.20


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 2, 2013)

Woah... What an experience that was. As with any WCA competition, this went much further than being just a 'competition'. We were provided with a fantastic opportunity to finally meet up with long missed friends, meet new ones, exchange knowledge and conversations (either cubing related or not), and have an all-round good time . I would like to give an absolutely massive thanks to all the organizers and staff who selflessly donated so much of their time to ensure that this World Championship was without question, one of the most perfectly executed competitions in WCA history. You guys and girls are the reason why everybody else (both competitors and spectators) had such a wonderful and pleasant experience, thanks again! 

Big congratulations to all you winners, podium placers (especially Feliks, Mats and Sebastian), those who snagged official records, those who persisted through so many rounds, and those who broke official PBs, or just simply achieved results that you're happy with . I feel kind of weird mentioning names due to the inevitability of me leaving people out , but I will once again congratulate Feliks for finally getting what you've worked so hard for over many years, I can't imagine how much pressure must have been on you, and you pulled it off . Congratulations Cameron for landing the 2x2 title that you so massively deserve, this is a truly awesome accomplishment (and also congrats on your first BLD success on the plane back to LA, in the form of speed BLD in 9.80s ). I will also congratulate Marcell for taking home the titles of all BLD events, you are incredible! And of course I will mention Hays for his domination of the big cube events. Oh crap, I'm leaving so many names out, don't take it personal , refer to the first sentence of this paragraph. 

I kind of feel like I should write a DYK list, but if I was to make a list it would never be quite complete, and so I won't start . Even though myself and a few others copped some bad luck getting ill on the first couple days of competition, the atmosphere of this memorable weekend made it impossible for a bit of sickness to even come close to ruining my time. I left in quite a rush and didn't get a chance to say a goodbye to many (and for those who I didn't meet in the first place, I hope to meet you another time!), I look forward to seeing you all again!


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 2, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh, so you mean like Rowe's 4x4 29.xy NAR that nobody seemed to notice?



1.) I was solving 4x4 when that happened.
2.) I know this because I heard people clapping/cheering for it.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 2, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh, so you mean like Rowe's 4x4 29.xy NAR that nobody seemed to notice?


I really hope this was filmed btw. If it wasn't I'll be pissed.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 2, 2013)

Montage w/ stuff I filmed. The first 11 minutes are random clips, the rest are finals entrances.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 2, 2013)

DYK?

John Brechon - "Who are you?" to Mats Valk
John shouldn't lose his schedule?
Can he or Carn he? That's an inZane joke!
You have to be under the age of 12 to drink apple juice
Zhanchi and Shenshou sound very similar when Mats Valk says it
Free lanyards? Awesome! We have yards and yards of LAN!
Noah - "Its like Price, but spelled with a Y" Me - "P R I C E Y?"
Jackson Warley went the entire weekend with out saying the letter Z, but instead said Zed?
Zed Perm?
Ned Perm?
Ted Perm?
It's time for Bed perm?
Puraminx?
You can restore, You can restore!
Odder is funny?
I couldn't find a decent solution for the second round of FMC, so I just wrote "R U F U S" and "U S E L E S S" over and over again as my solution?
How long is it? WEI LONG!
Everyone is shorter than they look on the internet?
Ron Van Bruchem stole my pringles?
Sucking up to the event organizer practically guarantees a victory for your mosaic team?
I had tonsillitis during the entire competition?


----------



## janelle (Aug 2, 2013)

DYK
...Cubers United won the mosaic in spirit?
...I'm not the shortest? 
...The shorter Andrea is freaking awesome?
...She wanted to take a picture with a bunch of female cubers? 
...And then decided to ask someone to announce it over the mic?
...Suddenly there were more girls gathered around to take a picture than we expected?


----------



## hcfong (Aug 2, 2013)

AJ Blair said:


> Ron Van Bruchem stole my pringles?



Ron doesn't steal. Ron just takes what is rightfully his


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2013)

have any of the seminars been posted?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh, so you mean like Rowe's 4x4 29.xy NAR that nobody seemed to notice?



No Edward's 29.4x was wayyyyy less noticed than Rowe's NAR.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> No Edward's 29.4x was wayyyyy less noticed than Rowe's NAR.



Edward's 29.4x was also an LL Skip.  

But yeah, I agree on the premise that good times should be more noticed.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Edward's 29.4x was also an LL Skip.
> 
> But yeah, I agree on the premise that good times should be more noticed.



I think he used WV, so it's not as lucky as an LL skip. Still pretty lucky though.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 2, 2013)

To anyone who has congratulated me for or commented on my clock WR average: thank you. It felt so good to get it after failing to even improve my NAR for 5 rounds! 
The DNF was a 6.42, so the average would have been 6.59 if I had just turned the clock one hour more at the end, but at least I already knew it was WR after the 4th solve. Also, I missed becoming world champion by 0.01 seconds, but I'd take getting WR over becoming world champion any day. I hope I get to keep the WR for more than one week! (Pierre has a competition tomorrow.)
I have no videos, only a picture of the scorecard with my clock, so I don't think this deserves a new thread.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2013)

Hays said:


> -Dan Cohen drinks haterade from a can


At least I can outdrink it.



Hays said:


> -Feliks got sub 1 single on a 50 redux


So did you. 3 times in a row.



Evan Liu said:


> Also, I missed becoming world champion by 0.01 seconds, but I'd take getting WR over becoming world champion any day.


You might think that now because it's your first WR, but the chance to be world champion only comes around once every two years and it happens way less often than a WR. Think about the fact there's only been 6 clock world champions ever.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 2, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> You might think that now because it's your first WR, but the chance to be world champion only comes around once every two years and it happens way less often than a WR. Think about the fact there's only been 6 clock world champions ever.



I still think WR is better than being world champion! (3rd, 2nd and 2nd are my latest three attempts at getting the title)


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2013)

Both are important in their own right. However generally in sport, being world champion is considered to be more important than holding a world record or being the #1 team (specifically in reference to general rankings, such as the FIFA world rankings, as opposed to rankings within a tournament, such as the EPL). For example, I'm sure Roger Federer enjoyed being ranked #1 in the world in tennis, but I doubt that meant as much to him as winning all those grand slams. Another example: I'm sure Usain Bolt enjoys holding the 100m WR, but that is nothing in comparison to winning the Olympics.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I still think WR is better than being world champion! (3rd, 2nd and 2nd are my latest three attempts at getting the title)


Carrot. I agree. you can get a lame average and still be world champion. Not so with world records. Carrot.


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I still think WR is better than being world champion! (3rd, 2nd and 2nd are my latest three attempts at getting the title)



Does Carrot come from Os-Carrot-Andersen? (Figured it out myself btw)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I still think WR is better than being world champion! (3rd, 2nd and 2nd are my latest three attempts at getting the title)



But if you have never been world champion, how can you judge what that's like?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Carrot. I agree. you can get a lame average and still be world champion. Not so with world records. Carrot.



And you can also be WR holder for an hour. I think being the first world champion at 6x6 is more recognizable than Claes Hedin being the first WR holder for about 3 hours. And typically, if you get a "lame" average, you still end up beating the best competition in the world at an event like WC. There's actually a competition that you won and beat your opponents, regardless of what the result was.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

In most sports, being world champion or winner of the Olympics is most prestigious, however, in cubing, many of the fast people don't always go to the World Championships, so I would think having the world record is better.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 2, 2013)

Zed, not Zee goddammit


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm fairly certain Feliks is way happier with his world championship than his WR.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 2, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm fairly certain Feliks is way happier with his world championship than his WR.


I can't speak for Feliks, but I think his first goal was WR. Becoming the world champion made him really happy because it was sort of the last thing on his checklist. I fail to see how winning a big competition is better than being the best in the world. I think Carrot's world record pyraminx average is much cooler than my world championship. I would gladly trade with him.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 2, 2013)

In 5 years would you rather say "I had the world record in 2013" or "I was the 2013 world champion"? I think the latter.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 2, 2013)

If I had to choose one, I'd choose WR of course. If I already had some WRs, I'd take World champion.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait until you get both and see which one feels more important. Being at a competition and beating the best people in the world in a head to head competition is a far better feeling than just getting a good average at a local competition without anyone else being remotely close in skill. Especially in an event like pyra, where a result can be completely scramble-dependent, the even playing field of winning a round proves so much more who the best in the world is.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 2, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm fairly certain Feliks is way happier with his world championship than his WR.



I was kind of kidding, given that I have never had the chance of being world champion (I'm happy with what I have)



Stefan said:


> But if you have never been world champion, how can you judge what that's like?



I multiplied being european champion with 7.

also:

DYK…
… Drew Brads is an alien?
… Mike, Bobby and Canadian guy are epic company?
… I actually know the name of the Canadian guy now (Julian David?)?
… Noah Ricci and Andrew Arthurs are the same person?
… Uwe Meffert is forever my only friend?
… Pyra Guy (Felix Lee) is better at learning mega alg than Mega Guy (Nick Rech)?
… But Nick knows Odder-notation for mega, so I taught him an OLL with this description “Just do the funny CP and mess it up half ways”?
… Odder-metric (3x3x3) N-perm?
… Harris Chan was there?
… Harris Chan told me that 100 moves in 5 seconds is 20 tps?
… Therefore I have higher max turn speed on mega than pyra?
… Because I did sexy*6 in 1.05? (Harris, upload the 1.1)
… Drew Brads is fast?
… I’m not kidding. He is fast!?
… I finally got my hands on Lubix lube? 
… Teflon lube is weird?
… Carrot?
… Las Vegas is warm!
… NR 3x3x3 avg with 1 second with Zane’s cube? (could have been 2 seconds if I hadn’t messed up 2 scrambles) 
… Zane is still my favourite friend?
… I owe Zane a new cube because I threw it away xD?
… I have a timer that looks exactly like mine, but it’s not? (who owns the same timer as I have in my vids?)
… So many people knew me, but I had no clue who they were?
… People are fast at Megaminx?
… I did wrong LL for 3 first solves in the Pyraminx final?
… On average during the whole competition I did almost 2.5 LL’s per pyra solve?
… I can’t get times over 1 minute for Megaminx, 5 PLL algs….?
… I won the Megaminx show-off race? But no one cares about that anyway…
… I got 4th for Megaminx, even though it was the only event I had practiced for the competition?
… I don’t remember when I last time solved more than 50 pyra solves in a row without breaks… (might explain why I kept doing wrong LLs)?
… Ranzha is fast at Skewb!
… Where is Bobby?
… DYK is weird to write?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I fail to see how winning a big competition is better than being the best in the world.



Getting the (official) world record doesn't mean you're the best in the world. It depends on the scrambles, plus someone who never even competes officially could be the real best in the world.



XTowncuber said:


> I think Carrot's world record pyraminx average is much cooler than my world championship. I would gladly trade with him.



You both sound like typical cases of you always want what you don't have


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with Dan 

Then again, I don't have any type of record or championship title to back up my position :/


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait...Odder is Carrot now?

I haven't really been reading this thread for a while :/


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I do understand the position that being world champion is better. Don't get me wrong, I am a little bit sad about not winning. It would have been nice to get both. However, for whatever reason(s), for this particular set of circumstances, I am more satisfied than I would have been if I hadn't gotten WR and won with a 7.92 average (better single than Deven), for example. Maybe it's because this was my first WR. Maybe it's because I set the WR average at a World Championship (and am the first to do so for clock), the opportunity for which also only comes around once every two years. At least until I become world champion (if I do), nothing will change my mind.
In conclusion, maybe I should have left out the "any day" part.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> I am more satisfied than I would have been if I hadn't gotten WR and won with a 7.92 average



How do you know? I maintain my position that you can't judge a feeling you haven't experienced.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

Dunno if this really has anything to do this, but I'm pissed I didn't podium at OH, but if I had not gotten NAR average (not at this comp, but whatever) I would not have been pissed because I wouldn't have known what I missed.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How do you know? I maintain my position that you can't judge a feeling you haven't experienced.





Evan Liu said:


> At least until I become world champion (if I do), nothing will change my mind.


That is my current perception under an approximation of the exact feeling of being world champion, without knowing the actual feeling. Maybe I'll change my mind in 2n years.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Getting the (official) world record doesn't mean you're the best in the world. It depends on the scrambles, plus someone who never even competes officially could be the real best in the world.


To me, it seems like worlds is just a measure of who handles the pressure better, not who's faster. WR averages are sometimes about the scrambles, but never fully dependent on them (No WR average is really close to the UWR). I never really cared that much about winning pyra at worlds. It was nice, but I really just wanted WR. I'll get back to you when I actually do break a WR.


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

I would be more than happy to even have a NR


----------



## Wassili (Aug 2, 2013)

But when you'll get it, you wont be completely satisfied... at least I wouldn't


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 2, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> Wait until you get both and see which one feels more important. Being at a competition and beating the best people in the world in a head to head competition is a far better feeling than just getting a good average at a local competition without anyone else being remotely close in skill. Especially in an event like pyra, where a result can be completely scramble-dependent, the even playing field of winning a round proves so much more who the best in the world is.



I definitely see what you're saying, but WR goes down in history, while world champion is easily forgotten.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I definitely see what you're saying, but WR goes down in history, while world champion is easily forgotten.



That's debatable. Do you remember the people who had the BLD WR in 2007? (Other than Matayas ofc)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That's debatable. Do you remember the people who had the BLD WR in 2007? (Other than Matayas ofc)



Chris Krueger and Danyang Chen, if I'm not mistaken. But I see your point.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I definitely see what you're saying, but WR goes down in history, while world champion is easily forgotten.



I would argue that it's the other way around. Who cares who had the blindfolded world record at the time of WC2011(or 2009,2007, etc.)? But all you have to do to find out who won it is go to the WC2011 page. While records are broken, your title of World Champion from that year never goes away, and neither does the medal/certificate that you get.

Of course I am nowhere near to accomplishing either of these feats, these are just my thoughts.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Antoine.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I would argue that it's the other way around. Who cares who had the blindfolded world record at the time of WC2011(or 2009,2007, etc.)? But all you have to do to find out who won it is go to the WC2011 page. While records are broken, your title of World Champion from that year never goes away, and neither does the medal/certificate that you get.
> 
> Of course I am nowhere near to accomplishing either of these feats, these are just my thoughts.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by Antoine.



I can name almost every BLD WR holder in each BLD event, but I can only name a few world champions. That's because WR goes right on your profile, while world champion can only be seen by scrolling down. Maybe that's a mistake. If WC titles are to be as important as WRs, they should get their own page on the WCA site and get their own section on each person's profile.

I understand the desire to get WC victories once you have some WRs, but that "history of WRs" section on your profile is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Hays (Aug 2, 2013)

In 20 years I'm not going to be telling people I had the 6x6 WR from 2011- ___, I'll be saying that I'm the 2013 World Champion in 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7.

That being said, I still would say that my first 6x6 world record single is one of my proudest achievements in cubing.

If I had to list my international accomplishments from most important to least:
6x6 2013 World Champion
6x6 Single World Record (2:02.31 - 2011 US Nats)
7x7 2013 World Champion
5x5 2013 World Champion
6x6 Single and Average World Record (1:49.46 and 1:55.13)
7x7 Average World Record (2:54.77)
All other 6x6 World Records

Unless the World Championship title occurred when none of the fastest people in the world attended the competition, I would definitely say World title > World Record.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 3, 2013)

Such a shame there isn't a WR for sumo, but at least I'm a two time champ!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> If WC titles are to be as important as WRs, they should get *their own page on the WCA site* and get *their own section on each person's profile*.



I'm not sure about the former, but I just added the latter.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 3, 2013)

Because my wife spent most of the time with filming, we have very few photos of Feliks from the world championships. I would really appreciate it if anyone was able to upload some photos for us. You should be able to do it with the following link:

http://j.mp/11AOfSk

Thanks heaps in advance...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I'm not sure about the former, but I just added the latter.


Whoa. That's pretty cool. I never thought I'd have something listed between my PBs and my solve times, because I have pretty much no chance of ever getting an NR in anything.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I'm not sure about the former, but I just added the latter.



Omg... Awesome!

I feel special being the one who suggested it.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2013)

Ooh... this was a bad year for Chris Hardwick. His first world championship where he didn't podium. Check the new "World Championship Podiums" section:
https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003HARD01

On the other hand, he's been much more successful in this regard than anyone else:

```
Who                                 WCs   Podiums
-------------------------------------------------
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003HARD01]Chris Hardwick[/url]                       5       8
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02]Yumu Tabuchi[/url]                         3       7
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VAND01]Lars Vandenbergh[/url]                     3       6
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005BATI01]Milán Baticz[/url]                         3       6
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BARA01]Bence Barát[/url]                          3       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HORV01]Máté Horváth[/url]                         3       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ANDE02]Oscar Roth Andersen[/url]                  3       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MAKI01]Shotaro Makisumi[/url]                     3       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WEST02]Simon Westlund[/url]                       3       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004FERN01]Ernesto Fernández Regueira[/url]           3       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]                       2      11
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01]Erik Akkersdijk[/url]                      2       8
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COHE01]Dan Cohen[/url]                            2       7
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SHEP01]Daniel Sheppard[/url]                      2       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007ENDR01]Marcell Endrey[/url]                       2       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01]Mats Valk[/url]                            2       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006HALC01]Michał Halczuk[/url]                       2       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GUZE01]Rafał Guzewicz[/url]                       2       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01]Stefan Pochmann[/url]                      2       5
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008BODO01]Bálint Bodor[/url]                         2       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003TREG02]Grant Tregay[/url]                         2       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HAYS01]Kevin Hays[/url]                           2       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PLES01]Michał Pleskowicz[/url]                    2       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BRUC01]Ron van Bruchem[/url]                      2       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VOMB01]Dror Vomberg[/url]                         2       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003AKIM01]Masayuki Akimoto[/url]                     2       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HESS01]Rowe Hessler[/url]                         2       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CARN01]Zane Carney[/url]                          2       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BARR01]David Barr[/url]                           2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004CHAM01]Edouard Chambon[/url]                      2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006PRUS01]Grzegorz Prusak[/url]                      2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006BUUS01]Henrik Buus Aagaard[/url]                  2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004WOLF01]Oliver Wolff[/url]                         2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003PATT01]Richard Patterson[/url]                    2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004PATR01]Ryan Patricio[/url]                        2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008AURO01]Sébastien Auroux[/url]                     2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004MAOT02]Tyson Mao[/url]                            2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OKAY01]Yohei Oka[/url]                            2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007NAKA03]Yu Nakajima[/url]                          2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005CIAL02]Łukasz Ciałoń[/url]                        2       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KUTI01]Mátyás Kuti[/url]                          1       7
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005OOMS01]Alexander Ooms[/url]                       1       4
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ORLA01]Bernett Orlando[/url]                      1       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003WESL01]David Wesley[/url]                         1       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003SCHE01]Jaap Scherphuis[/url]                      1       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SUNT01]Timothy Sun[/url]                          1       3
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BURT01]Bob Burton[/url]                           1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007STRE01]Dennis Strehlau[/url]                      1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003RUET01]Jake Rueth[/url]                           1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004PONS01]Jean Pons[/url]                            1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003GOET01]Jeff Goetz[/url]                           1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004NOOR01]Joël van Noort[/url]                       1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004LOLE01]Leyan Lo[/url]                             1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CORM02]Louis Cormier[/url]                        1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZALE02]Marcin Zalewski[/url]                      1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006GUNJ01]Mitsuki Gunji[/url]                        1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ANAM01]Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam[/url]           1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAR03]Nipat Charoenpholphant[/url]               1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ARTH01]Noah Arthurs[/url]                         1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007PERG01]Olivér Perge[/url]                         1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005KOZK01]Piotr Kózka[/url]                          1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008PADL01]Piotr Michał Padlewski[/url]               1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WEYE02]Sebastian Weyer[/url]                      1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ARAK01]Sinpei Araki[/url]                         1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007OMUR01]Syuhei Omura[/url]                         1       2
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FEAN01]Aldo Feandri[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KANG01]Andrew Kang[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BELL01]Andy Bellenir[/url]                        1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005VANH01]Anssi Vanhala[/url]                        1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009FUSH01]Arifumi Fushimi[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HORV02]Bálint Horváth[/url]                       1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01]Breandan Vallance[/url]                    1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010STOL01]Cameron Stollery[/url]                     1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005SZLA01]Chris Szlatenyi[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WALL02]Chris Wall[/url]                           1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01]Cornelius Dieckmann[/url]                  1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006DZOA03]Dan Dzoan[/url]                            1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003KNIG01]Dan Knights[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUDA01]Daniel Wu[/url]                            1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008NADU01]Deven Nadudvari[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006CORR01]Devin Corr-Robinett[/url]                  1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRAD01]Drew Brads[/url]                           1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VIRT01]Durben Joun Virtucio[/url]                 1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LIUE01]Evan Liu[/url]                             1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MORR01]Frank Morris[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BADI01]Frédérick Badie[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CASI01]Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas[/url]    1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CONT01]Giovanni Contardi[/url]                    1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005LUCZ01]Grzegorz Łuczyna[/url]                     1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008POTR01]Guillain Potron[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982RAZO01]Guus Razoux Schultz[/url]                  1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KIPA01]Jakub Kipa[/url]                           1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003LEEJ01]Jasmine Lee[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TIRA01]Javier Tirado Ortiz[/url]                  1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982FRID01]Jessica Fridrich[/url]                     1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MORR02]Jon Morris[/url]                           1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008JONG03]Jong-Ho Jeong[/url]                        1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010DESJ01]Jules Desjardin[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010DAVI06]Julian David[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007JIPT01]Kai Jiptner[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BRAN01]Kenneth Brandon[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003BRAN02]Kevin Brandon[/url]                        1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008WERM02]Koen Wermer[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982PETR01]Lars Petrus[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005JUNK01]Lee Jun-Kyo[/url]                          1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SMIT04]Maarten Smit[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003ATKI01]Michael Atkinson[/url]                     1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ROBA01]Michał Robaczyk[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01]Minh Thai[/url]                            1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003GOLJ01]Mirek Goljan[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011DWYE02]Nathan Dwyer[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004FRED02]Per Kristen Fredlund[/url]                 1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010JULI01]Renhard Julindra[/url]                     1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ORKE01]Róbert Örkényi[/url]                       1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YERU01]Ruzhen Ye[/url]                            1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006MOND01]Ryosuke Mondo[/url]                        1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006LAPI01]Stefan Łapicki[/url]                       1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007XUST01]Steven Xu[/url]                            1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HASH01]Takao Hashimoto[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006OOKU01]Takayuki Ookusa[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007YOSH01]Takumi Yoshida[/url]                       1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HABE01]Tim Habermaas[/url]                        1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005REYN01]Tim Reynolds[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WONG02]Tim Wong[/url]                             1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KIED01]Tomasz Kiedrowicz[/url]                    1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005ZOLN01]Tomasz Żołnowski[/url]                     1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BOON04]Tong Boonrod[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MIZU01]Weston Mizumoto[/url]                      1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SEUN04]Yi Seung-Woo[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HIRA03]Yoshiaki Hirayama[/url]                    1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008SAJI01]Yu Sajima[/url]                            1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007XUYU01]Yuhui Xu[/url]                             1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005HAYA01]Yuki Hayashi[/url]                         1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003ZBOR02]Zbigniew Zborowski[/url]                   1       1
[url=https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982LABA01]Zoltán Lábas[/url]                         1       1

SELECT personId, personName, count(distinct year) years, count(distinct year, eventId) podiums
FROM Results, Competitions c
WHERE c.id=competitionId and c.cellName like 'World %'
AND best>0
AND roundId in ('c','f')
AND pos<=3
GROUP BY personId
ORDER BY years desc, podiums desc, personName
```


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Omg... Awesome!
> 
> I feel special being the one who suggested it.


My post was the first in this discussion, so I supersede you... loljk.
Seriously though, I like it!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> My post was the first in this discussion, so I supersede you... loljk.
> Seriously though, I like it!



It wouldn't have happened without either of us.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh great, now I'm even more pissed I didn't podium at anything 

edit: It looks great for the ones who did though!


----------



## ianography (Aug 3, 2013)

janelle said:


> DYK
> ...Cubers United won the mosaic in spirit?



Woah that is a really good mosaic who made it wow


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 3, 2013)

So since nobody is answering this question, I assume no one filmed the seminars?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It wouldn't have happened without either of us.



Don't forget me who provoked your argument!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> So since nobody is answering this question, I assume no one filmed the seminars?



The 2-7 relay race at the bigcube seminar got filmed, does that count?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I'm not sure about the former, but I just added the latter.



That looks sweet Stefan!


----------



## Hays (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I'm not sure about the former, but I just added the latter.



Super cool. Although wouldn't it make sense for WC winners if the 1 under "place" was gold instead of blue?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2013)

Hays said:


> Although wouldn't it make sense for WC winners if the 1 under "place" was gold instead of blue?



Hmm, I don't like adding too many colors, and blue is our standard color for linking (in)to competitions (did you notice they're links?). I guess I could use the dark orange 1 already used elsewhere, though those aren't links. So I'm undecided, and then laziness wins


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Ooh... this was a bad year for Chris Hardwick. His first world championship where he didn't podium. Check the new "World Championship Podiums" section:
> https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003HARD01
> 
> On the other hand, he's been much more successful in this regard than anyone else:
> ...



I was hoping for a third place podium in 5x5 BLD this year, as I thought it would be cool to go out with a bang and get a podium in 6 consecutive world championships. I will certainly settle for getting a podium in 5 consecutive world championships, and I am quite happy with that result! I will definitely continue competing of course, but I'm not sure if getting another podium will be within my reach anymore after this year.

I've known about this statistic since just after worlds 2011, and to be honest I've been quite proud of it. I'm sure my streak will be equaled or even bettered one day, but it would take at least 4 or 6 years respectively based on your statistic results, Stefan. I feel like this is one last hurrah for me in terms of being competitive at cubing


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2013)

Heh I forgot I took a picture of this to show everyone what Panda Express thinks of me... I wonder how many people agree? XD



Spoiler: Image


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2013)

Dene said:


> Heh I forgot I took a picture of this to show everyone what Panda Express thinks of me... I wonder how many people agree? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image



Totally agreeing to this


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 4, 2013)

Spoiler











And this, kids, is why we solve cubes, not stack them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2013)

Dene said:


> Heh I forgot I took a picture of this to show everyone what Panda Express thinks of me... I wonder how many people agree? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image



Wow, I always thought fortune cookies were silly, but maybe there's really something to them!


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys, could you post all mosaic pictures to somewhere?!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

My brother got the 3x3 seminar on video.

edit: He also got the falling cube tower in slow motion.

[youtubehd]I_6QtQsvkhQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He also got the falling cube tower in slow motion.



"oh god no oh no why the 11 on top oh no catch it oh god oh no oooh noooooooo!"
(approximately my thoughts while watching)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 4, 2013)

I feel only pain for whoever's 11x11 that was.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 4, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was hilarious. Half of my cubes were in that tower xD.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 4, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> That was hilarious.



Debatable


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> "oh god no oh no why the 11 on top oh no catch it oh god oh no oooh noooooooo!"
> (approximately my thoughts while watching)



it was probably fine


----------



## shelley (Aug 4, 2013)

Pitzu said:


> Guys, could you post all mosaic pictures to somewhere?!



I put them up at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.573370613566.1073741825.3500051&type=1&l=7aeb3c7b52 until we can get a more formal gallery set up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know it's way late, but did anyone end up with an extra white SS modded 5x5?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 5, 2013)

Not sure if anyone noticed, but Feliks is the first world champion with short hair since 2005 

edit: also, is he the youngest world champion ever?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed, but Feliks is the first world champion with short hair since 2005



Cool! 



amostay2004 said:


> also, is he the youngest world champion ever?



Minh Thai was 16 when he won. Isn't Feliks 17?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

Who was the youngest and oldest world winners in the past?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Who was the youngest and oldest world winners in the past?



Also, who was the youngest and oldest world winners in the future?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 5, 2013)

From Wikipedia:

"Minh Thai (1963) was a sixteen-year-old Vietnamese-American high school student from Los Angeles when he won the first world championship on June 5, 1982 ..."

If 1963 was Minh Thai's birth year, then he could not have been 16 when he won the WC in 1982. There seems to be some discrepancy here.

In any case, I imagine Minh Thai holds the record for oldest reigning world champion.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Also, who was the youngest and oldest world winners in the future?


Youngest in the past: Bernett Orlando, 555blind as I am sure you remember.
Youngest in the future: AvG 3-7?
Oldest in the future: AvG 1!
(you can tell me I was wrong after I die)


----------



## A Leman (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone have the list of walk in music that the 3x3 finalists used?


----------



## keyan (Aug 6, 2013)

There's a first time for everything. 

Did you know: 

Boston is where you might find Daniel Hayes?
All the staff did a fantastic job? Go us!
That guy in back with the crazy hair?
The Berkeley room party can be heard halfway down the hall?
Preview of WCA regulations 2014: at the request of several European delegates feet solving is dropped, replaced by meter solving.
Only telling the 3x3 finalists of the change of rules after they were segregated in the other room?
Kenneth is the true mosaic winner?
Everyone just went to look up what "acrostic" means?


----------



## Vincents (Aug 6, 2013)

keyan said:


> There's a first time for everything.
> 
> Did you know:
> 
> ...



Battproke? Go home Chris, you're drunk...


----------



## lunchmaster (Aug 6, 2013)

Did anyone record the seminars ?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 6, 2013)

Stefan said:


> "oh god no oh no why the 11 on top oh no catch it oh god oh no oooh noooooooo!"
> (approximately my thoughts while watching)



(their thoughts)
*we aren't very good at cubing, better stack cubes on top of one another so that we look cool and get attention*


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 12, 2013)

Where can the scrambles be found?

I've searched and searched, but cannot find them. I expect them to end up right in my face.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 12, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> (their thoughts)
> *we aren't very good at cubing, better stack cubes on top of one another so that we look cool and get attention*



It wasn't for attention, although everyone at that table did suck.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Robocopter87 said:


> Where can the scrambles be found?
> 
> I've searched and searched, but cannot find them. I expect them to end up right in my face.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Bump.

Wondering the same thing.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Since everyone can't find the scrambles, and for some reason the link was down for several days before (I can't seem to find it either), here it is in dropbox:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/atpfiicycu72zbj/Scrambles - World Championship 2013.zip



Vincents said:


> DYK...
> 
> - 波波 is a thing, now
> - The scrambles can be found here: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~vsheu/Scrambles - World Championship 2013.zip
> ...



EDIT: The original scrambles used to be here but the link doesn't work.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 16, 2013)

How does a "group" correspond to a heat?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just realized that if I didn't fail the simple one look in the fifth solve of round 3 of 2x2 (heat 1, group B), I would've gotten a 2.60 average, but I got 3.00...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> How does a "group" correspond to a heat?



Group = CEILING(Heat/(# of colored sections that round))


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the scrambles, it is a little late now but hey I now know how to use cube explorer to find a scramble.

Also, unrelated but, reconstructing without a scramble takes some dedicated people. Never really appreciated Brest's (and others) work as much as I do after attempting it.


----------



## Brest (Aug 16, 2013)

DYK... Worlds wasn't long enough; there were many many people too meet and so little time!



Lapinsavant said:


> So brest ?



Yes?



Andreaillest said:


> DYK...
> 
> Brest temporarily deleted the Worlds thread by accident.
> I'm Brest's second favorite female cuber.



I'm being framed I tell you, framed!
And yes! :3



TeddyKGB said:


> Brest thinks Angela is the boss


Angela *is* the boss!


Spoiler: Proof!



[youtubehd]DYhaTPg8lOE[/youtubehd]





That70sShowDude said:


> -Brest has the best 3x3 I've ever tried.


Oh, really? 



Andreaillest said:


> Brest hates raw broccoli.
> Brest accidentally said, "a**" when he was congratulating the staff over the microphone.


Who puts raw broccoli in a sallad? It's not like I said, "can I get a raw broccoli salad please?"
Also, don't ad-lib speeches, especially with a microphone!



Riley said:


> I used pseudo blocks/pre moves in FMC <3 Brest


Yes! WooHoo!


Worlds was amazing, we should do it again some time.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 16, 2013)

Brest: Ashley puts raw broccoli in her salads


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 16, 2013)

Brest said:


> I'm being framed I tell you, framed!



I have a screenshot that says otherwise. 
<3 ya Brest.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 16, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> I have a screenshot that says otherwise.
> <3 ya Brest.



You must be the framer! Brest, I've got your back!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2013)

DYK:
...Brest's wookie face is the best thing ever?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 17, 2013)

DYK: "Brest gtfo of here"


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2013)

Spoiler: World Rubik's Cube Championships 2013 3x3 Finals Reconstructions






Spoiler: Notes



Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Animated examples of SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously (usually)
Some slice moves added and cancellations removed (see "View as executed" for full solve)
Statistics are based on the moves executed


Spoiler: Some terms used



[WIKI]Cross[/WIKI]
[WIKI]Pair[/WIKI]: a corner and edge pair
Cross+1
[WIKI]F2L[/WIKI]: first two layers including cross
[WIKI]OLL[/WIKI]
[WIKI]PLL[/WIKI]
[WIKI]COLL[/WIKI]
[WIKI]OLLCP[/WIKI]
[WIKI]EPLL[/WIKI]
LS: Last Slot (4th pair)
EOLS: orienting the edges during LS (ZBLS)
OLS: orienting the last layer during LS (OLL skip)
[WIKI]TPS[/WIKI]: turns per second -> stps refers to STM and etps refers to ETM
[WIKI]DNF[/WIKI]








Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-DUQxMG9eS0[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]TamHIdH3Nic[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: (1st) Feliks Zemdegs



*Feliks Zemdegs* (Australia) - 8.18 av5 - 1st place (16th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.39



B2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B2 F' D L B' U' B U'

x' y // inspection
D2 R' D F R u' R u' // cross
U' R U' R' y' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd
R' U' R // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2' R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.39	59	7.03	66	7.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.27	15	6.61	16	7.05		Cross+1/F2L	48.3%	46.9%	44.4%
F2L	4.70	32	6.81	36	7.66		F2L/Total	56.0%	54.2%	54.5%
LL	3.69	27	7.32	30	8.13		LL/Total	44.0%	45.8%	45.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B2 F' D L B' U' B U'

x' y // inspection
D2 R' D F R u' R u' // cross
U' R U' R' y' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd / 4th pair
U l' U L L' U L U L' U l // OLL
U' U' R2' F2 R U' U' R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.95



D2 F' U2 L2 R' F' D' L' D L' R2 F2 R D L' R2 U F'

y x // inspection
r' U' r' R' D2 R // cross
y' R U' R' // 1st pair
d' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.95	67	8.43	74	9.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.59	9	5.66	10	6.29		Cross+1/F2L	32.4%	25.0%	23.3%
F2L	4.90	36	7.35	43	8.78		F2L/Total	61.6%	53.7%	58.1%
LL	3.05	31	10.16	31	10.16		LL/Total	38.4%	46.3%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 L2 R' F' D' L' D L' R2 F2 R D L' R2 U F'

y x // inspection
r' U' r' R' D2 R // cross
y' R U' R' // 1st pair
d' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U U R U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R U' R R' U R U' R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.21



F2 U2 L2 B' U' B' F L2 D2 U' R2 D' L' D U L2 F2 L'

U r' U' x' R' D2 // cross
y R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
y' U l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.21	53	6.46	61	7.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.78	12	6.74	14	7.87		Cross+1/F2L	32.5%	36.4%	35.0%
F2L	5.48	33	6.02	40	7.30		F2L/Total	66.7%	62.3%	65.6%
LL	2.73	20	7.33	21	7.69		LL/Total	33.3%	37.7%	34.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 L2 B' U' B' F L2 D2 U' R2 D' L' D U L2 F2 L'

U r' U' x' R' D2 // cross
y R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U y' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (7.36)



B F' L2 D2 B2 L R' U' L F' U B2 U2 B F2 L2 U'

x' // inspection
R' D R2 L' D // cross
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.36	67	9.10	69	9.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.78	13	7.30	14	7.87		Cross+1/F2L	34.8%	29.5%	30.4%
F2L	5.12	44	8.59	46	8.98		F2L/Total	69.6%	65.7%	66.7%
LL	2.24	23	10.27	23	10.27		LL/Total	30.4%	34.3%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B F' L2 D2 B2 L R' U' L F' U B2 U2 B F2 L2 U'

x' // inspection
R' D R2 L' D // cross
U' R U' R' U U L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R' U R U R' U U' U R U' R' U R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.12)



B' D2 U2 B U F2 R' U R2 F L' U B' F' D' L' B' R F

y' // inspection
R2' F U' L2' D L' // cross
U L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
d R U2' R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
y' d R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.12	73	8.00	77	8.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.04	13	6.37	14	6.86		Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	34.2%	33.3%
F2L	5.44	38	6.99	42	7.72		F2L/Total	59.6%	52.1%	54.5%
LL	3.68	35	9.51	35	9.51		LL/Total	40.4%	47.9%	45.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' D2 U2 B U F2 R' U R2 F L' U B' F' D' L' B' R F

y' // inspection
R2' F U' L2' D L' // cross
U L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
d R U' U' R' U R' F R y' R' // 3rd pair
d R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' F' F R U' R' U' R U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.18	59.67	7.29	67.00	8.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.88	12.00	6.38	13.33	7.09		Cross+1/F2L	37.4%	35.6%	33.6%
F2L	5.03	33.67	6.70	39.67	7.89		F2L/Total	61.4%	56.4%	59.2%
LL	3.16	26.00	8.24	27.33	8.66		LL/Total	38.6%	43.6%	40.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.21	63.80	7.77	69.40	8.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.89	12.40	6.55	13.60	7.19		Cross+1/F2L	36.9%	33.9%	32.9%
F2L	5.13	36.60	7.14	41.40	8.07		F2L/Total	62.5%	57.4%	59.7%
LL	3.08	27.20	8.84	28.00	9.10		LL/Total	37.5%	42.6%	40.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.36	53	9.10	61	9.38[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.59	9	7.30	10	7.87
F2L	4.70	32	8.59	36	8.98
LL	2.24	20	10.27	21	10.27
```









Spoiler: (2nd) Mats Valk



*Mats Valk* (Netherlands) - 8.65 av5 - 2nd place (15th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.81



B2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B2 F' D L B' U' B U'

x y // inspection
R F r U' (z' x') u' R u' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U L U2' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L // 4th pair / OLS
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.81	66	7.49	71	8.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.41	11	4.56	13	5.39		Cross+1/F2L	33.9%	22.0%	23.6%
F2L	7.11	50	7.03	55	7.74		F2L/Total	80.7%	75.8%	77.5%
LL	1.70	16	9.41	16	9.41		LL/Total	19.3%	24.2%	22.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B2 F' D L B' U' B U'

x y // inspection
R F r U' (z' x') u' R u2' // cross
y D L' U L // 1st pair
U' U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U L U' U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U U' R U' U' R' U U R' F R F' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L // 4th pair / OLS
U U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.52



D2 F' U2 L2 R' F' D' L' D L' R2 F2 R D L' R2 U F'

x // inspection
D L F' u F' R2 D2 // cross
L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
d U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L U' F U' F2' U' F // 3rd pair / 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.52	63	6.62	69	7.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.44	18	5.23	20	5.81		Cross+1/F2L	57.0%	50.0%	47.6%
F2L	6.04	36	5.96	42	6.95		F2L/Total	63.4%	57.1%	60.9%
LL	3.48	27	7.76	27	7.76		LL/Total	36.6%	42.9%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 L2 R' F' D' L' D L' R2 F2 R D L' R2 U F'

x // inspection
D L F' u R U' U R' F' R R D D // cross
L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
d U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
F' U' F // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.61



F2 U2 L2 B' U' B' F L2 D2 U' R2 D' L' D U L2 F2 L'

x y // inspection
U r U' (z' x') F u' F R' // cross
U' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
d U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.61	58	7.62	65	8.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.51	13	5.18	15	5.98		Cross+1/F2L	52.5%	38.2%	37.5%
F2L	4.78	34	7.11	40	8.37		F2L/Total	62.8%	58.6%	61.5%
LL	2.83	24	8.48	25	8.83		LL/Total	37.2%	41.4%	38.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 L2 B' U' B' F L2 D2 U' R2 D' L' D U L2 F2 L'

x y // inspection
U r U' (z' x') F u' F R' // cross
U' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
d U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' d R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (7.31)



B F' L2 D2 B2 L R' U' L F' U B2 U2 B F2 L2 U'

x // inspection
B U' R' U R' F // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.31	63	8.62	64	8.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.20	15	6.82	16	7.27		Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	35.7%	37.2%
F2L	5.11	42	8.22	43	8.41		F2L/Total	69.9%	66.7%	67.2%
LL	2.20	21	9.55	21	9.55		LL/Total	30.1%	33.3%	32.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B F' L2 D2 B2 L R' U' L F' U B2 U2 B F2 L2 U'

x // inspection
B U' R' U R' F // cross
U' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.76+)



B' D2 U2 B U F2 R' U R2 F L' U B' F' D' L' B' R F

x // inspection
r U x' u' R D2 F // cross
U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R2 x' U' R' U x // 4th pair
R' M' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (U') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.76	64	8.25	70	9.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	8	3.21	11	4.42		Cross+1/F2L	48.0%	22.2%	26.2%
F2L	5.19	36	6.94	42	8.09		F2L/Total	66.9%	56.3%	60.0%
LL	2.57	28	10.89	28	10.89		LL/Total	33.1%	43.8%	40.0%

Statistics do not include penalties
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' D2 U2 B U F2 R' U R2 F L' U B' F' D' L' B' R F

x // inspection
r U x' u' R D D F // cross
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U L U L' U L U' U U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 (l R) U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' U (R' M') U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (U') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.06	62.67	7.78	68.67	8.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.47	10.67	4.32	13.00	5.26		Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	26.7%	28.5%
F2L	5.69	40.00	7.03	45.67	8.02		F2L/Total	70.6%	63.8%	66.5%
LL	2.37	22.67	9.58	23.00	9.72		LL/Total	29.4%	36.2%	33.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.20	62.80	7.66	67.80	8.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.61	13.00	4.98	15.00	5.75		Cross+1/F2L	46.2%	32.8%	33.8%
F2L	5.65	39.60	7.01	44.40	7.86		F2L/Total	68.8%	63.1%	65.5%
LL	2.56	23.20	9.08	23.40	9.15		LL/Total	31.2%	36.9%	34.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.31	58	8.62	64	9.02[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.20	8	6.82	11	7.27
F2L	4.78	34	8.22	40	8.41
LL	1.70	16	10.89	16	10.89
```

Statistics do not include penalties








Spoiler: (3rd) Sebastian Weyer



*Sebastian Weyer* (Germany) - 8.86 av5 - 3rd place (8th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.88



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y2 // inspection
U' M U R2 x' D' // cross
y2' U2 R U' x' R' U' R U l' // 1st pair
U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.88	67	8.50	73	9.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	13	5.22	17	6.83		Cross+1/F2L	47.3%	32.5%	37.0%
F2L	5.26	40	7.60	46	8.75		F2L/Total	66.8%	59.7%	63.0%
LL	2.62	27	10.31	27	10.31		LL/Total	33.2%	40.3%	37.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y2 // inspection
U' r' R U (l R) D' // cross
y' y' U2 R U' x' R' U' R U l' // 1st pair
U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.39



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x y2 // inspection
R (U D') M2' x // cross
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.39	60	6.39	73	7.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.08	11	5.29	14	6.73		Cross+1/F2L	35.6%	29.7%	30.4%
F2L	5.85	37	6.32	46	7.86		F2L/Total	62.3%	61.7%	63.0%
LL	3.54	23	6.50	27	7.63		LL/Total	37.7%	38.3%	37.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x y2 // inspection
R (U D') R2 r' L' // cross
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y y U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' r' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' U' (R' l') D2' R U R' D D R U' l U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.62)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' (F B') y' D' // cross
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
y R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.62	61	8.01	67	8.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.55	13	5.10	16	6.27		Cross+1/F2L	51.6%	35.1%	38.1%
F2L	4.94	37	7.49	42	8.50		F2L/Total	64.8%	60.7%	62.7%
LL	2.68	24	8.96	25	9.33		LL/Total	35.2%	39.3%	37.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' (F B') y' D' // cross
U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' y' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
y R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (9.72)



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y2 x' // inspection
D' x' D L' R' F R2 // cross
R' U R U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.72	67	6.89	73	7.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.63	17	6.46	18	6.84		Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	41.5%	40.0%
F2L	5.78	41	7.09	45	7.79		F2L/Total	59.5%	61.2%	61.6%
LL	3.94	26	6.60	28	7.11		LL/Total	40.5%	38.8%	38.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y2 x' // inspection
D' x' D L' R' F R2 // cross
R' U R U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U y R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U U' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U U' U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U U' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.30



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L U F R' U' l U' l' D' // cross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U2' F R' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.30	73	7.85	77	8.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.48	21	8.47	21	8.47		Cross+1/F2L	49.6%	51.2%	47.7%
F2L	5.00	41	8.20	44	8.80		F2L/Total	53.8%	56.2%	57.1%
LL	4.30	32	7.44	33	7.67		LL/Total	46.2%	43.8%	42.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L U F R' U' l U' l' D' // cross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
F U R R' R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U' U' F R' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.86	66.67	7.53	74.33	8.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.35	15.00	6.38	17.33	7.38		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	38.1%	38.2%
F2L	5.37	39.33	7.32	45.33	8.44		F2L/Total	60.6%	59.0%	61.0%
LL	3.49	27.33	7.84	29.00	8.32		LL/Total	39.4%	41.0%	39.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.78	65.60	7.47	72.60	8.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.45	15.00	6.13	17.20	7.03		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	38.3%	38.6%
F2L	5.37	39.20	7.31	44.60	8.31		F2L/Total	61.1%	59.8%	61.4%
LL	3.42	26.40	7.73	28.00	8.20		LL/Total	38.9%	40.2%	38.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.62	60	8.50	67	9.26[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.08	11	8.47	14	8.47
F2L	4.94	37	8.20	42	8.80
LL	2.62	23	10.31	25	10.31
```









Spoiler: (4th) Cornelius Dieckmann



*Cornelius Dieckmann* (Germany) - 9.26 av5 - 4th place (5th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.40



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y2 // inspection
U' M U x' R2 D' // cross
U' R U R' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 y' x' L' U L U' x // 4th pair
y' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.40	52	5.53	63	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.24	13	4.01	18	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	46.6%	39.4%	41.9%
F2L	6.96	33	4.74	43	6.18		F2L/Total	74.0%	63.5%	68.3%
LL	2.44	19	7.79	20	8.20		LL/Total	26.0%	36.5%	31.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y2 // inspection
U' r' R U x' R2 D' // cross
y y' y y' U' R U R' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U U y' x' L' U L U' x // 4th pair
y' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R // COLL
U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.47



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x' y2 // inspection
R (U' D) x' r2 R' U' R' // cross
R' U' R y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y2' R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL(CP)
y U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.47	56	5.91	62	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.05	11	5.37	11	5.37		Cross+1/F2L	42.5%	33.3%	29.7%
F2L	4.82	33	6.85	37	7.68		F2L/Total	50.9%	58.9%	59.7%
LL	4.65	23	4.95	25	5.38		LL/Total	49.1%	41.1%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x' y2 // inspection
R (U' D) (L r) R' U' R2' // cross
U' R y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' r B U' B' r' U r U r' // OLL(CP)
U' y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (8.11)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x' // inspection
F r' F' R' D2 // cross
y2' R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L d R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.11	57	7.03	63	7.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.67	12	4.49	15	5.62		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	34.3%	37.5%
F2L	5.89	35	5.94	40	6.79		F2L/Total	72.6%	61.4%	63.5%
LL	2.22	22	9.91	23	10.36		LL/Total	27.4%	38.6%	36.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x' // inspection
F r' F' R' D D // cross
y' y' R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' r' F r d R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 8.91



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

z2 // inspection
B' D L' R' F R U R // cross
U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.91	62	6.96	66	7.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.92	16	5.48	16	5.48		Cross+1/F2L	50.7%	50.0%	44.4%
F2L	5.76	32	5.56	36	6.25		F2L/Total	64.6%	51.6%	54.5%
LL	3.15	30	9.52	30	9.52		LL/Total	35.4%	48.4%	45.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

z2 // inspection
B' D L' R' F R U R // cross
U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' l' U l U l' U' l F U' F' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.88)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L2 D' L' U F R' D' // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y L' U L U' L F' L' F // 4th pair
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.88	63	6.38	70	7.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	12	4.82	13	5.22		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	30.0%	30.2%
F2L	6.51	40	6.14	43	6.61		F2L/Total	65.9%	63.5%	61.4%
LL	3.37	23	6.82	27	8.01		LL/Total	34.1%	36.5%	38.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L2 D' L' U F R' D' // cross
U' U y' R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y L' U L U' r U' r' F // 4th pair
U U' R U R' y l' U l U' l' U' l // OLL(CP)
U r R' U U' M' U r' R U2 M' U r M' R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.26	56.67	6.12	63.67	6.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.74	13.33	4.87	15.00	5.48		Cross+1/F2L	46.8%	40.8%	38.8%
F2L	5.85	32.67	5.59	38.67	6.61		F2L/Total	63.1%	57.6%	60.7%
LL	3.41	24.00	7.03	25.00	7.32		LL/Total	36.9%	42.4%	39.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.15	58.00	6.34	64.80	7.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.67	12.80	4.79	14.60	5.46		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	37.0%	36.7%
F2L	5.99	34.60	5.78	39.80	6.65		F2L/Total	65.4%	59.7%	61.4%
LL	3.17	23.40	7.39	25.00	7.90		LL/Total	34.6%	40.3%	38.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.11	52	7.03	62	7.77[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.05	11	5.48	11	5.62
F2L	4.82	32	6.85	36	7.68
LL	2.22	19	9.91	20	10.36
```









Spoiler: (5th) Philipp Weyer



*Philipp Weyer* (Germany) - 9.52 av5 - 5th place (14th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.48



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y x' // inspection
R U x' U' R2 D R' F R D // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U' y U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U d R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.48	73	7.70	79	8.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.51	18	7.17	19	7.57		Cross+1/F2L	46.6%	41.9%	42.2%
F2L	5.39	43	7.98	45	8.35		F2L/Total	56.9%	58.9%	57.0%
LL	5.09	30	5.89	34	6.68		LL/Total	53.7%	41.1%	43.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y x' // inspection
R U x' U' R2 D R' F R D // cross
U' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U' y U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U d R' U' R // 4th pair
U L F F' L' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U' U2 l' U R' D D R U' R' D D (R l) U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.31



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x y2 // inspection
R D' U R2 x' L2' // cross
y U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' x U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.31	61	6.55	74	7.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.82	11	3.90	16	5.67		Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	28.9%	33.3%
F2L	6.13	38	6.20	48	7.83		F2L/Total	65.8%	62.3%	64.9%
LL	3.18	23	7.23	26	8.18		LL/Total	34.2%	37.7%	35.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x y2 // inspection
R D' U R2 x' L2' // cross
y2' U' y' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' U' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U U' l U' R D D R' U R D D (R' l') U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 9.76



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' (F B') y' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 U R U R' U' F' U F // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.76	64	6.56	74	7.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.22	13	5.86	15	6.76		Cross+1/F2L	37.4%	35.1%	34.9%
F2L	5.94	37	6.23	43	7.24		F2L/Total	60.9%	57.8%	58.1%
LL	3.82	27	7.07	31	8.12		LL/Total	39.1%	42.2%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' (F B') y' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R' U R y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' y R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 U R U R' U' F' U F // 4th pair
U U r U' U U R' U R U' R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.30)



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x2 // inspection
F D' r R' U' (x' y') D2' // cross
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
y U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U l F' // COLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.30	61	7.35	69	8.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.04	16	5.26	18	5.92		Cross+1/F2L	52.1%	40.0%	37.5%
F2L	5.84	40	6.85	48	8.22		F2L/Total	70.4%	65.6%	69.6%
LL	2.48	21	8.47	21	8.47		LL/Total	29.9%	34.4%	30.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x2 // inspection
F D' r R' U' (x' y') D2' // cross
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
y U' U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U l F' // COLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (10.27)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

x2 // inspection
x' U F r2 U' r' y' R' D' R // cross
U R' y' U R U R2' U2' R // 1st pair
R U2' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y2' U M' U M // fix cross
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.27	62	6.04	71	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.82	18	4.71	21	5.50		Cross+1/F2L	50.0%	46.2%	45.7%
F2L	7.64	39	5.10	46	6.02		F2L/Total	74.4%	62.9%	64.8%
LL	2.63	23	8.75	25	9.51		LL/Total	25.6%	37.1%	35.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

x2 // inspection
x' U F r2 U' r' u' D R' D' R // cross
U R' y' U R U R2' U' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y2' U M' U M // fix cross
U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.52	66.00	6.94	75.67	7.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.52	14.00	5.56	16.67	6.62		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	35.6%	36.8%
F2L	5.82	39.33	6.76	45.33	7.79		F2L/Total	61.2%	59.6%	59.9%
LL	4.03	26.67	6.62	30.33	7.53		LL/Total	42.3%	40.4%	40.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.42	64.20	6.81	73.40	7.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.88	15.20	5.27	17.80	6.18		Cross+1/F2L	46.6%	38.6%	38.7%
F2L	6.19	39.40	6.37	46.00	7.43		F2L/Total	65.7%	61.4%	62.7%
LL	3.44	24.80	7.21	27.40	7.97		LL/Total	36.5%	38.6%	37.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.30	61	7.70	69	8.33[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.22	11	7.17	15	7.57
F2L	5.39	37	7.98	43	8.35
LL	2.48	21	8.75	21	9.51
```









Spoiler: (6th) Andy Smith



*Andy Smith* (USA) - 9.73 av5 - 6th place (2nd solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (13.55)



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x2 // inspection
D R F R2 L' D' y M2' U2' M2' // cross
y' U2' R U' R' L U' L' U L' U L U y L' U L // 1st pair
R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U' L2 F' L' F // 4th pair
U2' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.55	70	5.17	79	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.77	23	3.99	29	5.03		Cross+1/F2L	63.7%	54.8%	58.0%
F2L	9.06	42	4.64	50	5.52		F2L/Total	66.9%	60.0%	63.3%
LL	4.49	28	6.24	29	6.46		LL/Total	33.1%	40.0%	36.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x2 // inspection
D R F R2 L' D' y M2' U' U' M2' // cross
y' U' U' R U' R' L U' L' U L' U L U y L' U L // 1st pair
U' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U' L r U' r' F // 4th pair
U' U' R R' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.45



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
L F' B L2' R2 // cross
y' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U2 y L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.45	63	6.03	71	6.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.21	11	4.98	15	6.79		Cross+1/F2L	35.4%	28.2%	33.3%
F2L	6.25	39	6.24	45	7.20		F2L/Total	59.8%	61.9%	63.4%
LL	4.20	24	5.71	26	6.19		LL/Total	40.2%	38.1%	36.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
L F' B L2' R2 // cross
y' U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair 
U L' U L U2 y L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 9.60



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y x' // inspection
r' U' F' R' L (U D') // cross
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.60	59	6.15	61	6.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.30	12	5.22	13	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	32.4%	33.3%
F2L	5.76	37	6.42	39	6.77		F2L/Total	60.0%	62.7%	63.9%
LL	3.84	22	5.73	22	5.73		LL/Total	40.0%	37.3%	36.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y x' // inspection
r' U' F' R' L (U D') // cross
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.15



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x' // inspection
U' x' D' r R' U' x' D2' // missed cross
y' U R' U' R U y L U L' // 1st pair
y U' L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
y U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U2' M2' U' // fix cross / parity!
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.15	53	5.79	64	6.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.59	13	5.02	18	6.95		Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	34.2%	40.0%
F2L	5.97	38	6.37	45	7.54		F2L/Total	65.2%	71.7%	70.3%
LL	3.18	15	4.72	19	5.97		LL/Total	34.8%	28.3%	29.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x' // inspection
U' x' D' r R' U' x' D2' // missed cross
U y' R' U' R U y L U L' // 1st pair
U' y L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
y U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U' U' M2' U U' U' // fix cross / parity!
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (8.76)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x' // inspection
L U x' D' R' F R' // cross
L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.76	64	7.31	70	7.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.24	11	4.91	13	5.80		Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	33.3%	34.2%
F2L	5.13	33	6.43	38	7.41		F2L/Total	58.6%	51.6%	54.3%
LL	3.63	31	8.54	32	8.82		LL/Total	41.4%	48.4%	45.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x' // inspection
L U x' D' R' F R' // cross
L' U' L L U L' // 1st pair
U U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U' U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.73	58.33	5.99	65.33	6.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.37	12.00	5.07	15.33	6.48		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	31.6%	35.7%
F2L	5.99	38.00	6.34	43.00	7.17		F2L/Total	61.6%	65.1%	65.8%
LL	3.74	20.33	5.44	22.33	5.97		LL/Total	38.4%	34.9%	34.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.30	61.80	6.00	69.00	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.02	14.00	4.63	17.60	5.82		Cross+1/F2L	47.0%	37.0%	40.6%
F2L	6.43	37.80	5.88	43.40	6.75		F2L/Total	62.5%	61.2%	62.9%
LL	3.87	24.00	6.20	25.60	6.62		LL/Total	37.5%	38.8%	37.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.76	53	7.31	61	7.99[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.21	11	5.22	13	6.95
F2L	5.13	33	6.43	38	7.54
LL	3.18	15	8.54	19	8.82
```









Spoiler: (7th) Drew Brads



*Drew Brads* (USA) - 9.85 av5 - 7th place (13th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.98



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' x' D' R2 // cross
y' U R' F U' F' R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' L' U x' // OLL(CP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.98	61	6.11	65	6.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.10	11	5.24	13	6.19		Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	31.4%	34.2%
F2L	6.09	35	5.75	38	6.24		F2L/Total	61.0%	57.4%	58.5%
LL	3.89	26	6.68	27	6.94		LL/Total	39.0%	42.6%	41.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' x' D' R2 // cross
y' U R' F U' F' R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R2 U' R2' // 3rd pair
R R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' L' U x' // OLL(CP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.24



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
r U' D L2' x' R2 // cross
d' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
d' R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
d U R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 R' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' U2 R // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.24	70	7.58	75	8.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.98	11	5.56	14	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	27.5%	32.6%
F2L	5.40	40	7.41	43	7.96		F2L/Total	58.4%	57.1%	57.3%
LL	3.84	30	7.81	32	8.33		LL/Total	41.6%	42.9%	42.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
r U' D L2' x' R2 // cross
d' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
d' R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
d U R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U U R' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' U2 R // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (8.43)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' F' D R' F R // cross
y U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U' )2 f' // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.43	56	6.64	59	7.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.17	12	5.53	13	5.99		Cross+1/F2L	42.5%	35.3%	35.1%
F2L	5.11	34	6.65	37	7.24		F2L/Total	60.6%	60.7%	62.7%
LL	3.32	22	6.63	22	6.63		LL/Total	39.4%	39.3%	37.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' F' D R' F R // cross
y U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U' )2 f' // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.33



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y x // inspection
U' x' D' R' D' L2' y L F' L' D' // cross
y (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' U2 R // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.33	68	6.58	76	7.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.10	20	6.45	23	7.42		Cross+1/F2L	49.2%	50.0%	48.9%
F2L	6.30	40	6.35	47	7.46		F2L/Total	61.0%	58.8%	61.8%
LL	4.03	28	6.95	29	7.20		LL/Total	39.0%	41.2%	38.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y x // inspection
U' x' D' R' D' L2' y L F' L' D' // cross
y (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U U' R U' U' R' U U R U' R2' // 2nd pair
U' R U L' U L // 3rd pair
d' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 U' U R' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' U2 R // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (13.07+)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

z2 // inspection
F R D R' F R D2 y R' F R // cross
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' R R' U' R' F R F' (U') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.07	72	6.50	78	7.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	21	6.23	24	7.12		Cross+1/F2L	53.2%	48.8%	49.0%
F2L	6.33	43	6.79	49	7.74		F2L/Total	57.2%	59.7%	62.8%
LL	4.74	29	6.12	29	6.12		LL/Total	42.8%	40.3%	37.2%

Statistics do not include penalties
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

z2 // inspection
F R D R' F R D y D R' F R // cross
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R U R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' R R' U' l' U l F' (U') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.85	66.33	6.73	72.00	7.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.39	14.00	5.85	16.67	6.96		Cross+1/F2L	40.4%	36.5%	39.1%
F2L	5.93	38.33	6.46	42.67	7.20		F2L/Total	60.2%	57.8%	59.3%
LL	3.92	28.00	7.14	29.33	7.48		LL/Total	39.8%	42.2%	40.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.81	65.40	6.67	70.60	7.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.54	15.00	5.90	17.40	6.84		Cross+1/F2L	43.5%	39.1%	40.7%
F2L	5.85	38.40	6.57	42.80	7.32		F2L/Total	59.6%	58.7%	60.6%
LL	3.96	27.00	6.81	27.80	7.01		LL/Total	40.4%	41.3%	39.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.43	56	7.58	59	8.12[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.98	11	6.45	13	7.42
F2L	5.11	34	7.41	37	7.96
LL	3.32	22	7.81	22	8.33
```

Statistics do not include penalties








Spoiler: (8th) Breandan Vallance



*Breandan Vallance* (United Kingdom) - 10.05 av5 - 8th place (9th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.44



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' x' D' R2' // cross
d' R U R2' U2' R // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.44	67	6.42	73	6.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.77	12	4.33	14	5.05		Cross+1/F2L	50.9%	32.4%	33.3%
F2L	5.44	37	6.80	42	7.72		F2L/Total	52.1%	55.2%	57.5%
LL	5.00	30	6.00	31	6.20		LL/Total	47.9%	44.8%	42.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' x' D' R2' // cross
d' R U R' R' U2' R // 1st pair
U U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U R2 u u' R2' L' U' L U r U' (r' L') U L U L' U' L F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - (9.38)



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y // inspection
R2' U' r U (x' y) L R u // cross
y R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' d L' U L // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
l U' R' D R U R' (D' x) // COLL
R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.38	58	6.18	64	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.87	12	4.18	14	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	51.2%	30.8%	31.8%
F2L	5.60	39	6.96	44	7.86		F2L/Total	59.7%	67.2%	68.8%
LL	3.78	19	5.03	20	5.29		LL/Total	40.3%	32.8%	31.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y // inspection
R2' U' r U (x' y) L R u // cross
y R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' d L' U L // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
y U' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
l U' R' D R R' R U R' (D' x) // COLL
U' U R2' U' S' (z R2) S (z' U') R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 9.74



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' d R' F u // cross
U2' R U R' // 1st pair
y U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U r' R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U M' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.74	71	7.29	77	7.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.75	9	5.14	10	5.71		Cross+1/F2L	32.7%	23.7%	23.3%
F2L	5.35	38	7.10	43	8.04		F2L/Total	54.9%	53.5%	55.8%
LL	4.39	33	7.52	34	7.74		LL/Total	45.1%	46.5%	44.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' d R' F u // cross
U' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U U R U' R' R R' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U R' R2 R' R R' M R f l d' F' l' U l' L // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.97



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y' x // inspection
R2' U L' (z' x') R u' R // cross
y R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.97	64	6.42	72	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.55	13	5.10	15	5.88		Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	36.1%	34.1%
F2L	6.35	36	5.67	44	6.93		F2L/Total	63.7%	56.3%	61.1%
LL	3.62	28	7.73	28	7.73		LL/Total	36.3%	43.8%	38.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y' x // inspection
R2' U L' (z' x') R u' R // cross
y R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U R U R' U U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U U U L' U' L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U r U' r' U' r f R f' r' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (12.58 DNF)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

U l' U2 r' D F' L' u y D // cross
y' R U R' d' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U' L R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' U' R' U R d' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL

// extra
R2 U2' R U' R R2 U2' R2 U2' // missed PLL
U' R2 // cross
R' U R U' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.58	63	5.01	71	5.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.16	16	3.10	19	3.68		Cross+1/F2L	56.2%	39.0%	39.6%
F2L	9.18	41	4.47	48	5.23		F2L/Total	73.0%	65.1%	67.6%
LL	3.40	22	6.47	23	6.76		LL/Total	27.0%	34.9%	32.4%

statistics do not include "extra" section
end of solve estimated at end of Gperm
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

U l' U U r' D F' L' u y D // cross
y' R U R' d' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R R' R d' R' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U U L' U' L R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' y' R' U R d' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL

// extra
R2 U2' R U' R R2 U2' R2 U2' // missed PLL
U' R2 // cross
R' U R U' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.05	67.33	6.70	74.00	7.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.36	11.33	4.81	13.00	5.52		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	30.6%	30.2%
F2L	5.71	37.00	6.48	43.00	7.53		F2L/Total	56.8%	55.0%	58.1%
LL	4.34	30.33	6.99	31.00	7.15		LL/Total	43.2%	45.0%	41.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.42	64.60	6.20	71.40	6.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.02	12.40	4.11	14.40	4.77		Cross+1/F2L	47.3%	32.5%	32.6%
F2L	6.38	38.20	5.98	44.20	6.92		F2L/Total	61.3%	59.1%	61.9%
LL	4.04	26.40	6.54	27.20	6.74		LL/Total	38.7%	40.9%	38.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.38	58	7.29	64	7.91[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.75	9	5.14	10	5.88
F2L	5.35	36	7.10	42	8.04
LL	3.40	19	7.73	20	7.74
```









Spoiler: (9th) SeungBeom Cho



*SeungBeom Cho* (Korea) - 10.18 av5 - 9th place (6th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (11.34)



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' L B L2' D' // cross
U2' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.34	74	6.53	84	7.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.94	13	4.42	16	5.44		Cross+1/F2L	40.6%	30.2%	31.4%
F2L	7.25	43	5.93	51	7.03		F2L/Total	63.9%	58.1%	60.7%
LL	4.09	31	7.58	33	8.07		LL/Total	36.1%	41.9%	39.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' r D (r' L') D' // cross
U' U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U' R' R U' U R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.64



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y' x // inspection
R U L2' x' D' R // cross
y' R' U' R D2 // 1st pair
y' U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U2' R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
y' U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.64	59	5.55	68	6.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.84	9	4.89	11	5.98		Cross+1/F2L	26.1%	23.7%	23.9%
F2L	7.05	38	5.39	46	6.52		F2L/Total	66.3%	64.4%	67.6%
LL	3.59	21	5.85	22	6.13		LL/Total	33.7%	35.6%	32.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y' x // inspection
R U (r' L') D' R // cross
y' R' U' R D D // 1st pair
U y' U' U U L' U U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U' U' R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U' U' y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd (8.81)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y2 // inspection
D' R' D F' L' D // cross
U2 R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
f R U R' d' x R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.81	60	6.81	65	7.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.00	12	6.00	13	6.50		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	37.5%	36.1%
F2L	4.79	32	6.68	36	7.52		F2L/Total	54.4%	53.3%	55.4%
LL	4.02	28	6.97	29	7.21		LL/Total	45.6%	46.7%	44.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y2 // inspection
D' R' D F' L' D // cross
U U R U' R2' U R2 // 1st pair
U' R' y' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
f R U R' d' x R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.96



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x2 // inspection
F D' R' L F' y' D' (D' U) // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U' R y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U2 R' U' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' l' U R D' R' U' R D x' // COLL
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.96	57	5.72	69	6.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.90	18	6.21	19	6.55		Cross+1/F2L	44.1%	45.0%	39.6%
F2L	6.57	40	6.09	48	7.31		F2L/Total	66.0%	70.2%	69.6%
LL	3.39	17	5.01	21	6.19		LL/Total	34.0%	29.8%	30.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x2 // inspection
F D' R' L F' y' D' (D' U) // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R2' // 1st pair
U' R y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U y' U R' U' R y U' r' F r // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' l' U R D' R' U' R D x' // COLL
U' r M' R' U r' R U2 M' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.95



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L U F R' U' l U' l' D' // cross
U R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L y' U L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.95	72	7.24	80	8.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.66	15	5.64	16	6.02		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	33.3%	31.4%
F2L	6.30	45	7.14	51	8.10		F2L/Total	63.3%	62.5%	63.8%
LL	3.65	27	7.40	29	7.95		LL/Total	36.7%	37.5%	36.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L U F R' U' l U' l' D' // cross
U R' U' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L y' U L' U L U' L' U L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.18	62.67	6.15	72.33	7.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.47	14.00	5.68	15.33	6.22		Cross+1/F2L	37.1%	34.1%	31.7%
F2L	6.64	41.00	6.17	48.33	7.28		F2L/Total	65.2%	65.4%	66.8%
LL	3.54	21.67	6.11	24.00	6.77		LL/Total	34.8%	34.6%	33.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.14	64.40	6.35	73.20	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.47	13.40	5.43	15.00	6.08		Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	33.8%	32.3%
F2L	6.39	39.60	6.20	46.40	7.26		F2L/Total	63.0%	61.5%	63.4%
LL	3.75	24.80	6.62	26.80	7.15		LL/Total	37.0%	38.5%	36.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.81	57	7.24	65	8.04[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.84	9	6.21	11	6.55
F2L	4.79	32	7.14	36	8.10
LL	3.39	17	7.58	21	8.07
```









Spoiler: (10th) Justin Mallari



*Justin Mallari* (USA) - 10.24 av5 - 10th place (4th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.01



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' x' D' R2 // cross
U' R' U R U2 y' L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U2' R' U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.01	61	6.09	68	6.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.30	15	6.52	17	7.39		Cross+1/F2L	46.3%	46.9%	45.9%
F2L	4.97	32	6.44	37	7.44		F2L/Total	49.7%	52.5%	54.4%
LL	5.04	29	5.75	31	6.15		LL/Total	50.3%	47.5%	45.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' x' D' R' R3 // cross
U' R' U R U y' U L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' R2 U' U' R' U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
U' U r' U' R' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' U' R' R3 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - (9.86)



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y x' // inspection
D2 U L R' U2' (x' y') // cross
R U2' R' U2' y R U R' // 1st pair
y U R' U' R U' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U2' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.86	73	7.40	88	8.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.94	12	4.08	20	6.80		Cross+1/F2L	51.4%	30.0%	38.5%
F2L	5.72	40	6.99	52	9.09		F2L/Total	58.0%	54.8%	59.1%
LL	4.14	33	7.97	36	8.70		LL/Total	42.0%	45.2%	40.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y x' // inspection
D D U L R' U' U' (x' y') // cross
R' R2 U' U' U' U R' U' y U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U R' U' R U' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' r' U' R' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U U r // OLL
U' U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R' R3 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.30



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' F B' D' // cross
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
D U' R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L y2' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.30	58	5.63	68	6.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.29	13	5.68	16	6.99		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	35.1%	36.4%
F2L	5.65	37	6.55	44	7.79		F2L/Total	54.9%	63.8%	64.7%
LL	4.65	21	4.52	24	5.16		LL/Total	45.1%	36.2%	35.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' F B' D' // cross
U' y' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
D' D D U' R' R2 U' R' D' // 2nd pair
U' r' F r y2' U U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U U R // OLL
U' U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.42



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x' // inspection
U x' D' r R' U' x' U' R U' R' D2 // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.42	72	6.91	82	7.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.77	14	5.05	19	6.86		Cross+1/F2L	49.1%	35.9%	41.3%
F2L	5.64	39	6.91	46	8.16		F2L/Total	54.1%	54.2%	56.1%
LL	4.78	33	6.90	36	7.53		LL/Total	45.9%	45.8%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x' // inspection
U x' D' r R' U' x' U' R' R2 U' R' D D // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' R' R2 U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
r U R' U R U' R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' R' U' U' R' R U' R R' U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (12.44)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
U r U R' (x' y) R2 D' // cross
L' U L U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' y' U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
x U R' U' l U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.44	80	6.43	90	7.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.04	17	5.59	19	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	37.3%	32.7%	31.7%
F2L	8.16	52	6.37	60	7.35		F2L/Total	65.6%	65.0%	66.7%
LL	4.28	28	6.54	30	7.01		LL/Total	34.4%	35.0%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
U r U R' (x' y) R2 D' // cross
L' U L U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R' R2 U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y R' R2 U R' y' U U R U' R' U' F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U R' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
x U R' U' l U R U R' U' R U' U U' R' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.24	63.67	6.22	72.67	7.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.45	14.00	5.71	17.33	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	38.9%	40.9%
F2L	5.42	36.00	6.64	42.33	7.81		F2L/Total	52.9%	56.5%	58.3%
LL	4.82	27.67	5.74	30.33	6.29		LL/Total	47.1%	43.5%	41.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.61	68.80	6.49	79.20	7.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.67	14.20	5.32	18.20	6.82		Cross+1/F2L	44.3%	35.5%	38.1%
F2L	6.03	40.00	6.64	47.80	7.93		F2L/Total	56.8%	58.1%	60.4%
LL	4.58	28.80	6.29	31.40	6.86		LL/Total	43.2%	41.9%	39.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.86	58	7.40	68	8.92[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.29	12	6.52	16	7.39
F2L	4.97	32	6.99	37	9.09
LL	4.14	21	7.97	24	8.70
```









Spoiler: (11th) Richard Jay S. Apagar



*Richard Jay S. Apagar* (Philippines) - 10.29 av5 - 11th place (12th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.38



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y2 // inspection
U' r' R U x' R2 u' // cross
L' U2 L d' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y3 U2 L' U' L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
U' (y' x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.38	64	6.17	75	7.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.50	13	5.20	16	6.40		Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	30.2%	31.4%
F2L	6.65	43	6.47	51	7.67		F2L/Total	64.1%	67.2%	68.0%
LL	3.73	21	5.63	24	6.43		LL/Total	35.9%	32.8%	32.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y2 // inspection
U' r' R U x' R2 u' // cross
L' U U L d' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' y U' y L' U' L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' y R R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 U U r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
U' (y' x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.07



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y2 x // inspection
R U' D x' L2 l2' // cross
y' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
d' L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.07	73	6.59	80	7.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.09	11	5.26	15	7.18		Cross+1/F2L	29.7%	28.2%	33.3%
F2L	7.03	39	5.55	45	6.40		F2L/Total	63.5%	53.4%	56.3%
LL	4.04	34	8.42	35	8.66		LL/Total	36.5%	46.6%	43.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y2 x // inspection
R U' D x' L2 l2' // cross
U' y' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' L' U L y' U U' L U L' // 3rd pair
d' L' U' L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R R' S S' R U R' U' x R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (8.48)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' U y' R' F D // cross
L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
R' U' R U' y R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.48	62	7.31	67	7.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.00	10	5.00	11	5.50		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	30.3%	28.9%
F2L	4.90	33	6.73	38	7.76		F2L/Total	57.8%	53.2%	56.7%
LL	3.58	29	8.10	29	8.10		LL/Total	42.2%	46.8%	43.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' U y' R' F D // cross
L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
R' U' R U' y R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' U R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (11.77)



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y // inspection
L M' U D x' D' L // cross
y L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U' R' U' R U' L' U L // 2nd pair
d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.77	77	6.54	82	6.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.05	14	4.59	14	4.59		Cross+1/F2L	54.2%	34.1%	32.6%
F2L	5.63	41	7.28	43	7.64		F2L/Total	47.8%	53.2%	52.4%
LL	6.14	36	5.86	39	6.35		LL/Total	52.2%	46.8%	47.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y // inspection
(L r) R' (U D) x' u' y L' L2 // cross
y L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U' R' U' R U' y y' L' U L // 2nd pair
d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' R' R2 U R' y R' F R U' R' R R' F' R // OLL
U' U' R2' F2 R U2 R U' U' R R2' F R U R' U' R' F R U' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.43



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

x // inspection
U r u' R' F R' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
L' U2 L2 U L2' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
y' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.43	58	6.15	65	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.29	9	3.93	9	3.93		Cross+1/F2L	37.7%	25.0%	21.4%
F2L	6.08	36	5.92	42	6.91		F2L/Total	64.5%	62.1%	64.6%
LL	3.35	22	6.57	23	6.87		LL/Total	35.5%	37.9%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

x // inspection
U r u' R' F R' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
L' U U L2 U L2' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' R' U R R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' y U' L' U L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
y' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U (R l) // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.29	65.00	6.31	73.33	7.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.29	11.00	4.80	13.33	5.81		Cross+1/F2L	34.8%	28.0%	29.0%
F2L	6.59	39.33	5.97	46.00	6.98		F2L/Total	64.0%	60.5%	62.7%
LL	3.71	25.67	6.92	27.33	7.37		LL/Total	36.0%	39.5%	37.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.23	66.80	6.53	73.80	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.39	11.40	4.78	13.00	5.45		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	29.7%	29.7%
F2L	6.06	38.40	6.34	43.80	7.23		F2L/Total	59.2%	57.5%	59.3%
LL	4.17	28.40	6.81	30.00	7.20		LL/Total	40.8%	42.5%	40.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.48	58	7.31	65	7.90[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.00	9	5.26	9	7.18
F2L	4.90	33	7.28	38	7.76
LL	3.35	21	8.42	23	8.66
```









Spoiler: (12th) Eric Limeback



*Eric Limeback* (Canada) - 10.29 av5 - 12th place (10th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (10.86)



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x' // inspection
U L U' x' D' R' L2' D' // cross
L' U' L U L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U2' L' U L U' r' U' R' F R U r // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.86	66	6.08	71	6.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.20	16	5.00	18	5.63		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	37.2%	39.1%
F2L	7.27	43	5.91	46	6.33		F2L/Total	66.9%	65.2%	64.8%
LL	3.59	23	6.41	25	6.96		LL/Total	33.1%	34.8%	35.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x' // inspection
U L U' x' D' R' L' L' D' // cross
L' L L' U' L U L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' y L' U L U' r' U' R' F R U r // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.69



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
r (U' D) L2' (l R) // cross
d' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U2' L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.69	65	6.71	70	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.41	12	4.98	12	4.98		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	32.4%	30.8%
F2L	6.27	37	5.90	39	6.22		F2L/Total	64.7%	56.9%	55.7%
LL	3.42	28	8.19	31	9.06		LL/Total	35.3%	43.1%	44.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
r (U' D) L2' (l R) // cross
d' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U2' L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U U R L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' L U' L' U U l // OLL
U U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.33



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' (F B') D' // cross
y U L U2' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.33	64	6.20	70	6.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.13	13	4.15	16	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	52.6%	35.1%	39.0%
F2L	5.95	37	6.22	41	6.89		F2L/Total	57.6%	57.8%	58.6%
LL	4.38	27	6.16	29	6.62		LL/Total	42.4%	42.2%	41.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' x' U' R' (F B') D' // cross
U y L U2' L' U U L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U U R' U U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.86



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x' // inspection
U R' L U' x' D L' u // cross
y L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
y L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.86	59	5.43	65	5.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.32	14	4.22	17	5.12		Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	37.8%	40.5%
F2L	7.21	37	5.13	42	5.83		F2L/Total	66.4%	62.7%	64.6%
LL	3.65	22	6.03	23	6.30		LL/Total	33.6%	37.3%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x' // inspection
U R' L U' x' D L' u // cross
U' y U L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
y L' U' L U' U U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.24)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x' // inspection
L U x' D' R' F R' // cross
R U' R2' U2' R d' L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U2' L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U' R' U' y U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' x U R' U' L U R U' r' // COLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.24	61	6.60	64	6.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.84	15	5.28	16	5.63		Cross+1/F2L	50.1%	38.5%	38.1%
F2L	5.67	39	6.88	42	7.41		F2L/Total	61.4%	63.9%	65.6%
LL	3.57	22	6.16	22	6.16		LL/Total	38.6%	36.1%	34.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x' // inspection
L U x' D' R' F R' // cross
R U' R2' U2' R d' L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U2' L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' y R U' R' U' y U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F l' U' L U R U' r' // COLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.29	62.67	6.09	68.33	6.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.95	13.00	4.40	15.00	5.08		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	35.1%	36.9%
F2L	6.48	37.00	5.71	40.67	6.28		F2L/Total	62.9%	59.0%	59.5%
LL	3.82	25.67	6.72	27.67	7.25		LL/Total	37.1%	41.0%	40.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.20	63.00	6.18	68.00	6.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.98	14.00	4.70	15.80	5.30		Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	36.3%	37.6%
F2L	6.47	38.60	5.96	42.00	6.49		F2L/Total	63.5%	61.3%	61.8%
LL	3.72	24.40	6.56	26.00	6.99		LL/Total	36.5%	38.7%	38.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.24	59	6.71	64	7.22[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.41	12	5.28	12	5.63
F2L	5.67	37	6.88	39	7.41
LL	3.42	22	8.19	22	9.06
```









Spoiler: (13th) Kevin Costello III



*Kevin Costello III* (USA) - 10.31 av5 - 13th place (7th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.76



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

z' // inspection
R' B' R2 U' F2 U' L2' D' // cross
U' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y' U' R' U' R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2' R U' R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.76	77	7.16	84	7.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.76	16	5.80	16	5.80		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	38.1%	33.3%
F2L	6.75	42	6.22	48	7.11		F2L/Total	62.7%	54.5%	57.1%
LL	4.01	35	8.73	36	8.98		LL/Total	37.3%	45.5%	42.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

z' // inspection
R' B' R2 U' F2 U' L2' D' // cross
U' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y' U' R' U' R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2' R U' R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.60



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 y // inspection
D R U y' R2' U' (R2 z) // cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.60	73	7.60	78	8.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.67	20	7.49	21	7.87		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	41.7%	40.4%
F2L	5.99	48	8.01	52	8.68		F2L/Total	62.4%	65.8%	66.7%
LL	3.61	25	6.93	26	7.20		LL/Total	37.6%	34.2%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 y // inspection
D R U y' R2' U' (R2 z) // cross
U' U U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U' U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R R' R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (8.90)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

z // inspection
U' R D R F' L2' // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.90	58	6.52	64	7.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.14	10	4.67	10	4.67		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	27.8%	25.0%
F2L	5.23	36	6.88	40	7.65		F2L/Total	58.8%	62.1%	62.5%
LL	3.67	22	5.99	24	6.54		LL/Total	41.2%	37.9%	37.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

z // inspection
U' R D R F' L2' // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - (10.98)



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y2 z // inspection
D' F' R2 D' R' D2 // cross
U2 R' U' R y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U2 R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // missed PLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' M' B r' U2 R U' L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.98	71	6.47	78	7.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	14	5.62	16	6.43		Cross+1/F2L	50.2%	43.8%	42.1%
F2L	4.96	32	6.45	38	7.66		F2L/Total	45.2%	45.1%	48.7%
LL	6.02	39	6.48	40	6.64		LL/Total	54.8%	54.9%	51.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y2 z // inspection
D' F' R2 D' R' D D // cross
U2 R' U' R y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U y' R' U2 R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
U' U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // missed PLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' M' B r' U2 R U' L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 10.56



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x // inspection
D' R' F B' y D' R' D2 // cross
U2 R U2' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.56	62	5.87	75	7.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.74	12	4.38	17	6.20		Cross+1/F2L	49.0%	32.4%	38.6%
F2L	5.59	37	6.62	44	7.87		F2L/Total	52.9%	59.7%	58.7%
LL	4.97	25	5.03	31	6.24		LL/Total	47.1%	40.3%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x // inspection
D' R' F B' y D' R' D D // cross
U2 R U' U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R2' // 2nd pair
U R R' U' U' R U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL(CP)
U U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' z x' y' x D' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.31	70.67	6.86	79.00	7.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.72	16.00	5.88	18.00	6.61		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	37.8%	37.5%
F2L	6.11	42.33	6.93	48.00	7.86		F2L/Total	59.3%	59.9%	60.8%
LL	4.20	28.33	6.75	31.00	7.39		LL/Total	40.7%	40.1%	39.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.16	68.20	6.71	75.80	7.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.56	14.40	5.63	16.00	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	44.9%	36.9%	36.0%
F2L	5.70	39.00	6.84	44.40	7.78		F2L/Total	56.1%	57.2%	58.6%
LL	4.46	29.20	6.55	31.40	7.05		LL/Total	43.9%	42.8%	41.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.90	58	7.60	64	8.13[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.14	10	7.49	10	7.87
F2L	4.96	32	8.01	38	8.68
LL	3.61	22	8.73	24	8.98
```









Spoiler: (14th) Rowe Hessler



*Rowe Hessler* (USA) - 10.68 av5 - 14th place (1st solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 11.71



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x' y // inspection
D2 R' D F R u' R u' // cross
U' R U' R' y' L U L' // 1st pair
d R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // missed 4th pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // orientation
x (R' U R U')3 x' // fix 4th pair
U R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.71	88	7.51	95	8.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.75	17	6.18	19	6.91		Cross+1/F2L	38.9%	30.9%	32.2%
F2L	7.07	55	7.78	59	8.35		F2L/Total	60.4%	62.5%	62.1%
LL	4.64	33	7.11	36	7.76		LL/Total	39.6%	37.5%	37.9%

LL statistics include 4th pair fix
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x' y // inspection
D D R' D F R u' R u' // cross
U' R R' R U' R' y' L U L' // 1st pair
d R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // missed 4th pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // orientation
x (R' U R U')3 x' // fix 4th pair
U R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.47)



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y2 z // inspection
L D R' y R' // pseudo cross
R' U R D2 // Xcross
d U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R // 4th pair
r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.47	49	5.79	59	6.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.72	7	1.88	12	3.23		Cross+1/F2L	70.5%	30.4%	37.5%
F2L	5.28	23	4.36	32	6.06		F2L/Total	62.3%	46.9%	54.2%
LL	3.19	26	8.15	27	8.46		LL/Total	37.7%	53.1%	45.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y2 z // inspection
L D R' y R' // pseudo cross
y y' R' U R D D // Xcross
d U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R // 4th pair
U U' r' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' (R' l') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 9.57



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' d R' F D // cross
y2' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' y' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' r U' R' U R U r' // 4th pair
U' R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.57	64	6.69	71	7.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.32	10	4.31	12	5.17		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	24.4%	26.1%
F2L	6.08	41	6.74	46	7.57		F2L/Total	63.5%	64.1%	64.8%
LL	3.49	23	6.59	25	7.16		LL/Total	36.5%	35.9%	35.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

y // inspection
R' d R' F D // cross
y' y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U U' U R U' y' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U' r U' R' U R U r' // 4th pair
U U2 R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.75



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y2 x // inspection
L' D L2 R' D // cross
L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U2 R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.75	63	5.86	68	6.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.55	14	5.49	14	5.49		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	37.8%	35.0%
F2L	6.54	37	5.66	40	6.12		F2L/Total	60.8%	58.7%	58.8%
LL	4.21	26	6.18	28	6.65		LL/Total	39.2%	41.3%	41.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y2 x // inspection
L' D L2 R' D // cross
U' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U U R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' R' U2' R U U' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' R R' F' R // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (13.21)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

x y // inspection
L2 F' L' R' D L D2 // cross
y' U L U2 L' U' L U L' U y M2' U2 M2' // 1st pair / fix cross
y' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.21	66	5.00	80	6.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.51	19	4.21	24	5.32		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	44.2%	42.9%
F2L	9.98	43	4.31	56	5.61		F2L/Total	75.5%	65.2%	70.0%
LL	3.23	23	7.12	24	7.43		LL/Total	24.5%	34.8%	30.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

x y // inspection
(L r) U' r' R' D L D y' D // cross
U L U2 L' U' L U L' U y M2' U U M2' // 1st pair / fix cross
U' L' L y' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y' y' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.68	71.67	6.71	78.00	7.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.54	13.67	5.38	15.00	5.91		Cross+1/F2L	38.7%	30.8%	31.0%
F2L	6.56	44.33	6.75	48.33	7.36		F2L/Total	61.5%	61.9%	62.0%
LL	4.11	27.33	6.65	29.67	7.21		LL/Total	38.5%	38.1%	38.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.74	66.00	6.14	74.60	6.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.17	13.40	4.23	16.20	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	33.7%	34.8%
F2L	6.99	39.80	5.69	46.60	6.67		F2L/Total	65.1%	60.3%	62.5%
LL	3.75	26.20	6.98	28.00	7.46		LL/Total	34.9%	39.7%	37.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.47	49	7.51	59	8.11[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.32	7	6.18	12	6.91
F2L	5.28	23	7.78	32	8.35
LL	3.19	23	8.15	24	8.46
```









Spoiler: (15th) Andrew Ricci



*Andrew Ricci* (USA) - 10.90 av5 - 15th place (3rd solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.33



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y x2 // inspection
D' F' D2 R2' F R D // cross
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L U' F U F' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.33	61	5.91	66	6.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.50	15	4.29	16	4.57		Cross+1/F2L	47.6%	34.9%	34.8%
F2L	7.36	43	5.84	46	6.25		F2L/Total	71.2%	70.5%	69.7%
LL	2.97	18	6.06	20	6.73		LL/Total	28.8%	29.5%	30.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

y x2 // inspection
D' F' D2 R2' F R D // cross
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R R' R R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L U' F U F' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U M2' U' M2' U' U' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.67



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y x2 // inspection
B2 F R' r U2 x' // cross
y' F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U2' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair / OLS
U2 x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l (U) // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.67	57	5.89	67	6.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.45	13	3.77	16	4.64		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	27.7%	29.1%
F2L	7.92	47	5.93	55	6.94		F2L/Total	81.9%	82.5%	82.1%
LL	1.75	10	5.71	12	6.86		LL/Total	18.1%	17.5%	17.9%

Statistics do not include penalties
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

y x2 // inspection
B2 F R' r U2 x' // cross
U' y' U F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R R' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y y U R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair / OLS
U2 x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' l (U) // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (9.39)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

z2 // inspection
F' U' R' F y R' D' // cross
U' R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
y' U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.39	64	6.82	68	7.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.31	12	5.19	14	6.06		Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	29.3%	31.8%
F2L	5.45	41	7.52	44	8.07		F2L/Total	58.0%	64.1%	64.7%
LL	3.94	23	5.84	24	6.09		LL/Total	42.0%	35.9%	35.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

z2 // inspection
F' U' R' F y R' D' // cross
U' R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' R R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.60



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x2 // inspection
F D' R' r U' x' D2 // cross
y' U R U' R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U F U F' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
U2 R2' U' S' U2 S U' R' (R') // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.60	58	5.47	66	6.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.57	13	3.64	19	5.32		Cross+1/F2L	57.5%	36.1%	43.2%
F2L	6.21	36	5.80	44	7.09		F2L/Total	58.6%	62.1%	66.7%
LL	4.39	22	5.01	22	5.01		LL/Total	41.4%	37.9%	33.3%

Statistics do not include penalties
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

x2 // inspection
F D' R' r U' x' D2 // cross
y' U' U' U' R U' R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U F U F' // 3rd pair
U U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R R' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
U2 R2' U' S' U2 S U' R' (R') // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - (10.71)



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L U y L U' F R' F2 D' // cross
U2 L2' U2 L U L' U L2' // 1st pair
y L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2' R' F R F' // 4th pair
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.71	60	5.60	67	6.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.75	16	4.27	17	4.53		Cross+1/F2L	50.4%	43.2%	39.5%
F2L	7.44	37	4.97	43	5.78		F2L/Total	69.5%	61.7%	64.2%
LL	3.27	23	7.03	24	7.34		LL/Total	30.5%	38.3%	35.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x2 // inspection
L U y L U' F R' F2 D' // cross
U2 L2' U2 L U L' U L2' // 1st pair
U2 U' U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U U' R' U' U2 R U' y R' R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.20	58.67	5.75	66.33	6.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.51	13.67	3.90	17.00	4.85		Cross+1/F2L	49.0%	32.5%	35.2%
F2L	7.16	42.00	5.86	48.33	6.75		F2L/Total	70.2%	71.6%	72.9%
LL	3.04	16.67	5.49	18.00	5.93		LL/Total	29.8%	28.4%	27.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.14	60.00	5.92	66.80	6.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.32	13.80	4.16	16.40	4.95		Cross+1/F2L	48.2%	33.8%	35.3%
F2L	6.88	40.80	5.93	46.40	6.75		F2L/Total	67.8%	68.0%	69.5%
LL	3.26	19.20	5.88	20.40	6.25		LL/Total	32.2%	32.0%	30.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.39	57	6.82	66	7.24[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.31	12	5.19	14	6.06
F2L	5.45	36	7.52	43	8.07
LL	1.75	10	7.03	12	7.34
```

Statistics do not include penalties








Spoiler: (16th) Kevin Hays



*Kevin Hays* (USA) - 11.05 av5 - 16th place (11th solver)



Spoiler: 1st solve - (21.92 DNF)



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x' // inspection
L' x' R' F D L R D2 // cross
y' U2 R' U' R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U' R u' U R U' R2 // missed PLL
(y x) U R' x' U R D R' // cross
U2' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
L U L' U L U' r' F' L' U r B' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D3 (R l) U2 // missed PLL

// extra
x2 y' x' U2 R' U2' x' // XXcross
U' L' U' L R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U r U R' U' L' U l F' // OLL
U L' U' L y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	21.92	135	6.16	154	7.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.95	15	5.08	19	6.44		Cross+1/F2L	52.4%	40.5%	42.2%
F2L	5.63	37	6.57	45	7.99		F2L/Total	25.7%	27.4%	29.2%
LL	16.29	98	6.02	109	6.69		LL/Total	74.3%	72.6%	70.8%

statistics do not include "extra" section
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U B R D2 L D2 L' D2 F' D'

x' // inspection
L' x' R' F D L R D D // cross
U y' U R' U' R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U U' U' R u' R R' U R U' R u' R R' u R // missed PLL
(y x) U R' x' U R D R' // cross
U' U' R' U R U' R R' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R' R U' R' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' L U L' U L U' r' F' L' U r B' // OLL
U' U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 D (R l) U U // missed PLL

//extra
x2 y' x' U2 R' U' U' x' // XXcross
U' U' U L' U' L R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U' U r U R' U' L' U l F' // OLL
U L' U' L y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.36



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
r (U' D) L2 x' R2 // cross
y2' R U' R' U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U y' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' y F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.36	62	5.98	76	7.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.92	14	4.79	18	6.16		Cross+1/F2L	48.8%	41.2%	40.9%
F2L	5.98	34	5.69	44	7.36		F2L/Total	57.7%	54.8%	57.9%
LL	4.38	28	6.39	32	7.31		LL/Total	42.3%	45.2%	42.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 F U F' L'

x2 // inspection
r (U' D) L2 x' R2 // cross
y2' R U' R' U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' U' R' U y' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U U2 F R U U' U R' U' F' y F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - (9.65)



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' R' D' U' x' D' L // cross
y R U R' L' U L // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U' R U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.65	64	6.63	73	7.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.13	12	3.83	16	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	53.5%	37.5%	39.0%
F2L	5.85	32	5.47	41	7.01		F2L/Total	60.6%	50.0%	56.2%
LL	3.80	32	8.42	32	8.42		LL/Total	39.4%	50.0%	43.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2

x y2 // inspection
U' R' D' U' x' D' L // cross
y' y' y' R U R' L' U L // 1st pair
U y' U R' U' R U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
U y' R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.73



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y x2 // inspection
R' D y' L' R' F R2 // cross
R' U' R U R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' y U R U' R2' // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.73	66	6.15	78	7.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.86	17	5.94	20	6.99		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	37.8%	37.7%
F2L	7.30	45	6.16	53	7.26		F2L/Total	68.0%	68.2%	67.9%
LL	3.43	21	6.12	25	7.29		LL/Total	32.0%	31.8%	32.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F' U R2 U L R B2 U' B'

y x2 // inspection
R' D y' L' R' F R2 // cross
R' U' R U' U' U' R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair
U y' R U' R' y U R U' R2' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R' U' R U L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' R R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U' U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 12.07



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x' // inspection
L U F' x' R' F R' // cross
R U' R2' U2 R y' U2' R' U R y' U R' U2' R U R U2' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' (R U R' U')3 // 3rd pair
R' U2' R y R U2' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
L U L' U L U' r' F' L' U L U' x // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.07	88	7.29	103	8.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.20	26	6.19	33	7.86		Cross+1/F2L	56.1%	46.4%	47.8%
F2L	7.49	56	7.48	69	9.21		F2L/Total	62.1%	63.6%	67.0%
LL	4.58	32	6.99	34	7.42		LL/Total	37.9%	36.4%	33.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B D2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 B' U R' U2 L' D R' B L2 D' B

y x' // inspection
L U F' x' R' F R' // cross
R U' R2' U2 R U' y' U' R' U R y' U R' U' U' R U R U' U' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' U (R U R' U')3 // 3rd pair
R' U' U' R y R U' U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U U' U U' L U L' U L U' r' F' U U' L' U L U' x // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.05	72.00	6.51	85.67	7.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.33	19.00	5.71	23.67	7.11		Cross+1/F2L	48.1%	42.2%	42.8%
F2L	6.92	45.00	6.50	55.33	7.99		F2L/Total	62.6%	62.5%	64.6%
LL	4.13	27.00	6.54	30.33	7.34		LL/Total	37.4%	37.5%	35.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.95	83.00	6.41	96.80	7.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.21	16.80	5.23	21.20	6.60		Cross+1/F2L	49.8%	41.2%	42.1%
F2L	6.45	40.80	6.33	50.40	7.81		F2L/Total	49.8%	49.2%	52.1%
LL	6.50	42.20	6.50	46.40	7.14		LL/Total	50.2%	50.8%	47.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.65	62	7.29	73	8.53[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.86	12	6.19	16	7.86
F2L	5.63	32	7.48	41	9.21
LL	3.43	21	8.42	25	8.42
```









Spoiler: Statistical Rankings






Spoiler: Notes



There are 3 categories: Single / Average / Mean
• Single category has all 80 solves of the finals without +2 penalties
• Average removes the fastest and slowest solves - all +2 penalties are included
• Mean is all 5 solves without +2 penalties

For each category there are sub-categories: Total / Cross+1 / F2L / LL
• Total is the overall solve
• Cross+1 is the cross plus 1st CE pair
• F2L is the first 2 layers including cross
• LL is the last layer

Download statistics as an interactive excel document: http://db.tt/qJriAv6O





Spoiler: Rank by single solve






Spoiler: Best solve






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7.31	4th	Mats Valk
2	7.36	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.61	3rd	Mats Valk
4	7.62	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
5	7.76	5th	Mats Valk
6	7.88	1st	Sebastian Weyer
7	7.95	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
8	8.11	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
9	8.21	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
10	8.30	4th	Philipp Weyer

11	8.39	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
12	8.43	3rd	Drew Brads
13	8.47	2nd	Rowe Hessler
14	8.48	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
15	8.76	5th	Andy Smith
16	8.81	1st	Mats Valk
17	8.81	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
18	8.90	3rd	Kevin Costello III
19	8.91	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
20	9.12	5th	Feliks Zemdegs

21	9.15	4th	Andy Smith
22	9.24	2nd	Drew Brads
23	9.24	5th	Eric Limeback
24	9.30	5th	Sebastian Weyer
25	9.31	2nd	Philipp Weyer
26	9.38	2nd	Breandan Vallance
27	9.39	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
28	9.39	3rd	Andrew Ricci
29	9.40	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
30	9.43	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar

31	9.47	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
32	9.48	1st	Philipp Weyer
33	9.52	2nd	Mats Valk
34	9.57	3rd	Rowe Hessler
35	9.60	3rd	Andy Smith
36	9.60	2nd	Kevin Costello III
37	9.65	3rd	Kevin Hays
38	9.67	2nd	Andrew Ricci
39	9.69	2nd	Eric Limeback
40	9.72	4th	Sebastian Weyer

41	9.74	3rd	Breandan Vallance
42	9.76	3rd	Philipp Weyer
43	9.86	2nd	Justin Mallari
44	9.88	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
45	9.95	5th	SeungBeom Cho
46	9.96	4th	SeungBeom Cho
47	9.97	4th	Breandan Vallance
48	9.98	1st	Drew Brads
49	10.01	1st	Justin Mallari
50	10.27	5th	Philipp Weyer

51	10.30	3rd	Justin Mallari
52	10.33	4th	Drew Brads
53	10.33	3rd	Eric Limeback
54	10.33	1st	Andrew Ricci
55	10.36	2nd	Kevin Hays
56	10.38	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
57	10.42	4th	Justin Mallari
58	10.44	1st	Breandan Vallance
59	10.45	2nd	Andy Smith
60	10.56	5th	Kevin Costello III

61	10.60	4th	Andrew Ricci
62	10.64	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
63	10.71	5th	Andrew Ricci
64	10.73	4th	Kevin Hays
65	10.75	4th	Rowe Hessler
66	10.76	1st	Kevin Costello III
67	10.86	1st	Eric Limeback
68	10.86	4th	Eric Limeback
69	10.98	4th	Kevin Costello III
70	11.07	5th	Drew Brads

71	11.07	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
72	11.34	1st	SeungBeom Cho
73	11.71	1st	Rowe Hessler
74	11.77	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
75	12.07	5th	Kevin Hays
76	12.44	5th	Justin Mallari
77	13.21	5th	Rowe Hessler
78	13.55	1st	Andy Smith
79	12.58 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	21.92 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.10	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
2	8.62	4th	Mats Valk
3	8.50	1st	Sebastian Weyer
4	8.43	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
5	8.25	5th	Mats Valk
6	8.01	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
7	8.00	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
8	7.85	5th	Sebastian Weyer
9	7.70	1st	Philipp Weyer
10	7.62	3rd	Mats Valk

11	7.60	2nd	Kevin Costello III
12	7.58	2nd	Drew Brads
13	7.51	1st	Rowe Hessler
14	7.49	1st	Mats Valk
15	7.40	2nd	Justin Mallari
16	7.35	4th	Philipp Weyer
17	7.31	5th	Andy Smith
18	7.31	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
19	7.29	3rd	Breandan Vallance
20	7.29	5th	Kevin Hays

21	7.24	5th	SeungBeom Cho
22	7.16	1st	Kevin Costello III
23	7.03	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
24	7.03	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
25	6.96	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
26	6.91	4th	Justin Mallari
27	6.89	4th	Sebastian Weyer
28	6.82	3rd	Andrew Ricci
29	6.81	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
30	6.71	2nd	Eric Limeback

31	6.69	3rd	Rowe Hessler
32	6.64	3rd	Drew Brads
33	6.63	3rd	Kevin Hays
34	6.62	2nd	Mats Valk
35	6.60	5th	Eric Limeback
36	6.59	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
37	6.58	4th	Drew Brads
38	6.56	3rd	Philipp Weyer
39	6.55	2nd	Philipp Weyer
40	6.54	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar

41	6.53	1st	SeungBeom Cho
42	6.52	3rd	Kevin Costello III
43	6.50	5th	Drew Brads
44	6.47	4th	Kevin Costello III
45	6.46	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
46	6.43	5th	Justin Mallari
47	6.42	1st	Breandan Vallance
48	6.42	4th	Breandan Vallance
49	6.39	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
50	6.38	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann

51	6.20	3rd	Eric Limeback
52	6.18	2nd	Breandan Vallance
53	6.17	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
54	6.15	3rd	Andy Smith
55	6.15	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
56	6.15	4th	Kevin Hays
57	6.11	1st	Drew Brads
58	6.09	1st	Justin Mallari
59	6.08	1st	Eric Limeback
60	6.04	5th	Philipp Weyer

61	6.03	2nd	Andy Smith
62	5.98	2nd	Kevin Hays
63	5.91	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
64	5.91	1st	Andrew Ricci
65	5.89	2nd	Andrew Ricci
66	5.87	5th	Kevin Costello III
67	5.86	4th	Rowe Hessler
68	5.79	4th	Andy Smith
69	5.79	2nd	Rowe Hessler
70	5.72	4th	SeungBeom Cho

71	5.63	3rd	Justin Mallari
72	5.60	5th	Andrew Ricci
73	5.55	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
74	5.53	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
75	5.47	4th	Andrew Ricci
76	5.43	4th	Eric Limeback
77	5.17	1st	Andy Smith
78	5.00	5th	Rowe Hessler
79	6.16 d	1st	Kevin Hays
80	5.01 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.38	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
2	9.31	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
3	9.26	1st	Sebastian Weyer
4	9.02	5th	Mats Valk
5	8.92	2nd	Justin Mallari
6	8.79	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
7	8.76	4th	Mats Valk
8	8.54	3rd	Mats Valk
9	8.53	5th	Kevin Hays
10	8.44	5th	Feliks Zemdegs

11	8.33	1st	Philipp Weyer
12	8.31	4th	Philipp Weyer
13	8.28	5th	Sebastian Weyer
14	8.13	2nd	Kevin Costello III
15	8.12	2nd	Drew Brads
16	8.11	1st	Rowe Hessler
17	8.06	1st	Mats Valk
18	8.04	5th	SeungBeom Cho
19	7.99	5th	Andy Smith
20	7.95	2nd	Philipp Weyer

21	7.91	3rd	Breandan Vallance
22	7.90	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
23	7.87	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
24	7.87	4th	Justin Mallari
25	7.81	1st	Kevin Costello III
26	7.77	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
27	7.77	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
28	7.58	3rd	Philipp Weyer
29	7.56	3rd	Kevin Hays
30	7.51	4th	Sebastian Weyer

31	7.43	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
32	7.42	3rd	Rowe Hessler
33	7.41	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
34	7.41	1st	SeungBeom Cho
35	7.38	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
36	7.36	4th	Drew Brads
37	7.34	2nd	Kevin Hays
38	7.27	4th	Kevin Hays
39	7.25	2nd	Mats Valk
40	7.24	3rd	Andrew Ricci

41	7.23	5th	Justin Mallari
42	7.23	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
43	7.23	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
44	7.22	4th	Breandan Vallance
45	7.22	2nd	Eric Limeback
46	7.19	3rd	Kevin Costello III
47	7.10	4th	Kevin Costello III
48	7.10	5th	Kevin Costello III
49	7.09	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
50	7.05	5th	Drew Brads

51	7.00	3rd	Drew Brads
52	6.99	4th	Andy Smith
53	6.99	1st	Breandan Vallance
54	6.97	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
55	6.97	2nd	Rowe Hessler
56	6.93	4th	SeungBeom Cho
57	6.93	5th	Eric Limeback
58	6.93	2nd	Andrew Ricci
59	6.91	5th	Philipp Weyer
60	6.89	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar

61	6.82	2nd	Breandan Vallance
62	6.79	2nd	Andy Smith
63	6.79	1st	Justin Mallari
64	6.78	3rd	Eric Limeback
65	6.70	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
66	6.60	3rd	Justin Mallari
67	6.55	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
68	6.54	1st	Eric Limeback
69	6.51	1st	Drew Brads
70	6.39	2nd	SeungBeom Cho

71	6.39	1st	Andrew Ricci
72	6.35	3rd	Andy Smith
73	6.33	4th	Rowe Hessler
74	6.26	5th	Andrew Ricci
75	6.23	4th	Andrew Ricci
76	6.06	5th	Rowe Hessler
77	5.99	4th	Eric Limeback
78	5.83	1st	Andy Smith
79	7.03 d	1st	Kevin Hays
80	5.64 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	49	2nd	Rowe Hessler
2	52	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
3	53	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
4	53	4th	Andy Smith
5	56	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	56	3rd	Drew Brads
7	57	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
8	57	4th	SeungBeom Cho
9	57	2nd	Andrew Ricci
10	58	3rd	Mats Valk

11	58	2nd	Breandan Vallance
12	58	3rd	Justin Mallari
13	58	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	58	3rd	Kevin Costello III
15	58	4th	Andrew Ricci
16	59	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
17	59	3rd	Andy Smith
18	59	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
19	59	4th	Eric Limeback
20	60	2nd	Sebastian Weyer

21	60	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
22	60	5th	Andrew Ricci
23	61	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
24	61	2nd	Philipp Weyer
25	61	4th	Philipp Weyer
26	61	1st	Drew Brads
27	61	1st	Justin Mallari
28	61	5th	Eric Limeback
29	61	1st	Andrew Ricci
30	62	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann

31	62	5th	Philipp Weyer
32	62	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
33	62	5th	Kevin Costello III
34	62	2nd	Kevin Hays
35	63	2nd	Mats Valk
36	63	4th	Mats Valk
37	63	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
38	63	2nd	Andy Smith
39	63	4th	Rowe Hessler
40	64	5th	Mats Valk

41	64	3rd	Philipp Weyer
42	64	5th	Andy Smith
43	64	4th	Breandan Vallance
44	64	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
45	64	3rd	Eric Limeback
46	64	3rd	Rowe Hessler
47	64	3rd	Andrew Ricci
48	64	3rd	Kevin Hays
49	65	2nd	Eric Limeback
50	66	1st	Mats Valk

51	66	1st	Eric Limeback
52	66	5th	Rowe Hessler
53	66	4th	Kevin Hays
54	67	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
55	67	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
56	67	1st	Sebastian Weyer
57	67	4th	Sebastian Weyer
58	67	1st	Breandan Vallance
59	68	4th	Drew Brads
60	70	1st	Andy Smith

61	70	2nd	Drew Brads
62	71	3rd	Breandan Vallance
63	71	4th	Kevin Costello III
64	72	5th	Drew Brads
65	72	5th	SeungBeom Cho
66	72	4th	Justin Mallari
67	73	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
68	73	5th	Sebastian Weyer
69	73	1st	Philipp Weyer
70	73	2nd	Justin Mallari

71	73	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
72	73	2nd	Kevin Costello III
73	74	1st	SeungBeom Cho
74	77	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
75	77	1st	Kevin Costello III
76	80	5th	Justin Mallari
77	88	1st	Rowe Hessler
78	88	5th	Kevin Hays
79	63 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	135 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewst moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	59	3rd	Drew Brads
2	59	2nd	Rowe Hessler
3	61	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
4	61	3rd	Andy Smith
5	62	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	63	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	63	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
8	64	4th	Mats Valk
9	64	4th	Andy Smith
10	64	2nd	Breandan Vallance

11	64	5th	Eric Limeback
12	64	3rd	Kevin Costello III
13	65	3rd	Mats Valk
14	65	1st	Drew Brads
15	65	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
16	65	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
17	65	4th	Eric Limeback
18	66	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
19	66	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
20	66	1st	Andrew Ricci

21	66	4th	Andrew Ricci
22	67	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
23	67	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
24	67	2nd	Andrew Ricci
25	67	5th	Andrew Ricci
26	68	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
27	68	1st	Justin Mallari
28	68	3rd	Justin Mallari
29	68	4th	Rowe Hessler
30	68	3rd	Andrew Ricci

31	69	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
32	69	2nd	Mats Valk
33	69	4th	Philipp Weyer
34	69	4th	SeungBeom Cho
35	70	5th	Mats Valk
36	70	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
37	70	5th	Andy Smith
38	70	2nd	Eric Limeback
39	70	3rd	Eric Limeback
40	71	1st	Mats Valk

41	71	5th	Philipp Weyer
42	71	2nd	Andy Smith
43	71	1st	Eric Limeback
44	71	3rd	Rowe Hessler
45	72	4th	Breandan Vallance
46	73	1st	Sebastian Weyer
47	73	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
48	73	4th	Sebastian Weyer
49	73	1st	Breandan Vallance
50	73	3rd	Kevin Hays

51	74	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
52	74	2nd	Philipp Weyer
53	74	3rd	Philipp Weyer
54	75	2nd	Drew Brads
55	75	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
56	75	5th	Kevin Costello III
57	76	4th	Drew Brads
58	76	2nd	Kevin Hays
59	77	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
60	77	5th	Sebastian Weyer

61	77	3rd	Breandan Vallance
62	78	5th	Drew Brads
63	78	2nd	Kevin Costello III
64	78	4th	Kevin Costello III
65	78	4th	Kevin Hays
66	79	1st	Philipp Weyer
67	79	1st	Andy Smith
68	80	5th	SeungBeom Cho
69	80	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
70	80	5th	Rowe Hessler

71	82	4th	Justin Mallari
72	82	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
73	84	1st	SeungBeom Cho
74	84	1st	Kevin Costello III
75	88	2nd	Justin Mallari
76	90	5th	Justin Mallari
77	95	1st	Rowe Hessler
78	103	5th	Kevin Hays
79	71 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	154 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best cross+1






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.59	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
2	1.75	3rd	Breandan Vallance
3	1.78	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
4	1.78	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
5	1.84	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
6	1.98	2nd	Drew Brads
7	2.00	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
8	2.00	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
9	2.04	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
10	2.05	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann

11	2.08	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
12	2.09	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
13	2.10	1st	Drew Brads
14	2.14	3rd	Kevin Costello III
15	2.17	3rd	Drew Brads
16	2.20	4th	Mats Valk
17	2.21	2nd	Andy Smith
18	2.22	3rd	Philipp Weyer
19	2.24	5th	Andy Smith
20	2.27	1st	Feliks Zemdegs

21	2.29	3rd	Justin Mallari
22	2.29	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
23	2.30	3rd	Andy Smith
24	2.30	1st	Justin Mallari
25	2.31	3rd	Andrew Ricci
26	2.32	3rd	Rowe Hessler
27	2.41	1st	Mats Valk
28	2.41	2nd	Eric Limeback
29	2.48	5th	Sebastian Weyer
30	2.49	5th	Mats Valk

31	2.49	1st	Sebastian Weyer
32	2.49	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
33	2.49	4th	Kevin Costello III
34	2.50	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
35	2.51	3rd	Mats Valk
36	2.51	1st	Philipp Weyer
37	2.55	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
38	2.55	4th	Breandan Vallance
39	2.55	4th	Rowe Hessler
40	2.59	4th	Andy Smith

41	2.63	4th	Sebastian Weyer
42	2.66	5th	SeungBeom Cho
43	2.67	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
44	2.67	2nd	Kevin Costello III
45	2.74	5th	Kevin Costello III
46	2.75	1st	Rowe Hessler
47	2.76	1st	Kevin Costello III
48	2.77	1st	Breandan Vallance
49	2.77	4th	Justin Mallari
50	2.82	2nd	Philipp Weyer

51	2.84	5th	Eric Limeback
52	2.86	4th	Kevin Hays
53	2.87	2nd	Breandan Vallance
54	2.90	4th	SeungBeom Cho
55	2.92	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
56	2.92	2nd	Kevin Hays
57	2.94	1st	SeungBeom Cho
58	2.94	2nd	Justin Mallari
59	2.95	1st	Kevin Hays
60	3.02	4th	Philipp Weyer

61	3.04	5th	Justin Mallari
62	3.05	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
63	3.10	4th	Drew Brads
64	3.13	3rd	Eric Limeback
65	3.13	3rd	Kevin Hays
66	3.20	1st	Eric Limeback
67	3.24	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
68	3.32	4th	Eric Limeback
69	3.37	5th	Drew Brads
70	3.44	2nd	Mats Valk

71	3.45	2nd	Andrew Ricci
72	3.50	1st	Andrew Ricci
73	3.57	4th	Andrew Ricci
74	3.72	2nd	Rowe Hessler
75	3.75	5th	Andrew Ricci
76	3.82	5th	Philipp Weyer
77	4.20	5th	Kevin Hays
78	4.51	5th	Rowe Hessler
79	5.16	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	5.77	1st	Andy Smith
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.47	5th	Sebastian Weyer
2	7.49	2nd	Kevin Costello III
3	7.30	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
4	7.17	1st	Philipp Weyer
5	6.82	4th	Mats Valk
6	6.74	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
7	6.61	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
8	6.52	1st	Justin Mallari
9	6.46	4th	Sebastian Weyer
10	6.45	4th	Drew Brads

11	6.37	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
12	6.23	5th	Drew Brads
13	6.21	4th	SeungBeom Cho
14	6.19	5th	Kevin Hays
15	6.18	1st	Rowe Hessler
16	6.00	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
17	5.94	4th	Kevin Hays
18	5.86	3rd	Philipp Weyer
19	5.80	1st	Kevin Costello III
20	5.68	3rd	Justin Mallari

21	5.66	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
22	5.64	5th	SeungBeom Cho
23	5.62	4th	Kevin Costello III
24	5.59	5th	Justin Mallari
25	5.56	2nd	Drew Brads
26	5.53	3rd	Drew Brads
27	5.49	4th	Rowe Hessler
28	5.48	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
29	5.37	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
30	5.30	4th	Philipp Weyer

31	5.29	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
32	5.28	5th	Eric Limeback
33	5.26	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
34	5.24	1st	Drew Brads
35	5.23	2nd	Mats Valk
36	5.22	1st	Sebastian Weyer
37	5.22	3rd	Andy Smith
38	5.20	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
39	5.19	3rd	Andrew Ricci
40	5.18	3rd	Mats Valk

41	5.14	3rd	Breandan Vallance
42	5.10	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
43	5.10	4th	Breandan Vallance
44	5.08	1st	Kevin Hays
45	5.05	4th	Justin Mallari
46	5.02	4th	Andy Smith
47	5.00	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
48	5.00	1st	Eric Limeback
49	4.98	2nd	Andy Smith
50	4.98	2nd	Eric Limeback

51	4.91	5th	Andy Smith
52	4.89	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
53	4.82	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
54	4.79	2nd	Kevin Hays
55	4.71	5th	Philipp Weyer
56	4.67	3rd	Kevin Costello III
57	4.59	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
58	4.56	1st	Mats Valk
59	4.49	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
60	4.42	1st	SeungBeom Cho

61	4.38	5th	Kevin Costello III
62	4.33	1st	Breandan Vallance
63	4.31	3rd	Rowe Hessler
64	4.29	1st	Andrew Ricci
65	4.27	5th	Andrew Ricci
66	4.22	4th	Eric Limeback
67	4.21	5th	Rowe Hessler
68	4.18	2nd	Breandan Vallance
69	4.15	3rd	Eric Limeback
70	4.08	2nd	Justin Mallari

71	4.01	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
72	3.99	1st	Andy Smith
73	3.93	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
74	3.90	2nd	Philipp Weyer
75	3.83	3rd	Kevin Hays
76	3.77	2nd	Andrew Ricci
77	3.64	4th	Andrew Ricci
78	3.21	5th	Mats Valk
79	3.10	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	1.88	2nd	Rowe Hessler
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.47	5th	Sebastian Weyer
2	7.87	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.87	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
4	7.87	2nd	Kevin Costello III
5	7.86	5th	Kevin Hays
6	7.57	1st	Philipp Weyer
7	7.42	4th	Drew Brads
8	7.39	1st	Justin Mallari
9	7.27	4th	Mats Valk
10	7.18	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar

11	7.12	5th	Drew Brads
12	7.07	2nd	Drew Brads
13	7.05	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
14	6.99	3rd	Justin Mallari
15	6.99	4th	Kevin Hays
16	6.95	4th	Andy Smith
17	6.91	1st	Rowe Hessler
18	6.86	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
19	6.86	4th	Justin Mallari
20	6.84	4th	Sebastian Weyer

21	6.83	1st	Sebastian Weyer
22	6.80	2nd	Justin Mallari
23	6.79	2nd	Andy Smith
24	6.76	3rd	Philipp Weyer
25	6.73	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
26	6.55	4th	SeungBeom Cho
27	6.50	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
28	6.44	1st	Kevin Hays
29	6.43	4th	Kevin Costello III
30	6.40	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar

31	6.29	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
32	6.27	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
33	6.25	5th	Justin Mallari
34	6.20	5th	Kevin Costello III
35	6.19	1st	Drew Brads
36	6.16	2nd	Kevin Hays
37	6.06	3rd	Andrew Ricci
38	6.02	5th	SeungBeom Cho
39	5.99	3rd	Drew Brads
40	5.98	3rd	Mats Valk

41	5.98	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
42	5.96	4th	Philipp Weyer
43	5.88	4th	Breandan Vallance
44	5.81	2nd	Mats Valk
45	5.80	5th	Andy Smith
46	5.80	1st	Kevin Costello III
47	5.71	3rd	Breandan Vallance
48	5.67	2nd	Philipp Weyer
49	5.65	3rd	Andy Smith
50	5.63	1st	Eric Limeback

51	5.63	5th	Eric Limeback
52	5.62	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
53	5.56	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
54	5.50	5th	Philipp Weyer
55	5.50	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
56	5.49	4th	Rowe Hessler
57	5.48	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
58	5.44	1st	SeungBeom Cho
59	5.39	1st	Mats Valk
60	5.37	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann

61	5.32	5th	Rowe Hessler
62	5.32	4th	Andrew Ricci
63	5.22	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
64	5.17	3rd	Rowe Hessler
65	5.12	4th	Eric Limeback
66	5.11	3rd	Eric Limeback
67	5.11	3rd	Kevin Hays
68	5.05	1st	Breandan Vallance
69	5.03	1st	Andy Smith
70	4.98	2nd	Eric Limeback

71	4.88	2nd	Breandan Vallance
72	4.67	3rd	Kevin Costello III
73	4.64	2nd	Andrew Ricci
74	4.59	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
75	4.57	1st	Andrew Ricci
76	4.53	5th	Andrew Ricci
77	4.42	5th	Mats Valk
78	3.93	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
79	3.68	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	3.23	2nd	Rowe Hessler
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	7	2nd	Rowe Hessler
2	8	5th	Mats Valk
3	9	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
4	9	3rd	Breandan Vallance
5	9	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
6	9	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
7	10	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
8	10	3rd	Kevin Costello III
9	10	3rd	Rowe Hessler
10	11	1st	Mats Valk

11	11	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
12	11	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
13	11	2nd	Philipp Weyer
14	11	2nd	Andy Smith
15	11	5th	Andy Smith
16	11	1st	Drew Brads
17	11	2nd	Drew Brads
18	11	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
19	12	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
20	12	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann

21	12	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
22	12	3rd	Andy Smith
23	12	3rd	Drew Brads
24	12	1st	Breandan Vallance
25	12	2nd	Breandan Vallance
26	12	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
27	12	2nd	Justin Mallari
28	12	2nd	Eric Limeback
29	12	5th	Kevin Costello III
30	12	3rd	Andrew Ricci

31	12	3rd	Kevin Hays
32	13	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
33	13	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
34	13	3rd	Mats Valk
35	13	1st	Sebastian Weyer
36	13	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
37	13	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
38	13	3rd	Philipp Weyer
39	13	4th	Andy Smith
40	13	4th	Breandan Vallance

41	13	1st	SeungBeom Cho
42	13	3rd	Justin Mallari
43	13	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
44	13	3rd	Eric Limeback
45	13	2nd	Andrew Ricci
46	13	4th	Andrew Ricci
47	14	4th	Justin Mallari
48	14	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
49	14	4th	Eric Limeback
50	14	4th	Kevin Costello III

51	14	4th	Rowe Hessler
52	14	2nd	Kevin Hays
53	15	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
54	15	4th	Mats Valk
55	15	5th	SeungBeom Cho
56	15	1st	Justin Mallari
57	15	5th	Eric Limeback
58	15	1st	Andrew Ricci
59	15	1st	Kevin Hays
60	16	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann

61	16	4th	Philipp Weyer
62	16	5th	Breandan Vallance
63	16	1st	Eric Limeback
64	16	1st	Kevin Costello III
65	16	5th	Andrew Ricci
66	17	4th	Sebastian Weyer
67	17	5th	Justin Mallari
68	17	1st	Rowe Hessler
69	17	4th	Kevin Hays
70	18	2nd	Mats Valk

71	18	1st	Philipp Weyer
72	18	5th	Philipp Weyer
73	18	4th	SeungBeom Cho
74	19	5th	Rowe Hessler
75	20	4th	Drew Brads
76	20	2nd	Kevin Costello III
77	21	5th	Sebastian Weyer
78	21	5th	Drew Brads
79	23	1st	Andy Smith
80	26	5th	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
2	10	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
3	10	3rd	Breandan Vallance
4	10	3rd	Kevin Costello III
5	11	5th	Mats Valk
6	11	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	11	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
8	11	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
9	12	2nd	Eric Limeback
10	12	2nd	Rowe Hessler

11	12	3rd	Rowe Hessler
12	13	1st	Mats Valk
13	13	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
14	13	3rd	Andy Smith
15	13	5th	Andy Smith
16	13	1st	Drew Brads
17	13	3rd	Drew Brads
18	13	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
19	14	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
20	14	4th	Feliks Zemdegs

21	14	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
22	14	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
23	14	2nd	Drew Brads
24	14	1st	Breandan Vallance
25	14	2nd	Breandan Vallance
26	14	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
27	14	4th	Rowe Hessler
28	14	3rd	Andrew Ricci
29	15	3rd	Mats Valk
30	15	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann

31	15	3rd	Philipp Weyer
32	15	2nd	Andy Smith
33	15	4th	Breandan Vallance
34	15	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
35	16	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
36	16	4th	Mats Valk
37	16	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
38	16	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
39	16	2nd	Philipp Weyer
40	16	1st	SeungBeom Cho

41	16	5th	SeungBeom Cho
42	16	3rd	Justin Mallari
43	16	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
44	16	3rd	Eric Limeback
45	16	5th	Eric Limeback
46	16	1st	Kevin Costello III
47	16	4th	Kevin Costello III
48	16	1st	Andrew Ricci
49	16	2nd	Andrew Ricci
50	16	3rd	Kevin Hays

51	17	1st	Sebastian Weyer
52	17	1st	Justin Mallari
53	17	4th	Eric Limeback
54	17	5th	Kevin Costello III
55	17	5th	Andrew Ricci
56	18	4th	Sebastian Weyer
57	18	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
58	18	4th	Philipp Weyer
59	18	4th	Andy Smith
60	18	1st	Eric Limeback

61	18	2nd	Kevin Hays
62	19	1st	Philipp Weyer
63	19	5th	Breandan Vallance
64	19	4th	SeungBeom Cho
65	19	4th	Justin Mallari
66	19	5th	Justin Mallari
67	19	1st	Rowe Hessler
68	19	4th	Andrew Ricci
69	19	1st	Kevin Hays
70	20	2nd	Mats Valk

71	20	2nd	Justin Mallari
72	20	4th	Kevin Hays
73	21	5th	Sebastian Weyer
74	21	5th	Philipp Weyer
75	21	2nd	Kevin Costello III
76	23	4th	Drew Brads
77	24	5th	Drew Brads
78	24	5th	Rowe Hessler
79	29	1st	Andy Smith
80	33	5th	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	4.70	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
2	4.78	3rd	Mats Valk
3	4.79	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
4	4.82	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	4.90	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
6	4.90	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
7	4.94	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
8	4.96	4th	Kevin Costello III
9	4.97	1st	Justin Mallari
10	5.00	5th	Sebastian Weyer

11	5.11	4th	Mats Valk
12	5.11	3rd	Drew Brads
13	5.12	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
14	5.13	5th	Andy Smith
15	5.19	5th	Mats Valk
16	5.23	3rd	Kevin Costello III
17	5.26	1st	Sebastian Weyer
18	5.28	2nd	Rowe Hessler
19	5.35	3rd	Breandan Vallance
20	5.39	1st	Philipp Weyer

21	5.40	2nd	Drew Brads
22	5.44	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
23	5.44	1st	Breandan Vallance
24	5.45	3rd	Andrew Ricci
25	5.48	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
26	5.59	5th	Kevin Costello III
27	5.60	2nd	Breandan Vallance
28	5.63	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
29	5.63	1st	Kevin Hays
30	5.64	4th	Justin Mallari

31	5.65	3rd	Justin Mallari
32	5.67	5th	Eric Limeback
33	5.72	2nd	Justin Mallari
34	5.76	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
35	5.76	3rd	Andy Smith
36	5.78	4th	Sebastian Weyer
37	5.82	4th	Philipp Weyer
38	5.85	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
39	5.85	3rd	Kevin Hays
40	5.89	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann

41	5.94	3rd	Philipp Weyer
42	5.95	3rd	Eric Limeback
43	5.97	4th	Andy Smith
44	5.98	2nd	Kevin Hays
45	5.99	2nd	Kevin Costello III
46	6.04	2nd	Mats Valk
47	6.08	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
48	6.08	3rd	Rowe Hessler
49	6.09	1st	Drew Brads
50	6.13	2nd	Philipp Weyer

51	6.21	4th	Andrew Ricci
52	6.25	2nd	Andy Smith
53	6.27	2nd	Eric Limeback
54	6.30	4th	Drew Brads
55	6.30	5th	SeungBeom Cho
56	6.33	5th	Drew Brads
57	6.35	4th	Breandan Vallance
58	6.51	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
59	6.54	4th	Rowe Hessler
60	6.57	4th	SeungBeom Cho

61	6.65	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
62	6.75	1st	Kevin Costello III
63	6.96	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
64	7.03	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
65	7.05	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
66	7.07	1st	Rowe Hessler
67	7.11	1st	Mats Valk
68	7.21	4th	Eric Limeback
69	7.25	1st	SeungBeom Cho
70	7.27	1st	Eric Limeback

71	7.30	4th	Kevin Hays
72	7.36	1st	Andrew Ricci
73	7.44	5th	Andrew Ricci
74	7.49	5th	Kevin Hays
75	7.64	5th	Philipp Weyer
76	7.92	2nd	Andrew Ricci
77	8.16	5th	Justin Mallari
78	9.06	1st	Andy Smith
79	9.18	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	9.98	5th	Rowe Hessler
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	8.59	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
2	8.22	4th	Mats Valk
3	8.20	5th	Sebastian Weyer
4	8.01	2nd	Kevin Costello III
5	7.98	1st	Philipp Weyer
6	7.78	1st	Rowe Hessler
7	7.60	1st	Sebastian Weyer
8	7.52	3rd	Andrew Ricci
9	7.49	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
10	7.48	5th	Kevin Hays

11	7.41	2nd	Drew Brads
12	7.35	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
13	7.28	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	7.14	5th	SeungBeom Cho
15	7.11	3rd	Mats Valk
16	7.10	3rd	Breandan Vallance
17	7.09	4th	Sebastian Weyer
18	7.03	1st	Mats Valk
19	6.99	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
20	6.99	2nd	Justin Mallari

21	6.96	2nd	Breandan Vallance
22	6.94	5th	Mats Valk
23	6.91	4th	Justin Mallari
24	6.88	5th	Eric Limeback
25	6.88	3rd	Kevin Costello III
26	6.87	4th	Philipp Weyer
27	6.85	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
28	6.81	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
29	6.80	1st	Breandan Vallance
30	6.79	5th	Drew Brads

31	6.74	3rd	Rowe Hessler
32	6.73	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
33	6.68	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
34	6.65	3rd	Drew Brads
35	6.62	5th	Kevin Costello III
36	6.57	1st	Kevin Hays
37	6.55	3rd	Justin Mallari
38	6.47	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
39	6.45	4th	Kevin Costello III
40	6.44	1st	Justin Mallari

41	6.43	5th	Andy Smith
42	6.42	3rd	Andy Smith
43	6.37	4th	Andy Smith
44	6.37	5th	Justin Mallari
45	6.35	4th	Drew Brads
46	6.32	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
47	6.24	2nd	Andy Smith
48	6.23	3rd	Philipp Weyer
49	6.22	3rd	Eric Limeback
50	6.22	1st	Kevin Costello III

51	6.20	2nd	Philipp Weyer
52	6.16	4th	Kevin Hays
53	6.14	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
54	6.09	4th	SeungBeom Cho
55	6.02	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
56	5.96	2nd	Mats Valk
57	5.94	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
58	5.93	1st	SeungBeom Cho
59	5.93	2nd	Andrew Ricci
60	5.92	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar

61	5.91	1st	Eric Limeback
62	5.90	2nd	Eric Limeback
63	5.84	1st	Andrew Ricci
64	5.80	4th	Andrew Ricci
65	5.75	1st	Drew Brads
66	5.69	2nd	Kevin Hays
67	5.67	4th	Breandan Vallance
68	5.66	4th	Rowe Hessler
69	5.56	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
70	5.55	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar

71	5.47	3rd	Kevin Hays
72	5.39	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
73	5.13	4th	Eric Limeback
74	5.10	5th	Philipp Weyer
75	4.97	5th	Andrew Ricci
76	4.74	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
77	4.64	1st	Andy Smith
78	4.47	5th	Breandan Vallance
79	4.36	2nd	Rowe Hessler
80	4.31	5th	Rowe Hessler
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	9.21	5th	Kevin Hays
2	9.09	2nd	Justin Mallari
3	8.98	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
4	8.80	5th	Sebastian Weyer
5	8.78	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
6	8.75	1st	Sebastian Weyer
7	8.68	2nd	Kevin Costello III
8	8.50	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
9	8.41	4th	Mats Valk
10	8.37	3rd	Mats Valk

11	8.35	1st	Philipp Weyer
12	8.35	1st	Rowe Hessler
13	8.25	4th	Philipp Weyer
14	8.16	4th	Justin Mallari
15	8.10	5th	SeungBeom Cho
16	8.09	5th	Mats Valk
17	8.07	3rd	Andrew Ricci
18	8.04	3rd	Breandan Vallance
19	7.99	1st	Kevin Hays
20	7.96	2nd	Drew Brads

21	7.87	5th	Kevin Costello III
22	7.86	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
23	7.86	2nd	Breandan Vallance
24	7.83	2nd	Philipp Weyer
25	7.79	4th	Sebastian Weyer
26	7.79	3rd	Justin Mallari
27	7.76	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
28	7.74	1st	Mats Valk
29	7.74	5th	Drew Brads
30	7.72	5th	Feliks Zemdegs

31	7.72	1st	Breandan Vallance
32	7.68	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
33	7.67	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
34	7.66	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
35	7.66	4th	Kevin Costello III
36	7.65	3rd	Kevin Costello III
37	7.64	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
38	7.57	3rd	Rowe Hessler
39	7.54	4th	Andy Smith
40	7.52	3rd	SeungBeom Cho

41	7.46	4th	Drew Brads
42	7.44	1st	Justin Mallari
43	7.41	5th	Andy Smith
44	7.41	5th	Eric Limeback
45	7.36	2nd	Kevin Hays
46	7.35	5th	Justin Mallari
47	7.31	4th	SeungBeom Cho
48	7.30	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
49	7.26	4th	Kevin Hays
50	7.24	3rd	Philipp Weyer

51	7.24	3rd	Drew Brads
52	7.20	2nd	Andy Smith
53	7.11	1st	Kevin Costello III
54	7.09	4th	Andrew Ricci
55	7.03	1st	SeungBeom Cho
56	7.01	3rd	Kevin Hays
57	6.95	2nd	Mats Valk
58	6.94	2nd	Andrew Ricci
59	6.93	4th	Breandan Vallance
60	6.91	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar

61	6.89	3rd	Eric Limeback
62	6.79	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
63	6.77	3rd	Andy Smith
64	6.61	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
65	6.52	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
66	6.40	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
67	6.33	1st	Eric Limeback
68	6.25	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
69	6.25	1st	Andrew Ricci
70	6.24	1st	Drew Brads

71	6.22	2nd	Eric Limeback
72	6.18	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
73	6.12	4th	Rowe Hessler
74	6.06	2nd	Rowe Hessler
75	6.02	5th	Philipp Weyer
76	5.83	4th	Eric Limeback
77	5.78	5th	Andrew Ricci
78	5.61	5th	Rowe Hessler
79	5.52	1st	Andy Smith
80	5.23	5th	Breandan Vallance
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	23	2nd	Rowe Hessler
2	32	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
3	32	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
4	32	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
5	32	1st	Justin Mallari
6	32	4th	Kevin Costello III
7	32	3rd	Kevin Hays
8	33	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
9	33	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
10	33	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann

11	33	5th	Andy Smith
12	33	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
13	34	3rd	Mats Valk
14	34	3rd	Drew Brads
15	34	2nd	Kevin Hays
16	35	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
17	35	1st	Drew Brads
18	36	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
19	36	2nd	Mats Valk
20	36	5th	Mats Valk

21	36	4th	Breandan Vallance
22	36	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
23	36	3rd	Kevin Costello III
24	36	4th	Andrew Ricci
25	37	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
26	37	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
27	37	3rd	Philipp Weyer
28	37	3rd	Andy Smith
29	37	1st	Breandan Vallance
30	37	3rd	Justin Mallari

31	37	2nd	Eric Limeback
32	37	3rd	Eric Limeback
33	37	4th	Eric Limeback
34	37	5th	Kevin Costello III
35	37	4th	Rowe Hessler
36	37	5th	Andrew Ricci
37	37	1st	Kevin Hays
38	38	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
39	38	2nd	Philipp Weyer
40	38	4th	Andy Smith

41	38	3rd	Breandan Vallance
42	38	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
43	39	5th	Philipp Weyer
44	39	2nd	Andy Smith
45	39	2nd	Breandan Vallance
46	39	4th	Justin Mallari
47	39	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
48	39	5th	Eric Limeback
49	40	1st	Sebastian Weyer
50	40	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann

51	40	4th	Philipp Weyer
52	40	2nd	Drew Brads
53	40	4th	Drew Brads
54	40	4th	SeungBeom Cho
55	40	2nd	Justin Mallari
56	41	4th	Sebastian Weyer
57	41	5th	Sebastian Weyer
58	41	5th	Breandan Vallance
59	41	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
60	41	3rd	Rowe Hessler

61	41	3rd	Andrew Ricci
62	42	4th	Mats Valk
63	42	1st	Andy Smith
64	42	1st	Kevin Costello III
65	43	1st	Philipp Weyer
66	43	5th	Drew Brads
67	43	1st	SeungBeom Cho
68	43	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
69	43	1st	Eric Limeback
70	43	5th	Rowe Hessler

71	43	1st	Andrew Ricci
72	44	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
73	45	5th	SeungBeom Cho
74	45	4th	Kevin Hays
75	47	2nd	Andrew Ricci
76	48	2nd	Kevin Costello III
77	50	1st	Mats Valk
78	52	5th	Justin Mallari
79	55	1st	Rowe Hessler
80	56	5th	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	32	2nd	Rowe Hessler
2	36	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
3	36	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
4	36	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
5	37	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	37	3rd	Drew Brads
7	37	1st	Justin Mallari
8	38	5th	Andy Smith
9	38	1st	Drew Brads
10	38	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar

11	38	4th	Kevin Costello III
12	39	3rd	Andy Smith
13	39	2nd	Eric Limeback
14	40	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
15	40	3rd	Mats Valk
16	40	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
17	40	3rd	Kevin Costello III
18	40	4th	Rowe Hessler
19	41	3rd	Eric Limeback
20	41	3rd	Kevin Hays

21	42	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
22	42	2nd	Mats Valk
23	42	5th	Mats Valk
24	42	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
25	42	1st	Breandan Vallance
26	42	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
27	42	4th	Eric Limeback
28	42	5th	Eric Limeback
29	43	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
30	43	4th	Mats Valk

31	43	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
32	43	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
33	43	3rd	Philipp Weyer
34	43	2nd	Drew Brads
35	43	3rd	Breandan Vallance
36	43	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
37	43	5th	Andrew Ricci
38	44	5th	Sebastian Weyer
39	44	2nd	Breandan Vallance
40	44	4th	Breandan Vallance

41	44	3rd	Justin Mallari
42	44	5th	Kevin Costello III
43	44	3rd	Andrew Ricci
44	44	4th	Andrew Ricci
45	44	2nd	Kevin Hays
46	45	4th	Sebastian Weyer
47	45	1st	Philipp Weyer
48	45	2nd	Andy Smith
49	45	4th	Andy Smith
50	45	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar

51	45	1st	Kevin Hays
52	46	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
53	46	1st	Sebastian Weyer
54	46	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
55	46	5th	Philipp Weyer
56	46	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
57	46	4th	Justin Mallari
58	46	1st	Eric Limeback
59	46	3rd	Rowe Hessler
60	46	1st	Andrew Ricci

61	47	4th	Drew Brads
62	48	2nd	Philipp Weyer
63	48	4th	Philipp Weyer
64	48	5th	Breandan Vallance
65	48	4th	SeungBeom Cho
66	48	1st	Kevin Costello III
67	49	5th	Drew Brads
68	50	1st	Andy Smith
69	51	1st	SeungBeom Cho
70	51	5th	SeungBeom Cho

71	51	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
72	52	2nd	Justin Mallari
73	52	2nd	Kevin Costello III
74	53	4th	Kevin Hays
75	55	1st	Mats Valk
76	55	2nd	Andrew Ricci
77	56	5th	Rowe Hessler
78	59	1st	Rowe Hessler
79	60	5th	Justin Mallari
80	69	5th	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	1.70	1st	Mats Valk
2	1.75	2nd	Andrew Ricci
3	2.20	4th	Mats Valk
4	2.22	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	2.24	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
6	2.44	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	2.48	4th	Philipp Weyer
8	2.57	5th	Mats Valk
9	2.62	1st	Sebastian Weyer
10	2.63	5th	Philipp Weyer

11	2.68	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
12	2.73	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
13	2.83	3rd	Mats Valk
14	2.97	1st	Andrew Ricci
15	3.05	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
16	3.15	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
17	3.18	2nd	Philipp Weyer
18	3.18	4th	Andy Smith
19	3.19	2nd	Rowe Hessler
20	3.23	5th	Rowe Hessler

21	3.27	5th	Andrew Ricci
22	3.32	3rd	Drew Brads
23	3.35	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
24	3.37	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
25	3.39	4th	SeungBeom Cho
26	3.42	2nd	Eric Limeback
27	3.43	4th	Kevin Hays
28	3.48	2nd	Mats Valk
29	3.49	3rd	Rowe Hessler
30	3.54	2nd	Sebastian Weyer

31	3.57	5th	Eric Limeback
32	3.58	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
33	3.59	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
34	3.59	1st	Eric Limeback
35	3.61	2nd	Kevin Costello III
36	3.62	4th	Breandan Vallance
37	3.63	5th	Andy Smith
38	3.65	5th	SeungBeom Cho
39	3.65	4th	Eric Limeback
40	3.67	3rd	Kevin Costello III

41	3.68	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
42	3.69	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
43	3.73	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
44	3.78	2nd	Breandan Vallance
45	3.80	3rd	Kevin Hays
46	3.82	3rd	Philipp Weyer
47	3.84	3rd	Andy Smith
48	3.84	2nd	Drew Brads
49	3.89	1st	Drew Brads
50	3.94	4th	Sebastian Weyer

51	3.94	3rd	Andrew Ricci
52	4.01	1st	Kevin Costello III
53	4.02	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
54	4.03	4th	Drew Brads
55	4.04	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
56	4.09	1st	Philipp Weyer
57	4.09	1st	SeungBeom Cho
58	4.14	2nd	Justin Mallari
59	4.20	2nd	Andy Smith
60	4.21	4th	Rowe Hessler

61	4.28	5th	Justin Mallari
62	4.30	5th	Sebastian Weyer
63	4.38	3rd	Eric Limeback
64	4.38	2nd	Kevin Hays
65	4.39	3rd	Breandan Vallance
66	4.39	4th	Andrew Ricci
67	4.49	1st	Andy Smith
68	4.58	5th	Kevin Hays
69	4.64	1st	Rowe Hessler
70	4.65	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann

71	4.65	3rd	Justin Mallari
72	4.74	5th	Drew Brads
73	4.78	4th	Justin Mallari
74	4.97	5th	Kevin Costello III
75	5.00	1st	Breandan Vallance
76	5.04	1st	Justin Mallari
77	6.02	4th	Kevin Costello III
78	6.14	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
79	3.4 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	16.29 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	10.89	5th	Mats Valk
2	10.31	1st	Sebastian Weyer
3	10.27	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
4	10.16	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
5	9.91	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	9.55	4th	Mats Valk
7	9.52	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
8	9.51	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
9	9.41	1st	Mats Valk
10	8.96	3rd	Sebastian Weyer

11	8.75	5th	Philipp Weyer
12	8.73	1st	Kevin Costello III
13	8.54	5th	Andy Smith
14	8.48	3rd	Mats Valk
15	8.47	4th	Philipp Weyer
16	8.42	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
17	8.42	3rd	Kevin Hays
18	8.19	2nd	Eric Limeback
19	8.15	2nd	Rowe Hessler
20	8.10	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar

21	7.97	2nd	Justin Mallari
22	7.81	2nd	Drew Brads
23	7.79	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
24	7.76	2nd	Mats Valk
25	7.73	4th	Breandan Vallance
26	7.58	1st	SeungBeom Cho
27	7.52	3rd	Breandan Vallance
28	7.44	5th	Sebastian Weyer
29	7.40	5th	SeungBeom Cho
30	7.33	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs

31	7.33	1st	Philipp Weyer
32	7.32	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
33	7.23	2nd	Philipp Weyer
34	7.12	5th	Rowe Hessler
35	7.11	1st	Rowe Hessler
36	7.07	3rd	Philipp Weyer
37	7.03	5th	Andrew Ricci
38	6.99	5th	Kevin Hays
39	6.97	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
40	6.95	4th	Drew Brads

41	6.93	2nd	Kevin Costello III
42	6.90	4th	Justin Mallari
43	6.82	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
44	6.68	1st	Drew Brads
45	6.63	3rd	Drew Brads
46	6.60	4th	Sebastian Weyer
47	6.59	3rd	Rowe Hessler
48	6.57	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
49	6.54	5th	Justin Mallari
50	6.50	2nd	Sebastian Weyer

51	6.48	4th	Kevin Costello III
52	6.41	1st	Eric Limeback
53	6.39	2nd	Kevin Hays
54	6.24	1st	Andy Smith
55	6.18	4th	Rowe Hessler
56	6.16	3rd	Eric Limeback
57	6.16	5th	Eric Limeback
58	6.12	5th	Drew Brads
59	6.12	4th	Kevin Hays
60	6.06	1st	Andrew Ricci

61	6.03	4th	Eric Limeback
62	6.00	1st	Breandan Vallance
63	5.99	3rd	Kevin Costello III
64	5.86	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
65	5.85	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
66	5.84	3rd	Andrew Ricci
67	5.75	1st	Justin Mallari
68	5.73	3rd	Andy Smith
69	5.71	2nd	Andy Smith
70	5.71	2nd	Andrew Ricci

71	5.63	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
72	5.03	2nd	Breandan Vallance
73	5.03	5th	Kevin Costello III
74	5.01	4th	SeungBeom Cho
75	5.01	4th	Andrew Ricci
76	4.95	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
77	4.72	4th	Andy Smith
78	4.52	3rd	Justin Mallari
79	6.47 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	6.02 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	stps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	10.89	5th	Mats Valk
2	10.36	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
3	10.31	1st	Sebastian Weyer
4	10.27	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
5	10.16	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
6	9.55	4th	Mats Valk
7	9.52	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
8	9.51	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
9	9.51	5th	Philipp Weyer
10	9.41	1st	Mats Valk

11	9.33	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
12	9.06	2nd	Eric Limeback
13	8.98	1st	Kevin Costello III
14	8.83	3rd	Mats Valk
15	8.82	5th	Andy Smith
16	8.70	2nd	Justin Mallari
17	8.66	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
18	8.47	4th	Philipp Weyer
19	8.46	2nd	Rowe Hessler
20	8.42	3rd	Kevin Hays

21	8.33	2nd	Drew Brads
22	8.31	1st	Philipp Weyer
23	8.20	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
24	8.18	2nd	Philipp Weyer
25	8.13	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
26	8.12	3rd	Philipp Weyer
27	8.10	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
28	8.07	1st	SeungBeom Cho
29	8.01	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
30	7.95	5th	SeungBeom Cho

31	7.76	2nd	Mats Valk
32	7.76	1st	Rowe Hessler
33	7.74	3rd	Breandan Vallance
34	7.73	4th	Breandan Vallance
35	7.69	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
36	7.67	5th	Sebastian Weyer
37	7.63	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
38	7.53	4th	Justin Mallari
39	7.43	5th	Rowe Hessler
40	7.42	5th	Kevin Hays

41	7.34	5th	Andrew Ricci
42	7.31	2nd	Kevin Hays
43	7.29	4th	Kevin Hays
44	7.21	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
45	7.20	4th	Drew Brads
46	7.20	2nd	Kevin Costello III
47	7.16	3rd	Rowe Hessler
48	7.11	4th	Sebastian Weyer
49	7.01	5th	Justin Mallari
50	6.96	1st	Eric Limeback

51	6.94	1st	Drew Brads
52	6.87	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
53	6.86	2nd	Andrew Ricci
54	6.73	1st	Andrew Ricci
55	6.65	4th	Rowe Hessler
56	6.64	4th	Kevin Costello III
57	6.63	3rd	Drew Brads
58	6.62	3rd	Eric Limeback
59	6.54	3rd	Kevin Costello III
60	6.46	1st	Andy Smith

61	6.43	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
62	6.35	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
63	6.30	4th	Eric Limeback
64	6.24	5th	Kevin Costello III
65	6.20	1st	Breandan Vallance
66	6.19	2nd	Andy Smith
67	6.19	4th	SeungBeom Cho
68	6.16	5th	Eric Limeback
69	6.15	1st	Justin Mallari
70	6.13	2nd	SeungBeom Cho

71	6.12	5th	Drew Brads
72	6.09	3rd	Andrew Ricci
73	5.97	4th	Andy Smith
74	5.73	3rd	Andy Smith
75	5.38	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
76	5.29	2nd	Breandan Vallance
77	5.16	3rd	Justin Mallari
78	5.01	4th	Andrew Ricci
79	6.76 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	6.69 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	etps	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	10	2nd	Andrew Ricci
2	15	4th	Andy Smith
3	16	1st	Mats Valk
4	17	4th	SeungBeom Cho
5	18	1st	Andrew Ricci
6	19	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	19	2nd	Breandan Vallance
8	20	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
9	21	4th	Mats Valk
10	21	4th	Philipp Weyer

11	21	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
12	21	3rd	Justin Mallari
13	21	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	21	4th	Kevin Hays
15	22	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
16	22	3rd	Andy Smith
17	22	3rd	Drew Brads
18	22	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
19	22	4th	Eric Limeback
20	22	5th	Eric Limeback

21	22	3rd	Kevin Costello III
22	22	4th	Andrew Ricci
23	23	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
24	23	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
25	23	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
26	23	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
27	23	2nd	Philipp Weyer
28	23	5th	Philipp Weyer
29	23	1st	Eric Limeback
30	23	3rd	Rowe Hessler

31	23	5th	Rowe Hessler
32	23	3rd	Andrew Ricci
33	23	5th	Andrew Ricci
34	24	3rd	Mats Valk
35	24	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
36	24	2nd	Andy Smith
37	25	2nd	Kevin Costello III
38	25	5th	Kevin Costello III
39	26	4th	Sebastian Weyer
40	26	1st	Drew Brads

41	26	2nd	Rowe Hessler
42	26	4th	Rowe Hessler
43	27	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
44	27	2nd	Mats Valk
45	27	1st	Sebastian Weyer
46	27	3rd	Philipp Weyer
47	27	5th	SeungBeom Cho
48	27	3rd	Eric Limeback
49	28	5th	Mats Valk
50	28	1st	Andy Smith

51	28	4th	Drew Brads
52	28	4th	Breandan Vallance
53	28	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
54	28	5th	Justin Mallari
55	28	2nd	Eric Limeback
56	28	2nd	Kevin Hays
57	29	5th	Drew Brads
58	29	1st	Justin Mallari
59	29	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
60	30	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann

61	30	1st	Philipp Weyer
62	30	2nd	Drew Brads
63	30	1st	Breandan Vallance
64	31	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
65	31	5th	Andy Smith
66	31	1st	SeungBeom Cho
67	32	5th	Sebastian Weyer
68	32	3rd	Kevin Hays
69	32	5th	Kevin Hays
70	33	3rd	Breandan Vallance

71	33	2nd	Justin Mallari
72	33	4th	Justin Mallari
73	33	1st	Rowe Hessler
74	34	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
75	35	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
76	35	1st	Kevin Costello III
77	36	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
78	39	4th	Kevin Costello III
79	22 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	98 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
1	12	2nd	Andrew Ricci
2	16	1st	Mats Valk
3	19	4th	Andy Smith
4	20	1st	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	20	2nd	Breandan Vallance
6	20	1st	Andrew Ricci
7	21	3rd	Feliks Zemdegs
8	21	4th	Mats Valk
9	21	4th	Philipp Weyer
10	21	4th	SeungBeom Cho

11	22	3rd	Andy Smith
12	22	3rd	Drew Brads
13	22	2nd	SeungBeom Cho
14	22	5th	Eric Limeback
15	22	4th	Andrew Ricci
16	23	4th	Feliks Zemdegs
17	23	3rd	Cornelius Dieckmann
18	23	5th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
19	23	4th	Eric Limeback
20	24	3rd	Justin Mallari

21	24	1st	Richard Jay S. Apagar
22	24	3rd	Kevin Costello III
23	24	5th	Rowe Hessler
24	24	3rd	Andrew Ricci
25	24	5th	Andrew Ricci
26	25	3rd	Mats Valk
27	25	3rd	Sebastian Weyer
28	25	2nd	Cornelius Dieckmann
29	25	5th	Philipp Weyer
30	25	1st	Eric Limeback

31	25	3rd	Rowe Hessler
32	25	4th	Kevin Hays
33	26	2nd	Philipp Weyer
34	26	2nd	Andy Smith
35	26	2nd	Kevin Costello III
36	27	2nd	Mats Valk
37	27	1st	Sebastian Weyer
38	27	2nd	Sebastian Weyer
39	27	5th	Cornelius Dieckmann
40	27	1st	Drew Brads

41	27	2nd	Rowe Hessler
42	28	5th	Mats Valk
43	28	4th	Sebastian Weyer
44	28	4th	Breandan Vallance
45	28	4th	Rowe Hessler
46	29	1st	Andy Smith
47	29	4th	Drew Brads
48	29	5th	Drew Brads
49	29	3rd	SeungBeom Cho
50	29	5th	SeungBeom Cho

51	29	3rd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
52	29	3rd	Eric Limeback
53	30	1st	Feliks Zemdegs
54	30	4th	Cornelius Dieckmann
55	30	5th	Justin Mallari
56	31	2nd	Feliks Zemdegs
57	31	3rd	Philipp Weyer
58	31	1st	Breandan Vallance
59	31	1st	Justin Mallari
60	31	2nd	Eric Limeback

61	31	5th	Kevin Costello III
62	32	5th	Andy Smith
63	32	2nd	Drew Brads
64	32	2nd	Kevin Hays
65	32	3rd	Kevin Hays
66	33	5th	Sebastian Weyer
67	33	1st	SeungBeom Cho
68	34	1st	Philipp Weyer
69	34	3rd	Breandan Vallance
70	34	5th	Kevin Hays

71	35	5th	Feliks Zemdegs
72	35	2nd	Richard Jay S. Apagar
73	36	2nd	Justin Mallari
74	36	4th	Justin Mallari
75	36	1st	Kevin Costello III
76	36	1st	Rowe Hessler
77	39	4th	Richard Jay S. Apagar
78	40	4th	Kevin Costello III
79	23 d	5th	Breandan Vallance
80	109 d	1st	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Solve	Cuber[/B]
```












Spoiler: Rank by average






Spoiler: Best solve average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	8.18	Feliks Zemdegs
2	8.65	Mats Valk
3	8.86	Sebastian Weyer
4	9.26	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	9.52	Philipp Weyer
6	9.73	Andy Smith
7	9.85	Drew Brads
8	10.05	Breandan Vallance

9	10.18	SeungBeom Cho
10	10.24	Justin Mallari
11	10.29	Richard Jay S. Apagar
12	10.29	Eric Limeback
13	10.31	Kevin Costello III
14	10.68	Rowe Hessler
15	10.90	Andrew Ricci
16	11.05	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.53	Sebastian Weyer
2	7.29	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.21	Mats Valk
4	6.94	Philipp Weyer
5	6.86	Kevin Costello III
6	6.73	Drew Brads
7	6.71	Rowe Hessler
8	6.70	Breandan Vallance

9	6.51	Kevin Hays
10	6.31	Richard Jay S. Apagar
11	6.22	Justin Mallari
12	6.15	SeungBeom Cho
13	6.12	Cornelius Dieckmann
14	6.09	Eric Limeback
15	5.99	Andy Smith
16	5.44	Andrew Ricci
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.39	Sebastian Weyer
2	8.19	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.95	Philipp Weyer
4	7.90	Mats Valk
5	7.75	Kevin Hays
6	7.66	Kevin Costello III
7	7.36	Breandan Vallance
8	7.31	Drew Brads

9	7.31	Rowe Hessler
10	7.12	Richard Jay S. Apagar
11	7.10	SeungBeom Cho
12	7.09	Justin Mallari
13	6.88	Cornelius Dieckmann
14	6.71	Andy Smith
15	6.64	Eric Limeback
16	6.11	Andrew Ricci
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	56.67	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	58.33	Andy Smith
3	59.33	Andrew Ricci
4	59.67	Feliks Zemdegs
5	62.33	Mats Valk
6	62.67	SeungBeom Cho
7	62.67	Eric Limeback
8	63.67	Justin Mallari

9	65.00	Richard Jay S. Apagar
10	66.00	Philipp Weyer
11	66.33	Drew Brads
12	66.67	Sebastian Weyer
13	67.33	Breandan Vallance
14	70.67	Kevin Costello III
15	71.67	Rowe Hessler
16	72.00	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	63.67	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	65.33	Andy Smith
3	66.67	Andrew Ricci
4	67.00	Feliks Zemdegs
5	68.33	Mats Valk
6	68.33	Eric Limeback
7	72.00	Drew Brads
8	72.33	SeungBeom Cho

9	72.67	Justin Mallari
10	73.33	Richard Jay S. Apagar
11	74.00	Breandan Vallance
12	74.33	Sebastian Weyer
13	75.67	Philipp Weyer
14	78.00	Rowe Hessler
15	79.00	Kevin Costello III
16	85.67	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best cross+1 average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	1.88	Feliks Zemdegs
2	2.29	Richard Jay S. Apagar
3	2.35	Sebastian Weyer
4	2.36	Breandan Vallance
5	2.37	Andy Smith
6	2.39	Drew Brads
7	2.45	Justin Mallari
8	2.47	SeungBeom Cho

9	2.52	Philipp Weyer
10	2.54	Rowe Hessler
11	2.72	Kevin Costello III
12	2.74	Cornelius Dieckmann
13	2.79	Mats Valk
14	2.95	Eric Limeback
15	3.33	Kevin Hays
16	3.57	Andrew Ricci
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.38	Feliks Zemdegs
2	6.38	Sebastian Weyer
3	5.88	Kevin Costello III
4	5.85	Drew Brads
5	5.71	Justin Mallari
6	5.71	Kevin Hays
7	5.68	SeungBeom Cho
8	5.56	Philipp Weyer

9	5.38	Rowe Hessler
10	5.07	Andy Smith
11	5.02	Mats Valk
12	4.87	Cornelius Dieckmann
13	4.81	Breandan Vallance
14	4.80	Richard Jay S. Apagar
15	4.40	Eric Limeback
16	4.11	Andrew Ricci
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.38	Sebastian Weyer
2	7.11	Kevin Hays
3	7.09	Feliks Zemdegs
4	7.07	Justin Mallari
5	6.96	Drew Brads
6	6.62	Philipp Weyer
7	6.61	Kevin Costello III
8	6.48	Andy Smith

9	6.22	SeungBeom Cho
10	5.91	Rowe Hessler
11	5.81	Richard Jay S. Apagar
12	5.74	Mats Valk
13	5.52	Breandan Vallance
14	5.48	Cornelius Dieckmann
15	5.08	Eric Limeback
16	4.58	Andrew Ricci
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	11.00	Richard Jay S. Apagar
2	11.33	Breandan Vallance
3	12.00	Feliks Zemdegs
4	12.00	Andy Smith
5	13.00	Eric Limeback
6	13.33	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	13.67	Rowe Hessler
8	14.00	Mats Valk

9	14.00	Philipp Weyer
10	14.00	Drew Brads
11	14.00	SeungBeom Cho
12	14.00	Justin Mallari
13	14.67	Andrew Ricci
14	15.00	Sebastian Weyer
15	16.00	Kevin Costello III
16	19.00	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	13.00	Breandan Vallance
2	13.33	Feliks Zemdegs
3	13.33	Richard Jay S. Apagar
4	15.00	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	15.00	Eric Limeback
6	15.00	Rowe Hessler
7	15.33	Andy Smith
8	15.33	SeungBeom Cho

9	16.00	Mats Valk
10	16.33	Andrew Ricci
11	16.67	Philipp Weyer
12	16.67	Drew Brads
13	17.33	Sebastian Weyer
14	17.33	Justin Mallari
15	18.00	Kevin Costello III
16	23.67	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
1	5.03	Feliks Zemdegs
2	5.37	Sebastian Weyer
3	5.42	Justin Mallari
4	5.71	Breandan Vallance
5	5.82	Philipp Weyer
6	5.85	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	5.93	Drew Brads
8	5.98	Mats Valk

9	5.99	Andy Smith
10	6.11	Kevin Costello III
11	6.48	Eric Limeback
12	6.56	Rowe Hessler
13	6.59	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	6.64	SeungBeom Cho
15	6.92	Kevin Hays
16	7.57	Andrew Ricci
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.32	Sebastian Weyer
2	6.93	Kevin Costello III
3	6.76	Philipp Weyer
4	6.75	Rowe Hessler
5	6.70	Feliks Zemdegs
6	6.69	Mats Valk
7	6.64	Justin Mallari
8	6.50	Kevin Hays

9	6.48	Breandan Vallance
10	6.46	Drew Brads
11	6.34	Andy Smith
12	6.17	SeungBeom Cho
13	5.97	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	5.71	Eric Limeback
15	5.59	Cornelius Dieckmann
16	5.59	Andrew Ricci
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.44	Sebastian Weyer
2	7.99	Kevin Hays
3	7.89	Feliks Zemdegs
4	7.86	Kevin Costello III
5	7.81	Justin Mallari
6	7.79	Philipp Weyer
7	7.64	Mats Valk
8	7.53	Breandan Vallance

9	7.36	Rowe Hessler
10	7.28	SeungBeom Cho
11	7.20	Drew Brads
12	7.17	Andy Smith
13	6.98	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	6.61	Cornelius Dieckmann
15	6.34	Andrew Ricci
16	6.28	Eric Limeback
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	32.67	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	33.67	Feliks Zemdegs
3	36.00	Justin Mallari
4	37.00	Breandan Vallance
5	37.00	Eric Limeback
6	38.00	Andy Smith
7	38.33	Drew Brads
8	39.33	Sebastian Weyer

9	39.33	Philipp Weyer
10	39.33	Richard Jay S. Apagar
11	40.00	Mats Valk
12	41.00	SeungBeom Cho
13	42.33	Kevin Costello III
14	42.33	Andrew Ricci
15	44.33	Rowe Hessler
16	45.00	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	38.67	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	39.67	Feliks Zemdegs
3	40.67	Eric Limeback
4	42.33	Justin Mallari
5	42.67	Drew Brads
6	43.00	Andy Smith
7	43.00	Breandan Vallance
8	45.33	Sebastian Weyer

9	45.33	Philipp Weyer
10	45.67	Mats Valk
11	46.00	Richard Jay S. Apagar
12	48.00	Kevin Costello III
13	48.00	Andrew Ricci
14	48.33	SeungBeom Cho
15	48.33	Rowe Hessler
16	55.33	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber	Time[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL average






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	2.66	Andrew Ricci
2	2.67	Mats Valk
3	3.16	Feliks Zemdegs
4	3.41	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	3.49	Sebastian Weyer
6	3.54	SeungBeom Cho
7	3.70	Philipp Weyer
8	3.71	Richard Jay S. Apagar

9	3.74	Andy Smith
10	3.82	Eric Limeback
11	3.92	Drew Brads
12	4.11	Rowe Hessler
13	4.13	Kevin Hays
14	4.20	Kevin Costello III
15	4.34	Breandan Vallance
16	4.82	Justin Mallari
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.36	Mats Valk
2	8.24	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.84	Sebastian Weyer
4	7.21	Philipp Weyer
5	7.14	Drew Brads
6	7.03	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	6.99	Breandan Vallance
8	6.92	Richard Jay S. Apagar

9	6.75	Kevin Costello III
10	6.72	Eric Limeback
11	6.65	Rowe Hessler
12	6.54	Kevin Hays
13	6.38	Andrew Ricci
14	6.11	SeungBeom Cho
15	5.74	Justin Mallari
16	5.44	Andy Smith
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.66	Feliks Zemdegs
2	8.49	Mats Valk
3	8.32	Sebastian Weyer
4	8.21	Philipp Weyer
5	7.48	Drew Brads
6	7.39	Kevin Costello III
7	7.37	Richard Jay S. Apagar
8	7.34	Kevin Hays

9	7.32	Cornelius Dieckmann
10	7.25	Eric Limeback
11	7.21	Rowe Hessler
12	7.15	Breandan Vallance
13	7.01	Andrew Ricci
14	6.77	SeungBeom Cho
15	6.29	Justin Mallari
16	5.97	Andy Smith
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	17.00	Andrew Ricci
2	20.33	Andy Smith
3	21.67	SeungBeom Cho
4	22.33	Mats Valk
5	24.00	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	25.67	Richard Jay S. Apagar
7	25.67	Eric Limeback
8	26.00	Feliks Zemdegs

9	26.67	Philipp Weyer
10	27.00	Kevin Hays
11	27.33	Sebastian Weyer
12	27.33	Rowe Hessler
13	27.67	Justin Mallari
14	28.00	Drew Brads
15	28.33	Kevin Costello III
16	30.33	Breandan Vallance
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	18.67	Andrew Ricci
2	22.33	Andy Smith
3	22.67	Mats Valk
4	24.00	SeungBeom Cho
5	25.00	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	27.33	Feliks Zemdegs
7	27.33	Richard Jay S. Apagar
8	27.67	Eric Limeback

9	29.00	Sebastian Weyer
10	29.33	Drew Brads
11	29.67	Rowe Hessler
12	30.33	Philipp Weyer
13	30.33	Justin Mallari
14	30.33	Kevin Hays
15	31.00	Breandan Vallance
16	31.00	Kevin Costello III
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```












Spoiler: Rank by mean






Spoiler: Best solve mean






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	8.20	Mats Valk
2	8.21	Feliks Zemdegs
3	8.78	Sebastian Weyer
4	9.15	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	9.42	Philipp Weyer
6	9.81	Drew Brads
7	10.14	SeungBeom Cho
8	10.14	Andrew Ricci

9	10.16	Kevin Costello III
10	10.20	Eric Limeback
11	10.23	Richard Jay S. Apagar
12	10.30	Andy Smith
13	10.42	Breandan Vallance
14	10.61	Justin Mallari
15	10.74	Rowe Hessler
16	12.95	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.77	Feliks Zemdegs
2	7.66	Mats Valk
3	7.47	Sebastian Weyer
4	6.81	Philipp Weyer
5	6.71	Kevin Costello III
6	6.67	Drew Brads
7	6.53	Richard Jay S. Apagar
8	6.49	Justin Mallari

9	6.41	Kevin Hays
10	6.35	SeungBeom Cho
11	6.34	Cornelius Dieckmann
12	6.20	Breandan Vallance
13	6.18	Eric Limeback
14	6.14	Rowe Hessler
15	6.00	Andy Smith
16	5.92	Andrew Ricci
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.46	Feliks Zemdegs
2	8.27	Mats Valk
3	8.27	Sebastian Weyer
4	7.79	Philipp Weyer
5	7.48	Kevin Hays
6	7.47	Justin Mallari
7	7.46	Kevin Costello III
8	7.22	SeungBeom Cho

9	7.22	Richard Jay S. Apagar
10	7.20	Drew Brads
11	7.08	Cornelius Dieckmann
12	6.94	Rowe Hessler
13	6.85	Breandan Vallance
14	6.70	Andy Smith
15	6.67	Eric Limeback
16	6.59	Andrew Ricci
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	58.00	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	60.00	Andrew Ricci
3	61.80	Andy Smith
4	62.80	Mats Valk
5	63.00	Eric Limeback
6	63.80	Feliks Zemdegs
7	64.20	Philipp Weyer
8	64.40	SeungBeom Cho

9	64.60	Breandan Vallance
10	65.40	Drew Brads
11	65.60	Sebastian Weyer
12	66.00	Rowe Hessler
13	66.80	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	68.20	Kevin Costello III
15	68.80	Justin Mallari
16	83.00	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	64.80	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	66.80	Andrew Ricci
3	67.80	Mats Valk
4	68.00	Eric Limeback
5	69.00	Andy Smith
6	69.40	Feliks Zemdegs
7	70.60	Drew Brads
8	71.40	Breandan Vallance

9	72.60	Sebastian Weyer
10	73.20	SeungBeom Cho
11	73.40	Philipp Weyer
12	73.80	Richard Jay S. Apagar
13	74.60	Rowe Hessler
14	75.80	Kevin Costello III
15	79.20	Justin Mallari
16	96.80	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best cross+1 mean






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	1.89	Feliks Zemdegs
2	2.39	Richard Jay S. Apagar
3	2.45	Sebastian Weyer
4	2.47	SeungBeom Cho
5	2.54	Drew Brads
6	2.56	Kevin Costello III
7	2.61	Mats Valk
8	2.67	Cornelius Dieckmann

9	2.67	Justin Mallari
10	2.88	Philipp Weyer
11	2.98	Eric Limeback
12	3.02	Andy Smith
13	3.02	Breandan Vallance
14	3.17	Rowe Hessler
15	3.21	Kevin Hays
16	3.32	Andrew Ricci
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	6.55	Feliks Zemdegs
2	6.13	Sebastian Weyer
3	5.90	Drew Brads
4	5.63	Kevin Costello III
5	5.43	SeungBeom Cho
6	5.32	Justin Mallari
7	5.28	Philipp Weyer
8	5.23	Kevin Hays

9	4.98	Mats Valk
10	4.79	Cornelius Dieckmann
11	4.78	Richard Jay S. Apagar
12	4.70	Eric Limeback
13	4.63	Andy Smith
14	4.23	Rowe Hessler
15	4.16	Andrew Ricci
16	4.11	Breandan Vallance
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.19	Feliks Zemdegs
2	7.03	Sebastian Weyer
3	6.84	Drew Brads
4	6.82	Justin Mallari
5	6.60	Kevin Hays
6	6.25	Kevin Costello III
7	6.18	Philipp Weyer
8	6.08	SeungBeom Cho

9	5.82	Andy Smith
10	5.75	Mats Valk
11	5.46	Cornelius Dieckmann
12	5.45	Richard Jay S. Apagar
13	5.30	Eric Limeback
14	5.11	Rowe Hessler
15	4.95	Andrew Ricci
16	4.77	Breandan Vallance
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	11.40	Richard Jay S. Apagar
2	12.40	Feliks Zemdegs
3	12.40	Breandan Vallance
4	12.80	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	13.00	Mats Valk
6	13.40	SeungBeom Cho
7	13.40	Rowe Hessler
8	13.80	Andrew Ricci

9	14.00	Andy Smith
10	14.00	Eric Limeback
11	14.20	Justin Mallari
12	14.40	Kevin Costello III
13	15.00	Sebastian Weyer
14	15.00	Drew Brads
15	15.20	Philipp Weyer
16	16.80	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	13.00	Richard Jay S. Apagar
2	13.60	Feliks Zemdegs
3	14.40	Breandan Vallance
4	14.60	Cornelius Dieckmann
5	15.00	Mats Valk
6	15.00	SeungBeom Cho
7	15.80	Eric Limeback
8	16.00	Kevin Costello III

9	16.20	Rowe Hessler
10	16.40	Andrew Ricci
11	17.20	Sebastian Weyer
12	17.40	Drew Brads
13	17.60	Andy Smith
14	17.80	Philipp Weyer
15	18.20	Justin Mallari
16	21.20	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best F2L mean






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
1	5.13	Feliks Zemdegs
2	5.37	Sebastian Weyer
3	5.65	Mats Valk
4	5.70	Kevin Costello III
5	5.85	Drew Brads
6	5.99	Cornelius Dieckmann
7	6.03	Justin Mallari
8	6.06	Richard Jay S. Apagar

9	6.18	Philipp Weyer
10	6.38	Breandan Vallance
11	6.39	SeungBeom Cho
12	6.43	Andy Smith
13	6.45	Kevin Hays
14	6.47	Eric Limeback
15	6.88	Andrew Ricci
16	6.99	Rowe Hessler
[B]	Cuber	Time[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	7.31	Sebastian Weyer
2	7.14	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.01	Mats Valk
4	6.84	Kevin Costello III
5	6.64	Justin Mallari
6	6.57	Drew Brads
7	6.37	Philipp Weyer
8	6.34	Richard Jay S. Apagar

9	6.33	Kevin Hays
10	6.20	SeungBeom Cho
11	5.98	Breandan Vallance
12	5.96	Eric Limeback
13	5.93	Andrew Ricci
14	5.88	Andy Smith
15	5.78	Cornelius Dieckmann
16	5.69	Rowe Hessler
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	8.31	Sebastian Weyer
2	8.07	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.93	Justin Mallari
4	7.86	Mats Valk
5	7.81	Kevin Hays
6	7.78	Kevin Costello III
7	7.44	Philipp Weyer
8	7.32	Drew Brads

9	7.26	SeungBeom Cho
10	7.23	Richard Jay S. Apagar
11	6.92	Breandan Vallance
12	6.75	Andy Smith
13	6.75	Andrew Ricci
14	6.67	Rowe Hessler
15	6.65	Cornelius Dieckmann
16	6.49	Eric Limeback
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	34.60	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	36.60	Feliks Zemdegs
3	37.80	Andy Smith
4	38.20	Breandan Vallance
5	38.40	Drew Brads
6	38.40	Richard Jay S. Apagar
7	38.60	Eric Limeback
8	39.00	Kevin Costello III

9	39.20	Sebastian Weyer
10	39.40	Philipp Weyer
11	39.60	Mats Valk
12	39.60	SeungBeom Cho
13	39.80	Rowe Hessler
14	40.00	Justin Mallari
15	40.80	Andrew Ricci
16	40.80	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	39.80	Cornelius Dieckmann
2	41.40	Feliks Zemdegs
3	42.00	Eric Limeback
4	42.80	Drew Brads
5	43.40	Andy Smith
6	43.80	Richard Jay S. Apagar
7	44.20	Breandan Vallance
8	44.40	Mats Valk

9	44.40	Kevin Costello III
10	44.60	Sebastian Weyer
11	46.00	Philipp Weyer
12	46.40	SeungBeom Cho
13	46.40	Andrew Ricci
14	46.60	Rowe Hessler
15	47.80	Justin Mallari
16	50.40	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber	Time[/B]
```









Spoiler: Best LL mean






Spoiler: Fastest (time)





```
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
1	2.56	Mats Valk
2	3.08	Feliks Zemdegs
3	3.17	Cornelius Dieckmann
4	3.24	Philipp Weyer
5	3.26	Andrew Ricci
6	3.42	Sebastian Weyer
7	3.72	Eric Limeback
8	3.75	SeungBeom Cho

9	3.75	Rowe Hessler
10	3.87	Andy Smith
11	3.96	Drew Brads
12	4.04	Breandan Vallance
13	4.17	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	4.46	Kevin Costello III
15	4.58	Justin Mallari
16	6.50	Kevin Hays
[B]	Time	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (stps)





```
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
1	9.08	Mats Valk
2	8.84	Feliks Zemdegs
3	7.73	Sebastian Weyer
4	7.65	Philipp Weyer
5	7.39	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	6.98	Rowe Hessler
7	6.81	Drew Brads
8	6.81	Richard Jay S. Apagar

9	6.62	SeungBeom Cho
10	6.56	Eric Limeback
11	6.55	Kevin Costello III
12	6.54	Breandan Vallance
13	6.50	Kevin Hays
14	6.29	Justin Mallari
15	6.20	Andy Smith
16	5.88	Andrew Ricci
[B]	stps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fastest (etps)





```
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
1	9.15	Mats Valk
2	9.10	Feliks Zemdegs
3	8.46	Philipp Weyer
4	8.20	Sebastian Weyer
5	7.90	Cornelius Dieckmann
6	7.46	Rowe Hessler
7	7.20	Richard Jay S. Apagar
8	7.15	SeungBeom Cho

9	7.14	Kevin Hays
10	7.05	Kevin Costello III
11	7.01	Drew Brads
12	6.99	Eric Limeback
13	6.86	Justin Mallari
14	6.74	Breandan Vallance
15	6.62	Andy Smith
16	6.25	Andrew Ricci
[B]	etps	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (STM)





```
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
1	19.20	Andrew Ricci
2	23.20	Mats Valk
3	23.40	Cornelius Dieckmann
4	24.00	Andy Smith
5	24.40	Eric Limeback
6	24.80	Philipp Weyer
7	24.80	SeungBeom Cho
8	26.20	Rowe Hessler

9	26.40	Sebastian Weyer
10	26.40	Breandan Vallance
11	27.00	Drew Brads
12	27.20	Feliks Zemdegs
13	28.40	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	28.80	Justin Mallari
15	29.20	Kevin Costello III
16	42.20	Kevin Hays
[B]	STM	Cuber[/B]
```






Spoiler: Fewest moves (ETM)





```
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
1	20.40	Andrew Ricci
2	23.40	Mats Valk
3	25.00	Cornelius Dieckmann
4	25.60	Andy Smith
5	26.00	Eric Limeback
6	26.80	SeungBeom Cho
7	27.20	Breandan Vallance
8	27.40	Philipp Weyer

9	27.80	Drew Brads
10	28.00	Feliks Zemdegs
11	28.00	Sebastian Weyer
12	28.00	Rowe Hessler
13	30.00	Richard Jay S. Apagar
14	31.40	Justin Mallari
15	31.40	Kevin Costello III
16	46.40	Kevin Hays
[B]	ETM	Cuber[/B]
```


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: World Rubik's Cube Championships 2013 3x3 Finals Reconstructions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u r god


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: World Rubik's Cube Championships 2013 3x3 Finals Reconstructions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post of the year.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: 1st solve - (21.92 DNF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 27, 2013)

154 moves o.o


----------



## stoic (Aug 27, 2013)

Incredible stat overload. Amazing!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's my worlds video. A combination of being busy with homework, laziness/procrastination and crashing, slow editing software resulted in the video taking a month to edit, even though the editing was quite basic (nowhere near as good as, for example, Ivan's video of worlds 2011.)

And, I might as well post some very, very late DYKs. 

-Filming Jayden dancing is fun
-Zane decided to become colour neutral on one of the nights of the competition
-Even we could barely tell what our mosaic was when it was finished
-It was meant to be Uluru (the big orange thing in the middle of Australia), but we had heaps of spare cubes, so added a border and random shapes
-We were meant to take up to an hour, I'm pretty sure we took a lot longer
-Our team was called "Noobs of Strayamate"
-Despite getting low 40s in practice, the Australian team (me, Jayden, Zane and Feliks) got a 51 in the international cube relay because Zane messed up F2L...
-...then got a PLL skip
-I acquired 6 t-shirts in the ~6 days I was in Vegas
-I celebrated the last night of worlds by changing into tracksuit pants and my "world champion" t-shirt, going to the food court and cubing/eating pizza and ice-cream with Zane, Nick Rech, Rob Yau and Chris Wall until 11:30
-My first FMC attempt was a 34, which I was happy with (3rd in Australia)
-My second FMC had 21 (I think) moves to 3 corners (setup: R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U2)...
-...but I couldn't find an insertion and I didn't have time to inverse the solution (I had used inverse scramble) so I got a DNF
-I finally met Chris Olson in real life, after 'knowing' him for years
-He was pretty much exactly how I expected 
-My sleep schedule was pretty terrible over my last few days in the US...
~14.5 hour day on the last day of worlds
~3.5 hour sleep (1:30am-5:00am, I had to get up for a helicopter tour of the Grand Canyon)
~22 hour day (well, I had probably 20 minutes of sleep on a plane)
~4.5 hour sleep
Then bus tour and flight back to Melbourne
-Denny's is amazing
-Walgreens is good
-Me, my mum and Zane's family had an adventure...
-After a day of walking down the strip with Dene (and me and my mum had gone on the early helicopter tour), we were on the same flight to LAX that connected to our flight to Melbourne
-The plane was delayed to be at ~10pm instead of 7pm due to 'lack of staff' or something
-I showed Zane my x-cross tricks and tried some speedblind while we waited
-I got my first ever speedblind success (out of 2 full atttempts and quite a few partial ones) with memo in the airport/plane and execution on the flight from Vegas to LA
-52 minute memo, 9.80 second execution
-This was also my first ever blind success
-Because of the delayed flight, we had missed our ~10pm flight from LA to Melbourne, which only goes once every 24 hours
-So we waited in the airport, late at night, for about an hour for the United service desk to sort out a replacement flight and accommodation
-We then took a shuttle bus to our hotel in LA
-When we got there, we were told that they only had one room left for us
-But we ended up getting 2
-We hadn't had dinner, so at around 1am at night, we walked down the streets of LA to go to Denny's and eat burgers/milkshakes/stuff
-We ended up getting to sleep at 4:30am or something
-The next day we went on a bus tour around LA, even though we had never planned to go there
-We finally got to Melbourne a day late
-On the last night me and Zane went out on the strip at 10pm or something...
-To buy stuff at Walgreens, then go back
-"Well it is cubers organising the party"
-We had to repeat our lame Austrian joke in the team Australia photo by dragging Stefan Huber into it
-Jasmine Lee was more excited about the Australians who placed than we were
-Feliks' mum was more excited about him winning 3x3 than Feliks was
-Dene and Zane were calculating the averages during the finals
-Me and Zane then went to ask Feliks' mum if she knew he had won, and she hugged us both
-I was really sick of walking through casinos by the end of it
-They smell funny
-Every time I swiped my bus ticket it said 'card not valid', but I got on anyway
-I lost my whole bag of cubes several times throughout the competition
-I was stupid enough to put my cubes in the same blue bag that everyone else had
-I met lots of people, but not Mike Hughey
-I briefly met Bob Burton in the awards ceremony by saying "I learnt my PLLs from you"
-I have Tyson making mistakes/having his voice break in the awards ceremoney on video 3 times
-I took around 1,000 photos and videos in the week in Vegas
-After the competition, every single clicking/rustling noise you hear sounds like cubes
-Me and Zane saw Evan Liu and Joey Gouly at the airport
-That was a reallyyyyyyyyyy big competition
-I should be practising for my comp this weekend instead of typing up DYKs

Thanks to all the organisers and staff for making this such an amazing competition. It ran smoothly, the organisation was amazing.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 3, 2013)

Really awesome vid!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2013)

Perfect example of "better late than never". Another video on my 2watchlist for after work



RCTACameron said:


> ...a lot....


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh look there's a small snippet of me and Daniel failing clock solves!


----------



## Brest (Sep 21, 2013)

Brest said:


> There are 3 categories: Single / Average / Mean
> • Single category has all 80 solves of the finals without +2 penalties
> • Average removes the fastest and slowest solves - all +2 penalties are included
> • Mean is all 5 solves without +2 penalties
> ...



How many of you have looked at the interactive statistics spreadsheet? Download
Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 21, 2013)

"what was good - the stuff you did"
"what was bad - I have very little experience with Excel"
"but really, you included/compiled a lot interesting stats, and it was well presented
and the instructions are detailed"

^ :tu
Gj Brest.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 24, 2013)

Brest said:


> How many of you have looked at the interactive statistics spreadsheet? Download
> Feedback would be appreciated.



I used it. I loved it. Easy to use and organized.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 14, 2014)

I stitched a 47-photo panorama from Worlds 2013:

Full Size Link for trying to find yourself maybe


----------



## Carrot (Aug 14, 2014)

ToastyKen said:


> I stitched a 47-photo panorama from Worlds 2013:
> 
> Full Size Link for trying to find yourself maybe



I found 2 times Henrik Buus Aagaard


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

I found Brendan Vallance.

You can even see the background on some guy's Phone.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey I found myself. That is really cool!


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay I'm a year late in posting these, but here are my nearly 60 photos from Worlds 2013.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toasty/sets/72157646452560711/

Better late than never, right? 

A few samples:


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 22, 2015)

DYK -

the Riviera Hotel is going to be demolished?

http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/casinos-gaming/historic-vote-lvcva-approves-purchase-riviera


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 22, 2015)

cuBerBruce said:


> DYK -
> 
> the Riviera Hotel is going to be demolished?
> 
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/business/casinos-gaming/historic-vote-lvcva-approves-purchase-riviera



Welp so much for holding nats there again


----------



## cubingandjazz (Feb 22, 2015)

This is highly unfortunate. I have many fond memories from wc2013, too many to list.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2015)

Now I wonder whether that's the/a reason Nationals isn't there again this year.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 22, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Now I wonder whether that's the/a reason Nationals isn't there again this year.



Nope. We didn't know anything about this until yesterday, and we decided not to hold it there in December.

It says in the article they're working on moving events that are taking place there after the demolition. I'm glad we don't have to find out how that process works.


----------

